#ubuntu-release 2010-11-03
<cjwatson> elmo / other IS folks: I'm trying to push out new source CDs for maverick, to close that out before starting on natty builds, but the mirroring seems to be taking ages - it's been nearly 40 minutes so far, which seems excessive.  Is anything wrong, like out of disk or something?
<cjwatson> oh, there we go, I was obviously just a few minutes too impatient
<cjwatson> FYI, I've landed some pretty big changes to cdimage - architecture handling is now completely different, mainly controlled by etc/default-arches, and all the manual variable settings in etc/crontab are gone
<cjwatson> with any luck this will actually work, since I haven't tested it yet :-)
#ubuntu-release 2010-11-05
<skaet> #ubuntu-devel
#ubuntu-release 2011-10-31
 * lamont slaps around the i386 buildd pool
<lamont> ppa world maintenance, fyi
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-01
<lamont> and ppas coming back
<evelio> Hello.  I have a quick question.  I noticed that Ubuntu picks up a lot of packages from Debian.  Who decides what packages get pulled in?
<tumbleweed> evelio: the archive administrators. But basically everything does unless there's a good reason not to
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-02
 * cjwatson re-enables the cdimage cron jobs
 * ogra_ is scared
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh god, oh god, we're all gonna die?
<cjwatson> infinity: Just you
<infinity> cjwatson: Lovely.
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-05
<elgaton> Hi everyone, I'm currently triaging bug #886518. While reviewing I have noticed that the PowerPC ISO images for Oneiric were not offered on cdimage.ubuntu.com, while the ones for the Pangolin daily build and for Oneiric were. Any advice?
<Guest29594> elgaton: Bug 886518 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/886518 is private
<elgaton> Hi everyone, I'm currently triaging bug #886518. While reviewing I have noticed that the PowerPC ISO images for Oneiric were not offered on cdimage.ubuntu.com, while the ones for the Pangolin daily build and for Oneiric were. Any advice?
<Guest29594> elgaton: Bug 886518 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/886518 is private
#ubuntu-release 2011-11-06
<elgaton> Hi everyone, I'm currently triaging bug #886518. While reviewing I have noticed that the PowerPC ISO images for Oneiric were not offered on cdimage.ubuntu.com, while the ones for the Pangolin daily build and for Oneiric were. Any advice?
<Guest29594> elgaton: Bug 886518 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/886518 is private
#ubuntu-release 2012-10-29
<jbicha> oh that's neat, nautilus was deleted from raring-proposed but it's not showing up as having been copied to raring yet
<jbicha> oh it's just "pending"
<jdstrand> cjwatson: yeah, I just looked at it. I didn't use -b and I don't know why.
 * jdstrand inserts head into bag
<jdstrand> openjdk-6 and openjdk-7 done now, and, what do you know, I got familiar output from copy-package when using -b
<Laney> three release sessions in a row this morning
 * Laney ships it
<bdmurray> the pending-sru report is empty...
<cjwatson> it's running at the moment - maybe it collided with itself somehow?
<cjwatson> hm, I might kill and rerun
<cjwatson> lack of locking really
<ScottK> Is the size of raring proposed due to autosync overwhelming it?
<cjwatson> ScottK: Yes, combined with arch skew
<cjwatson> As powerpc catches up it should shrink
<xnox> infinity: In file included from ../../lib/localcharset.c:30:0:
<xnox> ./stdio.h:458:1: error: 'gets' undeclared here (not in a function)
<xnox> parted merge ftbfs in sbuild against raring-proposed locally on my laptop.
<cjwatson> gets> die die die
<cjwatson> that probably wants an updated gnulib
<cjwatson> I can clean that up for you at some point if you want - I've done it for a couple of other upstream packages
<cjwatson> glibc shouldn't be changed for this
<xnox> cjwatson: ack. sample package?! or what is the correct api to use?
<cjwatson> xnox: tends to get fixed by an upstream update of gnulib, but you wouldn't want to do that here.  I'll extract the necessary patch, it's tricky to explain :)
<cjwatson> xnox: could you commit/push your merge or whatever other progress you have?
<cjwatson> Fedora patched man-db for this, I recall; I fixed it in the next upstream when I noticed they'd done that
<cjwatson> OK, binary recovery appears to work
<cjwatson> Just need to automate that now
<cjwatson> (Did it manually with expeyes/powerpc)
#ubuntu-release 2012-10-30
<Laney> can someone reject the old webkit in q-proposed please?
<Laney> I uploaded a new one with just the armel/hf fix
<bdmurray> Laney: that one?
<Laney> no, that's the new one
<bdmurray> okay, I'll do it
<Laney> 4735982
<Laney> cheers
<micahg> bdmurray: you know that natty is EOL, right?
<stgraber> infinity: when you have a sec. The ubuntu server templates for lxc have now been fixed, so lxc is good to be released to quantal-updates
<infinity> stgraber: Done.
<stgraber> infinity: thanks
#ubuntu-release 2012-10-31
 * cjwatson enables daily builds for raring
<infinity> cjwatson: Did you get webops to make livefs chroots?  I may have missed that in the excitement of our unusual opening.
<cjwatson> infinity: *cough* no
<cjwatson> infinity: wanna check? :)
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, so, that might not work. ;)
<infinity> cjwatson: I need a webops who isn't about to go to bed, but I'll get it looked after.
<infinity> Every six months, this really reminds me that livefs-in-soyuz has other knock-on benefits.
<infinity> Like not proxying people to create chroots by hand...
<stgraber> cjwatson: I guess you noticed the grub2 FTBFS?
<infinity> Hahaha.
<infinity> More gets().
<infinity> Did no one get the memo 13 years ago?
<infinity> (At least, I think it was first deprecated in C99...)
<stgraber> infinity: marked obsolescent in 2008 and was removed from the spec in C11 according to the manpage
<infinity> stgraber: That manpage skips the C99 reference.
<infinity> stgraber: Oh, heh.  Nevermind.  C99 drafts happened much later than 1999. :P
<infinity> Either way, the appearance of gets() in anything other than a CompSci project teaching people about buffer overflows is always a bug.
<infinity> cjwatson: qapt is probably a much more interesting test-case for britney out-of-date migration issues, since it's also snagging a transition.
<infinity> cjwatson: Likely a better end-to-end test-case anyway.
<jbicha> I'm curious about ptlib getting stuck in the raring proposed transition too
<infinity> jbicha: Same NBS issue, probably.  I'll look into it in a sec/
<jbicha> yeah, it adds new libraries
<cjwatson> stgraber: thanks, I'll fix that
<cjwatson> infinity: it's not actually using gets directly - it's an obscure thing inside gnulib that's trying to use typeof on it to warn about its misuse
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, the irony.
<cjwatson> yeah.  fixed upstream a while back but it takes a while to filter down.
<infinity> tumbleweed: Hrm, reverse-depends(1) doesn't do pockets?
<tumbleweed> it probably merges pockets
<infinity> tumbleweed: I'm going to go with no, it doesn't.
<tumbleweed> yeah, that's about it
<infinity> (And even if it did, the data would always be slightly incorrect, then, as I wouldn't know which version of packages it's looking at)
<tumbleweed> I have been fairly tempted to rewrite it over the last day or two
<infinity> But no, it doesn't merge.  If it did, it would find rdeps for libpt2.10.7
<infinity> (Which is only in proposed)
<tumbleweed> it currently regenerates the reverse-index from source a couple of times a day, but if it were iterative, it could try and follow publisher cycles
<tumbleweed> yup, release pocket only. No merging
<infinity> Check.  Please to add proposed/updates/security targets? :)
<infinity> (And t-p-u, s-p-u, etc)
<infinity> Not that I care as much about the latter ones, but someone might.
<tumbleweed> it'll bloat the DB a lot, so I probably have to re-write it first
<cjwatson> infinity: care to approve that grub2 binary for me when you have a minute?
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-02
<cjwatson> BTW, for anyone who cares, I archived maverick and natty images per EndOfLifeProcess
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-03
<xnox> infinity: if you haven't done the upload, it would be nice to check if whoopsie/apport/retracers all support xz dbgsym packages before flipping the switch on dbgsyms-only to use xz.
<infinity> xnox: I'll double-check that everything's using a new enough dpkg, yeah (assuming they're all using dpkg, instead of unpacking raw, which I hope they are).
<infinity> xnox: Want to give me a work item to chase that up?  I'm jet-lagged and broken right now. :P
<xnox> infinity: ack.
<xnox> infinity: Welcome home, eh?! =)
<infinity> Heh.
<xnox> infinity: that was one of the reasons cjwatson stated about switching to xz ahead of debian "the tooling may not be ready" and we simply do not know what/who/where is doing what =)
<xnox> infinity: and I am sure evan wants his buckets full of errors =)
<xnox> infinity: done. will do proper spec drafting later on.
<ScottK>  ^^^ was me uploading to the wrong target.
#ubuntu-release 2012-11-04
<cjwatson> infinity: I've implemented (hopefully) more correct partial suite merging in britney2; that allowed 11 extra sources to migrate, including the qapt transition
<cjwatson> infinity: opal/ptlib is blocked by t38modem
<cjwatson> infinity: (which may be just a rebuild; I haven't checked)
<cjwatson> infinity: I suspect that this will result in various binaries appearing in NBS for raring with everything magically green and ready to remove; if that's the case, feel free to remove them but I'd appreciate a note of what you removed just this once to confirm my theory
<cjwatson> (that probably goes for everyone, but I wanted specific handoff since I'll be sleeping shortly and then travelling)
<slangasek> cjwatson: before you go, any thoughts on my question on #ubuntu-devel, before I start changing the section of packages in raring,p/q-proposed/updates?
<cjwatson> let me catch up over there ...
<jbicha> oh, so we're trying to avoid nbs from even entering ubuntu+1?
<jbicha> I kind of need something like http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html to help track those
<cjwatson> yes, a raring-proposed version of the NBS tracker is on the known list
<cjwatson> I asked Ursinha-afk to take a pass through ubuntu-archive-tools and fix up anything remaining that needs adjustments for -proposed (some will just need to be flipped over, while some may need two versions, and some may need something more sophisticated)
<cjwatson> jbicha: however, in the meantime, you can track them in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ once you get used to the output format
<cjwatson> infinity: ignore previous comment about NBS; I've confirmed and processed the output now
<infinity> cjwatson: t38modem is porting, not a rebuild, I'll poke at it later.
<infinity> jbicha: Yeah, the plan is to make transitions happen in -proposed, except for wildly exceptional circumstances.  And, in general, if you think your circumstance is exceptional, it's probably not.
<jbicha> infinity: it looks like all of the other ptlib/opal rdepends are fine with just a rebuild
<infinity> jbicha: I already did everything else.
<infinity> jbicha: Keep up. ;)
<infinity> jbicha: t38modem is all that's left, and I have it half done here.
<jbicha> infinity: oh, well cool then
 * stgraber copies whopsie, apport, nux and compiz from quantal-updates to raring-proposed as those weren't uploaded or copied to the dev release (or were 0-day SRUs)
<stgraber> my quick check for packages in dev release being older than those in the -updates pocket of stable release for a standard desktop install also detected firefox and thunderbird, but those two are already in raring-proposed, they're just failling to build on non-x86...
<xnox> I don't know if something is blocked, but dailies are currently only generated for omap4 and amd64-mac =)
<stgraber> i386 gives empty logs and I've seen some amd64 failures in my mails. I was assuming that something was wrong with the i386 build chroot but didn't investigate more as I don't quite need a working daily yet :)
<xnox> ack. =) I want a working daily =)
<stgraber> hmm, no useful log for i386... I'll kick a manual build of the i386 livefs and see if I can get something
<stgraber> ok, it's failling immediately with "No valid suites to build for"
<stgraber> so I guess that confirms my theory that something's broken on cardamom with the i386 build chroot for raring as that error message appears to come from the build server. Not much I can do myself to fix that sadly.
<slangasek> infinity: ^^ is the broken build env on cardamom for livefses something you can help with?
<slangasek> mdeslaur: hey, why is munin in quantal-proposed with no bugs referenced in the changelog?  Is this something you're gathering feedback on out-of-band before copying to -security?
<mdeslaur> slangasek: yes
<slangasek> mdeslaur: ok, just making sure
<mdeslaur> slangasek: It's going to be published in -security this week
<mdeslaur> slangasek: thanks
<infinity> stgraber / slangasek: I still have an open ticket for livefs chroots.  Not much that can be done on the weekend.
<slangasek> infinity: ah, didn't know there was one open already - thanks
<slangasek> is that a "chroots not created yet" issue?
<infinity> slangasek: Aye.
 * slangasek nods
<infinity> I'll poke Haw when he's around and see how dreadfully busy he is.
<slangasek> this nexus7 is frustrating; I didn't realize the extent to which my dvorak muscle memory failed to translate to hunt-n-peck for onscreen keyboards
<slangasek> and onboard cleverly uses the configured keyboard map... so I have to pick my poison
<infinity> Switch to Dvorak on your Android phone, too, and let the problem work itself out over the next week of pain?
<slangasek> swype doesn't support dvorak
<slangasek> at least, not last I looked
<infinity> Yeah, the only keyboard I have installed that speaks Dvorak is Hacker's Keyboard, but it doesn't do swipey things.
<stgraber> I just gave up and plugged a physical keyboard to the tablet, I can't get used to typing more than 10 words on an onscreen keyboard
<maxb> ... and I thought my problems dealing with moving between US and UK QWERTY layouts were bad ... this conversation is giving me perspective :-)
<slangasek> stgraber: OTG FTW :)
<infinity> stgraber: It's weird.  I finally got used to typing on phones (and am quite fast at it), but I find tablet keyboards just entirely the wrong combination of form factor and onscreeniness to be usable.
<stgraber> yep and we even got that nice OTG to host adapter with the tablet ;)
<slangasek> maxb: heh, uk<->us is probably harder because of the similarity, the qwerty and dvorak maps are at least stored separately in my brain so that there's a clean switch between them... I just don't have any corresponding dvorak hunt'n'peck because the issue has never come up :)
<infinity> (And this isn't a bitch about Onscreen, in my case, I find the Android keyboard and the iOS one equally unusable on tablets)
<infinity> Maybe I'm that 1% of the market that netbooks are still aimed at, for that very reason.
<slangasek> now I just need a USB video device so I can plug the nexus into my KVM
<stgraber> infinity: I almost got used to using swype on my phone, though it's still a pretty slow input method and I have to constantly switch between languages (I write using english technical words to french speaking friends who have german names...)
<slangasek> stgraber: german names + english tech -> custom dictionary? :)
<slangasek> I'm pretty irritated in general with the version of swype included in the T-Mobile ICS load
<slangasek> pros: includes more languages by default so I can swype in my language of choice.  cons: thinks it's ok to autocorrect me when I've typed out a word instead of swyping it
<stgraber> slangasek: according to google, the nexus 7 doesn't do MHL, so no luck at getting any kind of external video output then :(
<slangasek> MHL?
<maxb> HDMI output from a USB-ish thing
<stgraber> some weird hack that phone manufacturers use to get both USB and HDMI on a USB port
<slangasek> hmm
<stgraber> if it did, you could have bought a splitter, then get both USB and an HDMI output from the tablet which would have been pretty handy to plug it on a kvm :)
<maxb> I don't think MHL necessarily supports USB and HDMI simultaneously
<slangasek> right; even without that though, there are USB video devices that are supported by X, and I've heard they might work with varying degrees of success
<stgraber> oh, the displaylink devices, yeah, I've been meaning to try one of those again, last time all I could get was a green screen but that was a while ago (when I still had access to one of those)
#ubuntu-release 2013-10-28
<stgraber> ogra_: fixed the issue with the diff generator (failing on relative hardlinks path in the tarball when the path is relative to the tarball root and not the fs root) and re-enabled the cronjob, so your image should publish in the next few minutes
<slangasek> hmm, https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html appears to be updating, but the content doesn't seem to have
<cjwatson> slangasek: note that its data source is trusty, not trusty+trusty-proposed
<cjwatson> (which is arguably a bug ...)
<slangasek> cjwatson: ah, right, I had assumed rsyslog had already migrated and it hasn't
<slangasek> oh right, it hasn't migrated because it hasn't built because I'm still waiting for an MIR ack - ho hum
<xnox> I've had to retry lucene++ twice on amd64 & i386. It's now built on amd64, but still not on i386. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lucene++/3.0.4-0ubuntu3
<xnox> are there any tricks as to getting it built?  disable parallel? keep retrying?
<jamespage> please could someone reject openvswitch from saucy-proposed
<jamespage> apparently I don't have my brain correctly wired today
<sil2100> Hello, is anyone from the SRU team around?
<stgraber> jamespage: done
<jamespage> stgraber, ta
<zul> can you reject msgpack-python and python-cliff for me? thanks
<stgraber> zul: done
<zul> stgraber:  thanks
<lamont> what release-teamish folks around?
<stgraber> lamont: what's up?
<lamont> I'm about to possibly introduce a small disturbance into the syncproxy world.  figured I should make sure it's a rational time and all that
<lamont> syncproxy is moving to a new home is all
<lamont> it _should_ be seamless
<lamont> stgraber: any thoughts?
<stgraber> lamont: syncproxy is just for the ISO images right?
<lamont> and archive
<lamont> releases + archive
<lamont> those IP addresses are dedicated, and moving to a new host
<stgraber> ok, how long do you expect it to be down?
<lamont> which is a clone of the old host
<lamont> moments only, though if I broke sync because of firewalls and such, there could be lagginess
<lamont> steps:
<lamont> 1) disable triggering of old
<lamont> 2) one last sync
<lamont> 1.5) quiesce old :D
<lamont> 3) enable triggering on the new
<lamont> 4) manually trigger an archive pulse
<lamont> 5)watch
<lamont> 6) profit
<stgraber> ok, well, go ahead whenever you want, just make sure to let us know here. releases I'm not concerned about since we won't be publishing anything new there for quite a while. archive is a bit more problematic but there aren't really any good time to get it out of sync with ftpmaster
<lamont> right
<lamont> it should remain synced.  It may miss one sync pulse though
<lamont> s/synced/consistent/
<stgraber> lamont: looks like we use *.syncproxy.ubuntu.com for the trigger, so nothing to change on our side apparently
<stgraber> lamont: though I just noticed releases.syncproxy.ubuntu.com is currently unhappy. Is that because you started the switch?
<lamont> stgraber: I disabled the triggering of syncproxy
<stgraber> ok, good, makes sense
<lamont> (commented out the ssh keys for archvsync
 * lamont is on step 1.5
<lamont> last sync is running
<lamont> stgraber: feel like doing a manual trigger for me?
<stgraber> lamont: trying from nusakan now
<stgraber> lamont: seems to be hanging
<stgraber> lamont: is 91.189.92.173 the correct IP for releases.syncproxy.ubuntu.com?
<stgraber> lamont: if so, port 22 times out, possibly due to a firewall somewhere
<lamont> firewall.  let me go smacking
<lamont> interesting
 * infinity wakes up and sees people talking about syncproxy...
<infinity> lamont: Fill me in, is this a new ssh key and IP, or a cloned cutover?
<infinity> Mon, 28 Oct 2013 15:44:39 +0000: Triggering archive.syncproxy.ubuntu.com:
<infinity> ssh: connect to host archive.syncproxy.ubuntu.com port 22: Connection timed out
<infinity> (From ftpmaster)
<lamont> same ip same key, etc.
<lamont> otoh, I'm figuring out why that IP isn't as live as it thinks it is
<infinity> Ahh, check.
<xnox> please de-new vowpal-wabbit for boost1.54 transition. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=
<infinity> xnox: Looking.
<lamont> infinity: it should be happy now.
<lamont> stupid sticky arp caches
<stgraber> lamont: still unhappy from nusakan
<lamont> hrmpf
<lamont> more arp caches cleared
<lamont> nusakan should be happy
<stgraber> yep, looks happy now
<ogra_> high hopes
<infinity> lamont: ftpmaster's about done a publisher run, I'll let you know if it explodes.
 * lamont is tailing logfiles
<stgraber> of course there's nothing to sync so I can't really check, but ssh to syncproxy definitely worked
<lamont> stgraber: true that
<infinity> lamont: Log looked good, at least.  Assuming the trigger did something on the other side. ;)
<infinity> I don't see that host attached to pepo:873, but maybe it was that quick?
<lamont> Mon, 28 Oct 2013 16:07:29 +0000: Unifying file list with stay-of-execution list
<lamont> it's chunking along on the archive bit
<lamont> both a releases and an archive push are now in progress
<lamont> infinity: I'm going to declare step 6 complete (profit)
<lamont>  /dev/sda1       1.7T  754G  807G  49% /
<infinity> lamont: Good deal.
<ogra_> lamont, so on to step 7
<ogra_> (beer)
<infinity> ogra_: lamont doesn't drink. :P
 * infinity sends root beer.
<lamont> ogra_: 7) close ticket.
<lamont> FIN
<ogra_> heh
<bdmurray> infinity: could you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/phased-updates-disregard-package/+merge/192741?
<seb128> infinity, bdmurray: hey, any chances you guys could review some saucy SRUs? (hud, libgpod, file-roller, indicator-* would be nice, would fix some of the top reported issues in saucy)
<infinity> seb128: I'm suffering on seriously awful WiFi here, but I can have a look.
<bdmurray> infinity: I can do it
<infinity> Even better.
<seb128> infinity, thanks, those are mostly small packages so should be easier to download
<seb128> bdmurray, thanks
<bdmurray> infinity: could you have a look at those procps uploads though since I sponsored them?
<infinity> bdmurray: Sure.  P/Q/R/S?
<bdmurray> infinity: yes all four
<infinity> bdmurray: Is this fixed in T?
<infinity> Ahh, bug log says yes.
<seb128> bdmurray, infinity: libindicator's saucy's SRU is green and 9 days old, can we move it to updates?
<infinity> Yep.
<infinity> seb128: Done.
<seb128> infinity, thanks
<seb128> infinity, do you guys pocket copy to t or should we do uploads there?
<infinity> seb128: I can do the copy in this case, if there's no T upload planned.
<seb128> infinity, that would be great ;-)
<infinity> Done.
<bdmurray> seb128: I'm confused about the indicator-datetime upload and bug 1233176
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1233176 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm notifications do not appear when an alarm is triggered" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233176
<seb128> bdmurray, https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-datetime/trunk.13.10
<seb128> bdmurray, the change was reverted from the stable branch since it was not suitable for it, but the daily landing doesn't know how to delete changelog entries when that happens I guess
<bdmurray> So then the janitor will close the saucy task although it hasn't been fixed.
<seb128> bdmurray, we can re-open, or do you prefer another upload?
<seb128> cyphermox, ^
<bdmurray> seb128: I think another upload would be the cleanest solution
<cyphermox> bdmurray: agree
<cyphermox> I'll do a manual upload that fixes this
<seb128> bdmurray, what cyphermox said ;-)
<cyphermox> that's going to be fun :)
<bdmurray> cyphermox: thanks, let me know and I'll review it straight away
<cyphermox> bdmurray: same version number, right?
<cyphermox> it wasn't accepted into proposed yet?
<bdmurray> cyphermox: no, it wasn't accepted
<cyphermox> alright
<cyphermox> bdmurray: ^
<lamont> oh hai
<lamont> infinity: (et al): how horrific are the windows if I just want to manually run the script that the publisher run triggers for the archive?
<cjwatson> JFDI, it locks
<lamont> \o/
<cjwatson> It tries to run every five minutes, 3 and 8
<lamont> ta
<cjwatson> You can stop it for a bit in lp_publish's crontab if you like
<lamont> atm, it's vweeping at me because awk runs for apparently forever
<cjwatson> awk?!
<lamont> 1001     21411 99.2  1.2  81244 74508 ?        R    20:39   2:32  \_ awk { x[$1]=1} END { for (v in x) { print v }} filelists/2013-10-26-20-37-...
<lamont> trust me.... after you shook your head and pondered, you'd say "yeah, that makes sense"
<lamont> most of that whole thing is like that
<cjwatson> Oh, this is your stuff not in the publisher
<lamont> yep
<cjwatson> k
<lamont> I see what I did there
<lamont> cjwatson: infinity I'm wondering just when we switched over to the publisher running every 5 instead of every 30
<cjwatson> lamont: It was this summer, around the time of the releng sprint, IIRC
<cjwatson> Maybe a bit earlier?
<stgraber> I'd have said a couple weeks before the sprint
<stgraber> so early July ish
<cjwatson> timestamp: Wed 2013-07-03 07:03:00 +0000
<cjwatson> message:
<cjwatson>   [adconrad,r=gnuoy] Attempt to run the publisher every five minutes instead of every thirty (lp:~adconrad/lp-production-crontabs/faster-publisher into lp:lp-production-crontabs)
<cjwatson> lp-production-crontabs r792
<lamont> right.  I'll work though the rest of what that means to the mirrormagic...
<lamont> 6 times the files, and 1/6th the time to do it in ... amusing is one word for it
<lamont> but anyway, it'll help make the evening more interesting
<cjwatson> It won't actually run every five minutes
<cjwatson> It just tries
<cjwatson> I mean, it sometimes has a runtime under 5min, but only if it doesn't have any release pockets to publish
<lamont> yeah, the stay of execution code is a touch more resilient
<lamont> 71 cpu minutes, and we're almost 10% of the way through
<lamont> lets just say there's room for improvement
#ubuntu-release 2013-10-29
<xnox> lamont: my connection to archive.ubuntu.com has turned from ~20-40 MBs to a 198 kBs cripple ware =/ unless virgin media UK is having issues.
<lamont> xnox: interesting
<lamont> xnox: I'll have to dig more - the big change is s/146GB/300GB/ drives, *8
<xnox> lamont: well, i see a little packet loss with mtr (on ae1-core0.gsld2.uk.as6908.net & canonical-gw.datahop.net) but that might be just usual filtering / dropping ping packets.
<infinity> lamont: Hrm?  You fiddled with archive frontends?  I thought you just replaced syncproxy.
<xnox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6321324/
<lamont> infinity: new box, larger drives
<lamont> on account of trusty won't fit
<infinity> lamont: Err, yes, but that was syncproxy, right?
<lamont> oh. right
<lamont> xnox: I did nothing to archive.u.c
<xnox> lamont: must be ISP hick-ups.
<lamont> I suspect so
<xnox> downloading to /dev/null a large package is back to at least 9MBs now.
 * xnox ponders if I should start having a full unsplit local mirror for all arches.
<infinity> It's a bit of a pain to unsplit them, sadly.
<xnox> infinity: i'm already running unsplitter =)
<lamont> infinity: it's not horriic
<lamont> it's just "non-trivial"
<infinity> lamont: I'd rather just have a proper mirror to rsync from. :P
<xnox> https://github.com/xnox/apt-mirror
<infinity> (Well, I have one, but you'd hunt me down if I was rsyncing from pepo)
<xnox> infinity: rsync one & another, verify the archive Release.gpg, if doesn't match don't commit, if it does Horay!
<lamont> heh
<stgraber> infinity: was just about to say, rsync over ssh works fine ;)
<xnox> infinity: so boils down to completing the second rsync before a push =)
<lamont> xnox: my approach is more evil - I just rsync dists/ and use a 404 handler to fetch as needed.  then morguify as needed
<infinity> xnox: The smarter way to go would be to grab all the dists trees first (repeat until you get a match), then mirror both pools.
<lamont> I really don't recommend that approach - it kinda grew from some strange intermediate states
 * xnox is meant to spin up the instance of https://github.com/xnox/apt-mirror on canonistack, but last time around had some troubles with https launchpad librarian.
<xnox> lamont: https://github.com/xnox/apt-mirror/blob/master/nginx.snapshot =) the apt-mirror above also only syncs dists ;-)
<lamont> xnox: you do have the advantage that files don't disappear from pool/ until 24 (or was that 48) hours after they disappear from all packages files
<infinity> lamont: Right, hence my approach above.  Mirror archive/ports dists (until Release match found), then mirror pool, then copy dists.new to dists, win.
<xnox> lamont: i'm just sad that apt-get goes all berserk upon http -> https redirects and fails to verify them. Which imho it shouldn't care about as long as .gpg is correct.
<infinity> But that first bit is stupid fiddly.
<infinity> I guess the easier way to go, actually, is just to symlink ubuntu-ports/pool to ubuntu/pool, and let ubuntu-ports/dists and ubuntu/dists live as separate entities.
<infinity> That also has the advantage of being the layout the installer wants.
<lamont> nice
<lamont> actually, that's what I ahve, now that I think about it
<lamont> ubuntu-ports and ubuntu are separate trees, and arch-all and source are, uh, rewrites.
<lamont> or at least look in the main tree before fetching
 * lamont doesn't care enough to go look
<infinity> lamont: Well, you'd rsync pool twice with --delete but --exlude ports arches on the non-ports run and --exclude main arches on the ports run.
<infinity> lamont: That way, you'd only get all.deb and source once.
<lamont> except I don't sync pool at all
<infinity> (Except for the source dists tree, but that's not a big deal)
<infinity> Oh, you squid pool?
<lamont> sometimes, it sucks to live with impoverished bandwidth
<lamont> wors
<lamont> I 404-handler it
<lamont> so it's all right there where it belongs, but only if someone fetches it
<lamont> and then there's the part where I hijack dns
<lamont> my way is not very sportsmanslike
<infinity> Yeah, I hijack DNS too, so I don't have to tell d-i about my mirror.
<infinity> Perfectly reasonable solution, IMO.
<lamont>                 allow from all
<lamont>                 # Go fetch the file
<lamont>                 ErrorDocument 404 /cgi-bin/missing-file
<lamont>  140  369 4448 /srv/mmj.archive.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/missing-file
<stgraber> I used to do that, but now moved to having my transparent squid hijack the traffic to any of the archive servers and send it to my mirror, unless the traffic comes from the mirror, has the advantage of supporting regexps to catch all the .archive.u.c and .ports.u.c at once
<jibel> cjwatson, does britney submits test requests as soon as an architecture is built or does it wait for all the binaries to be built?
<jibel> cjwatson, for example with mongodb, 1:2.4.6-0ubuntu6 FTBFS on i386 but is available on amd64, a test request has been submitted but reconciliation is not possible on i386 because autopkgtest installed 1:2.4.6-0ubuntu5
<jibel> if I wait on the interface side, it will wait until a new binary is available and state will remain 'running' during that time
<jamespage> please could SRU bug 1236462  be pushed through to -updates; I just finished testing the standard OpenStack topologies in the lab
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1236462 in swift (Ubuntu Saucy) "[SRU] update openstack packages to 2013.2 release tarballs" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236462
<jamespage> maybe Daviey if he's around?
<jamespage> :-)
<Daviey> jamespage: looks good, released. Thanks :)
<jamespage> Daviey, ta
<cjwatson> jibel: It's *supposed* to wait until the package has been built on all ADT_ARCHES (i.e. amd64 i386)
<cjwatson> Or rather, is not out of date on all such architectures
<cjwatson> (So it's possible you'd get strange behaviour for new packages, but that shouldn't be the situation here)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: could you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/phased-updates-disregard-package/+merge/192741 ?
<cjwatson> looking
<cjwatson> bdmurray: done
<bdmurray> thanks
<stgraber> so what do I need to do to get dch to default to trusty (on a trusty machine)?
<stgraber> the upload above is unfortunately not the first one where I push to saucy by accident as I'm trusting dch to DTRT
<cjwatson> This is not a terribly graceful answer but I just edit the script :-)
<stgraber> oh, it's acutally hardcoded in there... was vaguely hoping it'd use distro-info or something...
<stgraber> I guess I'll do a devscripts upload then
<cjwatson> aye
<stgraber> ah, looks like it build-depends on distro-data, so it's not hardcoded anywhere in the source but needs a no change rebuild to pick it up
<infinity> stgraber: I'd love it dch on any release defaulted to the devel release (which distro-info could do for you), but the last time I did that, I got shot down by people who told me that my filthy developer needs were less important than the billions of people who upload to PPAs. :P
<infinity> s/love it/love if/
<stgraber> infinity: yeah, I remember that. I just wish it'd just default to whatever base-files says you're running
<ogra_> infinity, just tell them to use click packages
<ogra_> PPAs are so yesterday
<stgraber> that'd be making me mostly happy and wouldn't affect stable releases
<infinity> stgraber: Yeah, that could be sort of doable.  Or, we could just remember to rev it when we open.
<stgraber> yeah, I'd have to check whether devscripts is on the long list of stuff to upload at open time, but I vaguely remember it being on some of those wiki pages
<infinity> stgraber: Just like I always open with a vim merge, you could always open with a devscripts merge, and we're good.  Right? :)
<stgraber> yeah, I just need to remember it ;) I think I've been the one doing the no change rebuild the past 2-3 cycles but for some reason I always forget about it, get frustrated a few days later and then have to figure out what to do again :)
<infinity> (This barely affects me, because I almost never run 'dch -r', but just manually s/UNRELEASED/trusty/ when I'm ready to go)
<infinity> For whatever muscle-memory reasons.
<cjwatson> There's always dch -rD trusty
<cjwatson> But yeah
<infinity> Training my fingers to use dch -r could take years, if not decades. :P
<infinity> Heck, I still type dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -us -S
<infinity> Even though I know it's redundant.  And has a friendly wrapper.
<rbasak> It feels wrong to me if the timestamp in the changelog is wrong. So I use -r to bump that (and have to use -D)
<stgraber> I mostly use it with bzr branches with my usual: bzr diff, dch -r, debcommit -r, bzr push :parent
<Laney> Any problem if I copy g-s-d from s-proposed to t-proposed?
<infinity> Nope, as long as it's to proposed.
<Laney> sure is
<seb128> we should just copy all the SRUs pending in there ;-)
<infinity> Perhaps, but we also should stop that Very Soon.
 * seb128 likes those copies, it allows him to be lazy
<jibel> cjwatson, does http://paste.ubuntu.com/6324974/ make sense? It removes packages from the request file that have been identified by britney as invalid for testing.
<jibel> a case is a package upload that triggers a test of an uninstallable package
<jibel> or not all the binaries have been published
<cjwatson> jibel: thanks.  could you MP that for me and I'll look?  sitting in the CI meeting right now and it's hard to concentrate on this
<cjwatson> (client sprint)
<jibel> cjwatson, sure.
<seb128> infinity, bdmurray: hey, is there any chance that one of you could accept "hud" to saucy? it has the top issues in e.u.c constantly for a week and the fixes are waiting in the queue since friday ... would be good to get that in
<bdmurray> seb128: okay, I'll have a look
<seb128> bdmurray, thanks!
<cjwatson> Laney: FYI I'm having a go at merging ben and creating a proper Ubuntu template - once that's done maybe we can get IS to create us a trusty-transitions chroot and then we can just use that
<cjwatson> Need to switch to the new version ASAP for dose-debcheck support
<cjwatson> Since edos-debcheck can't handle Depends: foo:any
<Laney> cjwatson: Oh, cool
<Laney> cjwatson: I had at the back of my mind a note to try using fakechroot/fakeroot
<Laney> also there's some old-ish-but-newer-than-deployed branches at lp:ubuntu-transition-tracker & friends
<Laney> Maybe you meant that already
<cjwatson> Yeah, I'm working on that
<cjwatson> I'd like to get to where we just run with the packaged ben
<cjwatson> Maybe once the DC is on trusty we can work with backports instead and ditch the chroot
<Laney> Yeah, that was the goal. I even did some backports of OCaml libraries and things but never got a newer environment to deploy into
<Laney> I think there's an ancient RT
<cjwatson> Well, if we use a trusty chroot we don't need backports
<Laney> indeed
<cjwatson> I don't think it's worth backporting to lucid/precise
<Laney> that wasn't the case at the time :-)
<cjwatson> Yep
<kirkland> infinity: could you please reject an errant upload?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=run-one
<stgraber> kirkland: rejected
<kirkland> stgraber: thanks!
<seb128> bdmurray, could you review system-config-printer's saucy SRU as well? it's a one liner
<bdmurray> seb128: momentarily
<seb128> bdmurray, thanks
#ubuntu-release 2013-10-30
<xnox> infinity: cjwatson: boost1.49 & 1.53 can be removed from the archive. See bug #1245005. Not sure what to do with unported projects. There are three easy fixes e.g. openwalnut/powerc binaries removal, blender & sflphone rebuilds in trusty-release without -proposed.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1245005 in orthanc (Ubuntu) "Please remove boost1.49 & 1.53 from trusty-release" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245005
<xnox> ember & orthanc are getting ported in debian/upstream - demote to proposed? (such that they can come back eventually, but remove boosts and cause them to go into dep-wait state or make them FTBFS in -proposed)
<xnox> please reject kdeplasma-addons ^ it's actually for trusty....
<cjohnston> lool: ping
<cjohnston> I'm guessing your in Oakland so it's still early
<stgraber> xnox: done
<xnox> cjwatson: i have reverted ucommon back to gnutls2.6 with a one-liner patch. License-wise it seems to make sense to stay on the older gnutls.
<xnox> please reject ^ ditto miss-upload.
 * xnox upgrades devscripts
<cjwatson> xnox: boost> probably best left to somebody not at a sprint and thus with an attention span longer than five minutes :-)  ucommon> thanks!  sipwitch> done
<xnox> cjwatson: excellent. I've forwarded ucommon patch to debian with licensing reasoning....
<stgraber> xnox: apparently someone beat me to the reject. Anyway, I was also about to suggest upgrading devscripts since I had that very issue happen to me a couple of times since we opened and I fixed it yesterday ;)
<stgraber> someone still needs to teach lintian about trusty though, but that's a bit less of an issue
<stgraber> lintian uploaded
<lool> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> lool: following up on my email about milestones and how to get it taken care of
<lool> cjohnston: So I dont have a single person I can think of that has a stake on this; it's fuzzier
<lool> cjohnston: If you need this now, just stick to your plan, if you want to gather more advice maybe mail ubuntu-devel@?
<lool> cjohnston: alternatively, I was thinking we might want to discuss freezes and freeze dates at next vUDS
<lool> but that's still some time away
<cjohnston> right.. I'm going to need to delete the database to clear everything out of status if/when milestones are removed in order to fix status, so I'd rather get this done sooner rather than later.
<cjohnston> freeze and freeze dates (unless they remain milestones) isn't hugely related...
<lool> cjohnston: yeah; it just changes the meaning of the milestones a bit
<lool> cjohnston: frankly, dont have much stake in this; just do the same as last cycle or what's simplest for you?
<cjohnston> what we did last cycle would be great, and in the long run the simplest for me
<cjohnston> lool: any idea who is able to remove the milestones from LP?
<lool> probably folks here
<cjwatson> huh, which milestones?
<cjwatson> we deliberately added the freezes on request from the community
<cjohnston> cjwatson: the freezes screw up status.ubuntu.com, which is why they were removed last cycle at the request of quite a few engineering managers and leads
<cjwatson> uh, nobody told me
<cjwatson> I think status.u.c should be fixed rather than screwing up community flavours
<cjohnston> cjwatson: noone was willing to give developer time to fix it
<xnox> cjohnston: make status ignore milestones which are not ubuntu-DD.DD, or move approximate to the closest one if/where needed.
<xnox> cjohnston: community flavours care most to target bugs to milestones, rather than using status.u.c
<cjwatson> I'm not really willing to break community flavours because of a code problem that doesn't honestly sound that hard to deal with
<cjwatson> the monthly milestones were always something that only really Canonical cared about
<ScottK> Please don't.  The milestones are working for us and s.u.c is irrelevant for Kubuntu.
<ScottK> Yeah, those we don't need.
<ScottK> I don't know of any other flavors are using s.u.c. though.
<xnox> this is alsa-plugins split into universe package ^
<rtg> infinity, we've got linux 3.12 and the important dkms packages staged in the c-k-t trusty pocket. would you have a look and copy those packages to -proposed ?
<infinity> rtg: I can have a look later today, yeah.
<xnox> I'm confused why britney eventually doesn't transition ucommon and I'm not sure what I can do for all of those tangled up packages to transition into -release pocket.
<infinity> xnox: update_output seems pretty clear on the matter.
<xnox> infinity: sipwitch building uninstallable sipwitch? but it is installable in up to date trusty-proposed chroot.
<infinity> I'm poking it here.
<infinity>  libexosip2-7 : Depends: libosip2-7 but it is not going to be installed
<infinity>  liblinphone4 : Depends: libosip2-7 but it is not going to be installed
<infinity>  siproxd : Depends: libosip2-7 but it is not going to be installed
<infinity> xnox: ^-- I see at least those that need a transition.
<xnox> ScottK: can you please undelete and reupload all the removed packages from sync that were reverse-depends off ucommon?
<xnox> ScottK: i have patched ucommon in ubuntu to be using back gnutls2.6, and i'm struggling to find all the packages that were "synced & deleted"
<xnox> ScottK: autosync is not picking them up, manual syncing also fails, and I have been manually reuploading them so far.
<xnox> cjwatson: does auto-sync produce a list of packages that are not considered for syncing, because they were previously deleted from the archive?
<cjwatson> xnox: It mails me such things, or you can use "auto-sync --dry-run --new-only"
<cjwatson> Also if you just need to get the very same binaries back (they don't need to be rebuilt), it's better to just copy them back in
<cjwatson> auto-sync will only mention them if there are newer versions in Debian though
<cjwatson> You could do some kind of search for deleted publications maybe
<xnox> cjwatson: needs a rebuild, since the old binaries are potentially tainted with gnutls2.8
<cjwatson> k
<xnox> cjwatson: ./auto-sync --dry-run --new-only You are not an archive administrator for Ubuntu.  Exiting.
<xnox> cjwatson: =)))) i daubt i'll get those permissions just like that ;-)
<cjwatson> xnox: look at the script
<cjwatson> In fact I'm just going to disable that check for dry-run
<cjwatson> (done)
 * xnox finds shinny emacs stuff that was fixed to work again ^ =)
 * infinity looks up and wonders how a no-change rebuild could produce NEW binaries.
<infinity> Oh, cause it was removed from the archive?  Silly.  Who perpetrated this madness?
 * ogra_ wonders whats up with mir 
<ogra_> do we have any blocks in place atm ?
<infinity> ogra_: No, it can't migrate because it breaks the archive.
<ogra_> huh ?
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#mir
<Laney> → ust → update_output
<ogra_> yes
<infinity>     * i386: ltt-bin, lttng-tools, python-autopilot-trace
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> ok, more days without touch images then
<infinity> Surely, this can't take "days" to fix.
<cjwatson> infinity: I already pointed doko at demote-to-proposed instead of removing binaries
<cjwatson> I don't know if he did this one - it was an old pattern people tended to follow
<cjwatson> (Reasonably enough when we had nothing else)
 * cjwatson enables daily (non-touch) image builds
<cjwatson> Hopefully that'll work now
<ogra_> good luck
<infinity> ogra_: So, that needs a new upstream release of autopilot from the autolandy people.
<infinity> ogra_: I'll fix ltt-control, since it isn't under autolander control.
<ogra_> infinity, which cant happen because AP 1.4 is seemingly a non backwards compatible rewrite
<infinity> Failing to see how that relates.
<ogra_> (in case it depends on 1.4)
<infinity> The version in Ubuntu just needs a rebuild for an ABI transition.
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i thought you meant the new AP
<infinity> I could do that in-archive and let them sort the pieces. :P
<ogra_> i think cyphermox  wants to take a look at it
<cyphermox> at what?
<ogra_> mir
<Laney> haha
<cyphermox> well
<ogra_> well, ust
<ogra_> (or did i misunderstand you in /ci/eng)
<ogra_> *-ci-eng)
<cyphermox> yeah, it was just to get to the conclusion to what was blocking it
<ogra_> ah, k
<cyphermox> and it seems like it's ust, because of ltt-control
<infinity> cyphermox: I'm fixing ltt-control right now.
<cyphermox> iok
<infinity> cyphermox: But autopilot also needs a rebuild because python-autopilot-trace has a direct dep on liblttng-ust0.
<cyphermox> alright, I'll take care of that now
<infinity> cyphermox: I can do that in the archive directly, or someone can push something through autolander land.
<cyphermox> I'll poke it in autolander land
<xnox> cjwatson: ScottK did that round, but it was during early saucy time, i think.
<infinity> cyphermox: (Please verify that a rebuild actually gets the right new dep on liblttng-ust2 before uploading.
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> infinity: what was wrong with ltt-control?
<infinity> cyphermox: Same thing, needs a rebuild for the liblttng-ust SONAME bump.
<cyphermox> k
<infinity> cyphermox: Just testing right now that a rebuild works and doesn't need any porting/fixing.
<infinity> Well, I would be if this conference wireless wasn't thwarting my attempts to be useful.
<cyphermox> so how did you read that it was the problem from excuses output?
<infinity> cyphermox: Experience, I suppose.  You look at the binaries it says become uninstallable, then look at things transitioning in the rdeps.  It would probably be helpful if we made britney print "would remove: foo1 bar2" in the try/fail stanza, so it was more discoverable.
<infinity> cjwatson: ^-- I'm guessing that wouldn't be hard, since it clearly already has the information internally at that point?
<infinity> s/rdeps/deps/
<infinity> Brain not here today.
<cyphermox> cjwatson: ^ I may take a stab at this tonight, after team dinner if you don't mind me bugging you some more about archive stuff tomorrow ;)
<cyphermox> perhaps there's be a way to get that kind of information in advance before we try to land things
<infinity> In what sense?
<infinity> You don't want to be running britney before you land just to run it again after you land.  Seems like a complete waste of time.
<xnox> infinity: can you please denew linphone =) such that i can keep digging into these mini-transitions rabbit-hole that boost keeps hitting.
<cyphermox> infinity: not necessarily running britney, just getting the information about what packages get removed or whatnot
<infinity> cyphermox: But it wasn't the mir upload that removed packages. :P
<cyphermox> I know
<infinity> cyphermox: So, you're talking about seeing the entire state of the archive, which is exactly what britney does.
 * infinity shrugs.
<cyphermox> but eventually there will be some such breakage from autolanding
<xnox> cyphermox: not sure it will work. there is significan't delay between builds in the ppa and the archive (which moves on)
<infinity> So, it's happening at the right place, and the right time.
<xnox> infinity: i guess it's interesting / or useful to have britney instance running on -proposed + pre-landing ppa.
<infinity> cyphermox: Such breakage from autolanding happens every two weeks then the libmir* ABIs break.  We deal.  We transition.
<xnox> infinity: which doesn't migrate packages.
<infinity> s/then the/when the/
<cyphermox> infinity: mir is another story
<infinity> xnox: I guess I'm not actually seeing an argument for it being useful.  The point of integration with the archive is proposed, that's when you want to know if it all fits together.  Knowing "in advance" is a lie, because it might not be true by the time you land it.
<xnox> cyphermox: well but it's the same type of problem =) i was rebuilding some packages in the archive from "auto-landing" to get them to pick up boost abi transition and etc. There are a many transitions on-going with some at times affecting some things that land. Sometimes it's easy sailing by.
<xnox> infinity: true. i know it will be a lie.
<cyphermox> no, but you'll have a chance at fixing any issues that would be caused by any combinatin of the crap from the PPA before we sync it to proposed.
<infinity> Okay, I need to find a mirror that updates less than archive.u.c... The wireless here is so crap that I keep crossing the mirror pulse horizon in the middle of apt-get update.
<cyphermox> maybe this just isn't the right example, but it made me think that we should at least check that things are installable in general
<xnox> cyphermox: sure, you can run a jenkins job / test that takes all of packages form ppa and does $ apt-get install, with later -proposed enabled. But that will never be a full story, as things might be held up non-the-less because of things unrelated what's in the ppa.
<cyphermox> xnox: I know, but that's outside of my control
<cjwatson> infinity,cyphermox: yeah, it does that for hint failures but I think maybe somebody decided it'd be too verbose for normal use; worth a try
<cyphermox> there's always the risk that some other random upload breaks things in various ways
<xnox> cyphermox: e.g. packages in the ppa are all up-to-date with latest ABIs across all libries at all, yet 100 packages in universe are not. No matter how much PPA is rebuild, it will be held up in -proposed until the rest of 100 package in universe are fixed.
<xnox> (and are installable)
<infinity> cyphermox: I dunno.  I think the upstream merger should be doing one thing and one thing well (upstream CI), and archive integration should be happening in the archive.
<cjwatson> this is what I've been talking with didrocks about for the last hour :)
<xnox> which is partially the case in the current hold up.
<infinity> cyphermox: But meh.
<cjwatson> (kind of, anyway)
<cyphermox> infinity: maybe.
<cyphermox> autopilot is good, but I think I might do a manual upload and then sync changelog in
<infinity> cyphermox: Trying to second-guess archive integration will be wrong often enough that people will still be asking the same "why am I stuck in a transition?" questions.
<infinity> Sonofa... ltt-control is FTBFS.
<infinity> ust-consumer.c:620:2: error: too many arguments to function 'ustctl_get_next_subbuf'
<infinity> Looks like it was an API change, not just ABI.
<cyphermox> fun
<infinity> cyphermox: Want to look at that too?  I have meetings and calls and other painful crap this afternoon. :/
<cyphermox> already started.
<infinity> cyphermox: Awesome, thanks.
<infinity> cyphermox: In exchange, I fixed your libscrypt upload. :P
<cyphermox> heh
<cyphermox> yeah, there was a patch in BTS
<cyphermox> infinity: thanks
<infinity> slangasek: Holy poop, it got signed?
<slangasek> infinity: yep, and I didn't even have to go nuclear
<infinity> slangasek: Time to update and start over!
<slangasek> ayup
<slangasek> which I guess should involve an update to shim 0.5, and packaging fixes to make sure we can start integrating fallback.efi
<cyphermox> infinity: liblttng-ust2 has a file conflict with liblttng-ust0 too :)
<infinity> cyphermox: And no packaging-level conflict?
<infinity> Apparently not.  Oops.
<cyphermox> no? why would there be that?
<cyphermox> ;)
#ubuntu-release 2013-10-31
<seb128> infinity, bdmurray, slangasek: could somebody review the GTK update in the saucy SRU queue?
<Noskcaj> since Qt 5.2 should fix the powerpc issues, do you plan to make an ubuntu powerpc release for 14.04?
<infinity> Noskcaj: It should?
<infinity> They stopped using v8?
<infinity> And actually use something portable?
<Noskcaj> infinity, From what i understand, 5.2 will use a custom JS engine
<infinity> Anyhow, qt5/v8 isn't the only concern for PPC desktop, the bigger one is if anyone would actually use it at all (I use a lot of PPC machines, and not a single one has a monitor, mouse, or keyboard...)
<infinity> Noskcaj: Sure, but does "custom" mean "portable" and "runs on PowerPC"? :P
<Noskcaj> I'm pretty sure it works for PPC, although i can't be sure till the release (mid-december)
<infinity> Anyhow, if the desktop suddenly becomes buildable, runnable, and testable, I'm sure we can re-evaluate if it's worth reviving the ppc/desktop CD, but not much point talking about it before that.
<Noskcaj> makes sense
<infinity> 3D drivers are at least as large a concern.
<infinity> The non-free drivers (obviously) don't work, as they're x86 binary blobs, and the radeon driver is known-broken on !x86.
<infinity> nouveau, as far as I know, works fairly well, but that's less than half of the PPC desktop install base out there, I'd bet, since ATI was the default on all but the last PPC Macs.
<xnox> please accept alsa-plugins-extra from trusty/new, it's a reupload of "alsa-plugins" to move libav into universe. This will also resolve libasound2-plugins-extra NBS.
<xnox> cjohnston: why is automake-1.14 not in ubuntu?
<cjohnston> xnox: tab complete fail?
<xnox> cjwatson: why is automake-1.14 not in ubuntu
<cjwatson> because the new source replaces a binary from a source with Ubuntu modifications
<cjwatson> needs manual resolution
<xnox> cjohnston: i was about to, of course tab complete on automake fails, since 1.14 is not there =))))))
<xnox> cjwatson: ack.
<cyphermox> I'm noticing icu-devtools is broke, file conflicts with icu-tools (its old name) -- shouldn't britney be catching these things? is that skipped somehow for debian imports?
<cjwatson> that's not catchable by proposed-migration, which only looks at the metadata - the problem here is precisely that the metadata was missing
<cjwatson> xnox is working on that bug
<cjwatson> and no, proposed-migration is certainly not skipped for Debian syncs :-)
<cjwatson> bug 1246566
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1246566 in icu (Ubuntu) "package icu-devtools (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/sbin/gensprep', which is also in package icu-tools 4.8.1.1-12ubuntu2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246566
<mdeslaur> ah crud, what'd I break?
<cjwatson> 15:10 <cjwatson> xnox: do you think you could sort icu?  Debian did the multiarching with a slightly different package name to your multiarch patch last cycle, so I think we need an Ubuntu-specific patch to add breaks/replaces
<cjwatson> 15:10 <cjwatson> and carry that until after trusty
<mdeslaur> d'oh :(
<cyphermox> alright then, I'll skip right to fixing ust then
<cjwatson> right, that one's bug 1246620
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1246620 in ust (Ubuntu) "upgrade failed: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/liblttng-ust-tracepoint.so.0.0.0', which is also in package liblttng-ust0:amd64 2.1.1-6" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246620
<cyphermox> ah, thanks!
<xnox> bah, forgot to upload. uploaded now.
<mdeslaur> thanks xnox for unborking icu
<cjwatson> "Not touching package as requested in bug 1246814 on Thu Oct 31 17:32:14 2013"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1246814 in haskell-src-exts (Ubuntu) "test block-proposed bug" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246814
<cjwatson> good enough for now (ubuntu-devel-announce)
<Laney> for /your/ uploads - is that enforced?
<cjwatson> No, I meant to say - no access control right now but I'll add it if there's abuse
<cjwatson> I don
<cjwatson> 't expect it to be a major problem given that you can see it right there in excuses
<Laney> Hmm, I expect that people will use it to block the uploads of others without thinking that there's a problem policy-wise
<Laney> We'll see. Thanks for implementing
<slangasek> bdmurray: so, cjwatson just sent an announcement about a new bug tag to use for blocking packages in $devel-proposed for proposed-migration ^^ ...  I think we might want this same tag to feed into the pending-sru report
<slangasek> even though we're not using proposed-migration there
<kirkland> howdy!  can someone accept promote lxc 1.0.0~alpha1-0ubuntu12 from proposed -> updates?  the verification is "done" at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc/+bug/1244301 (I've confirmed the fix too)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1244301 in lxc (Ubuntu Saucy) "lxc-attach stopped working for docker containers" [High,Fix committed]
<cjwatson> slangasek: isn't that kind of implicit in it not being v-done yet?
<cjwatson> kirkland: No, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc/+bug/1242913 is still v-needed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1242913 in lxc (Ubuntu Saucy) "/dev/pts being created with mode=600 by Lxc" [High,Fix committed]
<cjwatson> kirkland: And besides it's only 3 days old; usually uploads age for 7 days before going to -updates
<cjwatson> (minimum)
<slangasek> cjwatson: we are meant to be tracking new bugs filed against SRUs in -proposed; seems like it would be useful to use a consistent bug tag, particularly as people may cargo cult that tag anyway :)
<cjwatson> slangasek: Oh, you mean when it has both saucy and trusty tasks
<cjwatson> Yeah, maybe
<slangasek> yes
<infinity> I love how the subject line there reads as "(I'm) Temporarily blocking your uploads..."
<cjwatson> Mwahaha
<seb128> bdmurray, infinity: ^ would be nice if somebody could review those empathy SRUs for precise and saucy, facebook did server side changes that make empathy unable to connect
<infinity> seb128: Doesn't affect libpurple/pidgin?
<infinity> Clearly not, I guess, since I'm still connected.
<seb128> infinity, I don't think so, empathy was just doing something wrong with libsoup
<bdmurray> slangasek: okay, I'll have a look
<infinity> seb128: Upload in progress for trusty, or hoping for a forward copy here so you can be lazy?
<seb128> infinity, I was going for the copy but I can upload if you prefer
<seb128> infinity, starting next week I switch in t-mode and will stop with copies
<seb128> infinity, thanks
<seb128> lunch time
<seb128> bbl
<kirkland> cjwatson: aha!  I missed the second bug associated with that upload;  I just verified that fix too
<kirkland> cjwatson: as for the 7 days, I'll ask docker's users on their mailing list to be patient
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> cyphermox, dont tempt me !
<ogra_> (my chromebook worked fine the last 6 months ... and now you upload that ! ... )
 * ogra_ tries to resist the urge to tinker ... and upgrade to trusty
<cyphermox> heheheh
<cyphermox> ogra_: works on trusty... but not unity yet
<cyphermox> let me figure out 3D first :)
<cyphermox> that is, unless you can live with all the window decorations in xfce being garbld
<ogra_> nooo !
<ogra_> i have working unity atm ...
<ogra_> despite half of the compositing stuff running in mesa (while the actual GLES bits run on the mali lib), it runs very well
<ogra_> thats why i didnt upgrae yet ... i cant remember how i got there and really dont want to break it
<infinity> cyphermox: Erm, can I vomit and kick and scream over the part where these drivers ship the same binary and conflict with each other?
<infinity> cyphermox: Why can't this be one driver that detects what it needs to do and picks the right paths? :/
 * ogra_ vanishes into the night again 
<cyphermox> infinity: I didn't spend too much time looking at it, partly because I barely understand any of it
<cyphermox> infinity:  I was just trying to make it so that I could build it and scratch my itch, while hopefully not breaking the world for everybody else
<cyphermox> I'm hoping I didn't do too much damage :)
<infinity> cyphermox: Well, there's a complete lack of upgrade path here for people who previously had armsoc installed.
<infinity> What hardware was that built for?
<cyphermox> samsung chromebook, back then, afaik
<cyphermox> so, yeah, doh
<cyphermox> (exynos0
<infinity> Yeah, looks like exynos.
<infinity> So, you need to replace that one.  And probably also provide a transitional package.
<cyphermox> yeah
<infinity> I'm going to reject your NEW binaries to avoid breakage.
<cyphermox> thanks
<infinity> So, versioned breaks/replaces from armsoc-exynos to armsoc, and then an empty armsoc that depends on armsoc-exynos.
<infinity> That should make it look saner to me.
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> infinity, bdmurray, slangasek: can we reduce a bit the SRU delay for the current saucy SRU of hud? It fixes the most common issues on e.u.c (seems it's currently segfaulting for most users)
<infinity> seb128: Let me look.
<slangasek> seb128: do you have a pointer to a current error bucket that shows it's not happening with the version in proposed?
<infinity> Certainly looks safe enough.
<seb128> infinity, slangasek: https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/a0c6b9dc3bbefa98b1a31a88ed621b181b3a6fbe
<seb128> slangasek, ^ that seems to confirm it
<infinity> seb128: Is someone working on https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237882 ?
<ubot2> infinity: Error: launchpad bug 1237882 not found
<infinity> And working on making it not private. :P
<seb128> infinity, I was just checking with ted, it's fixed in 13.10 vcs, we are going to upload another SRU when the current one moves to updates
<infinity> But yes, that bucket seems to shoe that the #1 crasher is fixed.
<infinity> I'm happy to release it.
<infinity> (done)
<seb128> great
<seb128> infinity, thanks!
<cyphermox> infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6338329/   better?
<infinity> cyphermox: xserver-xorg-video-armsoc-pl111 needs to break/replace armsoc as well, since it also ships overlapping files.
<cyphermox> >.<
<infinity> cyphermox: And xserver-xorg-video-armsoc-pl111 and xserver-xorg-video-armsoc-exynos don't need to Replace each other, the Conflict is enough.
<infinity> Same for the debugs.
<infinity> cyphermox: You could also transition armsoc-dbg, but I'm less picky about that, I suppose.
<cyphermox> hmm
<infinity> cyphermox: Should definitely have the break/replace mojo on the debugs, the transitional package probably less interesting, but no real harm in providing it.
<cyphermox> there, done
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6338445/
<cyphermox> I know all of this, I just suck at applying it consistently :/
<infinity> cyphermox: That looks reasonable.
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-01
<ScottK> So I'm reading my mail on my phone today and I'm shocked to find I have this mail from Colin with the subject (what of it can can see) of "Temporarily blocking your uploads" and for a minute I'm really wondering, WTF did I do to upset him?
<knome> ScottK, <3
<cjwatson> ScottK: Yeah, sorry, apparently I got the subject way wrong for everyone :)
<seb128> bdmurray, "Your upload of gnome-control-center version 1:3.6.3-0ubuntu45 to saucy has resulted in an error that was first reported about this version of the package.  The error follows:
<seb128> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/d4dca166eaf87c44dbf3be978e9d7520bc7f5586"
<seb128> bdmurray, how/who do I tell that it's not a regression in that update?
<bdmurray> seb128: telling me works
<seb128> the issue is in the network panel, which is not changed in that update (and there was reports from older versions)
<seb128> bdmurray, ok, so I'm telling you ;-)
<bdmurray> seb128: okay, I'll get it taken care of
<seb128> bdmurray, thanks
<xnox> Please demote libav into universe bug 1243235, it's ready to go.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243235 in libav (Ubuntu) "Please demote libav to universe" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243235
<infinity> xnox: On it.
<xnox>  \o/
<infinity> I assume this means we can sync libav instead of merging it?
<infinity> Oh, except that we also have an arm64 patch in there, so we'll need to see if the new Debian version has that.
<infinity> I'll have a look over the weekend after I get home, I think.  Unless I get bored tonight.
<cjwatson> I think at least part of it is, judging from the upstream changelog
<cjwatson> Not clear whether it's all
<cjwatson> ("configure: enable pic for shared libs on AArch64")
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-02
<ScottK> infinity: siretart was already looking at libav.
<infinity> ScottK: Right, but he was starting to look at it before mdeslaur's capmaign to demote it to universe went into full swing.  I don't think there's anything to *merge* now that we've done that, should just be a straight sync.
<infinity> ScottK: Which makes his life easier, so yay.
<xnox> Looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/architecture-mismatches.txt looks like is probably causing postgresql-9.3 errors in server images smoke testing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1246725
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1246725 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "postgresql has missing dependencies in i386 trusty server images" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> is there anything else needed to move 9.3/i386 into main?
<xnox> infinity: ^ ?
<infinity> xnox: That just looks like an oops by whever did the NEW processing.  Can fix.
<xnox> ack, thanks =)
#ubuntu-release 2013-11-03
<infinity> Poor handbrake finally got to build.
#ubuntu-release 2014-10-27
<mlankhorst> ok re-uploaded mesa
<tkamppeter> I want to do a hardware enablement SRU in Trusty, letting Trusty fully support IPP Everywhere printing as Utopic does. So I backported all appropriate changes from Utopic's cups-filters to Trusty's including ippusbxd (the IPP-over-USB support), only problem is that ippusbxd introduced the new cups-filters-ippusbxd binary package and if I put ippusbxd into the cups-filters binary package in the SRU I would also need a Utop
<tkamppeter> ic SRU for assuring correct Trusty->Utopic update. What should I do?
<xnox> tkamppeter: best to introduce the new package in trusty, as packaged in later releases.
<xnox> tkamppeter: we add new packages all the time for hardware support, see all the -lts- packages
<tkamppeter> xnox, OK, thanks. As the whole SRU has also a part in system-config-printer (for auto setup of IPP-over-USB printers) I will let system-config-printer-udev depend on cups-filters-ippusbxd and so the IPP-over-USB support will get into Trusty.
<xnox> tkamppeter: i'm no SRU team member though, so your miledge may vary =) but, in general, hw-enablement is attempted to be closer to parity with future release.
<tkamppeter> xnox, thanks, SRU bug 1386241.
<ubot2> bug 1386241 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu Trusty) "Add the full IPP Everywhere support from Utopic to Trusty" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386241
<wxl> cjwatson: any new news on dailies? i've seen posts about vivid being available for download out on the internets…
<teward> wxl: FYI: cjwatson's in vacation mode :)
<wxl> aw shoot
<wxl> teward: you know who's taking care of making sure our dailies get up there?
<wxl> or do we only care about upgrades and netboot now? XD
<teward> wxl: no idea, i'm not on the release team, I just lurk everywhere :)  (I'm not sure who manages what, either).  Just thought i'd give you that FYI :)
<elfy> wxl: it'll get sorted :)
<wxl> elfy: thank you :)
<wxl> elfy: ping me if you need any help and/or if you get it all figured out thx :)
<elfy> I'm not doing it ... I'm just sure that it'll not get forgotten and I'm not too worried about a few days at the beginning of a cycle
<elfy> I'd be less laid back last fortnight of April ;)
<teward> elfy: in theory, couldn't a Utopic build just have `vivid` substituted for `utopic` in the sources.list to set up a vivid environment...?  That is, if we're not testing dailies, of course.
<elfy> teward: oh you can do all sorts of things to actually run vivid
<elfy> this isn't that - there are no images at the image tracker yet :)
<teward> elfy: may as well clone my Utopic VM so I have a vivid environment to beat with a stick :P
<teward> elfy: and true.
 * elfy changed over to vivid on Friday
<elfy> kind of necessary with this hat on
<teward> elfy: my systems stay on LTSes, I don't have any testing hardware unfortunately
<teward> so VMs are useful
<teward> at least, for what I test and do :0
<elfy> yep
<tumbleweed> those two builds on fischer look very unhappy
<wgrant_> Indeed. Cancelled them both.
<xnox> is it normal for me to receive a bunch of rejects (things related to libav9) and a bunch of accepts (toolchain / cross compilers) from the time of archive opening?
<Guest43514> xnox: You may have received a few binary rejects (looking like "The following files are already published in Primary Archive for Ubuntu: suchandsuch_blah_all.deb") for packages that were in utopic-proposed at release, due to a Soyuz bug triggered by the nominatedarchindep change.
#ubuntu-release 2014-10-28
<infinity> xnox: I did the initial copies without --silent, so you would have gotten some mails, sorry about that.
<xnox> infinity: i see. ok. thanks.
<ypwong> arges, hi, are you SRU vanguard today?
<mlankhorst> can someone drop mesa 10.3.1-1ubuntu1 ? superceeded by 10.3.2-0ubuntu0.1
<ogra_> infinity, do ou happen to have any idea why debootsrap fails for armhf builds ?
<ogra_> infinity, for reference ... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/188468913/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_armhf_ubuntu-touch_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bluesabre> SRU team, can you please release xfce4-weather-plugin into trusty-updates? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-weather-plugin/+bug/1377612
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1377612 in Xfce4 weather plugin "[SRU] Plugin needs updated for locationforecast-1.2" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bluesabre> it has now been sitting in -proposed with verification-done for well over a week
<bluesabre> also, please accept xfdesktop4 into trusty-proposed, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/1365965
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1365965 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "[MRE] Please update xfdesktop4 to 4.11.8 in Trusty" [Undecided,In progress]
<ypwong> could someone take a look at ubuntukylin-theme in trusty queue?
<arges> ypwong: yes
<ypwong> arges, hey, ubuntukylin-theme is in the sru queue for some time, could you please take a look?
<arges> ypwong: I'll take a look at it now
<ypwong> thanks!
<zul> can someone reject the sahara upload please
<Mirv> thanks to whoever handling the trusty SRU:s
<seb128> Mirv, that would be arges I think
<arges> Mirv: np : )
<Mirv> :)
<arges> infinity: hey, can I get a second review of bug 1384355 before I accept it, I know there was a lot of discussion on the ML
<ubot2> bug 1384355 in owncloud (Ubuntu) "ownCloud should be removed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384355
<ogra_> infinity, !
<ogra_> (dont hide, i saw you talking in the other channel :) )
<mdeslaur> lol
<ogra_> infinity, is anyone looking into debootstrap in armhf livefs builds ? i had like 30 pings already about vivid touch images (and cant really make out what the error is)
<infinity> ogra_: Maybe?
<ogra_> thats a precise statement :)
<infinity> ogra_: I just woke up. :P
<ogra_> takke your time (and coffee ... ) :)
<infinity> I'll kick off a debootstrap on a local machine so I can see the log.
<ogra_> cool ... i wonder if we couldnt store that somewhere accessible via LP nowadays
<davmor2> infinity: be more precise for ogra_ say perhaps instead :)
<ogra_> davmor2, nah, its fine, i understand his canadian slang
<infinity> ogra_: We could cat it from live-build if we detect a failed debootstrap.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i guess that would be really helpful in such cases
<infinity> And I will do just that if I can't make it fail locally. ;)
<infinity> But let's see.
<infinity> ogra_: And, of course, I can't reproduce that issue locally.
<ogra_> dang
<kenvandine> anyone know why 4 of the 7 powerppc builders have a status of "Manual"?
<infinity> kenvandine: Because they're lazy.
<kenvandine> slackers :)
<ogra_> did they file a vacation request at least ?
<infinity> kenvandine: Those are the slow/old machines, I prefer to keep them off unless there's a backlog.
<kenvandine> no PTO for builders :)
<kenvandine> ah
<infinity> kenvandine: When I finish off a few more installs, they'll go away, but right now they sit in reserve for emergencies.
<kenvandine> i see you enabled some more, thanks :)
<ogra_> (and who granted that ... they can be lazy later :P )
<wxl> soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo how about those daily images? :)
<brainwash> arges: can you please take a look at bug 1365965 ? the package needs to be accepted into -proposed, so that we can start verifying it
<ubot2> bug 1365965 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "[MRE] Please update xfdesktop4 to 4.11.8 in Trusty" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365965
<arges> brainwash: ok
<arges> brainwash: can you ensure its fixed in v/u?
<arges> i'm guessing if its a backport is it. but i'd like to see that task marked as such
<brainwash> arges: yes, it's a backport from utopic
<brainwash> a simple bugfix update
<brainwash> to improve the quality of the xubuntu/xfce desktop environment in trusty :)
<arges> brainwash: done
<brainwash> arges: thank you :)
<cjwatson> wxl: they're meant to be enabled; if they aren't working, debug why
<cjwatson> wxl: just repeatedly asking about it isn't helpful at this point :)
<wxl> cjwatson: well i'm not sure what i can do to debug further
<cjwatson> look at the build logs
<cjwatson> start from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/, may need to follow links through to livefs build logs
<cjwatson> there's something odd that's been causing some builds to fail with "An identical build of this live filesystem image is already pending"; I haven't yet worked out why
<cjwatson> due to being on vacation
<wxl> yeah that's what i see too
<cjwatson> so I don't know, if nobody else works it out I'll look tomorrow, but I'm not going to look further just now
<ogra_> cjwatson, we seem to have debootstrap issues on armhf ... i wonder if thats somehow related
<cjwatson> ogra_: no
<cjwatson> spectacularly unrelated
<ogra_> (interesting only on the builders ... not reproducable at home)
<wxl> also for debian-installer images
<wxl> File "/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-archive-tools/isotracker.py", line 130, in get_milestone_by_name raise KeyError("Milestone '%s' not found" % milestone)
<cjwatson> wxl: ah well that I can fix in ten seconds, done
<cjwatson> (tweaked ~cdimage/.isotracker.conf, now that iso.qa's been set up
<cjwatson> )
<wxl> beautiful
<wxl> added the builds to the tracker and now we have images
<wxl> of course the desktop images are messed up still, no?
<cjwatson> see above.
<cjwatson> "already pending" etc.
<wxl> yeah well i'm not sure how to interpret that, but i'll take it as a fail ;)
<knome> cjwatson, since your blog doesn't support comments... thank you for everything so far, all the best for the future, and waiting excitedly for your LP contributions (and sorry for interrupting the ontopic channel activity)
<cjwatson> wxl: needs investigation
<cjwatson> knome: thanks, hopefully it'll work out well :)
<knome> yep :)
<wxl> ok i'll let you recover from vacation. thanks cjwatson :)
<cjwatson> wxl: but yes it is apparently a build failure as currently set up
<cjwatson> arguably it should only fail that arch, though maybe it's just as well to force us to sort this out
<cjwatson> arguably it would also be a good idea for somebody who isn't me to figure this out, since youse are going to have to soon enough :)
<wxl> whaaa? ;)
<wxl> you leaving us?
<cjwatson> moving to Launchpad engineering, end of year
<ogra_> hopefully you will not stand in the middle of a crowd of pings in the future if you get online during vacations :)
<cjwatson> will still be around but pretty limited involvement in Ubuntu release work, basically just where it involves fixing Launchapd
<ogra_> (go away and enjoy !!)
<cjwatson> also apparently learning to type Launchpad.
<wxl> wow super cool
<wxl> congrats cjwatson!
<cjwatson> heh, yeah, I was just online impatiently waiting for unrelated personal mail :)
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> but guest arriving soon, so
<wxl> thanks again
<infinity> ogra_: Son of a...
<ogra_> what ?
<infinity> ogra_: Running a fill lp-buildd buildlivefs test locally on armhf still didn't fail.
<infinity> ogra_: So, the issue might have been transient.
<infinity> ogra_: Want to kick off another build attempt and see?
<ogra_> well, it is there since days already
<ogra_> i can, indeed
<infinity> ogra_: Yeah, I know, I saw the history.  And if it's still broken on another try, I'll dig deeper, but reproducing production any closer than what I've already done will be "fun".
<ogra_> infinity, ubuntu-core has it too ... (all armhf/arm64 in fact)
<infinity> ubuntu-core looks "stuck"... The PPC builds haven't happened.  Weird.
<ogra_> fired
<infinity> Might need a poke on nusakan to tell it to give up.
<infinity> But thanks for pointing out core has/had the same bug, that's a much faster reproducer at least.
 * ogra_ twiddles thimbs ... lb_clean ...
<ogra_> *thumbs too
 * infinity goes to find a bit of breakfast.
<ogra_> infinity, failed :(
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/9831
<infinity> ogra_: Waitaminute.  Why are those building on PPA builders?  This might be a hint. :P
<infinity> Would also explain why ppc* were never happening.
<infinity> ogra_: I'll look into this immediately after "breakfast".
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> oh
<infinity> I probably just need one twiddle, actually.
<infinity> ogra_: Try another set?
<ogra_> sure, what should i do ?
<ogra_> just fire off another one ?
<infinity> ogra_: Actually, I'll test with -core.
<ogra_> hmm, i386 seems unhappy as well now though
<ogra_> crap
<infinity> ogra_: For entirely different reasons, though.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> passwd changed
<infinity> ogra_: Hence why I'm testing with core, since it won't have those hooks. :)
<infinity> ogra_: If I can make core happy everywhere, I'll leave flavour issues up to the flavours. :P
<ogra_> that will be awfully hackish to fix on a per distro basis ...
<ogra_> (vivid vs rtm)
<infinity> ogra_: Alright, core was happy everywhere, and I made the same change to touch, the ball's in your court for the passwd fun.
<ogra_> oh my
<ogra_> well, let me do a build to see we get past the issue
<ogra_> i guess the passwd stuff is more for tomorrow morning
<ogra_> building ...
<ogra_> infinity, looks good, both arches got past debootstrap
#ubuntu-release 2014-10-29
<LocutusOfBorg1> hi, can I ask here for a vala-0.26 MIR? it is preventing ibus from being built
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg1, wrong channel I guess, and we probably don't need a MIR, it's just a new version of vala which is already in main
<LocutusOfBorg1> #1386776 :) don't know if I need to do something
<seb128> Laney was looking at transitioning to it I think
<LocutusOfBorg1> seb128, it is in universe 0.26
<seb128> right
<seb128> it doesn't mean it needs paperwork
<seb128> just an archive admin to promote it
<LocutusOfBorg1> ok thanks! I was wondering about something from my side
<LocutusOfBorg1> so waiting :D
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg1, well, we don't want a stack of versions in main, so if we decide to promote 0.26 we should port the other main packages to it
<seb128> or we should make ibus use the current "default" version
<seb128> that being 0.24 or whatever is default atm
<LocutusOfBorg1> seb128, which packages needs porting? I can have a look, debian has already a 0.24-rm transition
<Laney> I think everything just uses valac now
<Laney> only anjuta depends on libvala-XX-dev and that has a version in proposed
<seb128> Laney, so we just need to change the default?
<Laney> already has happened in fact
<Laney> (because vala-0.26 was autosynced)
<Laney> (if you build with universe on)
<LocutusOfBorg1> so just trying to understand, remove 0.24 and promote 0.26 is the solution? (sorry for the dumb question, trying to learn)
<Laney> should be
 * Laney retries anjuta
<arges> cjwatson: infinity : hey guys, i was sru-releasing some trusty packages and I got the following email after the fact: Import problem - Spanish (es) - glib20 in Ubuntu Trusty package "glib2.0" . rmadison shows the correct package version in -updates, but I'm not sure what to do about this error.
<arges> I can pastebin/fwd the full email if that helps
<cjwatson> arges: I'd ignore it - it's not your problem, it's not SRU-fatal, and the uploader should have been told about it too.
<cjwatson> It just indicates that Launchpad was unable to import some translation files.
<arges> cjwatson: ok thanks, just making sure I'm not missing something.
<cjwatson> It doesn't affect the actual package release.
<ogra_> stgraber, hey ... so i tried to improve your password check in livecd-rootfs like that http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/view/head:/live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/99zz-check-uid-gid.chroot ...
<ogra_> stgraber, so i get the complete info i need to update all the files in the next upload  .... but somehow it never gets past line 20 there ...
<ogra_> do you see anything i dont see ?
<ogra_> or infinity ^^
<stgraber> not seeing anything obviously wrong with it... my first guess was a typo in a variable name which would have trigger the set -u but I'm not seeing any
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but the output definitely stops after line 20 .... as if i had kept the original exit 1 ewhere the ERRCNT now is
<ogra_> i wonder if diff somehow doesnt exit 0
<stgraber> yep, that's it
<stgraber> Exit status is 0 if inputs are the same, 1 if different, 2 if trouble.
<stgraber> so the exit calls actually weren't needed until then because of -e :)
<stgraber> so just || true the diff calls and you should be fine
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ slaps forehead 
<ogra_> stgraber, thanks for making me think :)
<stgraber> well, clearly I didn't expect diff to do that either otherwise I wouldn
<stgraber> 't have bothered with the exit 1 in there :)
<ogra_> my brain still floats somewhere over the atlantic
<Laney> Would someone please remove clutter-1.0 from vivid-proposed so I can upload a lower version?
<infinity> Laney: Things depend on it.
<Laney> Versioned?
<infinity> Laney: Yes.
<Laney> Let's see what
<infinity> Possibly just mutter.
<infinity> But why are we trying to roll it back?
<ogra_> because it clutters vivid ?
<ogra_> SCNR
<Laney> Because breaks mutter
<infinity> Laney: So, we should remove both clutter and mutter?
<infinity> Laney: Or is the way forward not, perhaps, forward, with a mutter merge?
<Laney> I would rather not take another transition on, even if it is small
<infinity> Laney: It's the first week of a new series, transitions are pretty much inevitable.
<Laney> Thanks for your feedback.
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~$ reverse-depends -b src:mutter
<infinity> Reverse-Build-Depends
<infinity> =====================
<infinity> * gnome-shell                   (for libmutter-dev)
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~$ reverse-depends -b src:gnome-shell
<infinity> No reverse dependencies found
<infinity> I'd say "small" is an understatement.
<Laney> Do you know if current gnome-shell works with new mutter?
<Laney> And mutter requires a new gsettings-desktop-schemas.
<infinity> New mutter is a new SONAME, so it's at least a rebuild, possibly an API break.
<Laney> I know.
<infinity> Given their tight integration, I'd guess they want to go lock-step.
<infinity> Poke someone UbuntuGNOMEish about doing it and wash your hands of it? :P
<Laney> You see where I'm coming from
<Laney> and new gnome-shell requires new GTK+, so yeah
<infinity> I can remove clutter/mutter from proposed, but I won't blacklist them, so the next clutter upload to sid will get synced again.
<infinity> If that potentially tiny window is enough to get what you wanted done, then cool.
<infinity> Or if you want to introduce an Ubuntu delta in clutter just to block syncs. :P
<Laney> Yeah, I have an ubuntu1 version to port 1.18 to new libinput
<infinity> Laney: Alright.  Removing away.
<Laney> Ta
<Laney> darkxst can unpick this at his leisure
<infinity> Laney: What are our plans for the new GTK+?  I assume we're not going to (unintentionally) hold the UbuntuGNOME guys hostage on progress there?
<Laney> Well, next week after we get gtk3 3.14
<infinity> Oh, good, you answered while I asked. :)
<Laney> It's packaged, just waiting for the mir backend and some testing & the inevitable theme fixes
<Laney> Depending on how bad those are we could do it in-archive, probably
<infinity> Laney: Removals done, pending publication.
<infinity> Laney: Your upload should be allowed now, though.
<Laney> Ore sum
 * xnox must test ubiquity
<xnox> Laney: where is the new gtk?
<Laney> xnox: Umm larsu has a branch, I think lp:~larsu/gtk/gtk-3-14
<xnox> Laney: thanks.
<darkxst> Laney, infinity, mutter and gnome-shell need to be updated in lockstep
<darkxst> and probably require a few other 3.14 bits to land first, gsettings, gtk, the new icon theme maybe gnome-desktop etc
<darkxst> its should be fine to do the clutter transition before that though
<infinity> darkxst: The claim was that clutter broke mutter, which is why we reverted it.
<infinity> darkxst: So, I think it's all going to have to happen together once the new GTK is in.
<darkxst> infinity, but I uploaded a fixed mutter
<darkxst> but that was blocked by zenity for some reason
<infinity> darkxst: Yeah, I reverted both clutter and mutter.  Hopefully we can get this all going again soon.
<infinity> darkxst: PS: yell at Laney, I'm just the messenger. ;)
<darkxst> infinity, yes will do
<darkxst> mutter will probably need upower first as well
<toobaz> Hello, I promise I will not insist (unless I'm told to insist). https://release.debian.org/jessie/freeze_policy.html says "For packages which missed the freeze only for reasons outside of the control of the maintainers, we might be generous". Now my stupidity, leading me to think that freeze rules applied only starting from the freeze day, is _not_ outside my control. But bug #767198 and the upload it is about (and bug #767199 too, but it is less i
<ubot2> bug 761386 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #767198 Unkown exception with broken encoding" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761386
<toobaz> mportant) were done from Bamako, Mali, where I am spending two weeks for some research project, and where my Internet connection, which is inactive several hours a day and very rarely goes faster than 10 kB/s, made pbuilds (necessarily over ssh+screen) very slow and painful (and I don't know of better Internet connections in the city, although there certainly are). That was pretty much outside my control, and I frankly didn't imagine it would be so
<ubot2> bug 764041 in gconf-cleaner (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #767199 gconf-cleaner crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764041
<toobaz> . That's all. Well, no... if I have only a one-time generosity attempt, another package of mine which will be probably sponsored in a matter of hours is even more important.
<infinity> toobaz: This is #ubuntu-release, not #debian-release.
<toobaz> Wow
<toobaz> This was outside my control ;-)
<toobaz> bye
#ubuntu-release 2014-10-30
<wxl> um, anyone looked at the tracker recently?
<wxl> looks like it's a 403
<knome> wxl, pointed that out in #canonical-sysadmin
<knome> if it's not fixed in a day or so, file a RT ticket
<knome> RT ticket filed: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=25685
<knome> (as requested by IS)
<LocutusOfBorg1> Hi, can anybody please retry ibus/1.5.9-1ubuntu1 ?
<LocutusOfBorg1> thanks
<LocutusOfBorg1> should build now that vala-0.26 is on main
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg1: Retried.
<LocutusOfBorg1> thanks infinity
<ogra_> infinity, still awake ?
<infinity> ogra_: No.
<ogra_> cosy sleeps then :)
<ogra_> cjwatson, sorry to disturb your vacation ... is there any way (var or option) to make cdimage ignore the isotracker (machine has issues, returning 403's so we cant build any images)
<ogra_> (sadly it doesnt look like that will be fixed quickly)
<cjwatson> I'm not on vacation
<cjwatson> do you have any concrete information here from IS?
<cjwatson> there wasn't much useful in the ticket
<infinity> cjwatson: See /msg
<cjwatson> ok
 * infinity goes to try to sleep before morning meetings.
<ogra_> cjwatson, yes, and there is an incident report and RT tickets
<ogra_> being discussed in #is
<cjwatson> I'd rather not reconfigure cdimage, but I can arrange for it to proceed despite that particular error
<ogra_> well, it looks to me like it will take a while getting all these machines back
<ogra_> so at least for rtm it would be helpful ... since we're working on milestone preparation
<cjwatson> when I've said I'm going to arrange for it to proceed, there's no need to continue trying to persuade me ...
<ogra_> sorry
<cjwatson> done
<ogra_> thanks, starting an rtm build
<Wellark> can I have the nominations accepted on these bugs please:
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1381041
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1381041 in indicator-network (Ubuntu RTM) "Network indicator is sometimes blank" [Critical,In progress]
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1374419
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1374419 in indicator-network (Ubuntu RTM) "[TOPBLOCKER] Threading issue with the MenuModel Updates" [Critical,In progress]
<cjwatson> Wellark: approved for vivid (kind of unnecessary, you mostly don't need to target to the development series, but done anyway).  for utopic, does this mean you're intending to issue SRUs?
<Wellark> cjwatson: I don't know what the plan is for utopic TBH. but I want to utilize LP to see what has landed and where
<Wellark> I have twenty non critical bugs in line as well, so might be easier if somebody gives me the rights to target my upstream components to ubuntu releases straight :)
<cjwatson> well, approved the nominations for utopic, but this isn't with my ~ubuntu-sru hat on, I haven't thought about whether those would be sensible SRUs
<cjwatson> no point asking me since I can't
<Wellark> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<Wellark> I'm part of bugcontrol
<cjwatson> wait maybe that's only for nominations
<Wellark> yep
<Wellark> anyway. it's enough for now that I get them actually targeted
<Wellark> then when we figure out what to do with SRU's
<Wellark> it's easy to set them as Invalid if we don't do them
<Wellark> I just need _some_ way of tracking what has landed and where
<Wellark> and LP is pretty good tool for that :)
<cjwatson> Wellark: You need to have permission to upload the package directly in order to be able to approve its bug nominations.
<Wellark> cjwatson: right. ok.
<cjwatson> So one of the paths in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers
<Wellark> maybe we should open up the discussion later to actually decouple the two
<cjwatson> I can't say I agree that would be worthwhile, but whatever
<Wellark> as I don't actually _want_ direct upload rights
<Wellark> such things scare me :)
<cjwatson> I want to encourage more people to put the work in to have upload permissions, if they're relevant developers
<cjwatson> I think you should get over that :)
<Wellark> but I would like to be able to manage my bugs
<Wellark> well with great power comes.. and so forth :)
<cjwatson> Developers of packages should be able to demonstrate the ability to upload them safely
<Wellark> I actually like the idea of machines uploading :)
<Wellark> less room for human (my!) error :)
<cjwatson> It's not really desperately relevant who's actually physically doing the upload
<cjwatson> And, BTW, it's a bug that citrain lets you work around lack of upload permissions
<cjwatson> One we want to close
<Wellark> agreed.
<cjwatson> Please get upload permissions for anything you're effectively uploading by way of the citrain robot
<Wellark> will do that. thanks! :)
<cjwatson> Because citrain is really just acting on your behalf in an elaborate way, and we should model that properly
<Wellark> and who knows.. maybe one day citrain becomes selfaware and tries to terminate the human race and we have to revert back to manual uploads. so having the permissions around would not hurt ;)
<bdmurray> slangasek: The SRU for bug 1386241 adds a new binary package cups-filters-ippusbxd but it seems to me nothing will recommend that.
<ubot2> bug 1386241 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu Trusty) "Add the full IPP Everywhere support from Utopic to Trusty" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386241
<bdmurray> slangasek: ah, actually cups depends on it
<infinity> zequence: Sorry about the torrent screwup.  By way of pennance, I'll seed from my machine for a while now that it's fixed. :P
<zequence> infinity: Do you have any statistics on amount of downloads and such?
<zequence> Just came to think of it. I realize we probably don't have as many as many other flavors, due to our niche.
<infinity> zequence: I have no such statistics, no.  Canonical IS may collect them, but I'm not sure.
<zequence> ok, thanks.
<zequence> And, thanks again for correcting the torrent thing. I must admit I don't really know what kind of problem that is.
<infinity> zequence: In the end, it was a goof on our side.  The publishing scripts somehow entirely missed publishing that one ISO to the path that gets mirrored to the torrent tracker.  Still not entirely sure how or why that happened, though I assume it has something to do with us publishing amd64 and i386 separately (due to the hack I had to do to get i386 to work), so that's a hint at where to look, at least.
#ubuntu-release 2014-10-31
<cjwatson> infinity: I think that's a known cdimage bug, indeed; IIRC the publishing code wipes out all the previous torrent copies in each pass for a given flavour/image-type/series in order to get rid of any previous milestones, but it doesn't work correctly in the event that we need to do more than one pass due to different build numbers on different architectures.  Would be a good thing for somebody to come up with a test case for and try ...
<cjwatson> ... to fix, in order to learn that code better.
<infinity> cjwatson: Was that a hint? :P
<cjwatson> It sure was
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> cjwatson: I had a look and sorted out more or less where it's happening, having a think about how to preserve the previous desired behaviour (wiping out milestones) while also doing the right thing for multiple passes will happen when I'm more awake.
<infinity> cjwatson: I assume the FS layout makes exactly zero difference on the torrent tracker?
<infinity> cjwatson: Cause the simplest solution is probably just to mirror the regular simple/full publishing code, where it's keyed on target directory.
<cjwatson> Yeah, it shouldn't care about the exact layout, just make sure it all ends up consistent
<psivaa_> cjwatson: infinity: (not hugely urgent but) systemd version in the vivid d-i iso's appear to be different from that in the archive (208-8ubuntu8 vs 215-5ubuntu1).  making the vivid d-i iso installs fail.
<cjwatson> In general there should be nothing hugely wrong with version mismatches
<cjwatson> I don't think that's quite the issue
<cjwatson> Oct 31 06:59:07 in-target: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cjwatson> Oct 31 06:59:07 in-target:  systemd : Depends: libsystemd-journal0 (= 208-8ubuntu8) but 215-5ubuntu1 is to be installed
<cjwatson> Oct 31 06:59:07 in-target:  udev : Breaks: systemd (< 215-1) but 208-8ubuntu8 is to be installed
<cjwatson> That's not so much complaining about image vs. archive being different, as that something is internally inconsistent
<cjwatson> Though of course it may be that a refresh makes it all go away
 * cjwatson grabs the image to check; wait a few minutes
<psivaa_> cjwatson: ack, yes, my bad interpretation of the failure.
<cjwatson> psivaa_: Right, it's not inconsistency between the image and the archive, it's inconsistency between the pool of .debs on the image and the live filesystem on the image that contains the base system
<cjwatson> Which implies that perhaps the mirror sync job on nusakan is stuck again
<cjwatson> I'll go get a belated breakfast and then poke at that
<psivaa_> cjwatson: ack, thank you
<cjwatson> psivaa_: There's another build running at the moment, but I've poked the semaphore state so that it should clear itself out after that finishes.
<psivaa_> cjwatson: great. thanks for the help
#ubuntu-release 2015-10-26
<ara> willcooke, hey! do you know when we are going to have Xenial dailies?
<willcooke> ara, sorry, not sure.  seb128 any ideas?
<seb128> willcooke, ara, dunno, up to the release team but I think infinity and Laney are off this week
<seb128> unsure who is going to handle those things meanwhile
<willcooke> thanks seb128.  ara I'll speak to Laney when he's back next week
<ara> willcooke, thanks
<cjwatson> ara_,willcooke,seb128: They should be set up now, running from cron on the usual schedule
<willcooke> thanks cjwatson
<apw> cjwatson, is that the dailies, if so, have they run once yet, as eveyrthing is still called wily to my eye
<ara_> cjwatson, thanks!
<cjwatson> apw: I doubt they'll have run yet
<cjwatson> I didn't touch anything manually, just updated crontab
<apw> cjwatson, ack thanks
<cjwatson> and yes, the dailies
<teward> are the archives open for uploads?
<teward> (for Xenial)
<cjwatson> yes
<teward> cool, thanks.
<cyphermox> ah, crap
<cyphermox> slangasek: can you reject fwupdate?
<slangasek> cyphermox: done
<cyphermox> thanks.
<robru> Can somebody take a look at qtmir-gles? Excuses page says i386 regression  but if you click through there are passes that are more recent but seemingly ignored
<robru> In xenial-proposed i mean
<cyphermox> robru: looking
<robru> cyphermox: thanks
<cyphermox> robru: I'm not sure. I would have expected britney to notice the results by now, I guess
<cyphermox> oh wait
<cyphermox> perhaps we're waiting for test results to finish
<robru> cyphermox: did I misread the timestamps? seemed to me like it'd be done for hours already (but I am timezonally challenged)
<cyphermox> robru: it was run once for qtmir-gles, yes, but it's now running for ust too, so there will be new results
<wxl> excuse me for not keeping track of this, but when do we usually turn dailies on after a release?
<tsimonq2> +1
<cyphermox> wxl: it could have just been an oversight, but I think we're not done will all the steps for new release yet, from a quick look at documentation I've never looked at before ;)
<cyphermox> wxl: I'll start going through stuff that I can take care of
<wxl> cyphermox: man, it would be rad to have a wiki page with a list of general timelines.  i know the whole release process is kind of manual, so it might help the community back the release team up without harassing :)
<cyphermox> wxl: some of it is documented here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewReleaseCycleProcess
<cyphermox> that's the todo basically, I can pick some of the things there that I can deal with now
<wxl> "first weeks" sounds about right XD
<cyphermox> yep
<wxl> although it contradicts with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MilestoneProcess cyphermox
<wxl> it says release
<cyphermox> that's different, no?
<cyphermox> I'm looking at just the "first weeks" thing post-release; I only glanced at it quickly
<wxl> should i take milestone to refer to non-release images?
<cyphermox> devscripts is something that definitely should be done
<wxl> yes that's what it is
<wxl> ok makes sense now
<wxl> so immediate flipping of dailies with milestones, but when we have a release, it takes several weeks to get dailies back
<cyphermox> I don't remember it taking very long last time
<wxl> yeah me either
<wxl> the addendum here might be the take home message "after toolchain complete"
<cyphermox> wxl: still could use a little updating
#ubuntu-release 2015-10-27
<micahg> is there a way to override specific binaries in the queue or do I have to accept all the binaries and then override specific ones?
<cjwatson> wxl: I turned dailies on earlier today, so it'll just be waiting for cron to roll round.
<cjwatson> (And I mentioned doing so here)
<wxl> okie dokie, cjwatson. thanks. didn't notice. hey, what are you doing on the release team anyways? :)
<cjwatson> I'm not, but it was easy for me to do this bit when somebody asked
 * wxl nods
<wxl> well good to see you, anyways. thanks for all the lp improvements XD
<cjwatson> stgraber: Would you mind setting up xenial targets on iso.qa?
<cjwatson> np, it's fun
<cjwatson> And it hasn't taken several weeks to get dailies back after release for ages.
<wxl> cjwatson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewReleaseCycleProcess seems to suggest there may be some reason to wait before the dailies can be turned on. are there any blockers (except for time, energy, etc) to turning them back on right after release?
<cjwatson> wxl: Turning them on is less urgent than doing all the other things before that that blocks more developers
<cjwatson> wxl: And seriously dude, we turned them on less than two working days after release
<wxl> cjwatson: right, so it's a question of time/manpower to get more urgent items done. sounds good :)
<cjwatson> What do you want, blood?
<wxl> cjwatson: i honestly don't care, but just want to establish realistic expectations amongst the testers and such that are constantly mewling at me when their dailies aren't available XD
<cjwatson> That also usually includes various release team folks flying places, etc.
<cjwatson> Just ignore that sort of thing when it's only a couple of working days after the last release, please
<cjwatson> Don't pass it on
<cjwatson> Sure, some people no doubt have wildly unrealistic expectations of human abilities, but I don't think it's necessary to pander to them
<wxl> well i think pointing at the "couple weeks" thing will get them to shoosh it and release team can pleasantly surprise them when it's in a couple days XD
<wxl> well time to go home. thanks again
<stgraber> cjwatson: looks like somebody (you?) did most of the work already. Only thing that seems to be missing is the manifest which I usually copy through the DB interface on limequat. Doing that now.
<stgraber> done
<cjwatson> stgraber: I didn't touch iso.qa.  Cool, thanks.
<cjwatson> Fixed up .isotracker.conf on cdimage
<rtg> when will xenial show up in http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
<ogra_> do we even maintain packages.u.c ?
 * ogra_ always thought thats an external thing
<rtg> dunno, but I sure find it handy
<ogra_> i know it was handled/maintained  by a debian guy in the past (might be that IS took it over and i'm not up to date though)
<ogra_> i.e. in the past the answer to your question was "contact the maintainer" :)
<rtg> I find it to be a real handy way of mapping binary packages back to their source package. I imagine there are other ways to do that.
<mdeslaur> rtg: I asked Rhonda in #ubuntu-motu
<rtg> mdeslaur, thanks
<cyphermox> rtg: apt-cache show $binary | grep Source
<apw> (nd if that is empty the source package is the same as the binary)
<rtg> once the source package is known, is there a way to teach pull-lp-source to get something from universe/multiverse ? For example, zfs-dkms. I can find it by rooting around in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/z/zfs-linux/, but that isn't too handy.
<apw> rtg, works for me .... (pull-lp-source zfs-linux)
<rtg> hmm, I wonder why I'm special
<cyphermox> do you have universe in your sources.list? in case that matters at all
<cjwatson> pull-lp-source doesn't care about the component
<cjwatson> (well, not very much.  it cares about it for the actual download, but if at all possible it finds out the component by asking LP)
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> well, sounds like rtg is the only one with issues getting packages from universe? ;)
<cjwatson> cyphermox: cdrom-detect merge to wily, really?
<cyphermox> argh, did I screw this up again?
<cyphermox> it's a mistake, should have been xenial, of course :)
<cjwatson> cyphermox: ok, rejected
<cyphermox> thanks.
<doko> does somebody want to comment on the "open xenial" announcement? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12980220/
<doko> Laney, slangasek, infinity: ^^^
<jdstrand> doko: fyi, I did a no-code-change upload of ubuntu-core-launcher to xenial, and ppc64el ftbfs, but there is no build log
<doko> jdstrand, given back.
<jdstrand> doko: ok, but I already tried the rebuild once, it had the same result
<jdstrand> ftbfs, no log
<doko> cjwatson, ^^^ this one seems to persist
<cjwatson> doko: right, that's being investigated at the moment
<cjwatson> there's a problem with resolving ntp.buildd in the bos01 region
<tumbleweed> hrm, any idea why this autohint is failing?
<tumbleweed> Trying easy from autohinter: python-cffi/1.3.0-3ubuntu1 python-cryptography/1.0.2-1 python-netlib/0.12.1-1 python-pygit2/0.23.0-1 snimpy/0.8.6-2 tahoe-lafs/1.10.2-2 xcffib/0.3.6-1
<tumbleweed> it says:
<tumbleweed>     * amd64: python-pygit2, python3-pygit2
<tumbleweed> etc
<tumbleweed> but they're installable
<tumbleweed> ah, snimpy isn't
<tumbleweed> britney lies :P
<tumbleweed> no, the new one is
<tumbleweed> I'm still confused :(
<wxl> can anyone help me with our failed i386 daily? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/223219521/buildlog_ubuntu_xenial_i386_lubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wxl> seems the error exists in accessing /run/uuidd?
<cjwatson> no, the error that causes the failure is   W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<cjwatson> which is transient, should go away next build
<wxl> okie dokie. thanks as always cjwatson
<wxl> would it be worthwhile then to just do a rebuild?
<cjwatson> yeah, will do
<wxl> i can
<cjwatson> ok
<wxl> you've got better things to do :)
<cjwatson> heh, either way
<cjwatson> let me just double-check that the hashes are fine on the master
<cjwatson> cjwatson@pepo:~/ubuntu/dists/xenial$ grep 'main/i18n/Translation-en$' InRelease
<cjwatson>  5a36a0899f665b142868ed0944440a56          4441015 main/i18n/Translation-en
<cjwatson>  dfa293adcfd3a08334b9ec517f3931d28c840eab          4441015 main/i18n/Translation-en
<cjwatson>  556a2743e0a3028cf683894bd6030987eef7a8d2d3f47f14eab197ded5dd1b2f          4441015 main/i18n/Translation-en
<cjwatson> cjwatson@pepo:~/ubuntu/dists/xenial$ echo '556a2743e0a3028cf683894bd6030987eef7a8d2d3f47f14eab197ded5dd1b2f  main/i18n/Translation-en' | sha256sum -c
<cjwatson> main/i18n/Translation-en: OK
<cjwatson> should be fine
<cjwatson> I might see whether there's some problem with the mirroring, but that might just be a currently-unavoidable race
<wxl> well meanwhile i'm waiting on the sso to wake up from its untimely slumber, so…
<wxl> oh derp i guess if there's no initial version it's hard for me to schedule a rebuild
<cjwatson> ah, that's an interesting quirk
<cjwatson> I'll just do it for you from a shell
<cjwatson> (running)
<bdmurray> Any SRU team people about to look at my uploads?
<RAOF> bdmurray: Sure! What in particular would you like processed?
<bdmurray> RAOF: software-properties and u-r-u for wily
<tumbleweed> on that topic, I have a pile of distro-info-data uploads from before release, that nobody has processed yet
#ubuntu-release 2015-10-28
<RAOF> tumbleweed: Enjoy your distro-info-data.
<tumbleweed> RAOF: thanks :)
<yofel> would someone be so kind to review the plasma-nm upload in wily-proposed? It's a patch applied on upstream request.
<bdmurray> arges: I'd like to see the fix for bug 1509305 released early, could you give that SRU a second look?
<ubot2> bug 1509305 in ubuntu-release-upgrader "new kernel removed after upgrade if linux meta package not installed" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509305
<arges> bdmurray: sure
<arges> bdmurray: just for vivid?
<arges> oh that's for wily
<bdmurray> well, the release upgrader tarball is downloaded from the wily archive when upgrading from vivid.
<arges> yikes thats nasty, yea reviewing now
<bdmurray> I think it'll need fixing in Vivid for trusty upgrades, but haven't gotten there yet.
<arges> bdmurray: ok
#ubuntu-release 2015-10-29
<Logan> queuebot appears to be sleeping
<rbasak> bdmurray: please could you accept juju-core 1.22.8-0ubuntu1~14.04.1 into trusty-updates? I have another upload pending but this one is clear so no reason to hold it up for the second SRU I think.
<rbasak> bdmurray: the two bugs referred to in the report that aren't green don't actually have bug tasks against Ubuntu so I think they can be ignored.
<rbasak> (they don't need bug tasks against Ubuntu and doesn't explicitly need SRU verification because of the MRE)
<rbasak> bdmurray: please could you accept juju-core 1.22.8-0ubuntu1~14.04.1 into trusty-updates? I have another upload pending but this one is clear so no reason to hold it up for the second SRU I think.
<rbasak> bdmurray: the two bugs referred to in the report that aren't green don't actually have bug tasks against Ubuntu so I think they can be ignored.
<rbasak> (they don't need bug tasks against Ubuntu and doesn't explicitly need SRU verification because of the MRE)
<bdmurray> rbasak: sorry, I saw your ping earlier and I'll get to it shortly
<teward> there's no upgrade path for LTS 14.04 -> 15.04 directly is there for those releases?
<bdmurray> teward: there is an upgrade path
<teward> bdmurray: 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04, or is there a direct upgrade path skipping over the EOL 14.10?
<bdmurray> teward: it skips over 14.10
<teward> bdmurray: so 14.04 -> 15.04 directly then?
<bdmurray> teward: yes, but I think its broken right now - bug 1497688
<ubot2> bug 1497688 in lvm2 "dmsetup and libdevmapper1.02.1 fail to install, depend on each other" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1497688
<teward> bdmurray: thanks
<bdmurray> teward: the skiping is documented in bug 1497024
<ubot2> bug 1497024 in update-manager "release upgrades should jump over unsupported releases" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1497024
<bdmurray> teward: and it only happen if "Prompt=normal" in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<rbasak> bdmurray: no problem, thanks.
<teward> bdmurray: ack, thanks for the information.  Was trying to confirm that this all was the case :)
<teward> bdmurray: is this going to be a consistent thing going forward for all releases which EOL, such that the upgrade paths will 'skip over' EOL releases?
<teward> or is this something just for this cycle
<teward> this previous cycle and 14.04  *
<bdmurray> I think its something we did for Raring or Saucy and something we'll do going forward because it'll help ensure that the LTS to LTS upgrade will work.
<wxl> hey folks can anyone tell me what's wrong with our alternate builds? looks to me like the whole thing is riddled with errors http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/xenial/daily-20151029.log
<wxl> GPG error?
<wxl> maybe /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/lubuntu/xenial/daily/apt/xenial-amd64/apt/ doesn't exist?
<wxl> no testcases for xenial for anyone either http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds
<cjwatson> wxl: the problem is in fact the unprocessed python3.[45]-related entries on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/priority-mismatches.html
<cjwatson> (the log is copious, but searching for "error while building official images" can help)
<cjwatson> wxl: processing now
<wxl> cjwatson: yeah i guess it makes sense that the error message would come right after the error. and now that i see the error, i can see that the problem is that the image was missing those packages. but the jump to the fact that it's unprocessed entries is not clear. that being said, i'm glad you're here :)
<cjwatson> it's not a clear failure mode at all.  debootstrap gets sad when the archive overrides say that stuff is in the base system when they're not available (in context, not available due to not being in the relevant seed output)
<cjwatson> anyway reporting it here is the right thing to do.  should be fixed after an archive cycle or two
<wxl> k great
<wxl> any clues on the lacking testcases then?
<cjwatson> no, sorry
<wxl> qa is responsible for the repo. maybe they've done messed it up :)
<wxl> i'll check with them
<wxl> thanks!
<cyphermox> wxl: which missing test cases?
<wxl> cyphermox: none anymore. qa fixed it.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I still want to do some breaking of the daily builds with new installer shiny (and fix it immediately), if I can get back to this
<Logan> stgraber: know why queuebot is missing?
<stgraber> not sure, it thinks it's running :)
<stgraber> anyway, just kicked it
<Ukikie> Logan: You killed Timmy (queuebot) again!
#ubuntu-release 2015-10-30
<tsimonq2> What is the current state of Xenial? Open for development? What?
<tumbleweed>  /topic says its open
<tumbleweed> also, these things are announced on the ubuntu-devel-announce list
<tsimonq2> hmm
 * tsimonq2 chaecks the archives
<tsimonq2> *checks
<tsimonq2> tumbleweed: thank you
<tumbleweed> np
<tumbleweed> Riddell: I accidentally found myself sheperding a libgit2 transition. Is ktexteditor known to have flaky autopkgtests? I see you've often force-badtested it
<Riddell> tumbleweed: yes feel free to force those through
<mvo> meh, could someone please reject my golang-go-flags upload? wrong distribution :/
<arges> mvo: rejected
<mvo> thanks arges
<tsimonq2> what is the current status of xenial? I know I keep asking this but there is no clear place to see this except the topic. And all that says is open. I am assuming it is open for developemnt, but is it open for testing?
<tsimonq2> or is there something I need to Google to find this out?
<apw> tsimonq2, what does "open for testing" mean to you ?
<arges> i'm running xenial right now : )
<apw> same here
<tsimonq2> apw: so ok, just wondering, sorry, do you have problems with git? I cannot seem to install it? (or should I ask over in +1?)
<apw> tsimonq2, git as in the vcs?  that is installed on my box ok, i use it a lot
<tsimonq2> yes, let me pastebinit what I get as an output
<tsimonq2> apw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13010000/
<tsimonq2> apw: and when I try to install git-svn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13010007/
<apw> tsimonq2, well with apt up to date, it installs ok for me on xenail ?
<tsimonq2> apw: you think I might need to reinstall?
<apw> tsimonq2, no, unlikely, i'd say just make sure you've apt-get update and then try again
<apw> ^^ this appears to be a lack of -release pocket in apt sources ...
<robru> hey can somebody take a look at qtorganizer5-eds? it's stuck in proposed for ~6 hours, excuses page says valid candidate, I see it listed in update_output.txt but forget what that means
<infinity> robru:
<infinity> trying: qtorganizer5-eds
<infinity> skipped: qtorganizer5-eds (120 <- 17)
<infinity>     got: 256+0: a-67:a-50:a-38:i-41:p-35:p-25
<infinity>     * amd64: qtorganizer5-eds, sync-monitor, sync-monitor-uoa, ubuntu-pocket-desktop, ubuntu-touch
<infinity> robru: That means that updating qtorganizer5-eds makes those packages uninstallable.
<robru> infinity: so it's definitely a packaging bug that needs manual fixing?
<infinity> Perhaps because it's cause up in the larger EDS transition.
<infinity> s/cause/caught/
<infinity> robru: Nothing definite about it.  Further investigation trying to install all of them at once would give you a clearer answer.
<robru> hmm
<bdmurray> infinity: Could you fully phase nautilus for Trusty?
<infinity> bdmurray: Sure.
<infinity> bdmurray: Done.
<bdmurray> thanks
<robru> infinity: I'm not sure what's going on, I just tried installing qtorganizer5-eds in a fresh xenial schroot with -proposed, and also those other packages listed in update_output.txt, all worked fine.
<infinity> robru: I suspect you'll find it doesn't work if you install those other packages from the release pocket only.
<infinity> robru: And if you install them from proposed, it's tied up in the EDS transition.
<robru> infinity: what's the story with the eds transition? Somebody working on that?
<infinity> robru: No idea, I'm on vacation.
<robru> Ooh right
<robru> OK thanks
#ubuntu-release 2016-10-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: supertux (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1 => 0.4.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu11.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (yakkety-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu11.1]
<Laney> if anyone is good at alignment issues
<Laney> pdl/armhf...
<Laney> xnox: could you look at libterm-readline-gnu-perl and libtext-bibtex-perl which both fail on s390x please?
<Laney> even if to decide if they should be removed
<cjwatson> robru,oSoMoN: you don't need to ask me whether it's in production yet, just watch the status of the Launchpad task on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1633608 (though I don't recall whether this will apply to copies)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1633608 in Launchpad itself "Bileto PPA upload rejections are lost to the ether" [High,In progress]
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, thanks, I subscribed to the bug
 * cjwatson blacklists the GHC 8 transition for now
<cjwatson> (this time in a less hacky way)
<xnox> Laney, i want to say that those failures are normal, because terminals are weird on s390x. Let try building it on a possibly slightly more conventional installation, to see if e.g. the launchpad builder's configuration can be tweaked.
<xnox> however these things did build before. somehow.
<apw> cjwatson, is there any way we could get the rejection messages to queuebot ?
<apw> cjwatson, or perhaps cc: the emails to -changes or something
<cjwatson> a few years ago there was a bunch of work to store them for later auditing
<cjwatson> but it was never quite completed
<cjwatson> probably better to finish that than to add hacks
<xnox> Laney, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtext-bibtex-perl/0.76-1ubuntu1
<xnox> and https://rt.cpan.org/Public/Bug/Display.html?id=96593
<Laney> xnox: nice, that's a handy find
 * Laney might have a patch for pdl
 * Laney is new to this alignment shizzle though
 * Laney test builds
<xnox> Laney, somehow readline state ends up as NONE(0) instead of INITIALIZED(2), there is INITIALIZING(1) in between as well.
<xnox> enoclue at the moment why =)
<xnox> found it, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=840689 will get a better fix for it, but first coffee.
<ubot5`> Debian bug 840689 in libterm-readline-gnu-perl "libterm-readline-gnu-perl: FTBFS on 64-bit big endian architectures" [Serious,Open]
<Laney> xnox: yeah, saw that - the upstream dude says he will do a proper fix, whatever that means :-)
<xnox> it means use unsigned, when unsigned is due
<apw> xnox, hopefully it means use long when long is due
<Laney> always long your longs
<xnox> yeah.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: webbrowser-app (xenial-proposed/main) [0.23+16.04.20160413-0ubuntu1 => 0.23+16.04.20161028-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-qt-packages) (sync)
<xnox> Gnu.xs:539:5: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type [-Wincompatible-pointer-types] horum. I fail this morning
<apw> it was broken then moment they had a cast in there to anything other than void*
<xnox> needs patching perl code as well. and magic bridge functions to/from C
<xnox> argh
<apw> xnox, if there is a proper upstream fix coming ... could we not use the dirty hack until it comes ?
<xnox> apw, well dirty hack is scary to me =) if 64 bit, and if big endian, point randomly to the next memory address, as that will be the "right" half of long.
<xnox> I think i have it properly in a second. And if not, will upload dirty hack.
<apw> xnox, the layout of a long in BE is pretty well defined
<xnox> true
<apw> what they are doing makes me physically sick, but it likely is "safe"
<xnox> there is handing for charp vs pint, adding pulong there.
<xnox> to keep up with their sickness
<xnox> Laney, apw - https://rt.cpan.org/Public/Bug/Display.html?id=118371#txn-1679838
<xnox> uploaded
<xnox> all is good https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libterm-readline-gnu-perl/1.34-1ubuntu1
<Laney> xnox: Ta
<Laney> and my pdl seems to build so I'll copy that
<xnox> apw, wanna shed some light into bus errors that started to appear on armhf in the galera-3 icinga2 and percona-galera-3 packages? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/boost1.61.html
<xnox> i have a theory that the new arm64 builders are better at emitting bus errors, and they simply were there the whole time.
<xnox> i.e. unaligned access or some such.
<Laney> unaligned access indeed
<xnox> also have you ever seen this before: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/291194249/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-s390x.libbitcoin_2.11.0-1ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<xnox> devlibs error: There is no package matching [ld64-1-dev] and noone provides it, please report bug to d-shlibs maintainer
<xnox> ah https://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/2016/06/msg00648.html
<doko> xnox: the change to 64bit kernels triggered a few unaligned accesses for armhf, but I'm not aware of any triggered on arm64
<xnox> doko, right, i see three new failures / unagligned accesses triggered on armhf.
<xnox> =(
 * xnox is reading https://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/2016/06/msg00652.html and does not understand
<cjwatson> We're intentionally not putting any effort into that because it brings us closer to where we wanted to be anyway for phones
<cjwatson> (Because the Android kernel does much the same thing; there was previously a problem whereby stuff would succeed on builders and then fail on devices)
<cjwatson> So the unaligned accesses should be fixed in packages
<xnox> yeah, i understand that the right thing to do is to fix the packages.
<Laney> slangasek: I don't understand https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu/revision/2074 - doesn't look like they were gone from proposed to me?
<Laney> and they've moved back to release now
<xnox> Laney, slangasek - i wonder if we can remove remaining broken / untransitioned binaries for perl to get it migrate. =) or are they non-leaf packages?
<xnox> as in is all of uwsgi, or just the perl uwsgi?
<Laney> xnox: They were demoted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: metacity (xenial-proposed/main) [1:3.18.7-0ubuntu0.1 => 1:3.18.7-0ubuntu0.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> I guess we'll see what britney has to say about it (if it's only these packages or if there are other problems too)
<xnox> Laney, but you should remove binaries & demote src to -proposed. That way it will be stuck with failure to build and will not migrate by virtue of miracles.
<xnox> or keep a block-proposed bug against them.
<Laney> They were blocked
<xnox> ok. /me goes back to finishing boost1.61 transition laggers =)
<Laney> there's a few random failures @ proposed-migration
<apw> Laney, there appear to be a coulple of cases where the armhf builds are missing too
<apw> Laney, and indeed similarly for s390x, which is oddness
<Laney> apw: I think those are ones that just got uploaded
<apw> Laney, ahh ok, then i'll wait a bit ... before listing them
<Laney> pdl, some readline thing
<Laney> and something else
<apw> pdl yay
<xnox> slangasek, powerpc dropped as release arch in debian
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ido (xenial-proposed/main) [13.10.0+15.10.20151002-0ubuntu1 => 13.10.0+16.04.20161028-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<Laney> Just those few (re)removals and autopkgtest failures then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.14 => 1.2.15] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova-lxd (xenial-proposed/main) [13.0.0-0ubuntu3 => 13.0.0-0ubuntu3.1] (ubuntu-server)
<slangasek> Laney: I did remove those packages from zesty-proposed; which ones do you see still there, at the perl 5.22 versions?
<slangasek> Laney: regardless, demoting them to -proposed was the wrong thing in the first place
<slangasek> Laney: it's possible there was a race between my removal being processed, and p-m re-copying them from -proposed after I dropped the hints but before the publisher had finished making them disappear from -proposed; this was all done during the window when publishing was really slow
<slangasek> Laney: (re-removed now from zesty)
<Laney> slangasek: Riiiight - so what's your rule of thumb for demotion vs removal then?
<slangasek> Laney: the only time we ought to demote a package is if it depends on something else that's being removed, but itself is not buggy and requires no changes to become installable
<Laney> slangasek: If you remove them, they won't come back via autosync, right?
<slangasek> Laney: they absolutely will
<Laney> I thought it checked for an explicit removal
<slangasek> which is what we want to happen, if the package has gotten an upload in Debian that (hopefully) fixes the RC bug that got it removed from testing
<slangasek> if it does, that's news to me and behavior that I think should be corrected
<slangasek> it won't try to re-autosync at the same /version/
<Laney> I certainly see entries that look like that in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/auto-sync/current.log
<cjwatson> Uh
<Laney> salmon, sga
<cjwatson> slangasek: Checking for removals was absolutely deliberate and not something I think should be corrected
<Laney> (So that's why I was asking for demotion rather than removal)
<slangasek> cjwatson: really?  I thought we had the sync-blacklist for things we were removing and didn't want back
<cjwatson> slangasek: That was a nightmare
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> well, I didn't get the memo that this behavior had ever changed ;)
<cjwatson> slangasek: It was around the time auto-sync moved to client side, and I banged on about it for a while :)
<slangasek> and, as I commented on ubuntu-release, leaving stuff in -proposed is also a bit of a nightmare
<cjwatson> IMO and IME auto-syncing stuff that's been removed is just too error-prone
<slangasek> I'd much rather require AAs to maintain the sync-blacklist (which I still was!) than to bump stuff in -proposed and make update_excuses unusable
<slangasek> :/
<cjwatson> The auto-sync log shows what hasn't been synced due to a previous removal
<cjwatson> I think it's sufficient to just take a brief glance through that from time to time
<slangasek> ok
<cjwatson> (I used to do that)
<slangasek> but if my first inclination, when glancing at what's not been synced for this reason, is to sync them all and see what sticks? :)
<slangasek> anyway
<slangasek> gotta go chase dinner on the streets of Bucharest now
<cjwatson> slangasek: the auto-sync log tries to give you an indication of why things were removed
<cjwatson> IME it's a mix of short-term and long-term reasons
<cjwatson> I don't at all object to things being added to the sync-blacklist when the decision is that they should never be shipped in Ubuntu
<Laney> apw: Could you take care of my 4 new requests on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvirc/+bug/1636804 please?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1636804 in nama (Ubuntu) "perl 5.24 demotions" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> But quite often the next Debian upload after a removal doesn't in fact address the reason it was removed in Ubuntu, e.g. due to stricter build requirements; or the last version in Ubuntu had a delta that should be reapplied if the package is reintroduced
<Laney> I don't know if this conversation establishes a new rule about whether you should remove or demote, sorry :(
<cjwatson> And there was an antipattern I observed where people added stuff to the sync-blacklist that wasn't actually for a long-term reason
<cjwatson> For instance, people were blacklisting things that were removed because they currently failed to build
<cjwatson> That was really undiscoverable and so a bunch of packages were inadvertently not shipped when they could have been
<cjwatson> So I tried to push for blacklisting only for long-term reasons
<Laney> I like(d) using demotion of in-sync things to mean "this will probably be fixed by the next autosync"
<Laney> I grant that it does cause excuses to become cluttered if that takes a while
<cjwatson> I think it would be good to surface auto-sync's log output in a less plaintexty way
<xnox> slangasek, imho removing binaries + demote src to -proposed is fine. and let those things stuck failing to build.
<xnox> and auto-sync back in, if and when debian fixes things.
<xnox> we need to mimic "removed from testing, broken in sid" somehow on our side.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgicc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.16-0.1~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgicc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.16-0.1~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgicc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.16-0.1~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgicc [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.16-0.1~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgicc [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.16-0.1~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgicc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.16-0.1~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgicc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.16-0.1~build1] (no packageset)
<wxl> so ppc has been dropped as a release architecture from debian. does that mean we're going to be canning the support in ubuntu? (note this does NOT apply to ppc64el) https://lists.debian.org/debian-powerpc/2016/10/msg00125.html
<mdeslaur> wxl: infinity's main workstation is a powerpc ;)
<wxl> mdeslaur: so i guess i shouldn't expect a response from him any time soon XD
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwupd [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.4-2]
<balloons> cyphermox, slangasek, I have confirmed $DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_ARCH is blank during initial installation. This causes the debconf message about invalid arch to appear on valid architecture systems. How would you like to fix the logic?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: isc-dhcp (precise-proposed/main) [4.1.ESV-R4-0ubuntu5.11 => 4.1.ESV-R4-0ubuntu5.12] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: isc-dhcp (trusty-proposed/main) [4.2.4-7ubuntu12.7 => 4.2.4-7ubuntu12.8] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: isc-dhcp (xenial-proposed/main) [4.3.3-5ubuntu12.3 => 4.3.3-5ubuntu12.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: isc-dhcp (yakkety-proposed/main) [4.3.3-5ubuntu15 => 4.3.3-5ubuntu15.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (xenial-proposed/main) [2:13.1.1-0ubuntu1.1 => 2:13.1.2-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nova [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:13.1.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openstack-trove (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:5.1.1-0ubuntu1 => 1:5.1.1-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<cyphermox> balloons: I think we want not DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_ARCH in the .config file; I shipped an attempt at fixing this in my PPA friday, I will look in a few seconds
<cyphermox> can someone please reject shim-signed in yakkety queue?
<balloons> cyphermox, ack. I switched it out to replace the arch by using deb_host_arch in rules, and writing out the config.in file
<balloons> what do you think of that approach?
<cyphermox> yuck
<cyphermox> but hey, if it works...
<cyphermox> I'd need to see the diff
<balloons> cyphermox, heh. Well I can say just pushing back the dpkg --print-architecture version does work
<balloons> would you prefer that?
<cyphermox> yea, I would
<cyphermox> want to get me a debdiff against the juju currently in proposed, I could sponsor that now? :)
<balloons> sure thing. I have one for yak/zest too
<cyphermox> what for? that one wouldn't prompt
<cyphermox> but we also need the xenial
<balloons> cyphermox, ohh, for the missing dh_install and missing dependency in the first upload
<cyphermox> oh, right
<cyphermox> jderose: hey
<jderose> cyphermox: hey back :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:13.1.2-0ubuntu2]
<balloons> cyphermox, xenial: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23408418/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova-lxd [source] (xenial-proposed) [13.0.0-0ubuntu3.1]
<balloons> cyphermox, I hope this works for yakkety/zesty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23408442/
<cyphermox> can we close a bug that describes the regression on yakkety/zesty please?
<cyphermox> and is there one for the prompting on xenial?
<balloons> cyphermox, ohh, new bugs? This is follow-up imho on the current SRU bugs
<balloons> I need to put verification failed in there, or however you wish
<cyphermox> I think we might want to track them separately on account of having to upload on top of something already in proposed
<cyphermox> or maybe re-close, yeah,
<balloons> I would typically see it as verification failed, new upload, re-verify
<cyphermox> wfm
<balloons> I guess we should re-mention the specific bugs?
<cyphermox> yes
<balloons> cyphermox, bug 1631038 for sysctl. We don't technically have a bug for the arch issues in the conf script. I guess I would use bug 1617440
<ubot5`> bug 1631038 in juju-release-tools "Need /etc/sysctl.d/10-juju.conf" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1631038
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.21.3 => 1.21.4] (core)
<ubot5`> bug 1617440 in juju-core (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[SRU] Juju 2 GA" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617440
<cyphermox> isn't there something for the no-longer-supports-32bit?
<slangasek> cjwatson: +1 for only blacklisting due to long-term issues; -1 for pushing to -proposed, which leaves the bottom of update_excuses full of things that are not actionable :)
<balloons> cyphermox, bug 1614969
<ubot5`> bug 1614969 in juju-core-1 (Ubuntu) "Juju packaging allows builds for unsupported architectures" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614969
<slangasek> balloons: "blank during initial installation" - er it should always be set, whether initial install or upgrade.... oh, are you checking this variable from the .config script?
<slangasek> right, cyphermox responded. ok
<balloons> slangasek, yep. Absolutely confirmed nothing is set when run during install
<slangasek> balloons: it's not 'during install', it's "when used from the .config script"
<slangasek> because the .config script is called from apt initially, /not/ via dpkg
<balloons> slangasek, it IS set if I run a dpkg-reconfigure. sure ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim-signed [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.21.4]
<balloons> slangasek, are you comfortable then just using dpkg --print-architecture for the config?
<balloons> I converted the config file to use a .in file, and set it based on DEB_HOST_ARCH in debian rules and was playing with that, but it wasn't as desired, so, we're back to as it was
<slangasek> balloons: yes, in that context it's probably better
<cyphermox> slangasek: all good, I'll do the sponsorings for balloons now
<cyphermox> slangasek: could you please also review that new shim-singed? :)
<ginggs> shim-singed as in sung or slightly burnt?
<slangasek> cyphermox: probably not tonight yet, sorry
<cyphermox> ginggs: as in slightly burnt
<cyphermox> permanently-renamed, too
<cyphermox> maybe I'll consider shim-sung for the next upload
<cyphermox> slangasek: ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: juju-core (xenial-proposed/main) [2.0.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 2.0.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: juju-core (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.0.0-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 => 1:2.0.0-0ubuntu1.16.10.2] (ubuntu-server)
<cyphermox> please reject juju-core in yakkety
<cyphermox> crap :/
<cyphermox> ^ epoch is very bad, shouldn't have been in that debdiff
<cyphermox> bad ballons ;)
 * tsimonq2 gives balloons the epoch hat
<stgraber> done
 * balloons feels ashamed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected juju-core [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:2.0.0-0ubuntu1.16.10.2]
<cyphermox> stgraber: ta
<tsimonq2> balloons: Don't worry, you don't have to wear it as long as the Ducky Tie. :P
<stgraber> balloons: we'll find you a corner to sit in next week :)
<cyphermox> balloons: there was another subtle issue too, see if you can spot it ;)
<balloons> yea. I wonder how many minutes (days?!) I'll have to do that
<tsimonq2> stgraber: You guys going to a sprint next week? Make him an actual physical epoch hat. XD
<tsimonq2> heheheheheheheheh ;)
<stgraber> yeah, bunch of us sprinting in Budapest next week :)
<cyphermox> balloons: that would be scary, if there were seconds involved.
<tsimonq2> stgraber: Oh nice! :D
<stgraber> cyphermox: already in Santa Fe I take it?
<stgraber> cyphermox: I'm on a plane to Denver here
<cyphermox> yes, already there, about to leave for dinner
<stgraber> isn't 3pm a bit early for dinner? :)
<balloons> he's stuck fixing my epochs
<cyphermox> (basically, as soon as I'm done with this, then I'll be back after)
<tsimonq2> balloons: XD
<cyphermox> 3pm US dinner.
<cyphermox> wait wat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: juju-core (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.0.0-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 => 2.0.0-0ubuntu0.16.10.2] (ubuntu-server)
<cyphermox> annoying clocks.
<tsimonq2> I'm handing out halloween candy, so I can munch on that. :P
<cyphermox> stgraber: feels like it's way beyond 3pm here, and even way past 5pm cyphermox-standard-time. perhaps I've been up for too long.
<stgraber> that's why I booked late flights, get to sleep in before leaving and not see the timezone change :)
<stgraber> though that's just 2 hours west, the 9 hours east I'll have next weekend will be a bit harder to deal with I suspect ;)
<cyphermox> pfft
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgicc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.16-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgicc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.16-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgicc [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.16-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgicc [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.16-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgicc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.16-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgicc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.16-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgicc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.16-0.1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: snapd-glib (xenial-proposed/primary) [1.2-0ubuntu2~xenial1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: snapd-glib (xenial-proposed/primary) [1.2-0ubuntu2~xenial2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg-server (yakkety-proposed/main) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6 => 2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1] (desktop-core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg-server (xenial-proposed/main) [2:1.18.4-0ubuntu0.1 => 2:1.18.4-0ubuntu0.2] (desktop-core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: budgie-welcome (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.3.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unscd (trusty-updates/universe) [0.51-1build2 => 0.51-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<balloons> bdmurray, could you have a look at the juju-core uploads in yakkety and xenial? We found something during SRU verification, so this upload the issue
<LocutusOfBorg> PERLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<LocutusOfBorg> :D
<mapreri> well, at least it's a candidate now.
<LocutusOfBorg> no, it has MIGRATED
<mapreri> oh, "Deleted 4 minutes ago by Ubuntu Archive Robot moved to release"
<LocutusOfBorg> :D
<mapreri> I was looking in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt, but that says "skipped", guess it's the old run :)
<LocutusOfBorg> now, an archive-admin having a look at haskell-* in new queue, libcgicc (no transition involved, soname bump but no reverse-deps), and es-module-loader-0.17.js/webcomponentsjs-custom-foo* would be awesome
<LocutusOfBorg> the last two are needed for some golang packages
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: holding off on that haskell-* until I get the seventh architecture built, which was blocked due to a spurious failure in yakkety that nobody thought to retry; it's working its way through a dep-wait chain now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mistral (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1ubuntu0.16.10.1 => 3.0.0-2ubuntu0.16.10.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, if you are talking about haskell-th-reify-compat, I think I retried ppc64el
<LocutusOfBorg> somewhen around one week ago IIRC
<cjwatson> I am, and you didn't
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm happy it worked
<cjwatson> but I did
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, I remember trying it and seeing it fail
<cjwatson> there was no record of that in LP
<LocutusOfBorg> but I might be wrong, it was an haskell package and a ppc64el arch
<LocutusOfBorg> let me see
<cjwatson> anyway, it had to have a real upload to zesty-proposed since a retry in yakkety-proposed couldn't be copied to zesty-proposed for some reason I couldn't be bothered to work out
<LocutusOfBorg> ok thanks :)
<LocutusOfBorg> what is your opinion on ghc8?
<cjwatson> I don't have one
<cjwatson> I blacklisted stuff for you to give you flexibility
<cjwatson> though in general the less we hold back probably the better
<xnox> Laney, can you deploy https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/debian-cd/4k-key-for-release/+merge/309764 per chance? to unbork zesty images?
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, I would like to see it going in Debian Stretch
<LocutusOfBorg> and then I'll ask to remove the block
<LocutusOfBorg> stuff like pandoc is still broken, and also some architectures
<cjwatson> stretch seems overkill, but waiting until the transition seems mostly complete is probably reasonable enough
<cjwatson> I don't think you need to wait for the n-day delay
<LocutusOfBorg> sure, but there are some unfixed issues
<LocutusOfBorg> oh well, pandoc uploaded
<LocutusOfBorg> > 3) haskell-lambdabot-haskell-plugins - possible ghc bug, see #842740
<LocutusOfBorg> this one ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> other stuff should be good wrt ubuntu archs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost-defaults [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.62.0.0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> xnox: shouldn't we be using long keyids nowadays?
<Laney> It's mostly academic here, but still
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost-defaults [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.62.0.0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<xnox> it probably should; but if we have evil32 keys on _that_ machine we are doomed anyway =)
<xnox> could switch to full fingerprints
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost-defaults [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.62.0.0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost-defaults [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.62.0.0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, will boost need a new stransition once openssl1.1 reaches zesty?
<LocutusOfBorg> I see many ifdefs in the code around some openssl functions
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. the code around SSL_R_SHORT_READ
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost-defaults [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.62.0.0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> xnox: Let's do it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost-defaults [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.62.0.0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, no, as that's templates only..... boost templates files are unaffected. Things that use those templates and link to openssl, have binary dep on openssl, and will be part of the openssl transition. boost abi is unaffected
<xnox> also i don't want to take openssl transition; until debian actually completes it; migrates to testing; and uses it for a bit. E.g. I don't want it for zesty.
<LocutusOfBorg> ok thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> well, I don't even want to transition it for sure
<LocutusOfBorg> but since openssl raised bugs to RC, I expect in one month the transition to start
<LocutusOfBorg> it would be feasible for zesty in that case, assuming that qt is fixed
<xnox> Laney, pushed using full fingerprint. When deployed; a respin of xenial & zesty would be nice. To make sure it doesn't explode and is good.
<Laney> xnox: ta
<Laney> cjwatson: ^- any chance of a quick glance over xnox's branch if you've got a second?
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/debian-cd/4k-key-for-release/+merge/309764
<Laney> also, does anyone have any objection to turning auto-sync back on now?
<xnox> Laney, boost-defaults should clear new.
<LocutusOfBorg> also xapian-core please sync before it :)
<xnox> doko, pitti, apw: could you please whizz boost-defaults through binNMU
<cjwatson> Laney: no objection as long as that key actually exists in that keyring
<Laney> Yeah, checking once I can find it
<Laney> Got it
 * Laney sucks at the gpg commandline
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost-defaults [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.62.0.0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost-defaults [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.62.0.0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost-defaults [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.62.0.0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-welcome [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgicc [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.16-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgicc [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.16-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgicc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.16-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgicc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.16-0.1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgicc [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.16-0.1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgicc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.16-0.1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost-defaults [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.62.0.0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost-defaults [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.62.0.0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgicc [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.16-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgicc [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.16-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgicc [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.16-0.1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgicc [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.16-0.1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost-defaults [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.62.0.0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgicc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.16-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgicc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.16-0.1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgicc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.16-0.1]
<doko> xnox: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgicc [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.16-0.1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-desktop-environment [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-relational-query-hdbc [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-relational-query-hdbc [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-relational-query-hdbc [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pulseaudio [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1:9.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pulseaudio [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1:9.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pulseaudio [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1:9.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-relational-query-hdbc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-relational-query-hdbc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pulseaudio [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1:9.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pulseaudio [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1:9.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-relational-query-hdbc [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pulseaudio [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1:9.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pulseaudio [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:9.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-desktop-environment [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-welcome [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.14] (no packageset)
<xnox> doko, tah.
<clivejo> cjwatson: do you know if zesty iso's are building okay?
<xnox> clivejo, they are building fine; just fairly useless to be installed from. We are currently respining with a proposed fix.
<clivejo> getting few report that cant install from current ISO's
<clivejo> any idea why that might be?
<Laney> What xnox just said
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1637985
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1637985 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "zesty install fails - "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed."" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> clivejo: FWIW I'm not really involved in image building any more
<cjwatson> so best not to direct such queries to me
<clivejo> oh sorry, thought I read on your website, my bad!
<cjwatson> oh yeah I'll update that at some point
<cjwatson> actually to be fair it says that I used to do it and still often contribute to it, not that I'm still responsible for it :)
<clivejo> the respin is only for ubuntu at this point?
<xnox> clivejo, the problem is known; affects all flavours; and is in progress being fixed. we hope to have tomorrow's dailies working correctly. the status will be updated on the above mentioned bug report.
<xnox> you can subscribe to the bug report for updates to the status notification.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-core [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-core [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-core [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-core [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mistral (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1ubuntu1 => 2.0.0-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-core [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-core [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-core [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.1-1] (core)
<rbasak> Can someone move src:mysql-defaults to main please? I don't think a MIR bug is needed.
<pitti> Laney: OMG you did it! congrats! (perl)
<Laney> pitti: thanks!
<Laney> doko: can you NEW xapian-core too please?
<cjwatson> Laney: done while waiting for tests to run
<Laney> cjwatson: merci
<Laney> Those were the pre-auto-sync asks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapian-core [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapian-core [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapian-core [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapian-core [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapian-core [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapian-core [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapian-core [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
<balloons> RAOF, doing SRU's today?
<Laney> auto-sync is back on, should run in just under 3 hours
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accountsservice (trusty-proposed/main) [0.6.35-0ubuntu7.2 => 0.6.35-0ubuntu7.3] (ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, I'm doing some xapian rebuilds
<LocutusOfBorg> can you please do the one in main?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted juju-core [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu0.16.10.2]
<LocutusOfBorg> zeitgeist, unity-lens-applications, aptitude, doxygen, notmuch needs rebuild
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu12 => 2.02~beta3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted juju-core [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.2]
<slangasek> xnox: LP: #1637985, where did you see that this fix was deployed?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1637985 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "zesty install fails - "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed."" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637985
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (xenial-proposed/main) [1.157.4 => 1.157.5] (core, kernel)
<Laney> slangasek: I respun ubuntu/zesty/amd64 and xnox tested that
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: ok, tomorrow morning
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks Laney :)
<slangasek> Laney: but his linked branch had not been merged?
<Laney> slangasek: It has; the LP one is a code import of some mirror that somehow gets updated from the branch on nusakan
<Laney> (If LP doesn't work it out then either of us can set it to merged manuallyu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu12 => 2.02~beta3-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.02~beta3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.02~beta3-3]
<xnox> slangasek, Laney - well the branch on launchpad is a mirror of cjwatson's branch. So i guess cjwatson needs to pull from nousakan....
<xnox> cjwatson, can we make lp:~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu a proper branch somehow, instead of a mirror? And stop pestering you about these things =)
<xnox> <xnox> Laney, somehow there is still one commit outstanding from my branch =/ the use full fingerprint
<Laney> xnox: Maybe I forgot to pull or something, but it looks fixed now
<xnox> Laney, hm, on https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/debian-cd/4k-key-for-release/+merge/309764 it says "Unmerged revisions" maybe it will sort it self out whenver launchpad mirrors the branch again or something.
<xnox> anyway =) not my problem how ~ubuntu-cdimage team deals with branchs =)
<xnox> and branch management
<Laney> xnox: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu/revision/1955 the mystery is solved
<xnox> Scooby doby dooooo
<RAOF> balloons: Yo!
<xnox> Laney, is autosync now back on? or not yet?
<Laney> It's going to run soon
<teward> OpenSSL isn't in the autosync is it?
<teward> IIRC it's not, but i thought i'd ask anyways
<xnox> we have a diff
<xnox> and thus move to 1.1 will need a merge
<xnox> i know that debian uploaded 1.1 just minutes ago, but I'd like mdeslaur feedback if we want to take 1.1 for zesty =/
<teward> xnox, i know there'll be major breakages
<xnox> i am guessing we might be forced by stuff we outsync.
<sarnold> related https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=827061
<ubot5`> Debian bug 827061 in release.debian.org "transition: openssl" [Normal,Open]
<xnox> teward, i honestly hope we will not take it until debian sorts it out.
<teward> xnox, i'll have to prioritize an nginx merge then, because without a merge it'll FTBFS under OPenSSL 1.1
<teward> xnox, I'm hoping so too, they've had it "underway" in Experimental for some time
<xnox> there is too many broken things. Imho, helping with 1.1 migration in /debian/ is the best course of action at the moment.
<teward> mhm
<xnox> then merge 1.1 to ubuntu
<xnox> then upload no change rebuilds
<xnox> drink sangria in southern spain
 * xnox likes my life goals
<teward> heh
<Laney> No sangria until you get Debian to run autopkgtests and they fix those too
<xnox> :-(
<mdeslaur> xnox: oh hell no
<xnox> =)
<teward> for some reason I expected that response, heh
<mdeslaur> ;)
<sarnold> wait is that "oh hell no" about the sangria or ...
<teward> lol
 * xnox can always stir an Old Fashioned for mdeslaur 
 * teward raises his hand
<teward> I'll take one xnox :P
<teward> this nginx merge is already annoying me, too many new binary packages to worry about
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:16.10.8 => 1:16.10.9] (core)
<xnox> teward, at least you can build-depend on anything you want (universe including)
<xnox> and just generate binary packages that will go into universe with universe depends.
<teward> xnox, true statement, but i'm more worried about what we are going to include in main and what won't be
<xnox> e.g. src:boost is no longer split into main-only & universe packages.
<xnox> right
<teward> effectively, a merge with Debian does away with the flavor-specific binaries, and 'nginx' becomes a binary package.
<xnox> that's a product / feature decisions
<teward> the flavors become metapackages, which pull in the nginx + dynamic module libraries
<teward> and it's *those* i'm concerned about
<teward> ... that and restructuring nginx-core
<teward> (to match these changes...))
<sarnold> xnox: except I was a cranky crackpot with the nginx mir and wanted a bunch of the packages with third-party-code ot be shoved into universe
<teward> sarnold, which is why nginx-core was created
 * teward throws his command line into a fire
<teward> i should probably worry about this after a good night's sleep
<teward> rather than right now :P
<xnox> sarnold, plus my crackpot archive-reorg was done after your incident, not before. =/
<sarnold> or week? :)
<sarnold> xnox: I still haven't figured out the consequences of that yet :)
<xnox> sarnold, the consequence is that doxygen can be in universe, with all packages in main building documentation with doxygen.
<sarnold> xnox: that bit I get and like :) hehe
<xnox> however, golang packages pick up Build-Using and britney smacks it in the head saying no-matey no-migratey
<teward> xnox, I am quite happy the build-depend on anything part is good
<teward> because it doesn't alter runtime deps for nginx modules currently, and reduces the build-depends delta with Debian :P
<xnox> yeah, i had 1-on-1 with steve. And i complained that actually the only relevant and useful part of reorg is this "allow universe build-deps" and all the other stuff about abolishing "main/universe/multiverse/restricted" and using layers and doing apt changes to support sets is rubbish and doesn't improve developer's every day life whats-so-ever. he told me to finish that.
<xnox> i'm happy that i kind of can now put archive reorg to rest.
<xnox> The other stuff with seeds; and granting upload permissions per seed; and per package; is also nice, but imho orthogonal to "please let me use universe build-deps, kthxbye"
<xnox> rant over, i need to go to sleep.
<teward> good night xnox
<sarnold> night xnox :)
<cjwatson> xnox: I don't need to pull, there's a cron job (maybe not as frequent as you'd like).  I've been ignoring this on the basis that it'll presumably switch to git at some point and then not be a problem any more.
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.18.5-0ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.20.4-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-build [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:6.0.1+r55-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apipkg [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected procps [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:3.3.10-4ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-noto [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [20160724-3] (kubuntu, personal-gunnarhj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.0-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.0-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.0-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted criu [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.6-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.0-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.0-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.4.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.0-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.4.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.4.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fcitx [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:4.2.9.1-1ubuntu1.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bmusb [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.0-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libeatmydata [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [105-5] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblangtag [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.6.2-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblangtag [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.6.2-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblouis [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.0-3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblouis [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.0-3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblangtag [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.6.2-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblouis [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.0-3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblouis [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.0-3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblangtag [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.6.2-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblangtag [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.6.2-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblangtag [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.6.2-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblouis [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.0-3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvpx [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6.0-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bmusb [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblouis [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.0-3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bmusb [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvpx [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6.0-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvpx [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6.0-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bootstrap-vz [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.10+20160928git-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.83.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvpx [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6.0-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpg123 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.23.8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpg123 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.23.8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpg123 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.23.8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.83.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvpx [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6.0-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.83.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orc [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:0.4.26-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvpx [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6.0-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:0.4.26-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.390-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.390-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:0.4.26-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.390-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpg123 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.23.8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chromaprint [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chromaprint [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:0.4.26-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chromaprint [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblangtag [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.6.2-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblouis [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.0-3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orc [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:0.4.26-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:0.4.26-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cgal [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cgal [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cgal [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ardour [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:5.4.0~dfsg-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpg123 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.23.8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpg123 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.23.8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.4.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvpx [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6.0-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bmusb [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cssmin [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: s2tc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0+git20151227-1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: s2tc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0+git20151227-1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: s2tc [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0+git20151227-1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: s2tc [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0+git20151227-1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: s2tc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0+git20151227-1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.83.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: s2tc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0+git20151227-1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debian-astro [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:0.4.26-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debian-reference [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.61] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drumkv1 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.390-2] (kubuntu)
<tsimonq2> Is someone going crazy or was autosyncing turned on again? :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camitk [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chromaprint [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-bindings [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.0-7] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-bindings [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.0-7] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-bindings [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.0-7] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camitk [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drumkv1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drumkv1 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-bindings [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.0-7] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cgal [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast5 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.8-1] (no packageset)
<Ukikie> http://i.imgur.com/MzyKwod.jpg
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-bindings [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.0-7] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-bindings [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.0-7] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postbooks-schema [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1:4.9.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.4.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bmusb [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.4.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bmusb [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: field3d [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: s2tc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0+git20151227-1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast5 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast5 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-bindings [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.0-7] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flycheck [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.83.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.83.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpg123 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.23.8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camitk [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drumkv1 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gammu [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.37.91-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.390-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: field3d [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: field3d [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galileo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camitk [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: faust [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.90~repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.390-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chromaprint [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chromaprint [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gladtex [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gammu [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.37.91-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gammu [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.37.91-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gloox [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cgal [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cgal [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast5 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: field3d [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.4.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gloox [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bmusb [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: php-pinba (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gloox [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.8.35-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kbtin [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: openvas-libraries (zesty-proposed/primary) [8.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tomcat8 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [8.0.38-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.83.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gammu [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.37.91-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcork [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.15.0+ds-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.6.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drumkv1 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drumkv1 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.8.35-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.390-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipython [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.8.35-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.09.22-1] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdap [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.18.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnova [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.16-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmp3splt [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libonig [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chromaprint [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kbtin [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kbtin [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtxdg [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libss7 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cgal [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gloox [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.8.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcork [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.15.0+ds-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcork [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.15.0+ds-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.6.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.6.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzstd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast5 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast5 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdap [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.18.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.09.22-1] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdap [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.18.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.09.22-1] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.8.35-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmp3splt [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmp3splt [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnova [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.16-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libonig [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libonig [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnova [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.16-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtxdg [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtxdg [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libss7 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libss7 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kbtin [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: field3d [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtcod [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camitk [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: field3d [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nomacs [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.4.1+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.8.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.8.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opendkim [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.11.0~alpha-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcork [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.15.0+ds-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzstd [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.6.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzstd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paris-traceroute [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.93+git20160927-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gammu [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.37.91-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.09.22-1] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdap [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.18.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drumkv1 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnova [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.16-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gammu [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.37.91-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmp3splt [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libonig [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lmms [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-5] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libss7 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtxdg [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camitk [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mkchromecast [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.8.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzstd [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nomacs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.4.1+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nomacs [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.4.1+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymca [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.1.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyferret [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-nss [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opendkim [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.11.0~alpha-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opendkim [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.11.0~alpha-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast5 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paris-traceroute [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.93+git20160927-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtkeychain [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paris-traceroute [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.93+git20160927-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpid-proton [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg8000 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.10.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: field3d [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gloox [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gloox [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nomacs [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.4.1+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opendkim [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.11.0~alpha-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paris-traceroute [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.93+git20160927-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reglookup [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+svn287-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.8+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyregion [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometric-shapes [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
<slangasek> Laney, xnox: cjwatson's branch auto-syncs; but when I looked, the mp in question was not landed on the branch on nusakan, and I merged it myself, so if test images were fixed before that was landed...?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-biplist [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gammu [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.37.91-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymca [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.1.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: samplv1 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-registration [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymca [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.1.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-evtx [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyferret [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-mailer [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sexplib310 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [113.33.03-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyferret [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-nss [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hypothesis [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.4.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-nss [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-py [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.31-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.8.35-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-u2flib-server [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyzor [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.8.35-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kbtin [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtkeychain [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapysdr [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kbtin [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtkeychain [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quilt [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.63-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpid-proton [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpid-proton [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: synthv1 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcork [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.15.0+ds-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcork [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.15.0+ds-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reglookup [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+svn287-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymca [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.1.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.6.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reglookup [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+svn287-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometric-shapes [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-nss [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometric-shapes [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> hi, since last cycle still others uploaded my merges I this time forget to add the orig tarball in the changes
<cpaelzer> erasy to fix, but I wanted to ask if that would qualify for a dput with --force (just build with -sa this time to include the orig tarball)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> or if it in your opinion has to be a ..ubuntu2 for that?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyferret [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.6.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.09.22-1] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.09.22-1] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tango [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [9.2.5~rc1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmp3splt [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpid-proton [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: samplv1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmp3splt [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: samplv1 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtkeychain [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gloox [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnova [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.16-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sexplib310 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [113.33.03-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnova [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.16-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sexplib310 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [113.33.03-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libonig [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdap [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.18.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libonig [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdap [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.18.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtxdg [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libss7 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xmltooling [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtxdg [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vlc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.4-7] (mozilla, mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libss7 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapysdr [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapysdr [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spyder [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.8+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ampr-ripd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.8.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.8+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: basez [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.8.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bruteforce-salted-openssl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: conv-tools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160905-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: synthv1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tdiary [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bucklespring [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: synthv1 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reglookup [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+svn287-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ableton-link [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dxtool [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gifshuffle [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dfcgen-gtk [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e2guardian [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: procps (xenial-proposed/main) [2:3.3.10-4ubuntu2.1 => 2:3.3.10-4ubuntu2.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: entropybroker [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nicksnyder-go-i18n [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libelfin [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1+20160825.git.6eb10ca-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwknop-gui [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometric-shapes [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: homer-api [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.6+dfsg2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-iio [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.67-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvterm [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~bzr684-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzstd [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-scrypt [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapbox-vector-tile [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhdcd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-sandbox [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mmh [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwww-form-urlencoded-xs-perl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxqt-build-tools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libambix [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzstd [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phodav [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: princeprocessor [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.21-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sexplib310 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [113.33.03-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librsb [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-rc5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powerline-taskwarrior [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.3-2] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcaudiolib [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: samplv1 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.8.35-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-confluent-kafka [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-jellyfish [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycares [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.8+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-iptables [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: os-autoinst [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.3+git20160919-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3-typed-ast [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-cairo [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-png [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skales [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.20160202-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapybladerf [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyremote [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyldap [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.25.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-nleqslv [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyaudio [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~git20160607-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qspeakers [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyhackrf [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: restbed [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0~dfsg1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyuhd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1+git20161021-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: winregfs [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapysdr [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tango [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [9.2.5~rc1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: synthv1 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xmltooling [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tango [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [9.2.5~rc1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xmltooling [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cppformat [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vlc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.4-7] (mozilla, mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl1.0 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.2j-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vlc [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.4-7] (mozilla, mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pari [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ampr-ripd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: angular-maven-plugin [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: barman-cli [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kbtin [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ampr-ripd [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: basez [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: arcanist-clang-format-linter [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.git20161021-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ableton-link [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: avy [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.01-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bio-eagle [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bruteforce-salted-openssl [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bucklespring [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chartkick.js [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: commonmark-bkrs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: conv-tools [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160905-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tango [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [9.2.5~rc1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-external-doclava [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1+r55-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bio-eagle [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bucklespring [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clod [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: credential-sheets [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: basez [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: buku [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bruteforce-salted-openssl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: conv-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160905-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ableton-link [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alljoyn-services-1604 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.04-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: conversant-disruptor [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dfcgen-gtk [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dfwinreg [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160428-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dh-r [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160916] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnsrecon [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dxtool [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e2guardian [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-ctable [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alljoyn-services-1604 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.04-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cupp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0+20160624.git07f9b8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dh-make-elpa [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dnsviz [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e2guardian [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ert-async-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flent [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gajim-omemo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gifshuffle [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comitup [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diff-match-patch [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20121121-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-deferred [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-firacode [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.203-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dfcgen-gtk [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fill-column-indicator [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.87-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dxtool [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gajim-urlimagepreview [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astroplan [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: entropybroker [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: form [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwknop-gui [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [55-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-move-clock [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-remove-dropdown-arrows [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dhowett-go-plist [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160708.0.fec78c8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-gogits-go-gogs-client [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160830.0.d8aff57-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-gucumber-gucumber [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160715.0.71608e2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: entropybroker [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwknop-gui [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-hide-activities [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.00~git20131024.1.6574986-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dgrijalva-jwt-go-v3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+v3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-googleapis-gax-go [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160714.0.8b0741b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-influxdata-toml [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160905.0.ad49a5c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kjk-lzma [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xmltooling [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: form [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-refreshwifi [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-hydrogen18-stalecucumber [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161012.0.cd9ec28-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-lestrrat-go-pdebug [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160817.0.2e6eaaa-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gifshuffle [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jacobsa-crypto [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160410.0.42daa9d-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-go-stack-stack [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aoflagger [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: egctl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-gotk3-gotk3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~GOTK3~0~2~0+git20161020.501.2caa15f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-minio-sha256-simd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161015.0.f78567f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nfnt-resize [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160724.0.891127d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nsf-termbox-go [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160914-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-retailnext-hllpp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150319.0.38a7bb7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-stacktic-dropbox [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160424.0.58f839b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tsenart-tb [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20151208.0.19f4c3d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-unknwon-goconfig [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160828.0.5aa4f8c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: captagent [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-miekg-dns [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161018.0.58f52c5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nicksnyder-go-i18n [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rfjakob-eme [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-twstrike-otr3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161015.0.744856d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-vividcortex-ewma [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160822.20.c595cd8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-voxelbrain-goptions [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fitsh [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-prometheus-client-golang [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-urfave-negroni [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcork [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.15.0+ds-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ncw-go-acd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160921.0.56da839-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-vjeantet-grok [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160427.0.83bfdfd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-thecreeper-go-notify [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160203.0.b5cd147-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gli [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1.1+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-iio [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.67-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: homer-api [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.6+dfsg2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imgp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lace [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libelfin [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1+20160825.git.6eb10ca-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libscca [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160108-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nomacs [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.4.1+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-filehash [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uftp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nicksnyder-go-i18n [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: homer-api [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.6+dfsg2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.6.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mocassin [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.02.72-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sirikali [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xidle [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20161031] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-iio [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.67-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnet-ldns-perl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.75-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vlc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.4-7] (mozilla, mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: irclog2html [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.15.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xlax [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nomacs [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.4.1+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ampr-ripd [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bruteforce-salted-openssl [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.26.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fdk-aac [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhdcd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhpptools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-angular-schema-form [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-jquery-stupidtable [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-tv4 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.7+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest2-asyncsubtest-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.000018-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: basez [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: conv-tools [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160905-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhdcd [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-jquery-colorpicker [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libspecio-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwww-form-urlencoded-xs-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: live-tasks [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-sandbox [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-scrypt [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-sundown [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20160829-g17ea705-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bucklespring [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjira-rest-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.012-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest2-plugin-nowarnings-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lqa [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160621.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-scrypt [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libelfin [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1+20160825.git.6eb10ca-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwww-form-urlencoded-xs-perl [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxqt-build-tools [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-objectpath [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-sandbox [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ableton-link [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dfcgen-gtk [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e2guardian [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwknop-gui [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nicksnyder-go-i18n [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libambix [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdap [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.18.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librsb [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-rc5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvterm [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~bzr684-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cf-python [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: entropybroker [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: homer-api [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.6+dfsg2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libelfin [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1+20160825.git.6eb10ca-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvterm [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~bzr684-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwww-form-urlencoded-xs-perl [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxqt-build-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapbox-vector-tile [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetest-mod-animalmaterials [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetest-mod-mobf-core [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dxtool [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libambix [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvterm [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~bzr684-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapbox-vector-tile [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetest-mod-animals [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mmh [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monokai-emacs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-json-parse-helpfulerror [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-klaw [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-random-bytes [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gifshuffle [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-sundown [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20160829-g17ea705-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mkosi [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20161012-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-formatio [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-map-obj [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-source-map-support [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.5+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nutsqlite [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.9.9.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: onedrive [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.20161012-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openzwave [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [1.5+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librsb [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-rc5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mmh [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-repeat-element [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.2+github-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: onedrive [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.20161012-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metaphlan2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-test [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jsonfile [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opendkim [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.11.0~alpha-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hisat2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-scrypt [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapbox-vector-tile [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: os-autoinst [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.3+git20160919-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: panoramisk [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcaudiolib [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-lib-builder [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powerline-taskwarrior [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhdcd [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mmh [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcaudiolib [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl6 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxqt-build-tools [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-autopreset [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osc-plugins-dput [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160627.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: princeprocessor [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.21-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-iio [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.67-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.09.22-1] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnova [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.16-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opendkim [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.11.0~alpha-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: os-autoinst [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.3+git20160919-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phodav [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phodav [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powerline-taskwarrior [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-sexp-conv [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [113.33.03-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-sexp-conv [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [113.33.03-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libambix [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librsb [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-rc5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcaudiolib [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powerline-taskwarrior [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-sexp-conv [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [113.33.03-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-camptocamp-kmod [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycares [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycares [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyramid-jinja2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-boltons [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmp3splt [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phodav [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: princeprocessor [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.21-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycares [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-cookies [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-bottle-cork [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-can [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-configshell-fb [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-confluent-kafka [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hyperframe [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: os-autoinst [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.3+git20160919-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-oslo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [9.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-bottle-beaker [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-canmatrix [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-confluent-kafka [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-iptables [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-isc-dhcp-leases [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-jsbeautifier [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-opcua [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.17-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyldap [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.25.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pprofile [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-bottle-sqlite [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-iptables [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-jellyfish [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyldap [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.25.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pytest-benchmark [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-unidiff [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-xstatic-objectpath [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3-typed-ast [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3-typed-ast [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pydl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-iptables [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyldap [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.25.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-xstatic-angular-schema-form [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3-typed-ast [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qspeakers [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-cairo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-mi [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-nleqslv [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rainbow-mode [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-confluent-kafka [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-s3transfer [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.3-2] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-xstatic-tv4 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapybladerf [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-nleqslv [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: winregfs [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libonig [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libss7 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paris-traceroute [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.93+git20160927-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-cairo [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-png [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: restbed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0~dfsg1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-bootstrap-switch-rails [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-diaspora-prosody-config [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-ffaker [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-leaflet-rails [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-jellyfish [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-png [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-capybara-screenshot [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-fog-cloudatcost [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-mixlib-archive [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rails-assets-autosize [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rails-assets-bootstrap [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-test-unit-notify [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-versionist [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paris-traceroute [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.93+git20160927-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: restbed [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0~dfsg1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-license-finder [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rails-assets-blueimp-gallery [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.21.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-truncato [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sicherboot [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skales [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.20160202-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyaudio [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~git20160607-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapybladerf [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyhackrf [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-nleqslv [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-poltergeist [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shove [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyaudio [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~git20160607-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapybladerf [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyremote [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyuhd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1+git20161021-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tclws [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: test-kitchen [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uctodata [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-email-spec [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skales [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.20160202-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyhackrf [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyuhd [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1+git20161021-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tongue [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: use-package [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vagrant-mutate [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rgfa [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyremote [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: usagestats [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.3-2] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyaudio [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~git20160607-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vagrant-digitalocean [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tendermint-go-clist [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20161010~0git3baa390-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cppformat [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metaphlan2-data [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-vision-opencv [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.2+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: winregfs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wsclean [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtxdg [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rails-assets-emojione [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl1.0 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.2j-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: winregfs [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lasagne [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1+git20160728.8b66737-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.8.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-vision-opencv [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.2+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libprotocol-acme-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.01-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-vision-opencv [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.2+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pari [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cppformat [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzstd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cppformat [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl1.0 [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.2j-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pari [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl1.0 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.2j-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pari [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: captagent [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.26.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fdk-aac [s390x] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnet-ldns-perl [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.75-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sirikali [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xidle [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20161031] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: egctl [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mocassin [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.02.72-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uftp [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fitsh [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xlax [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-filehash [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libscca [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160108-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openzwave [s390x] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [1.5+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ace-link [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ace-window [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-srd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.0~r72792-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind-key [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: captagent [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.26.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codicefiscale [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9+ds0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diminish-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.45-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: egctl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elfeed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-powerline [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-ita [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.0~r72553-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bootstrap-datetimepicker [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.17.43+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.26.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: easyprocess [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-epc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-web-server [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: beacon [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: colorspacious [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-python-environment [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: captagent [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: egctl [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ace-window [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-srd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.0~r72792-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind-key [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: captagent [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.26.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codicefiscale [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9+ds0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diminish-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.45-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: easyprocess [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: egctl [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-epc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-ita [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.0~r72553-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bootstrap-datetimepicker [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.17.43+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.26.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dummydroid [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elfeed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-python-environment [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eshell-up [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fitsh [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flask-compress [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gajim-httpupload [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: beacon [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: colorspacious [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-powerline [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fakesleep [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-ddc-uchen [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hdf-compass [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hydroffice.bag [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibuffer-vc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdancer2-plugin-passphrase-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdbix-class-optimisticlocking-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: captagent [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-web-server [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gajim-triggers [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibuffer-projectile [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdatetime-calendar-julian-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdist-zilla-plugin-bugtracker-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.111080-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdist-zilla-plugin-templatefiles-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.03-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhttp-multipartparser-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmojolicious-plugin-assetpack-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnet-ldns-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.75-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: egctl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hunspell-bo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdbix-class-schema-config-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.001011-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgeo-constants-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.06-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmojolicious-plugin-renderfile-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnunc-stans [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsah-schemas-rinci-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.80.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libshell-guess-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.06-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstatistics-welford-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-time-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fitsh [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdist-zilla-plugin-repository-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnet-ldns-perl [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.75-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libscca [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160108-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstring-scanf-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mimerender [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mocassin [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.02.72-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-arr-flatten [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-array-uniq [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-assertion-error [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: incremental [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnunc-stans [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linum-relative [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymca [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.1.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libstatistics-normality-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-brace-expansion [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-arr-union [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-component-emitter [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvcflib [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-concat-map [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-currently-unhandled [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-deep-is [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-error-ex [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-estraverse [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-fast-levenshtein [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-find-up [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-fs.realpath [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-grunt-cli [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-buffer-equal [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-deep-eql [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-escodegen [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-filename-regex [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-get-value [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-has-values [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-iconv-lite [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-inline-source-map [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-buffer [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-data-descriptor [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-copy-descriptor [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-esutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-grunt-known-options [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-inflight [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-builtin-module [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-extendable [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-glob [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-primitive [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-isexe [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jison-lex [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-defaults [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-hosted-git-info [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-dotfile [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-plain-object [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-isobject [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-js-yaml [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jsonstream [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-lazy-cache [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-lolex [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-map-cache [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-fs-exists-sync [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-extglob [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jju [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-kind-of [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-loud-rejection [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-number-is-nan [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-object-visit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-pascalcase [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyferret [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-nss [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-arrayish [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jsonselect [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.0+dfsg3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-normalize-path [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-parse-json [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-nss [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-windows [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-object-assign [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-load-json-file [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyferret [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fdk-aac [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-path-exists [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-path-type [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-posix-character-classes [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-randombytes [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-repeating [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-set-getter [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-sinon [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.17.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-spdx-exceptions [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-strip-bom [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fdk-aac [i386] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-pify [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-repeat-string [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-signal-exit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-spdx-license-ids [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-to-object-path [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-type-detect [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-wcwidth.js [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: org-bullets [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-async-timeout [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-path-is-absolute [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-samsam [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-strip-indent [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-validate-npm-package-license [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymoc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ewmh [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-testing.common.database [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-typing [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.5.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-biomformat [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-savr [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-preserve [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-trim-newlines [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-chartkick [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tmdbsimple [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-metagenomeseq [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.14.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-filehash [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: restart-emacs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sirikali [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: solarized-emacs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uftp [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-spdx-correct [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-gimmik [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-filehash [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdes4j [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uftp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vimish-fold [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xidle [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20161031] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xlax [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zzz-to-char [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-xtend [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-testit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uftrace [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.0.20161014-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xidle [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20161031] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-whitenoise [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wadc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1+git3aac3015-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sirikali [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xlax [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acccheck [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: google-android-installers [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [1472023576] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbrola-br2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [2.021-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbrola-de1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [2.050-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbrola-de3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbrola-lt1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbrola-mx1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openzwave [i386] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [1.5+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpid-proton [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtkeychain [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs25-non-dfsg [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [25.1+1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbrola-br4 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbrola-ir1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.0.20040310-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openzwave [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [1.5+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpid-proton [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: google-android-installers [i386] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [1472023576] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbrola-lt2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtkeychain [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbrola-de2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.0.19990106-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pynliner [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nomacs [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.4.1+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opendkim [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.11.0~alpha-7] (no packageset)
<Laney> slangasek: The second commit was a fix to use the full fingerprint rather than the short keyid, so it would have worked with just the first
<Laney> I had evidently forgotten to pull after that one was added, so thanks for doing that for me :)
<cjwatson> cpaelzer: --force is fine for that
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: thanks, already did as RAOF replied earlier
 * cpaelzer is impressed how much backlog cjwatson reads
<cpaelzer> thanks!
<cjwatson> ah, maybe lost in queuebot noise
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reglookup [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+svn287-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reglookup [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+svn287-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paris-traceroute [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.93+git20160927-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometric-shapes [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometric-shapes [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: samplv1 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: samplv1 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
<LocutusOfBorg> can any core-dev please retry builds here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notmuch/0.23.1-1ubuntu1
<LocutusOfBorg> ubuntu-build --batch --retry notmuch
<LocutusOfBorg> I would like to understand how and if the new xapian fixes the testsuite, before rebuilding everything
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, sure
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
 * LocutusOfBorg is asking how can release team read this channel with this whole flooding due to new binaries
 * LocutusOfBorg even worse than his haskell syncs
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, a lot of page up :)
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<cpaelzer> and usually things are autocolored, so it is easier to page up through a bot than through hundreds of comments you don't care :-)
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, and slightly unbelievably your builds are both already building
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: did someone do those rebuilds for you?
<LocutusOfBorg> yes
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<cjwatson> that's because ppc64el and s390x have mostly finished with the auto-sync
<Laney> ok, good stuff
<apw> which is like something from a dream ...
<LocutusOfBorg> well, ppc64el fails due to emacs24 (and not sure why emacs25 is not in alternative dependencies or default)
 * Laney wants a s390x laptop
<Laney> an
 * apw growls at english
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sexplib310 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [113.33.03-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sexplib310 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [113.33.03-3] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> emacs24 failing with memory exausted on ppc64el is a sad story
<cjwatson> fairly painless auto-sync builder-wise I think - even powerpc isn't that far behind
 * Laney nods apw 
<LocutusOfBorg> if somebody core-dev wants to give emacs24 a fix.... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs25
<cpaelzer> Laney: no you don't as it is https://www-356.ibm.com/partnerworld/wps/servlet/ContentHandler/pw_com_zpdt
<cpaelzer> reality continues to ruin life :-P
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, I forgot to sync haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg sorry
<cjwatson> cpaelzer: steel-reinforced lap
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: means nothing to me :)
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-relational-record/0.1.5.1-2
<LocutusOfBorg> needed by this one ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> well, before accepting the sync
<LocutusOfBorg> can we sync from debian/testing?
<cjwatson> yes, let me see
<LocutusOfBorg> please reject
<cjwatson> reject what?
<LocutusOfBorg> haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg
<LocutusOfBorg> $ syncpackage haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg -d testing
<cjwatson> done
<LocutusOfBorg> this one is good, and avoids the additional (ghc>=8) dependency
<LocutusOfBorg> I wasn't aware sync from testing were possible
<LocutusOfBorg>  [Sync] haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg (sync)
<cjwatson> it's just a copy, doesn't even have to be still in a Debian suite as long as LP has seen it at some point
<LocutusOfBorg> this one is good
<LocutusOfBorg> ah ok
<LocutusOfBorg> sometimes I wondered if syncs from incoming.d.o were possible
<LocutusOfBorg> but I failed in achieving a result
<cjwatson> accepted
<LocutusOfBorg> ta
<cjwatson> no, incoming isn't scanned yet
<cjwatson> we did some of the work to get there but needs a bit more work on our side
<LocutusOfBorg> syncpackage has some options to pass a dsc or an url, but I failed to make it work
<LocutusOfBorg> I also failed to change the code to make it work :p
<cjwatson> I mostly disapprove of that approach anyway
<LocutusOfBorg> well, incoming is a safe place to me
<cjwatson> no, I mean the syncpackage from dsc approach
<LocutusOfBorg> of course I would use dsc only from incoming :)
<cjwatson> means you have two packages with the same version that could refer to the same underlying database record in principle but are actually separate
<cjwatson> (eventually)
<LocutusOfBorg> I agree in general btw
<LocutusOfBorg> interesting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.0.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapysdr [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> notmuch worked thanks apw
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, please issue rebuilds
<Laney> rebuilds of what?
<LocutusOfBorg> xapian-core
<Laney> itself?
<LocutusOfBorg> no, reverse-dependencies in main
<Laney> you said someone did it
<LocutusOfBorg> no, I was just asking a rebuild of notmuch failures, because I was pretty sure they were old-xapian related
<LocutusOfBorg> and I was correct, s390 builds now
<LocutusOfBorg> please somebody run this against -proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtest for libsearch-xapian-perl/1.2.23.0-1build1: amd64: Regression ♻ , armhf: Regression ♻ , i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Regression ♻ , s390x: Regression ♻
<LocutusOfBorg> xapian-core needs the new libsearch-xapian-perl 1.2.24 to work
<Laney> OK, so could you give me the list again please?
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, I'm searching it
<LocutusOfBorg> something has been autosyncd, and something is already rebuilding for boost
<LocutusOfBorg> having the testsuite pass will make britney show what is missing
<Laney> trigger> you might be able to, try adding &trigger=libsearch-xapian-perl/the-version to the URLs
<Laney> also: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_output_notest.txt
<LocutusOfBorg> but zeitgeist, unity-lens-applications, aptitude, notmuch needs rebuilds
<Laney> Back in a minute
 * LocutusOfBorg tries
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapysdr [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: conv-tools [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160905-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.8+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> wow, such feature is something new?
<Laney> I think it's been around as long as web-based retries have
<Laney> &all-proposed=1 also exists, FWIW - but if you know which package is needed then adding it as a trigger is preferred
<Laney> also lp:ubuntu-archive-tools retry-autopkgtest-regressions is nice for generating the URLs
<LocutusOfBorg> I tried to look at the code, I tried to use versions in that way but I failed, not sure why
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: synthv1 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: synthv1 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.8+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted google-android-installers [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1472023576]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbrola-de3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbrola-lt1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbrola-mx1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opendkim [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.11.0~alpha-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openzwave [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.5+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpid-proton [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtkeychain [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comitup [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: homer-api [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.6+dfsg2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted google-android-installers [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1472023576]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbrola-lt2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openzwave [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtkeychain [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diff-match-patch [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20121121-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libonig [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libss7 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lmms [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-5] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: s2tc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0+git20151227-1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbrola-ir1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.20040310-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpid-proton [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libaqbanking [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.6.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzstd [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: synthv1 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nomacs [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.4.1+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ableton-link [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: s2tc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.0+git20151227-1] (core, xorg)
<LocutusOfBorg> question: doko Laney https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+build/11129489 notmuch works well with emacs25, how do you feel about an emacs25 MIR?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted acccheck [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fdk-aac [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbrola-br2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.021-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbrola-de1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.050-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-preserve [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-sinon [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.17.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-spdx-exceptions [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-strip-bom [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-to-object-path [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-type-detect [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacs25-non-dfsg [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [25.1+1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbrola-br4 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-signal-exit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-spdx-license-ids [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-trim-newlines [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-wcwidth.js [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted org-bullets [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pynliner [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-chartkick [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-gimmik [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fdk-aac [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-spdx-correct [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-validate-npm-package-license [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymoc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ewmh [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-tmdbsimple [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-whitenoise [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-metagenomeseq [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.14.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-filehash [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-testit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbrola-de2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.19990106-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-xtend [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-testing.common.database [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-biomformat [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-filehash [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdes4j [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sirikali [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uftp [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uftrace [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0.20161014-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wadc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1+git3aac3015-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-strip-indent [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-typing [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.5.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted restart-emacs [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted solarized-emacs [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vimish-fold [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xidle [i386] (zesty-proposed) [20161031]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xlax [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ampr-ripd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: arcanist-clang-format-linter [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.git20161021-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: basez [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-async-timeout [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sirikali [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xidle [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20161031]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zzz-to-char [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: barman-cli [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bruteforce-salted-openssl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.390-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.390-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nicksnyder-go-i18n [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetest-mod-animalmaterials [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-savr [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xlax [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: basez [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.390-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.8.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpg123 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.23.8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-brace-expansion [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orc [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:0.4.26-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proj [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uftp [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bucklespring [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-pify [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-set-getter [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-filename-regex [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-randombytes [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-fs.realpath [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-esutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> how can I grab old log failures for a package?
<LocutusOfBorg> I mean the previous one https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notmuch/0.23.1-1ubuntu1/+build/11080987
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymca [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.1.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1-2] (kubuntu)
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: they aren't recorded, sorry
<cjwatson> retrying warns that previous logs will be discarded
<LocutusOfBorg> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyferret [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xmltooling [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xmltooling [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-3] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> found it cjwatson https://launchpadlibrarian.net/290898967/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-s390x.notmuch_0.23.1-1ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<LocutusOfBorg> so, they don't disappear, just invisible
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-nss [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tango [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [9.2.5~rc1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> I guess they get garbage collected after a while if nothing references them, but not instantly
<xnox> slangasek, i had two commits; one was merged, the other one is optional and remained unmerged; until you merged it. so everything should be good with today's cronned images.
<xnox> there are a lot of new binaries.... /me had to use irclogs.ubuntu.com to get backscroll.
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: I'm not in the MIR team, but replacing with future series doesn't usually require an explicit request
<Laney> Not sure that having two emacs in main would go down well though
<xnox> Laney, emacs is in main; because it is a lisp compiler essentially. However I'm pondering if it needs to be in main after archive reorg.
<xnox> still makes me fill good about it: http://pad.lv/emacs24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-grunt-cli [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-has-values [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-nss [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.8+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapysdr [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted synthv1 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-grunt-known-options [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.8+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapysdr [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ampr-ripd [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: basez [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bruteforce-salted-openssl [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bucklespring [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: conv-tools [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160905-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyferret [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted synthv1 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: basez [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bucklespring [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dfcgen-gtk [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dxtool [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e2guardian [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gifshuffle [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tango [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [9.2.5~rc1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ampr-ripd [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: conv-tools [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160905-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dxtool [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gifshuffle [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sexplib310 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [113.33.03-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dfcgen-gtk [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vlc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.4-7] (mozilla, mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bruteforce-salted-openssl [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e2guardian [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> xnox: If you want to solve a problem by creating another problem and then solving that, that's up to you :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ampr-ripd [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted basez [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bruteforce-salted-openssl [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bucklespring [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted conv-tools [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [20160905-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dfcgen-gtk [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dummydroid [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dxtool [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e2guardian [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gajim-triggers [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ampr-ripd [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bruteforce-salted-openssl [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted conv-tools [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [20160905-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dxtool [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-compress [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gifshuffle [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hydroffice.bag [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted basez [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dfcgen-gtk [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gifshuffle [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibuffer-projectile [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bucklespring [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hdf-compass [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e2guardian [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ace-link [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ampr-ripd [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-ita [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.0~r72553-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted basez [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted beacon [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bootstrap-datetimepicker [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.17.43+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bruteforce-salted-openssl [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bucklespring [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted captagent [i386] (zesty-proposed) [6.1.0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cmark [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.26.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ace-window [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-srd [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.0~r72792-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind-key [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bucklespring [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted captagent [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [6.1.0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cmark [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.26.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted colorspacious [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted conv-tools [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [20160905-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cppformat [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dfcgen-gtk [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ampr-ripd [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bruteforce-salted-openssl [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cmark [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.26.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted conv-tools [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [20160905-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cppformat [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted diminish-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.45-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dxtool [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e2guardian [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted easyprocess [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted egctl [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted basez [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codicefiscale [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9+ds0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dfcgen-gtk [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dxtool [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted egctl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elfeed [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eshell-up [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fitsh [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fitsh [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-ddc-uchen [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted captagent [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [6.1.0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dummydroid [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted egctl [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fdk-aac [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-compress [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gajim-triggers [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gifshuffle [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hunspell-bo [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibuffer-projectile [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted incremental [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [16.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cppformat [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacs-powerline [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gajim-httpupload [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hdf-compass [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibuffer-vc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdancer2-plugin-passphrase-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdbix-class-optimisticlocking-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.02-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdist-zilla-plugin-bugtracker-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.111080-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdist-zilla-plugin-templatefiles-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.03-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhttp-multipartparser-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e2guardian [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gifshuffle [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lasagne [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1+git20160728.8b66737-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnunc-stans [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libprotocol-acme-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.01-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsah-schemas-rinci-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.80.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libscca [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [20160108-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libss7 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstatistics-welford-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.02-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hydroffice.bag [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmojolicious-plugin-renderfile-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libonig [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [6.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libscca [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20160108-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstatistics-normality-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-time-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzorpll [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.8.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linum-relative [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mimerender [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mocassin [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.02.72-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdist-zilla-plugin-repository-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtxdg [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libstring-scanf-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzstd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mocassin [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.02.72-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-ansi-font [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-arr-union [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-assert [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-balanced-match [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-brace-expansion [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnet-ldns-perl [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.75-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvcflib [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0~rc1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mocassin [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.02.72-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-array-uniq [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-beeper [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-builtin-modules [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-camelcase [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-concat-map [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-currently-unhandled [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-deep-is [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libshell-guess-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.06-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-arr-flatten [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-buffer-equal [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-component-emitter [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-deep-eql [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-error-ex [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-estraverse [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-fast-levenshtein [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-find-up [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-fs.realpath [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted metaphlan2-data [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-camelcase-keys [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-defaults [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-esutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-fs-exists-sync [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-hosted-git-info [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-inflight [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-arrayish [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-builtin-module [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-dotfile [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-assertion-error [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-escodegen [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-get-value [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-jison-lex [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-jsonselect [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.0+dfsg3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-kind-of [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-load-json-file [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-loud-rejection [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-normalize-path [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-filename-regex [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-glob [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-js-yaml [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.6.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-lazy-cache [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-map-cache [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-object-assign [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-parse-json [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-path-exists [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-path-type [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl1.0 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2j-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-buffer [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-jsonstream [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-number-is-nan [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-pascalcase [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-posix-character-classes [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl1.0 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2j-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openzwave [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.5+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pari [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pari [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted paris-traceroute [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.93+git20160927-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-isexe [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-object-visit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl1.0 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2j-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted os-autoinst [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.3+git20160919-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted paris-traceroute [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.93+git20160927-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycares [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyferret [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-lolex [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted paris-traceroute [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.93+git20160927-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyferret [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymca [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.1.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-confluent-kafka [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-jellyfish [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-nss [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-opcua [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.17-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-path-is-absolute [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymca [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.1.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-iptables [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-nss [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyldap [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.25.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-xstatic-objectpath [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3-typed-ast [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3-typed-ast [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qspeakers [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pari [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymca [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.1.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyldap [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.25.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-xstatic-tv4 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qspeakers [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-cairo [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-cairo [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-mi [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-geometric-shapes [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-jellyfish [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-cairo [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-png [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted reglookup [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1+svn287-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-geometric-shapes [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-vision-opencv [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.2+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-bootstrap-switch-rails [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-diaspora-prosody-config [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ffaker [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-leaflet-rails [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3-typed-ast [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rainbow-mode [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-vision-opencv [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.2+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-capybara-screenshot [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-fog-cloudatcost [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-mixlib-archive [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rails-assets-autosize [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rails-assets-bootstrap [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rgfa [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-truncato [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-nleqslv [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-vision-opencv [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.2+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-license-finder [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rails-assets-blueimp-gallery [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.21.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-test-unit-notify [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted samplv1 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sexplib310 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [113.33.03-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sicherboot [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skales [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.20160202-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skales [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.20160202-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted restbed [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.0~dfsg1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-poltergeist [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-versionist [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shove [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skales [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.20160202-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyaudio [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0~git20160607-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapybladerf [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyhackrf [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyremote [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyuhd [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1+git20161021-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-email-spec [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted samplv1 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyaudio [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0~git20160607-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyhackrf [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyuhd [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1+git20161021-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tango [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [9.2.5~rc1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tclws [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted test-kitchen [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uctodata [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted usagestats [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rails-assets-emojione [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapybladerf [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyuhd [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1+git20161021-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tendermint-go-clist [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0~20161010~0git3baa390-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uftp [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vagrant-digitalocean [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vlc [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.4-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted winregfs [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wsclean [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.12-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sirikali [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tango [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [9.2.5~rc1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted use-package [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted winregfs [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xlax [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xmltooling [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.6.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ableton-link [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ampr-ripd [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyhackrf [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vagrant-mutate [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xidle [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [20161031]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: basez [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bmusb [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-welcome [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.14] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camitk [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: captagent [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cgal [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted winregfs [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: angular-maven-plugin [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bmusb [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.83.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.390-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drumkv1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: egctl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast5 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast5 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast5 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.6.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-desktop-environment [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chromaprint [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: es-module-loader-0.17.js (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.17.11+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast5 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flycheck [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-minio-sha256-simd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161015.0.f78567f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-retailnext-hllpp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150319.0.38a7bb7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tsenart-tb [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20151208.0.19f4c3d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.4.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drumkv1 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: field3d [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gammu [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.37.91-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rfjakob-eme [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.8.35-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdap [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.18.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.09.22-1] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvterm [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~bzr684-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metaphlan2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camitk [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-noto [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [20160724-3] (kubuntu, personal-gunnarhj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-twstrike-otr3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161015.0.744856d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdap [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.18.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvterm [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~bzr684-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mmh [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monokai-emacs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jsonfile [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powerline-taskwarrior [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fast5 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kbtin [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mmh [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-formatio [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-sexp-conv [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [113.33.03-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-sexp-conv [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [113.33.03-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymca [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.1.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-biplist [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-confluent-kafka [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-prometheus-client-golang [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: monasca-statsd (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.2.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powerline-taskwarrior [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometric-shapes [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tango [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [9.2.5~rc1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-bindings [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.0-7] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-bindings [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.0-7] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-bindings [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.0-7] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-bindings [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.0-7] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postbooks-schema [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:4.9.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-iptables [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: samplv1 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-bindings [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.0-7] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-bindings [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.0-7] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ableton-link [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ampr-ripd [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted astroplan [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bruteforce-salted-openssl [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted captagent [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [6.1.0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyregion [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: webcomponentsjs-custom-element-v0.js (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aoflagger [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.8.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bucklespring [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cmark [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.26.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dfcgen-gtk [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnsviz [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e2guardian [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e2guardian [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.8+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alljoyn-services-1604 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [16.04-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cf-python [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dfwinreg [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20160428-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e2guardian [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacs-ctable [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted entropybroker [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ert-async-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fill-column-indicator [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.87-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-firacode [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.203-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapian-bindings [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.4.0-7] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted conv-tools [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [20160905-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted egctl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted entropybroker [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flent [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted form [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwknop-gui [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gajim-omemo [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gifshuffle [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gifshuffle [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted basez [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted entropybroker [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted form [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwknop-gui [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gifshuffle [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-hide-activities [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.00~git20131024.1.6574986-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-refreshwifi [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dgrijalva-jwt-go-v3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0+v3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-go-stack-stack [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-googleapis-gax-go [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160714.0.8b0741b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dxtool [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwknop-gui [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [55-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-remove-dropdown-arrows [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-gogits-go-gogs-client [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160830.0.d8aff57-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-hydrogen18-stalecucumber [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161012.0.cd9ec28-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jacobsa-crypto [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160410.0.42daa9d-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-lestrrat-go-pdebug [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160817.0.2e6eaaa-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-minio-sha256-simd [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161015.0.f78567f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nfnt-resize [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160724.0.891127d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fdk-aac [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-move-clock [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-gucumber-gucumber [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160715.0.71608e2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-twstrike-otr3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161015.0.744856d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.8.35-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted homer-api [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.6+dfsg2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libambix [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libambix [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdap [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.18.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dhowett-go-plist [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160708.0.fec78c8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nsf-termbox-go [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160914-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-iio [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.67-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libambix [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libelfin [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1+20160825.git.6eb10ca-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhdcd [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhdcd [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjira-rest-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.012-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-jquery-colorpicker [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-miekg-dns [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161018.0.58f52c5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hisat2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libelfin [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1+20160825.git.6eb10ca-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhdcd [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-angular-schema-form [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-objectpath [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2016.09.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librsb [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-rc5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librsb [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-rc5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest2-asyncsubtest-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.000018-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-stacktic-dropbox [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160424.0.58f839b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-jquery-stupidtable [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librsb [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-rc5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libspecio-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvterm [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0~bzr684-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvterm [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0~bzr684-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwww-form-urlencoded-xs-perl [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzstd [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lqa [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20160621.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libambix [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-tv4 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.7+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest2-plugin-nowarnings-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwww-form-urlencoded-xs-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted live-tasks [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-sandbox [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-scrypt [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-scrypt [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-sundown [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0~20160829-g17ea705-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxqt-build-tools [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhpptools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvterm [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0~bzr684-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-sandbox [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-scrypt [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxqt-build-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapbox-vector-tile [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapbox-vector-tile [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minetest-mod-animalmaterials [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minetest-mod-mobf-core [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mmh [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librsb [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-rc5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-sandbox [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxqt-build-tools [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-map-obj [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-source-map-support [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.5+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nutsqlite [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.9.9.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted onedrive [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.20161012-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opendkim [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.11.0~alpha-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted os-autoinst [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.3+git20160919-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-sundown [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0~20160829-g17ea705-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mmh [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-repeat-element [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.2+github-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted onedrive [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.20161012-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openzwave [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.5+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osc-plugins-dput [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20160627.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcaudiolib [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcaudiolib [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-autopreset [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl6 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [6.c-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minetest-mod-animals [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-test [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted os-autoinst [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.3+git20160919-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcaudiolib [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-lib-builder [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phodav [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phodav [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powerline-taskwarrior [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powerline-taskwarrior [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powerline-taskwarrior [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-jsonfile [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted panoramisk [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phodav [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powerline-taskwarrior [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powerline-taskwarrior [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-sexp-conv [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [113.33.03-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-sexp-conv [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [113.33.03-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-sexp-conv [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [113.33.03-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted princeprocessor [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.21-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted princeprocessor [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.21-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opendkim [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.11.0~alpha-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phodav [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pprofile [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-sexp-conv [i386] (zesty-proposed) [113.33.03-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted princeprocessor [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.21-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-oslo [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [9.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycares [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyramid-jinja2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-boltons [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [16.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-bottle-cork [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcaudiolib [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-sexp-conv [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [113.33.03-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-camptocamp-kmod [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pydl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-bottle-beaker [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-can [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-configshell-fb [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-confluent-kafka [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-hyperframe [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-iptables [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powerline-taskwarrior [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycares [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-bottle-sqlite [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sexplib310 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [113.33.03-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ampr-ripd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bruteforce-salted-openssl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camitk [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.390-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chromaprint [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-cookies [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-l20n [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.0~a1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.6.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bucklespring [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.390-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: conv-tools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160905-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dxtool [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: field3d [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galileo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-confluent-kafka [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: basez [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chromaprint [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: faust [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.90~repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gammu [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.37.91-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gifshuffle [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.8.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpg123 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.23.8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: synthv1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-unidiff [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: drumkv1 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gammu [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.37.91-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gladtex [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reglookup [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+svn287-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tdiary [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ableton-link [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ampr-ripd [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ampr-ripd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted angular-maven-plugin [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camitk [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: synthv1 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alljoyn-services-1604 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [16.04-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-external-doclava [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1+r55-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted avy [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted basez [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted basez [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bio-eagle [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bruteforce-salted-openssl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: field3d [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ableton-link [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted arcanist-clang-format-linter [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.git20161021-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted basez [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bio-eagle [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bruteforce-salted-openssl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bucklespring [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted buku [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clod [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted commonmark-bkrs [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.8.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted barman-cli [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bruteforce-salted-openssl [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dfcgen-gtk [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted diff-match-patch [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20121121-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dxtool [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dxtool [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gifshuffle [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bd [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.01-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted conv-tools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [20160905-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dh-r [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20160916]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dxtool [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gloox [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.17-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaqbanking [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.6.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdap [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.18.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2016.09.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmp3splt [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.2-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnova [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chartkick.js [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dnsrecon [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kbtin [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2016.09.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnova [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libonig [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [6.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtxdg [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libss7 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzorpll [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.8.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nomacs [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.4.1+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cupp [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0+20160624.git07f9b8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdap [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.18.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libonig [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [6.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libss7 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nomacs [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.4.1+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl1.0 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2j-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted os-autoinst [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.3+git20160919-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyferret [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacs-deferred [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtxdg [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opendkim [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.11.0~alpha-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pari [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycares [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-confluent-kafka [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-jellyfish [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyldap [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.25.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.8+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.8+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmp3splt [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.2-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymca [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.1.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-nss [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.8+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qspeakers [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-cairo [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-png [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted restbed [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.0~dfsg1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted samplv1 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzorpll [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.8.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-iptables [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpid-proton [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-nleqslv [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted samplv1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sexplib310 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [113.33.03-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyaudio [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0~git20160607-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyhackrf [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tdiary [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3-typed-ast [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skales [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.20160202-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyuhd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1+git20161021-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted synthv1 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tango [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [9.2.5~rc1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vlc [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.4-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted winregfs [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xmltooling [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted reglookup [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1+svn287-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted synthv1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vlc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.4-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xmltooling [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.4.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.4.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bmusb [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: camitk [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: field3d [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyremote [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vlc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.4-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xmltooling [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bmusb [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: field3d [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.0-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.0-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.0-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.0-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tango [i386] (zesty-proposed) [9.2.5~rc1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.4.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-noto [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [20160724-3] (kubuntu, personal-gunnarhj)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.0-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.0-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdap [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.18.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libeatmydata [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [105-5] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblangtag [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.6.2-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsoap [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.8.35-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcork [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.15.0+ds-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblangtag [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.6.2-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblangtag [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.6.2-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblangtag [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.6.2-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.09.22-1] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblouis [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.0-3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblouis [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.0-3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bmusb [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kbtin [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblangtag [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.6.2-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.09.22-1] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblouis [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.0-3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblouis [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.0-3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmp3splt [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnova [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.16-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glew [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.0-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblangtag [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.6.2-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblouis [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.0-3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnova [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.16-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libonig [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtxdg [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libss7 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvpx [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6.0-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvpx [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6.0-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.8.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdap [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.18.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmp3splt [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqtxdg [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtcod [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzorpll [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.8.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nomacs [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.4.1+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted camitk [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fast5 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted field3d [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted field3d [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblouis [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.0-3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libss7 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzstd [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fast5 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted field3d [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fplll [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gammu [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.37.91-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gloox [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.17-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gloox [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.17-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.8.35-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libonig [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opendkim [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.11.0~alpha-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fplll [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaqbanking [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.6.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaqbanking [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.6.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcork [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.15.0+ds-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcork [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.15.0+ds-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fast5 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaqbanking [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.6.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcork [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.15.0+ds-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdap [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.18.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2016.09.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmp3splt [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.2-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gloox [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.17-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaqbanking [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.6.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcork [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.15.0+ds-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2016.09.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnova [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libonig [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [6.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtxdg [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libss7 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtcod [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kbtin [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdap [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.18.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmp3splt [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.2-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libonig [i386] (zesty-proposed) [6.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libss7 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzorpll [i386] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.8.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzstd [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nomacs [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.4.1+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opendkim [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.11.0~alpha-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opendkim [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.11.0~alpha-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcork [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.15.0+ds-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnova [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzorpll [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.8.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzstd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opendkim [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.11.0~alpha-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted paris-traceroute [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.93+git20160927-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted paris-traceroute [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.93+git20160927-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg8000 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.10.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzorpll [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.8.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted paris-traceroute [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.93+git20160927-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proj [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyferret [i386] (zesty-proposed) [7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymca [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.1.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtxdg [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-nss [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-py [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.31-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyzor [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpid-proton [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpid-proton [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtkeychain [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyregion [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-nss [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.8+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtkeychain [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quilt [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.63-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted reglookup [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1+svn287-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-geometric-shapes [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-geometric-shapes [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sexplib310 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [113.33.03-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyferret [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [7.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-u2flib-server [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtkeychain [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted reglookup [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1+svn287-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted samplv1 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted synthv1 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bacula [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.4.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.83.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.390-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.390-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-hypothesis [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted reglookup [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1+svn287-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapysdr [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.83.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cfitsio [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.390-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cgal [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chromaprint [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chromaprint [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblouis [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.0-3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvpx [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6.0-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpid-proton [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ardour [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:5.4.0~dfsg-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cgal [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chromaprint [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (mythbuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvpx [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.6.0-2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpg123 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.23.8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpg123 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.23.8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpg123 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.23.8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orc [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:0.4.26-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orc [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:0.4.26-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-geometric-shapes [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cgal [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpg123 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.23.8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpg123 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.23.8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:0.4.26-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:0.4.26-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bacula [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [7.4.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bmusb [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bmusb [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bullet [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.83.7+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.83.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpg123 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.23.8-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:0.4.26-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cgal [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cgal [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chromaprint [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chromaprint [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted drumkv1 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted drumkv1 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1:0.4.26-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted camitk [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cgal [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chromaprint [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted drumkv1 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fast5 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fast5 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted faust [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.90~repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted field3d [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted field3d [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bmusb [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chromaprint [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted drumkv1 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fast5 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted field3d [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fplll [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fplll [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted galileo [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gammu [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.37.91-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gammu [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.37.91-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfitsio [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.390-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fast5 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flycheck [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fplll [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gammu [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.37.91-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gloox [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.17-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gloox [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.17-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.8.35-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted drumkv1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fplll [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gladtex [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.8.35-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kbtin [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kbtin [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libaqbanking [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.6.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted field3d [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsoap [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.8.35-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipython [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdap [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.18.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2016.09.22-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnova [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqtxdg [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpg123 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.23.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gammu [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.37.91-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [i386] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcork [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.15.0+ds-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmp3splt [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.2-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libss7 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-pinba [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted s2tc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0+git20151227-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapian-bindings [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapian-bindings [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapian-bindings [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gloox [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.17-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvas-libraries [sync] (zesty-proposed) [8.0.8-1]
<xnox> can we shut up queuebot?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cgal [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chromaprint [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cssmin [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debian-reference [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.61]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblangtag [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvpx [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libonig [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [6.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ardour [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:5.4.0~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chromaprint [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debian-astro [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblouis [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpg123 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.23.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ardour [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:5.4.0~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bmusb [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bmusb [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bullet [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.83.7+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapian-bindings [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chromaprint [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpg123 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.23.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bacula [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [7.4.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bootstrap-vz [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.10+20160928git-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bullet [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.83.7+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfitsio [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.390-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfitsio [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.390-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cgal [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cgal [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfitsio [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.390-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orc [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1:0.4.26-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bullet [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.83.7+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfitsio [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.390-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cgal [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chromaprint [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cssmin [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debian-reference [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.61]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblangtag [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblangtag [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted drumkv1 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bullet [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.83.7+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chromaprint [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debian-astro [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblangtag [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblouis [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblouis [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblouis [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvpx [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvpx [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
 * xnox ignores it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bmusb [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chromaprint [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblangtag [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblouis [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvpx [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvpx [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpg123 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.23.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpg123 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.23.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpg123 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.23.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:0.4.26-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cfitsio [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.390-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblouis [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvpx [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted s2tc [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0+git20151227-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted s2tc [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0+git20151227-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-pinba [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-pinba [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apipkg [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bacula [i386] (zesty-proposed) [7.4.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvpx [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orc [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1:0.4.26-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted s2tc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0+git20151227-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-pinba [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bacula [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [7.4.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bmusb [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-welcome [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted es-module-loader-0.17.js [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.17.11+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glew [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glew [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpg123 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.23.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cppformat [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bacula [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [7.4.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cppformat [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glew [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glew [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glew [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblangtag [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblangtag [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblouis [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted s2tc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0+git20151227-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-desktop-environment [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glew [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libeatmydata [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [105-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblouis [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-pinba [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted webcomponentsjs-custom-element-v0.js [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-pinba [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.3-2] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-build [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:6.0.1+r55-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glew [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-pinba [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-pinba [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-noto [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20160724-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-pinba [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblangtag [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: es-module-loader-0.17.js [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.17.11+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-pinba [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl1.0 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.2j-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted es-module-loader-0.17.js [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.17.11+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-pinba [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-pinba [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl1.0 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2j-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.6.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-pinba [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-3]
<LocutusOfBorg> and here we start an openssl transition?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl1.0 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.2j-3] (no packageset)
<xnox> no we will not.
<xnox> there is libssl1.0 package now; but src:openssl still points at 1.0 as well.
<xnox> for the time being.
<LocutusOfBorg> I know, unless somebody merges it
<xnox> please don't
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl1.0 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2j-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.3-2] (cli-mono)
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, of course I won't
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pari [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pari [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reglookup [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+svn287-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cf-python [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-read-pkg [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapbox-vector-tile [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-require-relative [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.8.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cf-python [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-read-pkg [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pari [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted reglookup [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1+svn287-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapbox-vector-tile [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pari [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-require-relative [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.6.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-geometric-shapes [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: egctl [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: samplv1 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: egctl [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: captagent [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.26.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: captagent [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.26.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fitsh [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnet-ldns-perl [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.75-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnet-ldns-perl [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.75-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fitsh [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libscca [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160108-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mocassin [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.02.72-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mocassin [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.02.72-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-filehash [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-filehash [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uftp [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted captagent [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [6.1.0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cmark [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.26.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted egctl [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fitsh [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnet-ldns-perl [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.75-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libscca [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [20160108-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mocassin [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.02.72-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-filehash [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted samplv1 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted captagent [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [6.1.0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted egctl [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnet-ldns-perl [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.75-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-filehash [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uftp [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cmark [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.26.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mocassin [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.02.72-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fitsh [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-geometric-shapes [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uftp [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xlax [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xidle [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20161031] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xlax [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sirikali [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sirikali [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sexplib310 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [113.33.03-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fdk-aac [arm64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: I uploaded your rebuilds
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uftrace [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.0.20161014-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, <3
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: Yeah, as sil2100 said they're not garbage-collected instantly, but without a reference from a build they will be in a day or so
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fdk-aac [armhf] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> ah ok
<LocutusOfBorg> well, fortunately firefox cache allowed me to ping bremner with them
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<cjwatson> take a copy if you want bremner to be able to make use of that URL for more than a day or so
<LocutusOfBorg> forwarded, copy saved, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fdk-aac [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sexplib310 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [113.33.03-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sirikali [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uftrace [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0.20161014-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xlax [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fdk-aac [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sirikali [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xidle [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [20161031]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xlax [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uftp [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.9.2-1]
<slangasek> xnox, Laney: ah, right - I only noticed the latter commit.  So bad submitter, pushing commits on top of an already-merged branch, got it :-)
<Laney> Nah, I pulled, he pushed, I merged
<Laney> I should have pulled again, especially as I knew about the extra commit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openzwave [arm64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [1.5+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openzwave [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5+ds-1]
<xnox> slangasek, i only pushed the commit the reviewer asked me to.... =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openzwave [armhf] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [1.5+ds-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> The most important thing is that nobody got hurt
<xnox> well trump did lead a poll....
<Laney> And, to top it all off, on Obama's watch the Ubuntu CD images' Release files were being signed using SHORT KEYIDS!
<Laney> Democrats collapse, Trump storms to victory
<xnox> well.... the Release files were singed with 1024D key only, full stop.
<xnox> that must be why obama got in, in 2012 =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openzwave [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.5+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapysdr [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapysdr [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1]
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: some build failures https://launchpad.net/~laney/+uploaded-packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: synthv1 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.6-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted synthv1 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tango [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [9.2.5~rc1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tango [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [9.2.5~rc1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted isc-dhcp [source] (trusty-proposed) [4.2.4-7ubuntu12.8]
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, aptitude is not related, it failed already with a no-change rebuild from xnox and boost 1.62
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted isc-dhcp [source] (precise-proposed) [4.1.ESV-R4-0ubuntu5.12]
<LocutusOfBorg> notmuch is the usual problem, emacs24 is not available on ppc64el
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted isc-dhcp [source] (xenial-proposed) [4.3.3-5ubuntu12.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted isc-dhcp [source] (yakkety-proposed) [4.3.3-5ubuntu15.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x265 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1-2] (kubuntu)
<xnox> Laney, is transitioner tracker feeling under the weather today?
<xnox> it has not run for a while, and lirc transition tracker looks very new syntax.
<xnox> or e.g. missing leading and traling / and has too much quotes
<Laney> Dunno, but doubt it's that as the timestamps don't agree
<xnox> ok
 * Laney runs
<xnox> well, archive has not moved since this morning
<xnox> Date: Wed, 02 Nov 2016  5:50:18 UTC
<xnox> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/zesty-proposed/InRelease
<xnox> that would do it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x265 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xmltooling [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-3] (no packageset)
<Laney> that seems curious
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xmltooling [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0-3]
<Laney> unrelatedly, I should sync the tracker back up with upstream
<Laney> I think it has better level calculation these days
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnss-ldap [source] (trusty-proposed) [264-2.2ubuntu4.14.04.2]
<Laney> cjwatson: Is the publisher having a sad?
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dovecot/1:2.2.25-1ubuntu1 is quite old and not yet published, and xnox's report ^-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ampr-ripd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: basez [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bruteforce-salted-openssl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bucklespring [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: conv-tools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160905-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ableton-link [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dxtool [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dfcgen-gtk [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e2guardian [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: entropybroker [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gifshuffle [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, happens also to my packages, logs are somewhat bad http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/zesty/2016-11-02/
<LocutusOfBorg> probably the current ongoing run will work
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwknop-gui [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nicksnyder-go-i18n [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zeroc-ice [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.3-2] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: homer-api [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.6+dfsg2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwww-form-urlencoded-xs-perl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhdcd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-iio [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.67-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-scrypt [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvterm [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~bzr684-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-sundown [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20160829-g17ea705-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapbox-vector-tile [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxqt-build-tools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cf-python [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.2+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mmh [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3-2] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> Laney: seems to be running fine, just a ton to do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcaudiolib [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> cjwatson: Righto
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librsb [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-rc5-3] (no packageset)
<Laney> Is there a way for me to see the logs, OOI?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powerline-taskwarrior [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-sexp-conv [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [113.33.03-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phodav [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: os-autoinst [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.3+git20160919-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-confluent-kafka [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.1.2-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, I wrote them above
<LocutusOfBorg> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/zesty/2016-11-02/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cf-python [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fwknop-gui [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nicksnyder-go-i18n [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted homer-api [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.6+dfsg2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librsb [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-rc5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwww-form-urlencoded-xs-perl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-sundown [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0~20160829-g17ea705-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapbox-vector-tile [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted os-autoinst [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.3+git20160919-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phodav [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted entropybroker [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-iio [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.67-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvterm [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0~bzr684-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxqt-build-tools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcaudiolib [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-sexp-conv [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [113.33.03-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gifshuffle [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-scrypt [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powerline-taskwarrior [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhdcd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zeroc-ice [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.6.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mmh [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ableton-link [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted basez [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bucklespring [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dfcgen-gtk [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e2guardian [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-iptables [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ampr-ripd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted conv-tools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [20160905-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-confluent-kafka [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bruteforce-salted-openssl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dxtool [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-2]
<cjwatson> Laney: no
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: those are proposed-migration logs, not publisher logs.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycares [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qspeakers [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3-typed-ast [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-jellyfish [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-cairo [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyldap [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.25.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-nleqslv [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skales [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.20160202-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-png [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: restbed [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0~dfsg1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapybladerf [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyremote [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyaudio [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~git20160607-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyhackrf [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyuhd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1+git20161021-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: winregfs [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> the publisher *is* being very very slow and I'm not sure why, but I'm also on leave today so am not going to be looking into it in any depth, sorry
<cjwatson> I mean, slower than warranted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycares [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-jellyfish [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3-typed-ast [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-cairo [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-png [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skales [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.20160202-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapybladerf [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyremote [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted winregfs [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-iptables [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qspeakers [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted restbed [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.0~dfsg1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyhackrf [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyldap [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.25.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyaudio [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0~git20160607-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-nleqslv [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyuhd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1+git20161021-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-pinba [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-vision-opencv [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.2+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pari [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl1.0 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2j-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cppformat [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cppformat [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pari [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-vision-opencv [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.2+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl1.0 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2j-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-pinba [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: captagent [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.1.0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: egctl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmark [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.26.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fitsh [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnet-ldns-perl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.75-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uftp [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mocassin [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.02.72-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libscca [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160108-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sirikali [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xlax [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-filehash [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xidle [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20161031] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted captagent [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [6.1.0.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted egctl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnet-ldns-perl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.75-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mocassin [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.02.72-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sirikali [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xidle [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [20161031]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cmark [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.26.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libscca [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [20160108-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uftp [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fitsh [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xlax [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-filehash [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fdk-aac [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fdk-aac [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-persistable-types-hdbc-pg [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openzwave [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [1.5+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openzwave [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.5+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-github-coreos-pkg (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3~ds1-0ubuntu2 => 3~ds1-0ubuntu3~mtrudel1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.15]
<cyphermox> Clearly that golang coreos pk thing with my name is a mistake, should be rejected. Sorry
<rbasak> cyphermox: rejected
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected golang-github-coreos-pkg [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3~ds1-0ubuntu3~mtrudel1]
<balloons> arges, are you doing SRU's today?
<mdeslaur> what's up with the publisher?
<Laney> slowness
<mdeslaur> need more hamsters!
<Laney> juju add-hamster
<teward> Could not provision hamsters, not enough wheels.
<teward> :P
<balloons> juju add-unit wheel
<teward> wish it was that easy heh
<mdeslaur> hehe
<cyphermox> rbasak: ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-openid-connect [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> it published =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-openid-connect [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.12.0-1]
<xnox> sfcgal/amd64 did not, hopefully subsequent runs will be faster.
<cjwatson> There's about five seconds in the commit phase between each queue item in process-accepted.  Really not clear why.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cryfs [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cryfs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.6-1] (no packageset)
<ginggs> xnox: sfcgal was retried 9 hours ago
<cjwatson> 5 seconds per queue item * whatever large number of packages got auto-synced * arches + general publishing overhead makes quite a lot of seconds
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cryfs [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cryfs [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: incremental [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.10.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jupyter-core [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jupyter-client [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cryfs [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cryfs [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted incremental [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [16.10.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jupyter-core [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cryfs [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jupyter-client [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cryfs [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: android-platform-tools-base [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapcraft (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2.20+16.10 => 2.21+16.10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-jellyfish [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted android-platform-tools-base [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-jellyfish [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapcraft (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.20 => 2.21] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-manager (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:16.10.7 => 1:16.10.8] (core)
<Wulf> Hello
<Wulf> How does Ubuntu build their images (e.g. ISOs)? Are the configs / scripts / instructions available?
<ginggs> would someone please retry kicad 4.0.4+dfsg1-2build1 on powerpc once git 1:2.10.2-1 is published?
<balloons> arges, can you review the juju-core package SRU in xenial?
<balloons> rbasak, I think you've been learning the ropes on SRU's right? Mind having a go at accepting juju-core into xenial?
<RAOF> balloons: Oh, is that what you wanted me for yesterday? :)
<balloons> RAOF, indeed :-)
<balloons> good morning to you
<RAOF> That's already in xenial-proposed, right?
<balloons> RAOF, it is, and I did the verification. Juju has a release exception you will want to look at as well. I believe it's ready to release
<RAOF> Was doing so ☺. It's not clear to me that juju bypasses the usual aging requirements, but that's a sensible test plan.
<RAOF> balloons: I don't believe we can release to xenial-updates until the yakkety-proposed version is ready for release?
<RAOF> (We don't want to have xenial-updates having a higher version of juju-core than yakkety-updates)
<RAOF> balloons: And the yakkety-proposed version FTBFS on a number of architectures.
<RAOF> Such unimportant architectures as amd64 :)
<balloons> RAOF, yes, we need some rebuilds on that. cyphermox is doing the rebuild on the dependency
<balloons> RAOF, I didn't think the version issue was a problem with 2 released versions, but if so, then ok we'll wait for yakkety
<RAOF> General policy is that later releases must have the fix before earlier releases; you don't want to have users with upgrades from xenial having the fixes but not clean yakkety installs.
<rbasak> balloons: yes, but I think I need to decline reviewing juju-core for now. A bit complex for my newbie SRU hat.
<rbasak> Sorry!
<balloons> rbasak, :-). No worries, just thought I would give you a shot if you were interested
<balloons> RAOF, ahh right.. That doesn't change the upgrade story indeed. Right you are
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xorg-server [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:1.18.4-0ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xorg-server [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1]
<cyphermox> RAOF: newer releases do have the fix already.
<RAOF> cyphermox: There's at least one bug that I can see is unfixed in yakkety.
<cyphermox> is there?
<RAOF> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1631038
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1631038 in juju-release-tools "Need /etc/sysctl.d/10-juju.conf" [High,Fix committed]
<RAOF> And were there any bugfixes between 2.0-rc3 and 2.0?
<cyphermox> well, modulo building.
<cyphermox> balloons: ^
<RAOF> It's not a terrible problem that xenial-proposed is ahead of yakkety-proposed, but if I released juju-core to xenial-updates it *is* a problem that it would be ahead of yakkety-updates.
<RAOF> As soon as yakkety-proposed has a releasable juju-core, that problem goes away :)
<cyphermox> I'm starting to find this golang stuff incredibly annoying, and wondering if de-vendorizing crypto really is a good idea.
<cyphermox> (at least as a SRU)
<cyphermox> slangasek: ^ this means some reverse-depends in yakkety need rebulding to be installable due to depending on the Provide hash of golang-go.crypto
<cyphermox> working on coreos-pkg and coreos-go-systemd right now, but there are obviously others.
 * RAOF slinks back to hating on the Mir android platform.
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hindsight [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-ableton-link [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shadowsocks-libev [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.5+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-varnish-exporter [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sem [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.7-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: webhook [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shadowsocks-libev [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.5+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aiodns [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tikzdevice [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hindsight [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwww-form-urlencoded-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.23-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest2-workflow-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.000017-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: berkshelf [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pointlander-compress [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161015.0.3322d86-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-dok [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20160131-g1b36900-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shadowsocks-libev [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.5+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-circonus-labs-circonus-gometrics [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160822.0.2f5be48-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-cjson [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hindsight [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-extend-shallow [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-map-visit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-ableton-link [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-varnish-exporter [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shadowsocks-libev [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.5+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: targetcli-fb [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.43-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-glob-parent [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-varnish-exporter [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sollya [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-ableton-link [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tendermint-log15 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3-67-g9545b24-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rails-assets-bootstrap-markdown [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-twstrike-gotk3adapter [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160819.0.3499960-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libparams-validationcompiler-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-arr-diff [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-expand-tilde [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-ableton-link [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: recommonmark [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: webhook [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgeo-functions-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.07-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-detect-file [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-backports [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libshell-config-generate-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: webhook [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-global-prefix [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-srd-ita [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.0~r72554-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-has-value [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-number [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sem [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.7-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: webhook [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-fragment-cache [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-mixin-deep [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-accessor-descriptor [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sem [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.7-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzonemaster-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-equal-shallow [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-h2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-phyloseq [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.16.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sollya [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sollya [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-indent-string [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyvirtualdisplay [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sollya [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-varnish-exporter [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: systemfixtures [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tikzdevice [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-testing.postgresql [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tikzdevice [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sem [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.7-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tikzdevice [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-testing.mysqld [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hindsight [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shadowsocks-libev [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.5+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-github-coreos-pkg (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3~ds1-0ubuntu2 => 3~ds1-0ubuntu2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-ableton-link [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shadowsocks-libev [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.5+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: webhook [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-varnish-exporter [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: webhook [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-ableton-link [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hindsight [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sem [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.7-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-varnish-exporter [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sem [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.7-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tikzdevice [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tikzdevice [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sollya [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sollya [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shadowsocks-libev [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.5.5+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-ableton-link [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sollya [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-varnish-exporter [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sem [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.7-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tikzdevice [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-relational-record [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-relational-record [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-relational-record [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-relational-record [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-relational-record [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-relational-record [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: execnet [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-relational-record [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dogtag-pki [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [10.3.5-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-object.omit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipykernel [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rapmap [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aws-shell [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-redent [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xininfo [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.14.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xininfo [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.14.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xininfo [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.14.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-read-pkg-up [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xininfo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.14.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xininfo [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.14.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xininfo [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.14.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xininfo [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.14.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapcraft [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.21+16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapcraft [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.21]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (xenial-proposed/main) [1:8.0-0ubuntu3 => 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:9.0-2ubuntu2 => 1:9.0-2ubuntu2.1] (core)
<slangasek> cyphermox: so, is your position here that we should not unbundle, but instead use the bundled version and withdraw the golang-go.crypto SRU?  Or should we get the revdeps rebuilt?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casablanca [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-3] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> ah is britney poking you in the eye about abi changes?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casablanca [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casablanca [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casablanca [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casablanca [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aws-shell [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casablanca [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.9.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casablanca [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.9.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dogtag-pki [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [10.3.5-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-relational-record [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-relational-record [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-relational-record [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-relational-record [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-object.omit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-redent [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casablanca [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.9.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casablanca [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.9.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-relational-record [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-relational-record [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-read-pkg-up [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sem [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rapmap [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xininfo [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xininfo [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xininfo [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casablanca [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.9.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-relational-record [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xininfo [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xininfo [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted execnet [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tikzdevice [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.10-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xininfo [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipykernel [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xininfo [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hindsight [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzonemaster-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-ableton-link [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-varnish-exporter [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-varnish-exporter [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-testing.mysqld [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sem [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sem [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tikzdevice [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tikzdevice [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.10-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hindsight [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-ableton-link [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-varnish-exporter [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sem [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tikzdevice [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.10-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shadowsocks-libev [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.5+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shadowsocks-libev [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.5+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sollya [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [6.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sollya [i386] (zesty-proposed) [6.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted webhook [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-ableton-link [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-testing.postgresql [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tikzdevice [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.10-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sollya [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [6.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sollya [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [6.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-varnish-exporter [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shadowsocks-libev [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.5+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted webhook [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tikzdevice [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sollya [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [6.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-srd-ita [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.0~r72554-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgeo-functions-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.07-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libshell-config-generate-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-detect-file [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-fragment-cache [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-has-value [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-accessor-descriptor [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-number [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-ableton-link [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyvirtualdisplay [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-twstrike-gotk3adapter [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160819.0.3499960-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-arr-diff [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-global-prefix [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-equal-shallow [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-h2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-backports [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sem [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sollya [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [6.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted targetcli-fb [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.43-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted webhook [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libparams-validationcompiler-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-indent-string [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-phyloseq [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.16.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted recommonmark [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted webhook [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-expand-tilde [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sem [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted webhook [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-mixin-deep [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted systemfixtures [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted berkshelf [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pointlander-compress [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161015.0.3322d86-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-dok [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0~20160131-g1b36900-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-extend-shallow [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-map-visit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-ableton-link [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-varnish-exporter [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shadowsocks-libev [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.5+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sollya [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [6.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-circonus-labs-circonus-gometrics [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160822.0.2f5be48-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-cjson [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-ableton-link [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rails-assets-bootstrap-markdown [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tendermint-log15 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3-67-g9545b24-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hindsight [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-varnish-exporter [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-glob-parent [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shadowsocks-libev [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.5+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aiodns [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hindsight [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwww-form-urlencoded-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.23-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-varnish-exporter [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tikzdevice [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.10-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shadowsocks-libev [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.5+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hindsight [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-ableton-link [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shadowsocks-libev [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.5+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest2-workflow-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.000017-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted webhook [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sem [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.7-4]
<LocutusOfBorg> somebody is having fun here ^^
<Laney> I think there's a script which accepts them semi-automatically
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... makes sense
<LocutusOfBorg> autpkgtestsuite is slow today
<Laney> someone is running it
<apw> what Laney said ... as for ADT the queues are longer than i have ever seen them
<LocutusOfBorg> btw, Laney I can't run the trigger against proposed, becasue I can't upload xapian-core in the archive
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtest for libsearch-xapian-perl/1.2.23.0-1build1: amd64: Regression ♻ , armhf: Regression ♻ , i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Regression ♻ , s390x: Regression ♻
<LocutusOfBorg> I can't retry :/
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, yes, I wasn't complaining BTW, the autoimport is slow for a few days, and we knew that in advance :)
<LocutusOfBorg> but builders have catch up
<apw> yeah, its sad the builders are faster than adt now
<apw> roughtly 2.5k jobs deep on most architectures
<Laney> some uploads trigger an absolute ton of tests
<apw> yeah in this case it seems more like 20 for every package in the world
<apw> (which is not supprising with autosync enabled)
<Laney> I'll keep /running open in a tab to make sure it's going down
<Laney> excuses is going to be fun
<apw> Laney, it is slowly chewing down, slowly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected snapd-glib [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu2~xenial1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected subiquity [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.0.22~16.04.1]
<apw> ^ replaced by newer versions in the New queue
<Laney> force-skiptest */* # oh, let's just give up
<apw> Laney, looks like a couple of days worth at current drain rate, and that includes s390x which will run out long before anything else
<LocutusOfBorg> the publisher seems to be working nicely today
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgeo-ellipsoids-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-descriptor [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-global-modules [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-regex-cache [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-unset-value [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-to-regex-range [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-qtconsole [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgeo-ellipsoids-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-descriptor [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-to-regex-range [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-qtconsole [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-global-modules [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-unset-value [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-regex-cache [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmalchemy [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.+2-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> apw: I'm trying to start some more adt workers, if there's capacity in scalingstack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmalchemy [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.+2-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, question:
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtest for snapd/2.16+16.10ubuntu1: amd64: Regression ♻ , armhf: Always failed, i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Ignored failure, s390x: Always failed
<LocutusOfBorg> what does "regression" means here? the log shows it always failing also on amd64 and i386
<Laney> I'm guessing it passed on a previous release and this is remembered
<LocutusOfBorg> you mean yakkety... indeed, this is the history only for zesty http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/s/snapd/zesty/amd64
<LocutusOfBorg> nvm thanks
<Laney> nod
<Laney> that particular failure looks easy enough to resolve if the snappy team publishes a zesty package in that PPA
<LocutusOfBorg> tjaalton, libinput update? seems that it blocks xserver-xorg-input-libinput :)
<LocutusOfBorg> and blocking xorg
<LocutusOfBorg> also probably xserver-xorg-video-freedreno needs a MIR
<tjaalton> LocutusOfBorg: ok, freedreno mir is handled already
<tjaalton> -libinput in progress
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
 * LocutusOfBorg does some fixing in old failures
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-collection-visit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-regex-not [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-fill-range [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tendermint-go-common [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20161101~0git1c62bb6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhttp-entity-parser-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-set-value [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-glob-base [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-certbot-nginx [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pointlander-jetset [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150603.0.f93f7c0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pointlander-jetset [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20150603.0.f93f7c0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-collection-visit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-glob-base [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-set-value [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tendermint-go-common [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0~20161101~0git1c62bb6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhttp-entity-parser-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-regex-not [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-fill-range [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-certbot-nginx [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snap-confine (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.0.43-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.44-0ubuntu1~16.10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snap-confine (xenial-proposed/main) [1.0.43-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 1.0.44-0ubuntu1~16.04] (no packageset)
<cyphermox> slangasek: my position is that we should not unbundle for SRUs (but we definitely should make sure stuff is an unbundled as possible in zesty and never creeps in ever again)
<slangasek> cyphermox: ok; but this is a regression in bundling of a component which is a dependency in that stable release
<cyphermox> I mean, sure we could rebuild the reverse-depends, but it seems like it would be introducing a lot of risk, even if it's just no-change rebuilds
<cyphermox> slangasek: sorry, couldn't parse that
<cyphermox> bundling is a regression?
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> it's a regression wrt the bundling status
<slangasek> so "should not unbundle for SRUs" - but we're not unbundling for SRU
<cyphermox> yeah, I know, it wasn't included in juju-core before
<slangasek> the SRU is what's bundling and we were maintaining the status quo by not
<slangasek> ok
<cyphermox> I feel the SRU is more risky than the regression.
<cyphermox> I do have the uploads ready for coreos-pkg and coreos-go-systemd though, so if you disagree I can just push some buttons now and that should unblock juju-core properly.
<slangasek> cyphermox: so, granted, there's more risk here; to no-change rebuild the other revdeps we would want to have regression-testing for each of those; and to allow the bundling of new golang-go.crypto we should make sure to get security team acknowledgement
<cyphermox> what is your preference?
<slangasek> cyphermox: I think you should ask the security team, since that's the easier path for you/us if they sign off
<slangasek> because you're right, there is risk here that we can't completely guard against by testing
<cyphermox> fair enough
<cyphermox> I'll ping people, send emails and then go get my breakfast.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgeo-inverse-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-resolve-dir [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-define-property [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-os-brick (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.0-2 => 1.2.0-3] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgeo-inverse-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-resolve-dir [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-define-property [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: msgpack-c (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.4.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-manager (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:16.10.7 => 1:16.10.8] (core)
<bdmurray> rbasak: could you review some of my SRU uploads?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected update-manager [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:16.10.8]
<Laney> someone's eagle eyed, was about to ask for the reject
<Laney> thanks, queue reviewer
<bdmurray> Laney: you are welcome. ;-)
<Laney> hehe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted msgpack-c [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.2-4]
<Laney> bdmurray: are you uploading aptdaemon too?
<bdmurray> Laney: The test case for aptdaemon wasn't / isn't clear to me.
<Laney> bdmurray: hmm, it seems ok to me but I know the problem already
<Laney> the Details terminal output thing in update-manager is only one line high
<bdmurray> how does the aptdaemon change fix that?
<Laney> it sets a minimum height on the widget
<bdmurray> why is the change needed in both packages?
<Laney> different widgets
<Laney> one is for the update description and one for the terminal
<bdmurray> Laney: Okay, I won't get to aptdaemon for a few hours if you want to do it.
<Laney> 'k, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msgpack-c [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.4.2-4] (no packageset)
<rbasak> bdmurray: sorry, I was otp. Do you have a list? I have ~20 minutes right now, so I might be able to do a small number.
<bdmurray> rbasak: tcsh in Yakkety
<rbasak> OK
<bdmurray> rbasak: and update-manager
<bdmurray> in the same release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pointlander-peg [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160905.0.58700b5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pointlander-peg [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160905.0.58700b5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-union-value [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tendermint-go-logger [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20161018~0gitcefb3a4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pointlander-peg [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160905.0.58700b5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tendermint-go-db [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160508.0.31fdd21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pointlander-peg [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160905.0.58700b5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-use [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
<rbasak> bdmurray: I don't like "It is not expected that fixing this bug will cause any regression". Is tcsh completely unusable in Yakkety, or only when -c is used or something like that?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pointlander-peg [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160905.0.58700b5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-parse-glob [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-object-copy [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-to-regex [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pointlander-peg [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160905.0.58700b5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pointlander-peg [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160905.0.58700b5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neovim [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neovim [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-2] (no packageset)
<rbasak> bdmurray: for update-manager, I assume it's fine to update tests without bug references in general, right?
<rbasak> bdmurray: maybe Fix Committed for bug 1623856 in Zesty? Looks to be true.
<rbasak> I don't like "Regression Potential: None" again.
<ubot5`> bug 1623856 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Scrolled Windows in update-manager are too small to read" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1623856
<bdmurray> rbasak: Yes, regarding tests. Maybe the regression potential is the minimum size is overly large?
<rbasak> bdmurray: or there could be a syntax error causing the whole dialog to fail to appear!
<rbasak> But OK
<rbasak> "Some other unexpected screw up of the appearance of the dialog" perhaps?
<bdmurray> Maybe the SRU team should feel free to update descriptions w/ regression potential info.
<rbasak> Yeah I think I'll start doing that, thanks.
<bdmurray> It'd be informative for testers and developers.
<Laney> I don't find "None" to be very imaginative most of the time :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-manager [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:16.10.8]
<bdmurray> Right and by having rbasak or any one add things it might help people be more creative.
<rbasak> I'd also like people marking verification-done to confirm which of the regression potentials they've checked for, and not to release the SRU until all have been considered. But one step at at time :)
<Laney> It's a burden for the SRU team though
<Laney> The uploader would be better placed to do that
<rbasak> I agree, but the alternative at the moment seems to reject or block, which seems harsh.
<bdmurray> Well this could say None is lazy - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<Laney> Up to you if you want to take on the extra work - just seems to me that SRU team stuff is difficult enough as it is
<Laney> If people are like I used to be, they might be scared of that section
<rbasak> I would propose to change the policy to make it clear that None is unacceptable and an automatic reject.
<Laney> I used to think it was "give me reasons to reject your SRU"
<bdmurray> lol
<Laney> No regressions possible! *sweats*
<rbasak> That's an interesting perspective!
<rbasak> bdmurray: (repost) I don't like "It is not expected that fixing this bug will cause any regression". Is tcsh completely unusable in Yakkety, or only when -c is used or something like that?
<rbasak> If it's completely unusable in Yakkety, then I can just modify the Regression Potential to point that out and then I'd be happy to accept.
<bdmurray> rbasak: oh right, this was the crowd sourced SRU description
<bdmurray> rbasak: "It's possible this breaks everything so use tcsh as your default shell and test it extensively"?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appstream [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.10.3-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<rbasak> bdmurray: is tcsh completely broken in Yakkety already? Then I think it's sufficient to just point that out.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cysignals [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
<rbasak> "This bug makes tcsh unusable in Ubuntu 16.10" does point that out, but I'm not sure whether to believe it because of the cop-out Regression Potential section.
<bdmurray> rbasak: no, its just tab completion afaik
<cjwatson> Perhaps rephrase it as something like "Guidance for testers"?
<cjwatson> The point of it was really to focus verification efforts on the bits that are most likely to be affected.
<rbasak> bdmurray: so "This bug makes tcsh unusable in Ubuntu 16.10" is basically false?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appstream [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.10.3-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyorbital [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
<rbasak> bdmurray: (or, at least, a stretch)?
<bdmurray> rbasak: Does a car not having power steering make it unusable?  Okay, yes that's a stretch.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appstream [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.10.3-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cysignals [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appstream [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.10.3-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appstream [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pointlander-peg [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160905.0.58700b5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pointlander-peg [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160905.0.58700b5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pointlander-peg [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160905.0.58700b5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pointlander-peg [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160905.0.58700b5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neovim [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krb5 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.15~beta1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cysignals [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pointlander-peg [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160905.0.58700b5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted msgpack-c [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pointlander-peg [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160905.0.58700b5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neovim [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pointlander-peg [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160905.0.58700b5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-object-copy [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-to-regex [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-use [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tendermint-go-logger [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0~20161018~0gitcefb3a4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: curry-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapcode [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-parse-glob [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tendermint-go-db [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160508.0.31fdd21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cysignals [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-union-value [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: curry-libs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cysignals [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-meow [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: expand-region-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cysignals [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nbformat [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-shade [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-picklable-itertools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cysignals [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapcode [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtv [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.13.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cysignals [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-flext [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.0+git20161101.1.01318a94-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krb5 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.15~beta1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appstream [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.10.3-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appstream [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.10.3-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.11.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appstream [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.10.3-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coyim [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coyim [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krb5 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.15~beta1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.11.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-flext [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.0+git20161101.1.01318a94-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krb5 [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.15~beta1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coyim [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-flext [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.0+git20161101.1.01318a94-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.11.1-2] (no packageset)
<rbasak> bdmurray: thanks! Accepted.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-flext [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.0+git20161101.1.01318a94-1] (no packageset)
 * rbasak EODs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krb5 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.15~beta1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tcsh [source] (yakkety-proposed) [6.18.01-5ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.11.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.11.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coyim [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.11.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kirigami [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krb5 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.15~beta1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appstream [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appstream [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appstream [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coyim [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted curry-libs [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cysignals [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cysignals [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cysignals [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appstream [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appstream [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted curry-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cysignals [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted appstream [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cysignals [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coyim [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cysignals [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.11.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krb5 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.15~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krb5 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.15~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapcode [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nbformat [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-flext [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0+git20161101.1.01318a94-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted expand-region-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krb5 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.15~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapcode [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-flext [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0+git20161101.1.01318a94-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.11.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krb5 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.15~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-meow [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyorbital [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-shade [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-picklable-itertools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtv [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.13.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coyim [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.11.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.11.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krb5 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.15~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-flext [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0+git20161101.1.01318a94-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coyim [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.11.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krb5 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.15~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.11.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-flext [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0+git20161101.1.01318a94-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kirigami [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coyim [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krb5 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [1.15~beta1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.11.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pd-flext [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.0+git20161101.1.01318a94-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coyim [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krb5 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.15~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.11.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pd-flext [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0+git20161101.1.01318a94-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted greybird-gtk-theme [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.20.1-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgdal-grass [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgdal-grass [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgdal-grass [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgdal-grass [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgdal-grass [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: octave-mapping (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgdal-grass [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gspell [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.3-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgdal-grass [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mistral [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.0.0-2ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gspell [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.0.3-1ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-github-coreos-pkg [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3~ds1-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pulseaudio [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:9.0-2ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pulseaudio [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:8.0-0ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-wire [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20161027~0git287d8ca-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-wire [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20161027~0git287d8ca-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tendermint-go-events [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161021.0.1c85cb9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-wire [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20161027~0git287d8ca-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-static-extend [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-wire [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20161027~0git287d8ca-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-cache-base [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-wire [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20161027~0git287d8ca-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-wire [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20161027~0git287d8ca-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-wire [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20161027~0git287d8ca-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nbconvert [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted accountsservice [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.6.40-2ubuntu11.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted accountsservice [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.6.35-0ubuntu7.3]
<bdmurray> boy, rbasak has me looking more critically at these regression potential statements now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted supertux [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.4.0-1ubuntu1]
<nacc> heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted metacity [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:3.18.7-0ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openstack-trove [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:5.1.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mistral [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted procps [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:3.3.10-4ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mono [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.6.1.3+dfsg-4] (cli-mono, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwebsockets [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwebsockets [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwebsockets [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwebsockets [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwebsockets [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwebsockets [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwebsockets [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-wire [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0~20161027~0git287d8ca-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-wire [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0~20161027~0git287d8ca-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-wire [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0~20161027~0git287d8ca-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-wire [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0~20161027~0git287d8ca-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgdal-grass [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgdal-grass [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgdal-grass [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwebsockets [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwebsockets [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwebsockets [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-wire [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0~20161027~0git287d8ca-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-wire [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0~20161027~0git287d8ca-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgdal-grass [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgdal-grass [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwebsockets [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwebsockets [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nbconvert [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-static-extend [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tendermint-go-events [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161021.0.1c85cb9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-wire [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0~20161027~0git287d8ca-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgdal-grass [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwebsockets [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-cache-base [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgdal-grass [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mono [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.6.1.3+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwebsockets [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-mapping [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-mapping [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-mapping [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-mapping [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-mapping [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-mapping [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-mapping [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-mapping [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted webbrowser-app [sync] (xenial-proposed) [0.23+16.04.20161028-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted software-center [source] (trusty-proposed) [13.10-0ubuntu4.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-mapping [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-mapping [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-mapping [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-mapping [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-mapping [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-mapping [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-mapping [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-class-utils [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-class-utils [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ansible-tower-cli [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ncbi-vdb [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdirsyncer [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glare [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-bitbucket-api [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wheezy.template [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.167-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lecm [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vcr.py [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-watcherclient [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.25.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wheezy.template [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.167-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wheezy.template [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.167-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: watcher [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.30.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wheezy.template [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.167-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ansible-tower-cli [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lecm [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-bitbucket-api [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wheezy.template [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.167-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wheezy.template [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.167-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vcr.py [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted watcher [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.30.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glare [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-watcherclient [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.25.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wheezy.template [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.167-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ncbi-vdb [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.7.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vdirsyncer [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wheezy.template [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.167-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wheezy.template [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.167-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wheezy.template [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.167-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wheezy.template [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.167-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensaml2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensaml2 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensaml2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wheezy.template [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.167-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensaml2 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensaml2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensaml2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0-4]
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-base [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: khal [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted khal [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-base [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minify-maven-plugin [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-snapdragon [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: playonlinux (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [4.2.10-2 => 4.2.10-2ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minify-maven-plugin [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-snapdragon [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snap-confine [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.44-0ubuntu1~16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snap-confine [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.44-0ubuntu1~16.04]
<tsimonq2> Hey Laney.
<tsimonq2> Laney: I assume today's dailies still DO have the .pyc files removed?
 * tsimonq2 wantgs to run some tests
<tsimonq2> *wants
<Laney> Yes
<Laney> And all the old releases
<slangasek> Laney: am I confused, or did you send this email once before?
<Laney> slangasek: You probably read a draft on the bug log
<LocutusOfBorg> hey britney, how are you? sad?
<LocutusOfBorg> oh publisher is slow
<slangasek> Laney: huh, ok :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-glance-store (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.18.0-0ubuntu1 => 0.18.0-0ubuntu1.1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.157.5]
<balloons> if someone can rekick the juju-core autopkgtest jobs for zesty, they should pass now as there are published agents for zesty
<balloons> I takes back the above statement. We need to push the 2.0.1 client. Sorry, never mind
<cyphermox> balloons: are you doing that?
<balloons> cyphermox, we will as soon as 2.0.0 is sorted, yes
<balloons> not today ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: juju-core (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.0.0-0ubuntu0.16.10.2 => 2.0.0-0ubuntu0.16.10.3] (ubuntu-server)
<cyphermox> sorting juju-core 2.0.0 for zesty should already be mostly done, except for the autopkgtests, no?
<cyphermox> ugh, these tubes feel like I'm hand-flipping bytes and shipping them to antarctica by carrier pidgeon before they go through a sattelite link :'(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron (trusty-proposed/main) [1:2014.1.5-0ubuntu6 => 1:2014.1.5-0ubuntu7] (ubuntu-server)
<balloons> cyphermox, the fix for juju-core 2.0.0 in zesty is to push the 2.0.1 client I think
<balloons> that is, just update the package along
<cyphermox> ugh, ok
<cyphermox> is that code ready for sponsoring?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.16ubuntu3 => 2.17.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.16+16.10ubuntu1.2 => 2.17.1+16.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-braces [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.16+16.10ubuntu1.2 => 2.17.1+16.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-braces [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-gogits-cron [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0~git20160810.32.7f3990a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osinfo-db-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osinfo-db-tools [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-isocodes [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2016.03.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osinfo-db-tools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osinfo-db-tools [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osinfo-db-tools [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osinfo-db-tools [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.17.1+16.10]
<apw> ^ rejecting an earlier (now replaced) upload
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-gogits-cron [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160810.32.7f3990a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osinfo-db-tools [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osinfo-db-tools [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osinfo-db-tools [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osinfo-db-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osinfo-db-tools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osinfo-db-tools [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-isocodes [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2016.03.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osinfo-db-tools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osinfo-db-tools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.17.1+16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.8-1-g3705bb5-0ubuntu1~16.04.3 => 0.7.8-34-ga1cdebd-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.17.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> pitti, hi, this would be a nice day to make libpng1.6 migrate. All the tests can be ignored, because they aren't related and failing for unrelated reasons
 * LocutusOfBorg leaves
<LocutusOfBorg> does anybody care about qemu issues? cpl built successfully on armhf on yakkety, and now it started to segfault. I can't reproduce on local armhf qemu-based pbuilder environment
<LocutusOfBorg> question: should I just don't care and override the testsuite on armhf or do you care about such regressions? I admit I have almost zero clues about which package has to be blamed
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cpl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tendermint-go-flowrate [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0~git20161104.0.a20c98e-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osinfo-db [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.20160728+git20161020-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.10+16.04ubuntu2 => 0.11+16.04ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.10+16.10ubuntu1 => 0.11+16.10ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iio-sensor-proxy (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.3-1 => 1.3-1ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome)
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-05
<flocculant> infinity: sorry bud, but can we have a release schedule soonish?
<tsimonq2> Pretty please? :)
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> not That concerned - but tsimonq2 will be, but scared to ask ...
<tsimonq2> :P
 * flocculant does the wandering thing letting akxwi-dave do the caring
<valorie> tsimonq2 afraid to ask something?
<valorie> impossibru
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: libjwt (trusty-proposed/primary) [1.6.1-1]
<tsimonq2> You just asked and I thought I might just hop on the bandwagon. No urgency. :P
<tsimonq2> So valorie is right. XD
<flocculant> or tsimonq2 is not
<flocculant> *shrug*
<tsimonq2> :)
<flocculant> ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opendht [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1~dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxqt-l10n [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-86-g6d2de75-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opendht [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1~dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opendht [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1~dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opendht [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1~dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opendht [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1~dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opendht [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1~dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opendht [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.1~dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.6+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.6+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.6+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.6+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.6+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poco [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.6+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neovim [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opendht [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1~dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opendht [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1~dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opendht [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1~dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opendht [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1~dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opendht [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1~dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opendht [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1~dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opendht [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.1~dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxqt-l10n [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.0-86-g6d2de75-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osinfo-db [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.20160728+git20161020-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.6+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.6+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.6+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tendermint-go-flowrate [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161104.0.a20c98e-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.6+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.6+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poco [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.6+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libosinfo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: translate-toolkit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0~b7-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libosinfo [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted translate-toolkit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0~b7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuninameslist [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160701-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: game-data-packager [i386] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [47] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuninameslist [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160701-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuninameslist [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160701-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuninameslist [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160701-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuninameslist [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160701-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuninameslist [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160701-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libuninameslist [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20160701-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fpylll [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.3+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fpylll [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.3+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fpylll [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.3+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fpylll [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.3+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fpylll [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.3+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fpylll [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.3+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fpylll [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.3+ds-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-11-06
<tsimonq2> Hmmmmm, if only ffmpeg could migrate from zesty-proposed...
<tsimonq2> !info x264
<ubot5`> x264 (source: x264): video encoder for the H.264/MPEG-4 AVC standard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.148.2708+git86b7198-1 (zesty), package size 78 kB, installed size 205 kB
<tsimonq2> Bah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim-signed [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.21.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luxio [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luxio [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luxio [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luxio [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luxio [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luxio [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luxio [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-glance-store [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.18.0-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luxio [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luxio [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luxio [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luxio [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luxio [i386] (zesty-proposed) [12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fpylll [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fpylll [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fpylll [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luxio [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fpylll [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fpylll [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fpylll [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luxio [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fpylll [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuninameslist [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [20160701-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuninameslist [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [20160701-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuninameslist [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [20160701-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted game-data-packager [i386] (zesty-proposed) [47]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuninameslist [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [20160701-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuninameslist [i386] (zesty-proposed) [20160701-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuninameslist [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [20160701-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libuninameslist [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20160701-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neovim [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.6-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gall [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gall [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gall [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gall [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gall [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gall [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gall [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: supple [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: supple [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: supple [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: supple [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: supple [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: supple [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: supple [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gall [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gall [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gall [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gall [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gall [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gall [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gall [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted supple [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted supple [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted supple [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted supple [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted supple [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted supple [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted supple [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted juju-core [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu0.16.10.3]
 * tsimonq2 cheers
<tsimonq2> Yay we got lxqt-l10n!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.11+16.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.11+16.04ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitano [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-nvim [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitano [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-nvim [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1-25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.10-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.10-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.10-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.10-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.10-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.10-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqalculate [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.10-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libqalculate [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl1.0 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2j-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl1.0 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2j-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl1.0 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2j-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl1.0 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2j-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl1.0 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2j-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl1.0 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2j-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openssl1.0 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2j-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl1.0 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2j-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl1.0 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2j-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl1.0 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2j-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl1.0 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2j-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl1.0 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2j-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl1.0 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2j-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openssl1.0 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2j-4]
<slangasek> tsimonq2: lubuntu-next seems to be failing to build rather consistently in zesty; is this still relevant?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I'll look into it.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Huh? So why is this failing?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I don't know, I haven't looked? :)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: It's not clear, which is why I'm asking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: autopkgtest (trusty-backports/main) [4.0.5~ubuntu14.04.1 => 4.2~ubuntu14.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: autopkgtest (xenial-backports/main) [4.0.5~ubuntu16.04.1 => 4.2~ubuntu16.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted autopkgtest [source] (xenial-backports) [4.2~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted autopkgtest [source] (trusty-backports) [4.2~ubuntu14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mdk3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0-3~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mdk3 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0-3~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mdk3 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0-3~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mdk3 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0-3~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mdk3 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0-3~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mdk3 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0-3~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mdk3 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0-3~build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mdk3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [6.0-3~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mdk3 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [6.0-3~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mdk3 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [6.0-3~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mdk3 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [6.0-3~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mdk3 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [6.0-3~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mdk3 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [6.0-3~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mdk3 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [6.0-3~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dh-sysuser [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aubio [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aubio [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aubio [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aubio [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-arrify [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-array-union [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-extglob [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-expand-brackets [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-yargs-parser [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aubio [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asn1c [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.27+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: movit [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-rviz [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.12.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asn1c [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.27+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aubio [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aubio [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dh-sysuser [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-array-union [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-expand-brackets [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-yargs-parser [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aubio [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aubio [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-extglob [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rviz [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rviz [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rviz [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aubio [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rviz [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rviz [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted movit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rviz [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-arrify [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-rviz [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.12.4+dfsg-1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-10-30
<xnox> infinity, i believe desktop team maintains that package. I am not going to touch that anymore, as my upload was reverted by them.
<xnox> (upload for an indicator)
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: hey, so you've merged remmina, which has changed build-deps from libfreerdp-dev to freerdp2-dev and wants to pull in several dozen packages into main including ffmpeg and that's not happening.  How should this be handled?
<Ukikie> Didn't Ubuntu GNOME drop remmina?
<slangasek> I don't know what Ubuntu GNOME did; it's still listed as a recommends of ubuntu-desktop
<jbicha> slangasek: freerdp2 is buildable without ffmpeg so I guess I'll upload that
<slangasek> ok
<jbicha> "Skipping recommended feature FFmpeg for multimedia (multimedia redirection, audio and video playback)"
<jbicha> but it turns out we already do that in our freerdp packaging
<slangasek> jbicha: remmina-plugin-rdp -> libfreerdp2-2 -> libavcodec57; doesn't look built without ffmpeg
<slangasek> and gr-iio -> libiio -> mono FTBFS on ppc64el+s390x, entangled in icu transition
<jbicha> slangasek: I meant "turns out we already do that in our freerdp1 packaging", I just uploaded fixed freerdp2 now
<slangasek> ah ok
<Ukikie> slangasek: Ah sorry, I was referring to the GNOME version of Ubuntu, thus Ubuntu proper/Mainbuntu.
<jbicha> Ukikie: as of 17.10 (and current 18.04), remmina is still included in Ubuntu Desktop by default
<Ukikie> jbicha: OK, it was proposed to remove it, IIRC?
<jbicha> Ukikie: yes I proposed it 😉
<jbicha> slangasek: are you ok with letting libgsm back in main (it's needed by freerdp2)?
<slangasek> jbicha: hmm, it seems there was never previously an MIR for it; looking closer
<slangasek> "Compression and decompression run faster than realtime on most SPARCstations" be still my heart
<slangasek> jbicha: if it's really needed, yes.  I'm unclear what speech compression has to do with RDP
<jbicha> slangasek: never mind, I found the knob to turn libgsm off
<jbicha> apologies to sparc fans
<slangasek> I think there might be a few other audio codecs that decompress in realtime on current CPUs
<slangasek> doko: kido ftbfs on ppc64el shows a stacktrace pointing at c++ w/ std::basic_string in liburdfdom-world; the segfault is corrected with a no-change rebuild of urdfdom; do you know if this is safe to do as a no-change rebuild, or does this point to ABI breakage of some sort?
<slangasek> infinity: mono ftbfs on ppc64el points to 'struct ucontext' not being exposed via #include <ucontext.h>.  Mono bug, or glibc bug for asm/ucontext.h not being transitively included?
<slangasek> infinity: hmm possibly more subtle than that; but still, wondering whose bug it is
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, thanks for caring and fixing, I briefly looked at it yesterday, but I did something else...
<LocutusOfBorg> should we have both freerdp and freerdp2 in main then?
<LocutusOfBorg> I would say only remmina is in main, so freerdp can go in universe...
<doko> slangasek: mono bug, was removed in glibc by intent
<doko> slangasek: kido/urdfdom, not aware of changes in std::basic_string between GCC 6 and 7
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted indicator-sound-gtk2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [12.10.0.1-0ubuntu5.16.04.1]
<infinity> doko, slangasek: Worked around the mono ftbfs by just removing it (it was pretty much a no-op upload anyway).  z3, libiio, and uwsgi now building.
<infinity> (We'll need to double back on the mono thing, of course)
<doko> infinity: do you know the current status of entangled transitions?
<infinity> doko: Trying to determine that right now.
<doko> what I see is: icu libcdio lincdio-paranoia netcdf opencv mrpt gnuradio
<infinity> Yeah, and opencv/mrpt seems to have some FTBFS sadness.
<infinity> So glad that one got started and entangled. :/
<infinity> doko: If mrpt is tied up anyway, should we try a sync? :/
<infinity> 1:1.5.3-1 is in testing.
<doko> sure, why not.
<infinity> Or, it has no rdeps?  Or is reverse-depends lying to me?
 * infinity crosses his fingers.
<doko> sil2100: what's status about fixing these unity related ftbfsses
<doko> opencv is sadness ...
<sil2100> I'm looking at biometryd now...
<doko> xnox: to get libcolumbus disentangled with boost I could build-depend on the old versioned boost b-d's
<xnox> doko, let me check if it is a CMake module problem, and anything that uses boost-python via cmake is broken.
<xnox> doko, hm.... that does not help.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mrpt [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
<ginggs> would someone bump the freecad hint in a-p-w's hints please?
<doko> tyhicks: fgrep -ri copyright shows more than one copyright holder ...
<xnox> doko, seems like PyInit got.... namespaced?
<xnox>     37: 000000000021d180     8 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT   25 _ZGVZ15PyInit_columbusE9m
<xnox>     38: 000000000021d0c0   104 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT   24 _ZZ15PyInit_columbusE9mod
<xnox>     39: 0000000000013b20    40 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT   14 _ZZ15PyInit_columbusE14in
<xnox>     43: 000000000021d1a0    32 OBJECT  LOCAL  DEFAULT   25 _ZZ15PyInit_columbusE15in
<xnox> ginggs, make a bzr merge proposal?
<apw> ginggs, looking
<apw> ginggs, done
<ginggs> apw: thanks!
<sil2100> huh, looks like my change helped, the build is moving forward
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mrpt [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> I wonder why it suddenly stopped working in bionic, this wasn't related to boost or anything else obvious
<doko> xnox: rather boosted. That function has to be a C function
<xnox> yeah
<sil2100> doko, xnox: ok, so biometryd is moving forward now as cmake is not failing anymore, but there's some sign-compare C++ errors now coming from gtest, I'll be digging further
<ginggs> apw: you missed build3/ppc64el
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mrpt [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> does anybody know why plplot segfaults on pppc64el? this is probably blocking the transition too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openvswitch (xenial-proposed/main) [2.5.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.3 => 2.5.4-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
<apw> ginggs, re-fixed
<ginggs> apw: re-thanks
<apw> ginggs, also reformed so i don't do that again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mrpt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, feeling perl mergy?
<LocutusOfBorg> after icu and so on I guess?
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: I really would prefer if you would finish all the transitions you are starting ...
<LocutusOfBorg> casablanca is over, and the others are entangled with other transitions
<LocutusOfBorg> my transitions are all over I guess
<xnox> horum... pre-processed code looks ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/25850991/
<xnox> building without -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Define "over".  They're only over once they've migrated, otherwise you just keep entangling new transitions with current ones.
<slashd> sil2100, good day ;) could you please release lshw for both : T & X | (LP:# 1471983)
<sil2100> slashd: o/ Let me take a lookie
<LocutusOfBorg> my subtransitions are all ready to migrate, waiting for icu and opencv and so on
<xnox> doko, in libcolumbus -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -> seems to be what is breaking it. Pre-processed code looks ok.
<LocutusOfBorg> I had to sync e.g. casablanca because the current one was boost-foo bad building
<LocutusOfBorg> I did start only the one that were fixing boost failures
<LocutusOfBorg> and I finished them, even if not migrating, they are not blocking migration
<doko> boost is non-blocking
<LocutusOfBorg> so what is blocking now? I lost the picture... mrpt seems mostly good
<doko> opencv gnuradio
<infinity> openimageio's new FTBFS needs love.  blender's sudden hatred of itself as well.
<LocutusOfBorg> opencv is worked out by mapreri I think
<LocutusOfBorg> I stopped merging/syncing gnuradio some releases ago, just because... it sucks
<doko> ginggs: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/343506262/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.caffe-contrib_1.0.0-4build1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: The point being made here is that if you start a transition that gets entangled in another one, you've just made yourself partially responsible for all of them. :P
<infinity> You don't get to say "oh, well, my part's done, can I start another that makes things worse?"
<infinity> And the tracker hasn't updated for 2 hours.  Hrm.
<doko> did I break the transition tracker with syntax errors?
<infinity> W: parse error in file "config/monitor/ongoing/opencv.ben", line 5, character 0
<infinity> Uncaught exception: ben-specific error: parse error in file "config/monitor/ongoing/opencv.ben", line 5, character 0
<infinity> doko: Yup.
<doko> how can I see these errors?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-radar [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.20161018-3] (no packageset)
<infinity> doko: That's in ubuntu-archive@snakefruit's mailbox.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-radar [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.20161018-3] (no packageset)
<doko> so maybe have a look at the gnuradio tracker as well
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, hey, I didn't say "I'm washing my hands", I lost a whole sunday trying to sort out ocaml
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-radar [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.20161018-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-radar [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.20161018-3] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm just pointing out that when I start something, I finish it, even if subpartially, and I'm trying to sort out that icu stuff since the begin, with some little help where I can
<xnox> doko, i do think this is a boost bug. due to changes in boost config, it no longer sets visibility to default.
<LocutusOfBorg> because I want the autosync open :D
<infinity> doko: Looks like it's just missing a trailing semicolon on is_bad.  Hence the syntax error being char 0 of the next line.
<infinity> doko: Fix commited.
<ginggs> doko: ack caffe-contrib - will look soon
<LocutusOfBorg> ginggs, I was looking at it
<LocutusOfBorg> libkf5kface --> there is a version in debian experimental, maybe it is already fixeed, we can cherry-pick
<LocutusOfBorg> openimageio needs a merge?
<LocutusOfBorg> sigh
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: don't stop :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-radar [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.20161018-3] (no packageset)
<ginggs> ^looking at caffe-contrib that is
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-radar [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.20161018-3] (no packageset)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Testing the experimental kf5kface here.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: If it builds okay in bionic, I'll just sync it -- it has no rdeps.
<infinity> (If it doesn't, I'll demote it, same reason)
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, nah
<LocutusOfBorg> debdiff is showing 0 changes
<LocutusOfBorg> who in the world can do this?
<LocutusOfBorg> #if OPENCV_TEST_VERSION(3,1,0)
<LocutusOfBorg> so, with opencv 3.2.0 the #else branch is taken
<LocutusOfBorg> booooh kf5kface
 * LocutusOfBorg https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+build/13644881
<LocutusOfBorg> that patch is a good start, but not enough
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mrpt [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openvswitch (artful-proposed/main) [2.8.0-0ubuntu2 => 2.8.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-radar [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.0.20161018-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-radar [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.0.20161018-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-radar [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.0.20161018-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-radar [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.0.20161018-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-radar [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.0.20161018-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-radar [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.0.20161018-3]
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, what about merging openimageio? it seems to have the opencv fixes, but they seems to be changing API
<LocutusOfBorg> so, doing that transition will fix the current one and blender, but meh, I prefer another look
 * LocutusOfBorg tries in a ppa
<sil2100> doko: I have a full-fix for biometryd against bionic and the new boost, will be batching it up with others that hopefully have the same problems
<sil2100> Will be released after I get back from lunch
<jbicha> if an SRU is rejected from the unapproved queue, can it be pushed back to the unapproved queue or can it only be pushed to accepted?
<infinity> jbicha: The latter.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, permission to upload openimageio merge?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: NACK, I already have it staging.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: (And opencolorio)
<LocutusOfBorg> I didn't parse your sentence, but in case you are interested... https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+sourcepub/8432927/+listing-archive-extra
<LocutusOfBorg> error: namespace "std" has no member "signbit"
<LocutusOfBorg> no idea for caffe-contrib
<infinity> Wish I could figure out why 'blender --help' now hangs on 3/6 arches...
<infinity> xnox: ^-- I want to blame boost.  Can I?
<xnox> infinity, sure =) it does use boost-python, which may have a small regression (failing to import modules)
<infinity> xnox: Failing to import modules doesn't seem like it would cause a futex wait hang.
<infinity> But maybe? :P
<xnox> infinity, there are loads of UI things that are actually boost-python plugins in blender.... if i recall correctly
<xnox> which do generate / inject help options....
<infinity> xnox: Well, --help on s390x between the old and new binaries seem identical, save that one hangs and the other doesn't. :/
<xnox> lovely
<infinity> Oh, but this is pretty suspect...
<infinity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25851814/
<infinity> xnox: ^-- I'm going to guess that linking against two versions is Bad?
<xnox> infinity, yes, that is bad very bad
<infinity> That might be the problem.
<infinity> But also WTF.
<xnox> i guess it was built too early / has transitive deps
<infinity> xnox: It literally just built.
<infinity> So dunno about too early.
<infinity> Ahh, openimageio.
<infinity> Okay, this might self-solve shortly.
<xnox> infinity, and it builds and links because we do bump the abi on all of boost, every point release =/ because boost.
<infinity> xnox: I guess the more interesting question that I don't expect an answer to is if the double-linked boost-* turns out to be the problem, why is it only a problem on 3/6 arches?
<infinity> But meh.
<infinity> Life's too short to investigate that, if this solves it.
<infinity> But I can definitely see how linking to two things called "libboost_thread" could lead to a futex going AWOL.
<xnox> the three are kvm, the other two are containers, and arm64 is not done testing yet, and boost adt tests need full vm for X?
<infinity> xnox: Nothing to do with testing, this is during the build.
<infinity> xnox: All of which are kvm, except for s390x.
<xnox> armhf is containers
<xnox> no?
<infinity> No.
<xnox> infinity, is this built-time tests, rather than adt?
<infinity> I mean, all of them are now lxd-on-kvm, for other weird reasons.  But they're all the same.
<infinity> xnox: This is running "blender --help" directly after the build (in the build chroot).
<xnox> fun
<infinity> Amd amd64, armhf, and i386 succeed.  arm64, ppc64el, and s390x fail.
<infinity> s/fail/hang/
<infinity> But I'm going to stop wasting brain cycles on it until after I've tested a non-double-linked build.
<xnox> right. yeah, let's do that.
<infinity> Which need opencolorio built against the new openimageio.  Grind, grind...
<LocutusOfBorg> caffe-contrib is fixed
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: \o/
<LocutusOfBorg> sigh ginggs already did it
<LocutusOfBorg> ginggs, did you use -D_GLIBCXX_USE_C99_MATH=1?
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: no i did horrible hacky things - feel free to overwrite once it migrates :)
<ginggs> i diff'd cmath from gcc 5 and 7 and found weird if __GLIBCXX_HAVE_OBSOLETE_ISNAN and __GLIBCXX_HAVE_OBSOLETE_ISINF things
<LocutusOfBorg> I think using gcc-5 makes the C99_MATH somewhat needed
<LocutusOfBorg> I would override it right now, because it won't migrate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonttools [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.16.0-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> libkf5kface demoted, so maybe better wait
<infinity> xnox: Yay, the non-double-linked build worked.
<infinity> Not sure I have the brainpower to hunt the SIGBUS in mrpt/armhf this morning, though.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, should I upload caffe-contrib *now* or wait^
<LocutusOfBorg> it is still not published the one right now in -proposed
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Did you look at ginggs' diff yet to determine if yours is objectively "better"?
<LocutusOfBorg> yes I did
<infinity> Then go for it.
<LocutusOfBorg> +-    y[i] = static_cast<bool>((std::signbit)(x[i])))
<LocutusOfBorg> ++    y[i] = static_cast<bool>((::__builtin_signbit)(x[i])))
<LocutusOfBorg> this is what worries me more of his change, while mine seems "better" (even if I don't understand c++, or at least I like to avoid it)
<tyhicks> doko: thanks for the explanation - I missed the different copyright info in pam/constants.go
<LocutusOfBorg> ginggs, ^^ uploaded
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> yw!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-drivers-common (zesty-proposed/main) [1:0.4.22.1 => 1:0.4.22.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> can't we move freerdp to universe now? I don't know how to check
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: remmina needs to migrate to bionic first, which appears to require remmina-plugin-spice being demoted to universe (it is a new binary package)
<jbicha> there's a few ways to check, you can look at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.html
<LocutusOfBorg>  $ ./demote-to-proposed debhelper --dry-run -m "foo"
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm trying to play with such commands
<jbicha> also comes in a .svg version that's a bit different and there are component-mismatches-proposed versions too
<LocutusOfBorg> I know that page, but I prefer the bash tool, even if I'm not able to use it yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-drivers-common (xenial-proposed/main) [1:0.4.17.3 => 1:0.4.17.4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> slow publisher?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Uhh, demote-to-proposed has nothing to do with components.
<LocutusOfBorg> lol you right! ahahahah bad monday here :p
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: As for, "how do we know when to demote", the report *is* how we know.  There's no commandline tool.
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... ok! I wanted to look for a single package output
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Grep the report?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: There's no way to examine a single package and determine which component it belongs in, as it's a function of the archive as a whole combined with the seeds.  Hence the report.
<LocutusOfBorg> btw, stuff is "accepted" since 45 minutes... do we have some public log?
<infinity> Nope.
<LocutusOfBorg> does publisher need britney to finish?
<infinity> Which "stuff" are you after?
<apw> and 45m is not utterly unreasonable, that is a publisher-run sized delay
<LocutusOfBorg> caffe-contrib, I uploaded the ubuntu2 (showing as "accepted") and the ubuntu1 is "accepted" too
<apw> if there is a lot to copy it can take much longer than it often does
<LocutusOfBorg> ack, lets wait some more time
 * LocutusOfBorg brings coffee to britney
 * LocutusOfBorg please forward to publisher if you need it :)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: You don't really need to babysit it. :P
<apw> ubuntu1 is showing as published in the history, and ubuntu2 is pending waiting on the next publisher
<infinity> It's built, it'll publish shortly.
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, I mean binaries, not source "Bionic:  [FULLYBUILT] amd64 (Accepted)  [FULLYBUILT] ppc64el (Accepted)"
<LocutusOfBorg> anyhow, lets wait, and hope everything goes in release
<apw> must have missed the publisher indeed ... such things are sent to try us
<infinity> It won't right away.
<infinity> Still a few more bits.
<LocutusOfBorg> ack, will you sort them out?
<infinity> I think I'll demote and block mrpt, pending more time to find the sigbus.
<infinity> And blender needs to finish building in my PPA so I can copy it over.
<infinity> Which will be a couple of hours.
<LocutusOfBorg> ok thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> I have a perl merge ready, if I can upload after the big run
<infinity> Sonofa.  And a sigbus in blender on armhf too.
<infinity> WHY.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: fscrypt (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.2.2-0ubuntu2]
<tyhicks> doko: ^ I've fixed fscrypt's debian/copyright in ubuntu2 - thanks again!
<cyphermox> can someone please murder the nplan test on xenial that has been running for > 96 hours?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: edk2 (artful-proposed/universe) [0~20170911.5dfba97c-1 => 0~20170911.5dfba97c-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<smoser> hi. is 'verification-failed' sufficient to stop release of sru ?
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1721847 specifically want to stop that.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1721847 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Zesty) "sru cloud-init 2017-10-06 (17.1-18-gd4f70470-0ubuntu1)" [Medium,Fix committed]
<smoser> blackboxsw: ^ rharper ^
<slangasek> doko: urdfdom, do you think I should just do a no-change rebuild then?  actually kido didn't ftbfs on ppc64el in the gcc7 rebuilds so it's something besides just straight gcc7 abi change
<apw> smoser, yes verification-failed will prevent it being a candidate for release
<apw> smoser, will you be replacing it shortly ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: google-cloud-sdk (artful-release/partner) [176.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 176.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
<jbicha> apw: please reject mutter and gtk+3.0 from artful unapproved, we'll be doing point releases this week instead of cherry-picking patches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: google-cloud-sdk (zesty-release/partner) [176.0.0-0ubuntu1~17.04.0 => 176.0.0-0ubuntu1~17.04.0] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-drivers-common (artful-proposed/main) [1:0.4.23 => 1:0.4.23.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: google-cloud-sdk (xenial-release/partner) [176.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.0 => 176.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.0] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: google-cloud-sdk (trusty-release/partner) [176.0.0-0ubuntu1~14.04.0 => 176.0.0-0ubuntu1~14.04.0] (no packageset) (sync)
<sil2100> jbicha: ACK
<sil2100> jbicha: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gtk+3.0 [source] (artful-proposed) [3.22.24-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mutter [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.1-2ubuntu2.1]
<smoser> apw: we're working on it.
<apw> sil2100, ahh thats why i can't find them :
<apw> :_
<apw> ;_
<apw> :)
<slashd> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> slashd: yw! Sorry it took so long, got pulled into something else so my SRU shift has shifter
<sil2100> *shifted
<slashd> sil2100, no problem at all
<slashd> sil2100, just by curiosity, did you see andreas comment about ubuntu-advantage-tools ?
<slashd> on #ubuntu-devel
<sil2100> Yeah, didn't look at the bug yet
<slashd> sil2100, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 (artful-proposed/restricted) [384.90-0ubuntu3 => 384.90-0ubuntu3.17.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 (xenial-proposed/universe) [384.90-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 384.90-0ubuntu0.16.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mrpt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mrpt [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mrpt [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mrpt [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mrpt [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonttools [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.16.0-2]
<infinity> xnox: So, want more boost fun?  Linked against 1.62, blender on armhf works.  Double-linked, it works.  Linked only against 1.65, it SIGBUS.
<infinity> xnox: Methinks 1.65 may have some latent alignment issues.
<infinity> (This could also explain the mrpt SIGBUS, but maybe they're unrelated)
<infinity> slangasek, doko: ^-- I think, if mrpt and blender are either fixed or removed, we might be about ready to transition the ICU mess.  Maybe.  I need sleep, so handing off.
<slangasek> infinity: update_output looks like the uninstallable count has regressed; I guess I'll dig to understand?
<slangasek> e.g. a bunch of evolution stuff that wasn't there last night
<infinity> slangasek: That would be because boost isn't valid right now cause someone repromoted your -doc hacks to main.  I've re-demoted again.
<infinity> slangasek: A publisher cycle should make it look less bad.
<xnox> boost-doc should not be in main
<infinity> slangasek: I've re-demoted and updated the seeds, so component-mismatches stops lying.
<xnox> (fyi)
<infinity> xnox: It always has been.  Anyhow, I've bounced it to universe the correct way now.
<xnox> infinity, long story short, it ships no docs for a while now =)
<slangasek> infinity: k.
<xnox> trying to fix that for realz
<slangasek> infinity: right; that was a temporary demotion on my part before to make it migratable until we had a decision on whether it was correct to demote, I wasn't going to modify the seeds until decided.  Didn't count on people being mismatch-happy
<slangasek> xnox: it has no docs, but it wants to pull more javascript stuff into main - check.
<infinity> Err, yeah, if it ships no docs, dropping that dep would seem like a no-brainer. :P
<infinity> Erm, and another publisher run to pick up the libgnuradio-radar3.7.10 NBS removal I just had to do from -proposed.
<acheronuk> infinity: I reported https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=880166
<ubot5> Debian bug 880166 in dpkg "regression in dpkg-gensymbols output on symbols changes" [Normal,Open]
<acheronuk> not sure is that is impact enough to cherry pick before debian fix it
<acheronuk> though it did confuse the log parsing of the Kubuntu CI, hence my report
<infinity> acheronuk: Do you have an example log?
<infinity> acheronuk: Oh, I see, it's just the header of the output that's wrong.  It still presents the diff and errors out.
<acheronuk> infinity: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/343625396/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.libjpeg-turbo_1.5.2-0ubuntu6~18.04~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<infinity> acheronuk: So, no, the header being incorrect doesn't bug me enough to warrant an emergency upload.
<acheronuk> where I deliberately removed a symbol to test
<acheronuk> infinity: that is fine
<acheronuk> only impact I found so far was our CI, and have done a temp fix there
<acheronuk> so all is calm :)
<LocutusOfBorg> jbicha, so now some better possibility to move freerdp to universe?
<jbicha> sure
<slangasek> it's already on the component-mismatches list and will find itself demoted once icu migrates
<nacc> slangasek: iiuc, php7.1 in b-p is also blocked by icu (based upon update_output.txt) -- reading it, though, i'm a bit confused why php7.1-intl failed to install on armhf, it is from src:php7.1. Will this just 'resolve itself' once icu migrates?
<slangasek> nacc: that only shows that php7.1 cannot migrate solo because doing so makes php7.1-intl uninstallable (precisely because of icu).
<slangasek> nacc: the interesting output is what comes after the autohinter
<nacc> slangasek: ah right, thank you
<tyhicks> xnox: have you heard anything about the libseccomp xenial SRU that you have in the unapproved queue? I suspect that the artful release and bionic opening starved it of attention but I wanted to make sure there wasn't something else
<xnox> tyhicks, i have not had any feedback about it, no.
<tyhicks> alright
<tyhicks> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk+3.0 (artful-proposed/main) [3.22.24-0ubuntu2 => 3.22.25-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<nacc> slangasek: if i'm reading the second autohint correctly, (with php7.1 in the "Trying ..."), both mpd and poedit have been rebuilt in b-p with the new icu, but come up as being uninstallable?
<slangasek> nacc: the first autohint is the more complete one.  if the big transition doesn't go, the autohinter sometimes checks to see if there's a smaller subset that might be more manageable to push through
<nacc> slangasek: ah i see, that makes sense
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lshw (xenial-proposed/main) [02.17-1.1ubuntu3.3 => 02.17-1.1ubuntu3.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (trusty-proposed/main) [2.208.14 => 2.208.15] (desktop-core)
 * tsimonq2 scratches head
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktexteditor
<tsimonq2> So when that was released to artful-updates it wasn't removed from artful-proposed O_o
<slangasek> correct; that's modus operandi
<slangasek> post-promotion removals happen as a separate step
<tsimonq2> But usually those removals are done pretty quick, no? That was 4 days ago. ;)
<slangasek> not that quick.
<tsimonq2> Huh, ok, always thought it was within hours... anyways, carry on, thanks slangasek :)
<slangasek> definitely not, it's a manual operation
<xnox> infinity, is autosync on?
<xnox> infinity, or is postgresql-10 blacklisted?
<tsimonq2> xnox: (afair autosync was waiting for icu + boost + etc. to migrate)
<xnox> icu is good
<xnox> boost is not
<tsimonq2> xnox: Are the icu and boost transitions tangled?
<xnox> yes, but icu is done rebuilding things, but entagled to migrate things
<tsimonq2> Ok
<jbicha> xnox: see https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/10/29/%23ubuntu-release.html
<slangasek> xnox: it's not on because until icu/boost migrates, turning on autosync invites people to do rebuilds against other migrations in -proposed and grow the entanglement
<slangasek> xnox: infinity's last analysis was that only blender and mprt were still blocking but I haven't really had a chance to look
<xnox> at first i thought icu.... but then i had gag reflex when i saw -std=c++03
<xnox> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/343166764/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.cegui-mk2_0.8.7-1.3build3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<xnox> welcome to the 10s?
#ubuntu-release 2017-10-31
<doko> slangasek, infinity: uhd is entangled as well. now uploaded no-change rebuilds
<doko> and oce ...
<doko> openimageio too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fscrypt [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fscrypt [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fscrypt [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fscrypt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fscrypt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fscrypt [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fscrypt [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fscrypt [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fscrypt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fscrypt [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fscrypt [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fscrypt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fscrypt [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fscrypt [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-0ubuntu2]
<infinity> xnox: Did you seriously entangle a mir transition with the rest of this mess? :(
<infinity> xnox: Oh, mirclient didn't bump ABI.  Maybe I won't hunt you down.
<tsimonq2> (mir has enough rdeps to manage a transition? *runs*)
<infinity> tsimonq2: Still a few, and they're the sorts of things that trigger 3 days of tests.
<infinity> (gtk, xorg, mesa...)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Ah gotcha
<slangasek> infinity: did step 44 from the checklist get done? (Open an RT to ask IS to create chroots on the porter boxes.)
<infinity> slangasek: Nein.  Finishing the checklist was on my checklist after this (&!^%^ transition.
<slangasek> infinity: (which might be relevant to trying to fix mrpt on armhf)
<infinity> slangasek: But if someone (you?) was feeling the urge to investigate the SIGBUS in blender, I see how that would be a chicken and egg.
<infinity> slangasek: Or mrpt.
<slangasek> right
<infinity> I'm hoping they're the same root cause.   Bug life's never that simple.
<slangasek> if I manage to get a reproducer environment, I might be able to tell you
<doko> looks like somebody shoved in all his merges for bionic ... ;p regardless of transitions
<infinity> doko: I'm testing a fix for deal.ii right now.
<doko> infinity: it's uploaded
<infinity> doko: Oh, I was testing the upstream fix. :P
<infinity> If it's good, I think I'll swap fixes with yours.
<infinity> doko: Ooo, I think I have an openimageio/blender fix.  Just need a test build iteration of both to confirm.
<doko> infinity: and that will be enough? it looks like some gnome stuff wants to transition as well ...
<doko> jbicha: any gnome related soname bumps in -proposed?
<infinity> doko: I dunno.  I've been staring at this for the last couple of hours, not britney.
<infinity> doko: But once this is fixed, I'll go back to britney and see if we're done.
<infinity> doko: vorlon fixed mrpt, I believe.
<doko> osgearth autopkg test regression on armhf
<doko> no, britney doesn't look good
<infinity> Transient.
<doko> but update-output-helper doesn't work for me, and Laney isn't here
<infinity> Retrying.
<infinity> output will be a mess because boost went back to not being a valid candidate, pending ceph tests.
<doko> promoted some boost binaries again
<infinity> ?
<infinity> Ahh, for ceph and rados.
<infinity> How fun.
<infinity> Well, this is a fine time for autopkgtest.ubuntu.com to go away.
 * LocutusOfBorg is not feeling alone anymore with the F5 key on that page
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Hammering the F5 key wasn't helping.  At all.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: It had a load in the hundreds.
 * infinity murdered half of its processes, and now it seems happy.
<apw> those rebuild on demand pages ...
<infinity> apw: Yeah, that's not what was killing it.
<infinity> apw: There was some cron-like job that appears to desperately want locking and had a few dozen running.  And that was eating the CPU hard enough that apache's request.cgi and browse.cgi were backed up to last week, and the whole thing just gave up and stopped talking to people.
<apw> hmmm, i wonder if that is the one dropping the running summary (which is periodically generated)
<infinity> Not if the name is accurate.
<infinity> update-github-jobs is the thing that's chasing its own tail.
<apw> oh, nasty, that thing should die in a pit of boiling oil
<infinity> Not inclines to disagree.
<infinity> Nor inclined.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice-l10n (artful-proposed/main) [1:5.4.1-0ubuntu1 => 1:5.4.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> doko: what you want brother
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, I guess armhf failing with ENOSPACE on autopkgtests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (artful-proposed/main) [1:5.4.1-0ubuntu1 => 1:5.4.2-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: "update-output-helper doesn't work for me" would be a very weird way of expressing that question
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: That's been going on for a while now.  Retrying when they're less loaded works.
<infinity> Just a PITA.
<Laney> where is it visible right now?
<Laney> quick!
<infinity> Laney: A bunch of k* stuff failed on armhf with ENOSPCish issues just recently.
<infinity> Where "recently" is in the last few hours.
<infinity> It may be cleared up by now.
<Laney> gosh darn it
<infinity> Language.
<Laney> ok, when you catch it in the act (since I never have), can you get onto the machine that's running it and see what else is going on?
<infinity> Laney: I mean, I never really catch it "in the act", cause I tend to notice once the logs have been sucked up and britney's whining.
<infinity> That's a pretty hefty delay for realtime debugging.
<infinity> Laney: Speaking of things misbehaving.  Is that you editing update-github-jobs on juju-prod-ues-proposed-migration-machine-2 (wow, what a hostname)?
<Laney> Guess we could reduce the parallelism and add some more nodes
<Laney> Yeh
<Laney> Thanks juju
<Laney> that's autopkgtest-web/0 to me
<infinity> Laney: Oh, excellent.  I was about to whine to you about that needing some locking, but because I'm ignorant of how this deploys, wasn't sure I would be able to make an edit that was sicky.
<infinity> s/sicky/sticky/
<Laney> do the thing in autopkgtest-cloud git and then do the same thing on that machine
<infinity> (Also, 418 days uptime, while impressive, is also a bit wrong)
<Laney> PRODUCTION!
<Laney> it had a lot of stale files in the PENDING_DIR too
<Laney> who even knows how they got there
<infinity> pitti.
<infinity> pitti knows.
<Laney> well, I know how they *got* there
<infinity> And he's not talking.
<Laney> but I don't know why they stayed there
 * infinity sends the blender/armhf build on its merry way and does a happy dance.
<Laney> ubuntu@juju-prod-ues-proposed-migration-machine-2:/tmp/autopkgtest_webcontrol/github-pending$ time sudo flock -w 60 /run/lock/update-github-jobs.lock ~ubuntu/autopkgtest-cloud/webcontrol/update-github-jobs
<Laney> real	0m0.541s
<Laney> seems a bit happier
<infinity> doko: britney seems to be telling me that once it's happy with mrpt, blender, and deal.ii, it'll all migrate.  And all of those are buildable/building/publishing.  So, we're close.
<infinity> Laney: Excellent.  We'd had one running since May, so the job itself is clearly not super bright.
<Laney> Well, the -w 60 should cause email if it fails now
<Laney> I bet it's some case like the PR being deleted while the tests are running
<Laney> I'll look when it happens next
<Laney> wowzers, half of haskell got removed from testing
<infinity> I'd be okay with all of haskell being removed entirely from the archive.
<infinity> But, to be fair to the flavour-of-the-month gladiators, we'd also have to remove golang.
<infinity> (aw, darn)
 * infinity is going to prove how much he hates himself with a trip to McDonald's at 3:38am.
<apw> infinity, can i suggest you turn the unapproved queue until you get this heap to migrate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sysdig (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1ubuntu1 => 0.8.0-1ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 (zesty-proposed/universe) [384.90-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 => 384.90-0ubuntu0.17.04.2] (no packageset)
<infinity> apw: Oh ye of little faith.
<apw> heh, well it happened to you twice alresdy :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sysdig [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.8.0-1ubuntu3]
<LocutusOfBorg> sorry Laney for forwarding the wrong question then :)
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: np :P
 * LocutusOfBorg keeps fingers crossed
 * LocutusOfBorg looks scary at britney output and see morse-simulator
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: node-gulp-newer (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.3.0-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> ^^ this should finally unblock that node-foo
<LocutusOfBorg> s/foo/babel/
<LocutusOfBorg> so, britney, migration, autosync open?
<LocutusOfBorg> or a little perl upload before the autosync?
<doko> dans le lac, dans le lac, avec une pierre sur les pieds!
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: morse-simulator is only there because of blender.
<infinity> Which is publishing in this cycle.
 * infinity puts the publisher on manual to get the britney run in a single "transaction".
 * LocutusOfBorg is unsure uploading ceph was a good idea
<infinity> I won't hurt anything.
<infinity> Cause I'm not letting anything publish until icu migrates.
<LocutusOfBorg> so, migration in this run? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/bionic/2017-10-31/11:25:01.log
<LocutusOfBorg> ooh thanks infinity this is awesome :)
<infinity> Obviously not the run you linked.
<infinity> But the next one after this current publisher run settles.
<LocutusOfBorg> oh ok, so half an hour
<infinity> Or more.
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, probably
<apw> i doubt it will be that quick with 6 transitions in it
<infinity> britney takes a while to think that hard.
<infinity> Shame the ocaml transition won't make it, but oh well.
<infinity> If someone wants to fix the plpot/ppc64el segv, that'd be lovely.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I'm stopped by that ppx, putting in -proposed 3 packages should be mostly ok
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I tried on debian porterbox, and no segv, so I can't debug it further
<LocutusOfBorg> ppx-core failure is obscure to me <-- xnox any idea?
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, last time it was hard too =/
<LocutusOfBorg> but that error seems a failure related to ocaml missing files
<xnox> infinity, why do we keep "maintaining" packages in ubuntu that have been RoQA in Debian?
<infinity> xnox: Which package?
<xnox> infinity, for example diet
<infinity> xnox: Because no one noticed it was removed, I suppose.
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/diet/+bug/1728466
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1728466 in diet (Ubuntu) "Please remove diet (removed from Debian)" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> infinity, it seems like our removals take too long / are low priority / high overhead?
<infinity> xnox: Or someone did notice indeed. :)
<xnox> as in it is quicker for me to fix it, then to remove it, but i've been fixing same packages over and over and over again just to get boost moving
<jbicha> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/ < have fun
<xnox> but in total, removing it years ago, would save my time over these past years.
<infinity> xnox: To be fair, jbicha filed that bug all of two days ago.
<xnox> infinity, sure, but it was removed from debian a while ago, no?
<xnox> actually no
<xnox> just in september
<xnox> ah, removed from testing in 2014
<infinity> Yes.  And I imagine we've been crap about manually checking those things.
<jbicha> until a day or two ago, it had a reverse-recommends in Ubuntu from a debian-science metapackage too
<xnox> but we have stopped following removals from testing / never done that
<infinity> We've never followed testing removals.
<xnox> hence me recalling diet for years.
<infinity> And very much can't with auto-removals.
<infinity> Because auto-removals punt things temporarily all the time.
<xnox> and then i go and rant that debian doesn't remove crap from unstable either.
<doko> tyhicks: fscrypt ftbfs on some archs, just in case you don't expect that ;p
<xnox> because auto-removal from testing is good enough.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-gulp-newer [sync] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
<xnox> infinity, i wish these would be processed.... t that debian doesn't remove crap from unstable either.
<xnox> <doko> tyhicks: fscrypt ftbfs on some archs, just in case you don't expect that ;p
<xnox> bah
<xnox> infinity, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=u8rm
<doko> ?
<xnox> doko, miss-paste
<doko> and I thought you turned on echo mode for my comments ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-gulp-newer [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-gulp-newer [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> new run started
<infinity> Won't be this one, I don't think.
<infinity> Seems to have started 2 minutes before the archive was published. :P
<doko> can that be better triggered?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diet [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.8.0-1ubuntu7] (no packageset)
<infinity> It's not so much a triggering issue as it is that long runs delay the next.
<infinity> (Yes, there's a TODO to also get faster triggering, but when britney is taking 14 minutes, as well as other archive reports adding to that, we get what we get)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diet [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.8.0-1ubuntu7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diet [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.8.0-1ubuntu7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diet [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.8.0-1ubuntu7] (no packageset)
<infinity> xnox: So, you complained about it and then fixed it?
<xnox> infinity, yes because previously i've been told to fix things than demand their removal.
<ginggs> infinity: slow removals are slow... if only there were people volunteering to join ubuntu-archive ;)
<xnox> infinity, colin.... steve...
<infinity> xnox: "Removed from Debian and no rdeps" has always been a valid reason to ask for removal.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected diet [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.0-1ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected diet [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.0-1ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected diet [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.0-1ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected diet [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.0-1ubuntu7]
<infinity> xnox: When those conditions aren't met is when we tell you to stop saying "let's just remove it".
<xnox> thanks!
<cjwatson> Yeah, I never told you to not remove things when they'd been removed from Debian and had no rdeps.
<infinity> And I guarantee Steve didn't, cause he's more removal-happy than I like.
<xnox> so how about these things then? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=u8rm
<jbicha> does removed from Debian sometimes mean "removed from Debian Testing" here?
<infinity> I saw the paste the first time.
<infinity> jbicha: No.
<xnox> security team is begging to remove click =/
<infinity> jbicha: Removed from testing is completely meaningless these days.
<xnox> sometimes its real, but often it is not.
<xnox> and will come back in a month or two.
<infinity> xnox: I thought something was blocking click removal the last time we looked at this stack.
<infinity> xnox: If that's no longer true, I'm happy to revisit.
<infinity> xnox: Also, do you have some sort of sign-off from responsible parties for each of these?  I've been told a few times that we don't just get to decide "that was a phone tihng, no one cares anymore" all by ourselves.
<infinity> (if we did, we'd remove mir too, for instance)
<xnox> infinity, we will not remove mir, mir is stills upported.
<xnox> i don't see how mir is entagled yet, one sec.
<infinity> xnox: Yes.  I know.  But you see my point.
<xnox> infinity, all the python3-click stuff is the real python-click, not our click packages.
<jbicha> infinity: can we remove and see if anyone complains?
<infinity> xnox: Where's your evidence, other than "xnox, who never worked on this stack, said so" that all of these packages are fair game?
<xnox> infinity, and click-apparmor/click-systemd/click-bin-path are leaf things.
<xnox> infinity, the bit of merge proposal signed off by wili cooke, laney, security team?
 * xnox is not sure i spelled wil right
<xnox> infinity, listing all the removals...?
<infinity> xnox: Which isn't linked on the bugs, and you haven't FedExed me a hard copy.
<infinity> xnox: I'm not big on doing things based on faith.
<infinity> Maybe I missed some smoke signals?
<xnox> infinity, but e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click-apparmor/+bug/1713710 you do see jdstrand saying please nuke this, right?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1713710 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "RM: obsolete product" [High,Triaged]
<xnox> infinity, asked for will cooke to comment again on all of these bugs, in plain sight....
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, I'm not questioning click, but your bug search is a lot more than click.
<infinity> xnox: For instance, while I would *love* to remove oxide-qt (and find a time machine, and remove it three years ago), people spent a lot of time telling me it was important, even post-post-phone.
<infinity> xnox: So, I need people who aren't you to tell me it's not anymore.
<jbicha> how recently was that, for oxide-qt?
<infinity> jbicha: Like I said, post-post-phone, so in the last 6mo.
<xnox> infinity, it's the stuff from https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-seeds/unity8-removals/+merge/323615
<xnox> infinity, there are conflicting singnals from conflicting groups.
<xnox> infinity, hence e.g. i did add a kiosk seed to keep track of things we are committing to keep. like mir and miral stuff.
<xnox> infinity, plus some people did not realise that removal from $dev doesn't remove things from xenial, or the snap store =/
<infinity> xnox: So, for instance, the inline comments there state they want to keep content-hub, but you filed for removal.
<xnox> infinity, correct, because that has changed later =/
<xnox> infinity, they claimed they wanted it into the kiosk, seed, but then backed down from it.
<xnox> infinity, they did land the massive merge that dropped content hub deps from qtubuntu / qtmir last cycle, no?
<xnox> (they needed content hub, until that merge landed)
<xnox> infinity, and content-hub is gone now, and nobody is screaming.
<infinity> Err, yeah, I mixed up content-hub and media-hub there.
<Laney> I asked for that merge proposal to be updated
<xnox> infinity, there are no comments about media-hub it seems.
<xnox> Laney, true.
<infinity> Anyhow, this is helpful, but it also seems very lacking in some sort of final consensus.
<xnox> Laney, is the format it was in previously good enough? just drop the lines that have been processed, and list only the things that are still to be removed?
<infinity> Happy to whack click* though.
<Laney> It was reasonably useful as a way to comment on individual items
<xnox> infinity, well click-*, we still have things build-dep on libclick-dev. But without removing click itself, just yet, due to click-* rdeps
<xnox> infinity, i do not want removals to increase uninstallable counts, because britney.
<xnox> infinity, hence leaf-first removals.
<infinity> Reverse-Build-Depends
<infinity> =====================
<infinity> * click-apparmor
<infinity> * click-bin-path
<infinity> * click-systemd
<infinity> * unity-scopes-api
<infinity> And unity-scopes-api is still elsewhere entangled, if I recall.
<infinity> Which is where we were at last time we talked about this.
<xnox> infinity, last one is a funny one....
<infinity> Right, url-dispatcher hell.
<infinity> xnox: So, no, I can't action this.  HTH, HAND.
<xnox> Laney, is unity-scopes-api u8 or u7 thing? and will clicks be supported going forward?
<xnox> infinity, HTH?
<xnox> =)
<infinity> Hope That Helps.
<Laney> Dunno, sorry, I'm a bit busy right now
<xnox> infinity, you can remove click-apparmor
<xnox> no?
<infinity> No point until it's all on the chopping block.
<xnox> ok
<infinity> Sort out the url-dispatcher mess.
<infinity> Then come back.
<xnox> infinity, my uploads removing url-dispatcher got reverted by seb128
<xnox> infinity, so i need to what, raise it to the TC?
<jbicha> xnox: was that intentional or was that just because you refuse to use the Vcs like we ask?
<xnox> infinity, seb128 does not have time himself to remove url-dispatcher dependencies
<infinity> Well, url-dispatcher itself may be good and wonderful, it's url-dispatcher linking libunity-scopes1.0 that's likely where the break needs to happen.
<infinity> But maybe both need to go, I dunno.  Not my call.
<xnox> jbicha, if that team doesn't like the work offered, that team can do the work themselves.
<infinity> jbicha: "Didn't use the VCS" should never be an excuse for accidental reverts.  We don't build from the VCS, it's not authoritative.
<infinity> Even bileto got this right. :P
<xnox> infinity, it was not accidental. it was intentional. "revert xnox upload for not using vcs" that revert upload was also done not using vcs.
<infinity> One of the few things it did right.
<jbicha> oh come on, xnox blatanly refuses to use the bzr branch despite being asked politely many times
<xnox> infinity, i like how url-dispatcher has a loop onto itself via unity-scopes-api
<infinity> jbicha: Well, I can't speak to any ongoing feuds there, but while I don't "blatantly refuse", I often rapid-fire a fix at the archive and don't have time to go checking for and checking out everyone's pet VCS to make sure the changes aren't lost.
<infinity> But I also live in some weird era all by myself, I guess, where I debdiff before I upload.
<jbicha> infinity: we don't have a problem with you, xnox's words and actions went further
<jbicha> and this is the second time recently that xnox brought this up so I thought I would respond this time
<xnox> infinity, i was told to commit no change rebuilds for boost transitions before =)))))))
<infinity> Mmm, look at all those tasty ACCEPTED mails.
<seb128> xnox, you have been asked several time nicely to please use the vcs or hand a debdiff to us if you can't be bothered but to not cowboy uploads for that set without review or vcs use, it's not that much to ask is it?
<seb128> anyway we had that discussion for hours and I doubt it leads to something this time so I'm not going to argue
<xnox> seb128, please remove packages from the archive that are no longer maintained.
<seb128> just re-state that for those who don't have context
<xnox> seb128, however you like.
<xnox> seb128, e.g. url-dispatcher dependency chains - either with removals, source code changes / conditionalising code, etc. as you wish. it's all yours.
<infinity> Or unity-scopes-api.
<infinity> Which I made even worse this cycle by making it build-dep on g++-6. :P
<xnox> seb128, how do i escalate this request, as it has been overdue. It was due to remove u8 deps for artful release.
<xnox> universe is not a graveyard, things we deprecate we must remove from the archive - for example old toolchains, upstart, etc.
<xnox> seb128, infinity - last time i've asked seb128 to handle these removals, the way he wants them to be done, he refused to do so, citing the lack of time.
<seb128> you can remove a good part of universe by that definition
<xnox> seb128, i'm talking about canonical-upstream, never in debian, deprecated project.
<seb128> xnox, stop being childish
<seb128> it's not that hard to send us a debdiff or commit to a vcs you have commit access to
<seb128> all those discussions are orthogonal to the point
<seb128> you are just making a point of not wanting to respect our workflow for whatever reason
<seb128> you could have done a commit by 10/10th of the efforts you are putting into arguing there
<seb128> that said I go back to do work, if you are interested in working with others rather than being confrontational you are still welcome to send us  a patch or to commit to the vcs listed in control and dput
<seb128> (1/10th)
<infinity> Re-enabling the publisher to publish the icu transition to the release pocket.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 [source] (xenial-proposed) [384.90-0ubuntu0.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 [source] (zesty-proposed) [384.90-0ubuntu0.17.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 [source] (artful-proposed) [384.90-0ubuntu3.17.10.1]
<jhodapp> xnox, infinity what about media-hub exactly?
<xnox> jhodapp, is it a u8 thing and dead; or a useful thing stand alone; is it supported as part of u7 desktop? is it supported as part of gnome desktop? should it be removed? is it used by mir/kiosk?
<xnox> general archeology
<infinity> jhodapp: It's on xnox's "remove from the archive for 18.04" list.  Should it be?
<xnox> yeah that ^
<jhodapp> xnox, it can be useful with u7, u8 although I haven't actually seen someone take it up yet
<jhodapp> it's more that it's potentially useful
<jbicha> joedborg: could you give an answer that looks more like yes or no ? ;)
<jbicha> jhodapp: ^
<jhodapp> jbicha, depends, how much from u8's ecosystem are we keeping around in general?
<jbicha> unity8 itself was removed from Ubuntu 17.10, what's left are some old dependencies
<jhodapp> jbicha, which ones are you keeping around for example? I can better answer your question then
<jbicha> mir is kept because of Canonical kiosk projects, I'm not aware of much else specifically from Unity8 that we still are explicitly keeping
<jbicha> if you wanted to run Unity8 on Ubuntu 17.10, you would need dozens of packages that have been removed
<jbicha> Unity7 is being kept around as long as it works although we did remove Ubuntu Online Accounts which makes Unity not as useful in 17.10 as Unity was in 17.04
<jhodapp> jbicha, ok, so this is removing from the main archive and not universe? Or is this complete removal?
<infinity> Complete.
<jhodapp> ok, well it's probably worth removing then since you're doing 99% of the others
<LocutusOfBorg> are britney/publisher running now?
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, your fpc fix, I'm going to try a force-sync, because the new upstream release (according to the fact that this was an upstream cherry-pick) should include it
<LocutusOfBorg> even if that file is still untouched, I see some case-sensitiveness fixes somewhere around it
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: britney will be back on shortly.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: And I don't even recall what fpc fix you're referring to. :)
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I *think* this was some sort of testsuite fix
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fpc/3.0.2+dfsg-5ubuntu1 probably making autopkgtests sad, because the -5 plain upload was building on affected arches
<LocutusOfBorg> history seems to agree with me http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/f/fpc/artful/amd64
<LocutusOfBorg> confirmed, lets try to drop and see what happens https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-artful/artful/amd64/f/fpc/20170914_190934_5f054@/log.gz
<infinity> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=875838
<ubot5> Debian bug 875838 in fpc "fpc: test/units/sysutils/texpfncase fails on some systems (patch attached)" [Important,Fixed]
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks for the britney restore
<infinity> Yes, they claim it's fixed.  I didn't check to be sure.
<LocutusOfBorg> debdiff looks promising TBH
<LocutusOfBorg> btw I would upload perl since queues are empty
<LocutusOfBorg> uploading in 30 minutes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: broadcom-sta (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [6.30.223.271-3~16.04.1 => 6.30.223.271-3~16.04.3] (no packageset)
<infinity> auto-sync enabled.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fpc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> \o/
<acheronuk> but with the auto-sync and Qt transition, I may as well take a few days off!
<LocutusOfBorg> uploading perl *now* then
<acheronuk> uh oh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fpc [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Qt transition started
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fpc [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
 * LocutusOfBorg sits on the river, waiting for the world to explode
 * tsimonq2 joins LocutusOfBorg 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libayatana-appindicator (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.5.2-1]
 * acheronuk finds a nice riverside pub with a beer garden
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fpc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> node-babel seems to need bootstrapping
<LocutusOfBorg> so, if anybody has the powers...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: acpi-call (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2 => 1.1.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dm-writeboost (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-1~16.04.1 => 2.2.6-1~16.04.2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Qt needs some moar poking, things should be syncing then depwait. QtBase is uploaded, and when I get home in ~ 5 hours I'll upload the rest with deltas.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ndiswrapper (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.60-3~ubuntu16.04.1 => 1.60-3~ubuntu16.04.2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> For now, the queue goes to perl then :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dahdi-linux (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:2.10.2~dfsg-1ubuntu1 => 1:2.10.2~dfsg-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fpc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fpc [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-monasca-statsd (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.7.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fpc [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fpc [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.4+dfsg-1]
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: do you know if those ayatana-indicator packages will cause any problems being synced to Ubuntu?
<flexiondotorg> jbicha: I spoke to sunweaver about this last week.
<flexiondotorg> My understanding is all the libraries have different namespaces.
<flexiondotorg> So no collisions.
<jbicha> ok, sounds fun 🤠
<LocutusOfBorg> and remmina supports them both
<LocutusOfBorg> which one to choose? right now it picked up the alternate dependency, just because ayatana is not available.
<LocutusOfBorg> A no-change rebuild will make it pick the new one, should we MIR it? my goal is to include all the changes in Debian, the delta is near zero now
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: Debian just switched the order, but I believe we'll need to revert that for Ubuntu for now
<jbicha> I don't think any Ubuntu desktop supports the new ayatana-appindicator but several support the old one so we shouldn't change yet
<sil2100> infinity, apw: I was fixing biometryd that's FTBFS with the new boost, had it fixed besides a qml unittest that just keeps failing - and now after a quick chat with kenvandine we noticed that it's just a leaf package that's not used anywhere, so...
<LocutusOfBorg> ok so from the next merge I'll swap them
<sil2100> infinity, apw: can we just remove it?
<sil2100> Pretty please?
<sil2100> No rdeps, not seeded anywhere, not caring (was for the turbo device for touch)
<jbicha> biometryd is listed on LP: #1713076
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1713076 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu) "Please remove more orphaned unity8 packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713076
<sil2100> jbicha: thanks
<sil2100> Let me comment there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop)
<apw> sounds reasonable to me
<xnox> infinity, well done you =) the drop on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/history.html looks really nice =)
<sil2100> Well job, good done
<bdmurray> sil2100: Could you release some SRUs I've done?
<bdmurray> sil2100: update-manager, ubuntu-release-upgrader and cracklib2
<sil2100> bdmurray: sure, you mean from -proposed to -updates?
<bdmurray> sil2100: indeed
<LocutusOfBorg> mapreri, sync opencv from experimental? (this is a joke)
<LocutusOfBorg> but 3.3.1 in experimental is a sensible thing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unity-control-center (xenial-proposed/main) [15.04.0+16.04.20170214-0ubuntu1 => 15.04.0+16.04.20170214-0ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<xnox> infinity, i have dd'ed artful desktop iso onto a usb stick; booting it on lenovo idepad it offers me two options "uefi usb boot" and "usb hdd boot".
<xnox> uefi works
<xnox> usb hdd ends up with isolinux prompt no config found
<xnox> is it normal, or do we expect isolinux / legacy boot of usb work? as far as i can tell, it works with xenial.iso
<nacc> slangasek: sorry to bug you again, upstream php did another microrelease while my SRUs are in the unapproved queues. I think it makes sense to just update to those, can you reject src:php7.0 from xenial src:php7.1 from artful? I'll reupload both today after updating php7.1 in bionic.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected php7.0 [source] (xenial-proposed) [7.0.24-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected php7.1 [source] (artful-proposed) [7.1.10-0ubuntu0.17.10.1]
<rbasak> nacc, slangasek: ^ done
<nacc> rbasak: thanks!
<Laney> xnox: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/s390x/c/clblas/20171031_154729_bfa18@/log.gz
<Laney> that is the one
<xnox> Laney, wow ^_^
<xnox> i have seen a miracle now
<Laney> a halloween present for you
<tsimonq2> Laney: On a scale from no-change rebuild to merging debian-installer from Debian and losing all your work 10 times in a row, how much sp00k? :P
<Laney> tsimonq2: New GHC upload when you've reached level 15 of a Haskell transition
<Laney> <insert horror movie scream>
<tsimonq2> Laney: damn that's spooky :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> hey please don't make haskell jokes! they are too scary to me
<tsimonq2> Can someone pretty please review qtbase in NEW so we can have a quick and easy Qt transition? <3
<LocutusOfBorg> btw a good joke: perl takes longer on amd64 than armhf and arm64 lol
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: loll
<LocutusOfBorg> "quick and easy QT transition" <-- its a trap!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, unfortunately that slow amd64 makes the publisher sad because the arch:all aren't available
<LocutusOfBorg> I remember britney showing sadness for this
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: lol Qt 5.9.2 transition should be quick and painless now that I'm a MOTU
<tsimonq2> And yeah, arch:all :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop)
<slangasek>  sbuild-build-depends-core-dummy : Depends: build-essential but it is not going to be installed
<slangasek> that's not good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.21 => 2.408.22] (desktop-core)
<sil2100> bdmurray: as for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1725605, I see someone mentioned the fix 'didn't work' and I saw it being switched to verification-failed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1725605 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Artful) "upgrade to 17.10 uncalculable without universe" [Medium,Fix committed]
<sil2100> bdmurray: is this still good to go?
<bdmurray> sil2100: the didn't work guy did have universe enabled
<bdmurray> sil2100: and the v-failed autotagging was unrelated
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, hey, do you think we can build perl uploads via a bileto ppa? create a new ppa on bileto.ubuntu.com; then copy package from debian there; wait for it to build on all architectures; click finalise to land into bionic-proposed?
<bdmurray> sil2100: There's been a bad bug triager of u-r-u bugs too
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, this way all architectures will see the new modules arch:all build at the same time as the binary builds.
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, our amd64 is one of the slower arches, and we have build-essentials uninstallable on ppc64le/s390x for a long time, until amd64 catches up =( and things are not nice.
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, what do you think about that?
<slangasek> RAOF: hi, could I ask you to have a look today at the livecd-rootfs in xenial-proposed queue?  it fixes a remaining regression that was introduced when launchpad switched to containers for livefs builds
<slangasek> RAOF: it also includes an unrelated but small change that I haven't bothered filing SRU paperwork for because livecd-rootfs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (xenial-proposed/main) [2.21.63.4 => 2.21.63.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager-applet (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.3 => 1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lazarus/1.8.0~rc5+dfsg-1/+build/13649697
<LocutusOfBorg> can you please hold on autosync? perl is probably making something look bad on dpkg side
<LocutusOfBorg> I need to figure  it out
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, last time I tried, I failed in creating a bileto ppa :/
<LocutusOfBorg> I created a ticket, I didn't find the way to create a ppa, and I closed it after some minutes of digging
<LocutusOfBorg> or maybe the issue your are talking about is the lazarus one...
<LocutusOfBorg> mehh, it is building now
<LocutusOfBorg> so nevermind
<LocutusOfBorg> I'll retry whatever failed after perl upload
<sil2100> xnox: I'm looking at your xenial ubiquity upload, was wondering why did you remove the test_secure_ap_can_enter_password test? Is it no longer a valid test with the enterprise changes?
<sil2100> xnox: ok, I see it's what happened to bionic/artful, so yeah, let me just agree that it's how it should be
<LocutusOfBorg> perl, sweet per
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.21.63.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted network-manager-applet [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.4]
<sil2100> xnox, doko: btw. I am building dbus-cpp for the boost transition in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3019
<sil2100> Might jam some additional touch-related packages there
<sil2100> xnox, doko: I'll be ignoring those that we might potentially remove, as it's a waste of time then
<jbicha> the logs look to me like the autosync is crashing? https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/auto-sync/2017-10-31/
 * jbicha bisects to figure out when it started
<jbicha> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/auto-sync/2017-10-03/ before the 23:00 log
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: murano-dashboard (artful-proposed/universe) [1:4.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 1:4.0.0-0ubuntu1.1] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: murano-dashboard (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.2.0-0ubuntu1 => 1:3.2.0-0ubuntu2] (openstack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [17.1-25-g17a15f9e-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 17.1-27-geb292c18-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unity-control-center [source] (xenial-proposed) [15.04.0+16.04.20170214-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (zesty-proposed/main) [17.1-25-g17a15f9e-0ubuntu1~17.04.1 => 17.1-27-geb292c18-0ubuntu1~17.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (artful-proposed/main) [17.1-25-g17a15f9e-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 17.1-27-geb292c18-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<smoser> hey. those are blackboxsw and i uploads for cloud-inti fix that is in -proposed. small change to what is there... woudl apprediate someone looking
<tsimonq2> The Qt 5.9.2 transition is currently blocked on qtbase being in NEW.
<tsimonq2> I'd appreciate it if someone could take a look.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (artful-proposed) [3:12.0.0-0ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (zesty-proposed) [3:11.0.3-0ubuntu3.1]
<slangasek> tsimonq2: how painful will that transition be once it does clear new?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Minimal, it's a bugfix Qt release and I now have upload access to 75% of what I need to
<tsimonq2> slangasek: In fact, I'll be surprised if it lasts until the weekend...
<slangasek> tsimonq2: having access to upload is different than the packages building reliably.  how many packages have to be rebuilt, how many of those currently fail to build, etc?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: (most if not all blockers were dealt with during the last transition)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Well at minimum I think there's ABI changes for qtbase and qtdeclarative. From the test rebuilds I've done with sbuild, every build that passed last transition passes this time as well.
<tsimonq2> (when I say "I think" I'm saying that those are the packages I *know* have ABI changes, others *might* but I'm not entirely sure)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: ok cool
<slangasek> jbicha: has auto-sync really been failing consistently since the 3rd?  the few logs I've looked at all seem to have different errors
<xnox> it will clog the autopkgtest infra which is running at reduced capacity due to lcy redeploy, no?
<slangasek> xnox: is lcy not already back up?
<slangasek> it looks up to me
<xnox> i see red at https://launchpad.net/builders and not as many builders as usually, but i might be wrong
<xnox> and many builders in "cleaning" state is not nice either
<slangasek> xnox: otoh there are builds started within the past hour; and I see running autopkgtest VMs in lcy01.  I think we're just working through the backlog now
<tsimonq2> slangasek: New qtbase upload incoming, accidentally forgot something.
<tsimonq2> (well, as soon as my sponsor uploads it ;) )
<jbicha> slangasek: I mean I didn't read all the logs but there are lots of failures since then
<cjwatson> xnox: not especially bad, but I'm doing an autostab anyway
<cjwatson> xnox: fewer builders is because there's an lcy01 redeployment in progress, so lcy01 has three fewer compute nodes than usual because they're part of the redeploy
<cjwatson> xnox: hence 1/3 fewer vbuilders in lcy01 because otherwise they wouldn't fit
<cjwatson> slangasek: ^-
<slangasek> ok, so the redeploy is still in process
<cjwatson> right, it just hasn't yet involved taking down all of lcy01
<slangasek> ah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected lxcfs [source] (artful-proposed) [2.0.8-0ubuntu1]
<slangasek> tsimonq2: is this accidentally forgotten thing in any way related to the circular build-dependency between qttools-opensource-src and qtbase-opensource-src/amd64?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: it would probably be a bad idea to accept the binaries on !amd64 archs
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Yeah
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Hm, it's late on the side of $sponsor, could you please upload this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25861608/
<slangasek> y
<tsimonq2> y = . or y = why ?
<slangasek> y = gah
<slangasek> I mean yes
<tsimonq2> Ok, thanks
<nacc> lol, I'm going to use that "y = gah"
<tsimonq2> lol
<slangasek> nacc: xnox-approved
<nacc> slangasek: :)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: My plan is to apply for PPU after this transition so there shall be no more "y"s :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxcfs (artful-proposed/main) [2.0.7-0ubuntu5 => 2.0.8-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxcfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.0.7-0ubuntu1~16.04.2 => 2.0.8-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxcfs (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.7-0ubuntu1~17.04.2 => 2.0.8-0ubuntu1~17.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: rsplib (bionic-proposed/primary) [3.0.1-1ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rsplib [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu2] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu2] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6 [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.6.34-26.19-0ubuntu0.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6 [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.6.34-26.19-0ubuntu1.1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-01
<slangasek> Ł
<slangasek> mmhmm
<slangasek> tsimonq2: qtbase-opensource-src ftbfs on amd64. next?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: That should have passed. Damn.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Comment out the docs building like in the 5.7 transition I guess. That's the next step.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I'll do that when I get home
<tsimonq2> slangasek: (dunno how long you'll be around tonight though)
<tsimonq2> (that still should have passed though, I'll investigate why we're *still* seeing this when I get home)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu2] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop)
<xnox> slangasek, infinity - boost1.62 is up for source+binary demotion back to universe. all of main transitioned to 1.65.
<doko> xnox: already demoted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu2] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libayatana-appindicator [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Harumph, I don't don't what's going on. I sent m i t y a 5 7 a ping, I'll work it out and ping you when it's *actually* ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted borgbackup [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.11-0ubuntu1.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu2] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.65.2 => 0.65.3] (lubuntu)
<tsimonq2> rbasak: That's the follow-up for the ongoing lubuntu-meta et al. Firefox PulseAudio thing ^^^
<jbicha> slangasek: next time you see sil2100, ask him why he can't just use ascii for his name like everyone else
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.5/+publishinghistory
<jbicha> at least he's not using emoji like https://launchpad.net/~popey
<jbicha> so if you want the easy workaround just ask him if he'd be willing to change his Launchpad name temporarily
<slangasek> jbicha: yah, solved now with judicious use of .encode
<jbicha> slangasek: is autosync turned on now? and should we be syncing from 'testing' at least for now?
<slangasek> jbicha: it's been turned on for a bit now and has just been failing as you noted.  This run that I've started manually should manage to clear.  As for syncing from testing, that probably would've been a question to ask before the start of the cycle... me, I'd just be happy to see fewer packages synced from experimental without their reverse-dependencies handled
<slangasek> jbicha: I think we've used testing instead of unstable for autosyncing during only one LTS cycle
<jbicha> ok, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianImportFreeze confirms that LTS's auto-sync from unstable now too
<infinity> jbicha: Yeah, "sync from testing" was a bit of a failed experiment.
<infinity> jbicha: Testing just moves too slowly (and many Debian RC bugs aren't RC for us), so once we started running our own britney, gating on Debian's was more a hindrance than a help.
<slangasek> jbicha: of course, these gateway timeouts aren't getting our syncs there any faster
<slangasek> (trying again)
<slangasek> yeah, it's timeout city now
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: are you still working on the ocaml transition?
<flocculant> when are we likely to see the tracker showing bionic?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I suspect you need to do a full bootstrap, not trying to build the docs packages at all on first run, instead of trying to build them with a lower version of Qttools etc. That build failure looks similar to last time you tried that with 5.9.1?
<acheronuk> test build: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc/+packages?field.name_filter=qtbase
<popey> jbicha: I intentionally use emoji in unexpected places because someone on the launchpad team suggested it all worked fine :)
<popey> jbicha: (after fedora found bugs as a result of having the "Schroedinger's Cat" codename :)
<Ukikie> I use → in d/changelog, it's really not much.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libayatana-indicator (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.6.1-1]
<acheronuk> I have enough trouble with typos in changelogs anyway, let alone putting in odd character! lol
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, I don't know how to fix ppx, I asked xnox for help
<LocutusOfBorg> since it is RC buggy in Debian too, for the same reason, I would just put it in proposed, and let it migrate
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: is there a bug report for that?
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=877507
<ubot5> Debian bug 877507 in src:ppx-core "ppx-core FTBFS: E: Cannot find external tool 'ocamlbuild'" [Serious,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> fixing that ocamlbuild dependency leads to a ton of other errors, we kept patching ppx-core in ubuntu by importing new releases as quilt patch
<LocutusOfBorg> but this sucks for unmaintained debian packages
<LocutusOfBorg> and is not working anymore now :/
<doko> now lp: #1729235
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1729235 in ppx-core (Ubuntu) "ppx-core ftbfs from source" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729235
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: still blocking: libplplot-ocaml
<LocutusOfBorg> I can't debug, and the segfault doesn't happen in debian ppc64el porterboxes
<LocutusOfBorg> any idea?
<LocutusOfBorg> mitya57, qtbase-opensource-src is looking qtattributionsscanner in the new location, but since qttools aren't build because of new qtbase not available...
<LocutusOfBorg> I would patch qtbase-opensource-src to use the old location, and when qttools builds, revert that change, but I can't find the location
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 mitya57. ok that test build I mentioned of qtbase-opensource-src built ok for amd64, which is not really surprising
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libayatana-indicator [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> acheronuk, I'm trying an hammer for qtbase-opensource-src
<LocutusOfBorg> if this one publishes, we can revert the change
<LocutusOfBorg> something similar to https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git/commit/?h=experimental&id=f8d183eabc6a9a80b7c1e200bef43584f0045f52
<Laney> something is smelly with s390x/bos02
<Laney> /bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ayatana-ido (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-fan (artful-proposed/main) [0.12.6 => 0.12.7~17.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-fan (zesty-proposed/main) [0.12.6~17.04.1 => 0.12.7~17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-fan (xenial-proposed/main) [0.9.2 => 0.12.7~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> acheronuk, sadly seems that there is a bileto to solve qt, I wasn't aware :/
<acheronuk> LocutusOfBorg: just building Qt as per 2nd section here would maybe have been better: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git/tree/debian/README.source
 * acheronuk shrugs
<acheronuk> should really have been done in a landing PPA and copied over when done, IMO
<LocutusOfBorg> this is what we are doing/discussing right now
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<acheronuk> trying to hack your way around that process usually ends up causing more issues than it solves
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu4] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xtables-addons (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.12-0.1~16.04.1 => 2.12-0.1~16.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu4] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu4] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu4] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop)
<flexiondotorg> jbicha: Ubuntu MATE is very likely going to switch to ayatana-indicators in 18.04.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu4] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop)
<xnox> could you please remove boost1.63 from the archive? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost1.63/+bug/1729090
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1729090 in boost1.63 (Ubuntu) "RM boost1.63, never default 1.65.1 is in" [High,Confirmed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debconf [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.5.64] (core)
<doko> xnox: done, but I don't understand the high priority
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: e2fsprogs [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.43.7-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtbase-opensource-src [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu4] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-ido [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debconf [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.64]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted e2fsprogs [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.43.7-1]
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: yes I expected that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtbase-opensource-src [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-4ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dislocker [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: postgresql-10 (bionic-proposed/primary) [10.0-1]
<xnox> postgresql-10 overrides packages from 9.6 it seems, but we do want new postgresql, syncing it.
<xnox> ^^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sysvinit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.88dsf-59.10] (core)
<xnox> sysvinit.... wtf?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sysvinit [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.88dsf-59.10] (core)
<cjwatson> lcy01 is all the way down for redeployment now; I've hidden all its builders
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ferret-vis [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garcon [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-2] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gl2ps [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0+dfsg1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sysvinit [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.88dsf-59.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sysvinit [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.88dsf-59.10] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm do we have autosync enabled but not auto-accept for universe packages?
 * LocutusOfBorg forgets this everytime
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpsd [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.17-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmsh [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> auto-accept isn't a thing for NEW
<cjwatson> we have scripts to ease the burden for AAs, but that's all
<cjwatson> I prefer to wait until arches are in sync before accepting, where reasonable
<LocutusOfBorg> I know they are different things, I was just wondering about the scripts being run or not
<cjwatson> they're run by hand, not from cron
<cjwatson> and they are being run from time to time
<LocutusOfBorg> ack thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected postgresql-10 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hoel [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: klatexformula [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (kubuntu)
<Laney> looks like bionic/s390x/bos02 magically fixed itself ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinfinity [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libneo4j-client [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnftnl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot-audio [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpolyclipping [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.4.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsigrokdecode [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsoldout [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsigrok [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtomcrypt [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-1] (kubuntu)
<infinity> xnox: Oh fun, someone backed out pitti's changes from sysvinit git.
<xnox> infinity, these NEW on sysvinit smells bad, i didn't review the new sysvinit yet.
<infinity> xnox: Already rejected.  Like I said, someone backed out pitti's changes in Debian. :(
<xnox> twats
 * xnox ponders if i have commit access there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sysvinit [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.88dsf-59.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sysvinit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.88dsf-59.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sysvinit [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.88dsf-59.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected sysvinit [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.88dsf-59.10]
<infinity> And "someone" is iwj.
<infinity> WTF, Ian.
<infinity> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/sysvinit.git/commit/?id=e5650f3e1130e0488ed0a3a6b1fa595204bb334a
<doko> see d-p
<infinity> I'll just bring that back in a merge instead.
<infinity> doko: d-p might need expanding.  -project? -private?
<doko> the latter
<infinity> I unsubbed from -private when the content bored me.  Guess I need to go grub around in archives.
<xnox> i am confused.....
<xnox> does ian not know how to use chroots?!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dislocker [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-10 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.0-1] (no packageset)
<nacc> cpaelzer: --^
<infinity> xnox: Dunno.  But also not going to argue the point.  Too tired to engage.  I'll just fix it for us.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-10 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvas-libraries [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.0.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-krb5-migrate [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.11-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsphere [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+2017.08.30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-10 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dislocker [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-10 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dislocker [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-10 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ferret-vis [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-enet [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.7+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openfst [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-qrencode [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-10 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.0-1] (no packageset)
<blackboxsw> hi folks: smoser and I have queued cloud-init  uploads for SRU for proposed  to xenial, zesty and artful would anyone mind taking a look as pusing them to proposed so we can verify. We've addressed a SRU-verification blocker bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-init/+bug/1728152
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1728152 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Artful) "EC2 IPv4 and IPv6 Dual Stack Does Not work when instance is not assigned public IPv4 address" [High,In progress]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-3] (no packageset)
<blackboxsw> cloud-init rev in unapproved state is 17.1-27-geb292c18-0ubuntu1
<blackboxsw> all of which is tied to SRU process bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1721847
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1721847 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Zesty) "sru cloud-init 2017-10-06 (17.1-18-gd4f70470-0ubuntu1)" [Medium,Fix committed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-10 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-10 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-10 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-10 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-10 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-10 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [10.0-1]
<smoser> rbasak: do you have some cycles to help?
<smoser> blackboxsw: i realize, i mistakingly did not upload with -v<updates-version>
<smoser> so i will upload again :-(
<smoser> but thats just 10 minutes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: php7.1 (artful-proposed/main) [7.1.8-1ubuntu1 => 7.1.11-0ubuntu0.17.10.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [17.1-25-g17a15f9e-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 17.1-27-geb292c18-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<nacc> slangasek: rbasak: sorry, forgot one yesterday, can you also reject php7.0 from zesty unapproved?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (zesty-proposed/main) [17.1-25-g17a15f9e-0ubuntu1~17.04.1 => 17.1-27-geb292c18-0ubuntu1~17.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<smoser> there ^ those are coming now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (artful-proposed/main) [17.1-25-g17a15f9e-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 17.1-27-geb292c18-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ferret-vis [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpsd [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.17-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtaudio [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0~ds-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtmidi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~ds1-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ferret-vis [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.2-1] (no packageset)
<rbasak> slangasek, nacc: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected php7.0 [source] (zesty-proposed) [7.0.24-0ubuntu0.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-ros-comm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13.3+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rsbackup [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
<nacc> rbasak: thank you (and sorry for missing that one yesterday)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: statsmodels [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sundials [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpsd [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.17-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ust [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: php7.0 (zesty-proposed/main) [7.0.22-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 => 7.0.25-0ubuntu0.17.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> infinity: I believe postgresql-common 187 can be re-published now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: php7.0 (xenial-proposed/main) [7.0.22-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 7.0.25-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<infinity> jbicha: Except it'll start an immediate libpsql transition, right?  Which might be bad while we have massive arch skew.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bctoolbox [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chkservice [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-power [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.91-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dirb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.22+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-session [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-runc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-fullwidthchar-enhance [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-autoeng-ng [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-punc-ng [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20161101-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> jbicha: Oh, maybe not.  libpq-dev comes from the versioned package, not the defaults one.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: generator-scripting-language [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfapy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i3lock-fancy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblinux-acl-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jack-delay [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapache2-mod-md [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-x2go [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsml [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20170608-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexecs [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lightdm-remote-session-x2go [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libset-intervaltree-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+git20170526.0fd768e+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-luasandbox [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.14-2] (no packageset)
<jbicha> infinity: whatever you like, the transition won't complete for a few days anyway because of the autopkgtest backlog
<infinity> jbicha: Copied back in: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-common/187/+publishinghistory
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pk4 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-q3c [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-utils [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pktanon [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2~git20160407.0.2bde4f2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sabyenc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-gphoto2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wsaccel [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-intbitset [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-glue [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-dotcall64 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spatstat.utils [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rlang [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-concurrent-ext [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remote-logon-service [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-mmap2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: breezy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~bzr6792-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmtouch [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-readstata13 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wslay [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1~39-g6abacc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcall [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13-0.2] (no packageset)
 * xnox is sad
<xnox> i was one package away from ocmal migrating and now it is a mess again
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/ocaml.html
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-annotated-wl-pprint [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monadlist [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inhomog [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-encode [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iniparser [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
<smoser> /buffer 3
<smoser> indeed.
<rbasak> I concur.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libntru [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtie-hash-indexed-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ninka [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: registration-agent [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: measurement-kit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
<smoser> hi. can someone let simplestreams through -proposed migration
<smoser> the issue was that open-iscsi failed
<smoser> but that is a known problem with the open-iscsi test described as Caveat 1
<smoser>  https://git.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/open-iscsi/tree/debian/tests/README-boot-test.md
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botch [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hoel [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hoel [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hoel [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libneo4j-client [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libneo4j-client [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnftnl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libneo4j-client [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnftnl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnftnl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot-audio [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpolyclipping [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.4.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpolyclipping [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.4.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot-audio [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot-audio [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpolyclipping [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.4.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsigrokdecode [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsoldout [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsoldout [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsigrokdecode [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsigrok [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsigrokdecode [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsigrok [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsoldout [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsigrok [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtomcrypt [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtomcrypt [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtomcrypt [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvas-libraries [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.0.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvas-libraries [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.0.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orpie [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-krb5-migrate [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.11-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-krb5-migrate [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.11-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.208.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pglogical [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsphere [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+2017.08.30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pglogical [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsphere [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+2017.08.30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-3-g71ac998-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plv8 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.10.ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvas-libraries [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.0.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.17-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-3-g71ac998-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.17-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: golang-1.6 (xenial-proposed/main) [1.6.2-0ubuntu5~16.04.3 => 1.6.2-0ubuntu5~16.04.4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-krb5-migrate [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.11-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pglogical [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepr [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsphere [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+2017.08.30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepr [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-1.6 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.6.2-0ubuntu5~16.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-3-g71ac998-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-enet [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-enet [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.17-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-qrencode [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-qrencode [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.7+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.7+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.7+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexif [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.6.21-3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepr [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-enet [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libreoffice-dictionaries [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:5.4.2-2] (personal-gunnarhj, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openfst [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-qrencode [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
<coreycb> has anyone run across issues createing bionic sbuild chroots on trusty? it seems to fail at "I: Extracting base-passwd..."
<coreycb> creating, that is
<slangasek> coreycb: not sure if anybody's tried on top of trusty.  It's unusual that it would fail at 'extracting' though, since at that point we're running no code from the target release.  fail, or hang?
<coreycb> slangasek: it quietly exits and $? is 2
<slangasek> mmk
<slangasek> I guess you'd want to strace it to see why
<infinity> Or look at the log.
<infinity> The log's usually helpful.
<infinity> coreycb: Can you paste the log?
<infinity> (to paste.ubuntu.com, not here)
<coreycb> infinity: syslog?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> coreycb: No, target/log/debootstrap.log
<coreycb> infinity: i also have individual sbuild logs but they are from builds, not mk-sbuild
<coreycb> infinity: ok
<infinity> (or something like that, not looking at the code just now)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openfst [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> coreycb: If mk-sbuild, "target" will be /var/lib/schroot/chroots/bionic... Ish.
<coreycb> infinity: this is empty /var/lib/schroot/chroots/bionic-amd64/var/log/
<infinity> That's super helpful.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtaudio [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0~ds-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtmidi [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~ds1-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtmidi [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~ds1-2] (ubuntustudio)
<coreycb> infinity: slangasek: i'm not sure how useful this is but the strace output is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25868536/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtaudio [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0~ds-2] (kubuntu)
<slangasek> coreycb: I meant strace -ff -s256 ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rsbackup [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-ros-comm [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13.3+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rsbackup [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> coreycb: you'll probably find the actual useful logs in /var/lib/schroot/chroots/bionic-amd64/debootstrap/.  IIRC.
<infinity> Oh, does it not copy to /var/log until it's done?  Maybe.
<infinity> That makes some sense, since you want base-files creating /var/log, not debootstrap itself.
<coreycb> cjwatson: infinity: yay that has info - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25868617/
<slangasek> oh neato, your host dpkg is too old
<nacc> fun!
<nacc> slangasek: no xz support?
<slangasek> nacc: not for control.tar.xz at least
<slangasek> that was added later than data.tar.xz support
<nacc> ah
<coreycb> interesting
<slangasek> and there was enough overlap that it wasn't an upgrade concern on anyone's radar, but it does block coreycb's use case
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-ros-comm [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13.3+ds1-1] (no packageset)
<coreycb> slangasek: my dpkg is at 1.17.5ubuntu5.7
<cjwatson> base-passwd wasn't the first, BTW - I changed that after it was clear that the base system was already thoroughly reliant on xz
<slangasek> coreycb: sure; by "your host dpkg" I mean "trusty's dpkg"
<coreycb> slangasek: gotcha
 * coreycb back later, dinner
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adios [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> coreycb: and we would not SRU dpkg for this; you can a) upgrade host to xenial, b) create a xenial chroot and create a nested artful chroot inside of that, c) do something with lxd instead of chroots that doesn't require you to bootstrap locally, d) something else
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ansible-tower-cli [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: antlr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.7+dfsg-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.17+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> slangasek: This might mean that it would be correct to back out any trusty debootstrap SRU, though.
<infinity> ie: it shouldn't have a bionic symlink if that's not going to work.
<slangasek> it will give you an error either way, doesn't seem worth the effort of backing out an SRU
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.17+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.13.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 1.13.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (no packageset)
<slangasek> autosyncs working, just in time to have them not building due to lcy01, and blow out the size of proposed-migration - heh.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: statsmodels [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sundials [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-ros-comm [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13.3+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtmidi [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~ds1-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtaudio [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0~ds-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sundials [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rsbackup [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bernhard [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2] (no packageset)
<infinity> slangasek: Exiting immediately with "E: No such script: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/bionic" is marginally more friendly than trying and failing, but meh.
<infinity> Though, that then leads to users creating the symlink by hand and then filing a bug about it, I bet. :P
<coreycb> slangasek: thats fine. seems reasonable not to support as its 2 LTS back from bionic.
<infinity> Oh, wait.  We could fix this.
<infinity> Duh.
<infinity> debootstrap knows how to operate without dpkg.
<infinity> We'd just need trusty SRUs that include >= bionic to also force extractor="ar" for target >= bionic
<mwhudson> can someone reject the docker.io_1.13.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.2 with the 1.4 meg debdiff from xenial unapproved?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected docker.io [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.13.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.13.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 1.13.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (no packageset)
 * infinity waits for the arm64 golang binaries to actually be on disk before accepting that.
<mwhudson> are they not?
<mwhudson> i hate it when rmadison lies
<mwhudson> infinity: curl --silent http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/xenial-proposed/main/binary-arm64/Packages.gz | zcat | grep-dctrl -sVersion -FPackage -w golang-1.6 sez "Version: 1.6.2-0ubuntu5~16.04.4"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ust [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop)
<infinity> mwhudson: If only that wasn't an arch:all binary.
<infinity> mwhudson: rmadison -s xenial-proposed golang-1.6-go
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ust [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop)
<infinity> mwhudson: Although, your curl|grep-dctrl is now happy with golang-1.6-go too, and rmadison seems a bit laggy on that score.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.17+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weston [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weston [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> ah
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-02
<mwhudson> duh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: statsmodels [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sundials [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fis-gtm [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.3-002-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amcheck [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amcheck [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-power [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.91-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bctoolbox [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bctoolbox [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-power [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.91-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chkservice [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comptext [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comptty [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dirb [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.22+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-session [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comptext [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dirb [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.22+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chkservice [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comptty [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-runc [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zulucrypt [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zulucrypt [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker.io [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.13.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-session [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-autoeng-ng [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-fullwidthchar-enhance [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-punc-ng [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20161101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-runc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-fullwidthchar-enhance [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-autoeng-ng [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-punc-ng [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20161101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: generator-scripting-language [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfapy [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: generator-scripting-language [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfapy [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i2p [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.30-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i3lock-fancy [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jack-delay [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i2p [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.30-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jack-delay [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i3lock-fancy [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapache2-mod-md [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexecs [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblinux-acl-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapache2-mod-md [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-x2go [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblinux-acl-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpyfft [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libset-intervaltree-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsml [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20170608-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lightdm-remote-session-x2go [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexecs [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsml [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20170608-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libset-intervaltree-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lightdm-remote-session-x2go [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-x2go [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpyfft [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libneo4j-client [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olm [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+git20170526.0fd768e+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-luasandbox [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pk4 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-gsm [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.41.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-luasandbox [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olm [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+git20170526.0fd768e+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pk4 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-gsm [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.41.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pktanon [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2~git20160407.0.2bde4f2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-q3c [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot-audio [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sabyenc [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pktanon [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2~git20160407.0.2bde4f2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-q3c [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sabyenc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-utils [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-gphoto2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bit [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-utils [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-gphoto2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-intbitset [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wsaccel [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-dotcall64 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-glue [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rlang [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-intbitset [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bit [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-glue [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wsaccel [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-dotcall64 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-readstata13 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rlang [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spatstat.utils [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remote-logon-service [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-concurrent-ext [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-readstata13 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: resolvconf-admin [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spatstat.utils [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remote-logon-service [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-mmap2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ust [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmtouch [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-concurrent-ext [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-mmap2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmtouch [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> infinity: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orpie [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wslay [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1~39-g6abacc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wslay [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1~39-g6abacc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: breezy [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~bzr6792-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: breezy [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~bzr6792-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-3-g71ac998-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weston [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-qrencode [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0.3.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0.3.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcall [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13-0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcall [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13-0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtmidi [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~ds1-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amcheck [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spice-gtk [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.34-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bctoolbox [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spice-gtk [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.34-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-power [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.91-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chkservice [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comptty [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-session [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zulucrypt [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comptext [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dirb [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.22+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-runc [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-autoeng-ng [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amcheck [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-fullwidthchar-enhance [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: generator-scripting-language [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i2p [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.30-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jack-delay [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddcutil [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfapy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-punc-ng [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20161101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i3lock-fancy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ace-popup-menu [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-session [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cdiff [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddcutil [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diffview-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-paintstore [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-htmlize [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.51-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-urw-base35 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20170801-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-annotated-wl-pprint [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-encode [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amcheck [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chkservice [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dirb [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.22+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-dseg [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.43-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-annotated-wl-pprint [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexecs [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libntru [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libset-intervaltree-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lightdm-remote-session-x2go [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: breezy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~bzr6792-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: elpa-migemo [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapache2-mod-md [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblinux-acl-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsml [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20170608-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diff-hl-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.14.20+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: generator-scripting-language [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-x2go [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-google-subcommands [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170830.ce3d4cfc-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-stvp-tempredis [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160122.0.83f7aae-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpyfft [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monadlist [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i2p [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.30-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inhomog [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jack-delay [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jquery-areyousure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpod-projectdocs-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.49-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libset-intervaltree-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-shopspring-decimal [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170816.b9ab2bc-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monadlist [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inhomog [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jaraco.itertools [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libset-intervaltree-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-log-log4perl-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.32-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtie-hash-indexed-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ninka [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olm [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+git20170526.0fd768e+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-templexxx-cpufeat [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170927.0.3794dfb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iniparser [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsml [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20170608-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ninka [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-luasandbox [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-encode [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtie-hash-indexed-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libntru [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-babel-plugin-add-module-exports [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-zeromq [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olm [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+git20170526.0fd768e+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-luasandbox [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pktanon [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2~git20160407.0.2bde4f2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powerlevel9k [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: py-autopep8-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2016.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-gphoto2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: registration-agent [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdd [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-q3c [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-gphoto2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-zeromq [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prawcore [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: registration-agent [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pk4 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-langdetect [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sabyenc [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-utils [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wsaccel [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-annotationfilter [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sabyenc [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wsaccel [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-utils [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rlang [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-tisean [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wsaccel [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rlang [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rprojroot [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-bootstrap-form [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-net-dns [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: searx [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.12.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: undercover-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-tisean [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rlang [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-concurrent-ext [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tomb [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-readstata13 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-secure-headers [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-asciidoctor-plantuml [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zonemaster-cli [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0.3.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [arm64] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [armhf] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> I'm uploading spice without the extra recommends to clean up your component-mismatches report
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-rus [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~r81184-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddcutil [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-data-clist [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monadlist [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-bytestring-aeson [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inhomog [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jcdf [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libregexp-pattern-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-astw [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddcutil [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-data-clist [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-encode [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcatmandu-template-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsql-splitstatement-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.00020-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debdate [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.20170714-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iniparser [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-bytestring-aeson [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmoosex-types-laxnum-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monadlist [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailman3-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-any-promise [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-fast-deep-equal [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jszip-utils [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-match-at [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-stats-webpack-plugin [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-consul [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-encode [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-event-emitter [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jszip [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-unicode-property-aliases [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-lti [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-address [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-p-map [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-file-loader [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pypeg2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.15.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-zeromq [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-tisean [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cvc4 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: measurement-kit [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [i386] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ukui-themes [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0+git20170606-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bit [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-glue [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-dotcall64 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ecflow [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-readstata13 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: resolvconf-admin [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: measurement-kit [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remote-logon-service [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spatstat.utils [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: measurement-kit [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-concurrent-ext [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-mmap2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ecflow [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wslay [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1~39-g6abacc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmtouch [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-2.2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: svgpp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.3+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ecflow [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0.3.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botch [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcall [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13-0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botch [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botch [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddcutil [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ecflow [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-annotated-wl-pprint [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtie-hash-indexed-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botch [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: registration-agent [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ninka [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-2.2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+2-1] (no packageset)
<xnox> it would be nice to bump this up https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texlive-extra/2017.20171031-1/+build/13663709 as otherwise texlive* is not installable with extras =/
<slangasek> jbicha: thanks for the spice upload
<xnox> infinity, slangasek, seems like most of qt is not installable at the moment, and it looks like it is attempted to be bootstrapped in a bileto ppa https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3020/+packages
<xnox> is that the best course of action to get things installable quicker?
<slangasek> ocaml transition is blocked on perl, which has non-trivial autopkgtest failures; anyone looking at that yet?
<slangasek> xnox: what can I look at to understand what you mean by "most of qt" not being installable?  It looks like qtbase-opensource-src has successfully built on all archs and been accepted now
<xnox> slangasek, i just see unintallable build-deps of qttools -> qtwebkit -> qttools
<xnox> slangasek, i thoght that just plplot is left for ocaml transition =/ did not see perl entanglement yet
<slangasek> xnox: hivex -> perl
<slangasek> xnox: so yes, this seems to be a nasty circular build-dep.  tsimonq2 are you working with mitya57 on this bileto ppa bootstrap?  Should I simply kick qtbase-opensource-src back out of -proposed?
<xnox> slangasek, i wonder if i should build hivex against perl in bionic-release, if get plpl thing going, such that ocaml can migrate
<slangasek> xnox: you're going to rebuild against bionic release version of perl plus -proposed versions of ocaml? that level of build hacking is preferably avoided
<slangasek> if we were to do such a hack, I think it would be by dropping perl back out of -proposed temporarily
<slangasek> I would consider it, but I would like a second opinion from infinity first
<slangasek> (and if we're not doing that, I suppose we should get started on uploading the 478 packages that need rebuilt for the perl abi change)
<slangasek> vs ~67 packages currently built against the new ABI (on ppc64el - only 13 on amd64), and only one of these in main
<slangasek> ok I'm convinced and not waiting for a second opinion from infinity... though I could do with the help of another AA to restore perl to -proposed once hivex is rebuilt so I'm not up all night babysitting
<slangasek> xnox: perl 5.26.1-2ubuntu1 removed from bionic-proposed; can you do the no-change rebuild of hivex once you see that it's un-published?
<infinity> Will this one build magically migrate ocaml?
<slangasek> infinity: it will disentangle perl and ocaml; and xnox says there's one more build fix needed for ocaml
<xnox> slangasek, the "hacked" build is quite simple at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3022/+packages =)
<xnox> slangasek, the plplot build is entagled with uninstable qt...
<xnox> slangasek, hence i was rebuilding both against bionic-release, with ocaml from proposed, in there.
<xnox> infinity, plplot was -O2 on ppc64el "fix"
<xnox> (the build-deps there are binary copies)
<slangasek> xnox: yeah, let's do it in the main archive instead, at least then if anyone looks back at the build logs there's some possibility of auditing what happened
<xnox> slangasek, ok
<xnox> slangasek, how to build https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plplot/5.13.0+dfsg-6ubuntu1 then?
<xnox> slangasek,  sbuild-build-depends-plplot-dummy : Depends: libqt5svg5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<xnox>                                      Depends: python-pyqt5 but it is not going to be installed
<xnox>                                      Depends: python3-pyqt5 but it is not going to be installed
<infinity> Yeah, that's not gonna happen.
<infinity> I'm happy to copy it from the silo.
<infinity> britney will take care of telling us if it screwed up.
<xnox> slangasek, i will upload a no change rebuild into the archive, after the migration is over, to do rebuild the thing again in the archive.
<xnox> because otherwise it is madness.
<slangasek> lablgtkmathview build priority bumped; cudf blocked on a single autopkgtest which we'll just have to wait for; ledit build priority bumped and doing the NBS now
<slangasek> infinity: sorry, which is not going to happen?
<infinity> slangasek: Building in the archive.
<slangasek> infinity: well, I did already remove perl from -proposed for it
<slangasek> but I guess I can put it back
<infinity> slangasek: perl isn't what's blocking plplot
<slangasek> infinity: yes, true - but that blocks hivex
<slangasek> and the qt stuff is broken because new qt needs bootstrapped, so I think we should probably /also/ remove qtbase-opensource-src from -proposed
<slangasek> having all qt build-deps uninstallable in -proposed is a bad scene
<xnox> imho previous rounds of qt were all bootstrapped in a silo =/
<infinity> Not all of them.
<xnox> ok
<infinity> And there's a lot more than just qtbase-opensource-src built at this point.
<xnox> i guess this one is "small" at it is a point release, rather than a jump of a couple of major ones
<slangasek> is there?  mk
<slangasek> (I hadn't looked, but would've before nuking things from -proposed ;)
<infinity> xnox: hivex and plplot are the only relevant things in this PPA, right, the other 3 were copies for build-dep purposes?
<xnox> infinity, yes, copies from bionic-proposed with binaries. you can see that is true by expanding them "Copied from ubuntu bionic in Primary Archive for Ubuntu by Dimitri John Ledkov"
<infinity> slangasek: I'm going to copy perl back in before its deletion means some autosynced stuff gets built with the wrong ABI.
<slangasek> ack
<xnox> infinity, my plan was to wait those to finish building, remove the extra build-deps from the ppa, click publish on bileto to do a copy.
<slangasek> was just going to ask you if that was safe to do during same publishing cycle
<infinity> Should be.
<infinity> And I made it with a minute to spare.
<slangasek> tada
<slangasek> in that case, I'm now checking over whether it's safe to kick off perl rebuilds
<infinity> It's *possible* it'll hit the same bug that we call the "double-override" bug and make the arch:all bits disappear, but that's safer, IMO, than having perl removed for a publisher cycle.
<infinity> I'd rather have things FTBFS than build incorrectly.
<slangasek> k
<slangasek> though "incorrectly" really just means "added to the pile for no-change rebuilds"
<slangasek> which is already a big pile
<infinity> Sure, I guess, but as you say, big pile.
<infinity> And some of that pile are happening for "free".
<infinity> And I like free.
<xnox> plplot is good on ppc64el, waiting for the rest of them. hivex looks reasonable too.
<slangasek> gdal entangles perl w/ python-numpy fwiw.  libguestfs should maybe not be rebuilt right now because it's also part of the ocaml transition.  Otherwise, looks like we're safe to kick off perl rebuilds; so doing that now
 * slangasek hogs all the upload karma again
<infinity> I'm going to assume the perl transition will run into the Qt one.
<slangasek> it hadn't so far, but if we're leaving them both in -proposed then that seems likely
<infinity> slangasek: Good news, perl-modules-5.26 survived being deleted and copied back in the same pass.
<slangasek> and libgd-dev has dropped a Provides: libgd2-dev that other packages still build-depend on because...
<infinity> Still?
<infinity> That transition feels like it's about 10 years old.
<slangasek> 4 packages
<slangasek> sure, it should've been done a long time ago, but why is Ondřej breaking these packages instead of NMUing them
<infinity> IMO, the whole "automatic testing demotion" thing has led to people caring a lot less about whole archive health.
<infinity> "Meh, the release team will binNMU 95% and demote the other 5%, so whatever" seems to be the new mantra.
<slangasek> yeah, no one ever even filed bugs on these packages about it
<doko> wasn't perl supposed to trigger just five no-change uploads?
<slangasek> who said this?
<doko> the debian transition issue?
<infinity> Actually, yeah.  I'm curious too.
<infinity> What needs rebuilding?
<doko> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=879529
<ubot5> Debian bug 879529 in release.debian.org "transition: perl 5.26.1" [Normal,Open]
<infinity> slangasek: Did you use a tracker for this, or just assuming all rdep:perl is bad?
<slangasek> ^C^C^C
<slangasek> yeah, soooo turns out the new perl provides both old and new virtual packages
<slangasek> I did not check for that, no
<doko> :-/
<slangasek> I can go back and nuke these packages again from -proposed
<infinity> You can, but that'll just lead to super confusing rejects the next time someone goes to use that version.
<infinity> Which will happen.
<slangasek> yeah
<infinity> The good news is that none of those will hold up perl itself.
<xnox> so hivex is not going to be held up either, thus it really is just plplot?!
<slangasek> xnox: no, things that have /built/ against the new perl still pick up a dependency on the newer virtual package
<xnox> ack
<infinity> ^
<slangasek> xnox: so hivex still needed rebuilt against devel
<infinity> Which is a massive bug in dh_perl, IMO.
<infinity> Well, maybe not a bug that it deps on 5.26.1, that might actually have new symbols, but hugely silly that it deps on 5.26.1-2ubuntu1
<infinity> Oh, how I wish autopkgtest wasn't a dumb FIFO.
<infinity> aspcud at least is bubbling up.
<infinity> xnox: Copy whenever.
<xnox> 2017-11-02 05:56:20,437 INFO Requesting copy of plplot 5.13.0+dfsg-6ubuntu2 in bionic.
<xnox> 2017-11-02 05:56:21,048 INFO Requesting copy of hivex 1.3.14-3build1 in bionic.
<xnox> 2017-11-02 05:56:21,055 INFO Succeeded in 0m 19s
<doko> xnox: are you tracking the -O3 issues for ppc64el?
<xnox> doko, explain tracking
<doko> tagged bug reports
<infinity> I've only ever bothered caring if failing at O3 was *unique* to ppc64el.
<xnox> doko, nope, is there a tag you use for it?
<infinity> I test on x86 at O3, see it fail there too, downgrade to O2, and file a Debian bug report.
<doko> not sure, maybe just O3?
<infinity> Though, haven't done such a fix in a while now.
<doko> well, we should mention these on #ubuntu-powerpc. could be compiler issues, but most of the time these are code issues
<infinity> doko: Doesn't seem relevant to #-powerpc when it's just a generic O3 issue.
<doko> do we really want to have the ppa's building with priority?
<infinity> Unless you just want to rub it in IBM's face that O3 is a silly default.
<doko> usually they are interested in fixing these things
<xnox> infinity, doko - given that ibm do not build ppc64el debian port with -O3 i do question why we do it in ubuntu
<xnox> or inverse why don't we do it for all ports
<infinity> doko: wgrant intentionally downgraded the priority of the primary archive temporarily specifically to avoid getting hate mail tomorrow about PPA backlogs and a build turnaround time of 14 hours.
<infinity> doko: It'll all go back to normal (with us being more important) after this queue drains.
<doko> and I won't send hate mail? :-/
<infinity> doko: You're one person.
<infinity> doko: One annoying person, I grant you, but just one.
<xnox> doko, we are one region down, and we are do have 4k backlog of things to build.
<infinity> xnox: "Because IBM requested it, we tried many times to talk them out of it, and they insisted."
<infinity> xnox: As to the "but Debian doesn't do it" argument, IBM also doesn't pay Debian for their port.
<xnox> infinity, ah. i was under the impression it was IBM engineers doing ppc64el debian port.
<xnox> maybe they did just the bootstrap assist
<infinity> xnox: IBM engineers are involved here and there, but no.  The bootstrap was Aurelien and I, and most of the port is non-IBM DDs.
<xnox> ack
<infinity> xnox: IBM hosted the machines (and then donated kit for Debian to host)
<xnox> clearly the best arches are armel, ppc64el and powerpc =) all have empty queues =)
<infinity> s390x would have been empty ages ago if we hadn't stolen half its compute power for bos02.
<infinity> But yes, powerpc 4 lyf.
<xnox> copies done, awaiting for them to publish, and hopefully ocaml will swish swish bish
<xnox> ..
<xnox> infinity, i'm confused about doko - we upscore his ppa builds of gcc-8 snapshot, and he still has complaints =)
<infinity> xnox: Old people complain a lot.
<doko> well, at least there are some test builds ....
<doko> and no, no daily/nightly nonsense nobody is looking at
<infinity> You don't believe that dozens of people run and test all those mozilla and chrome nightly snapshots?  Oh ye of little faith.
<infinity> (Yeah, I don't believe it either)
<infinity> I mean, one could argue they're just testing buildability, which is fair, but I'd like to think you don't need to do that on EVERY ACTIVE RELEASE.
<xnox> can we just ignore the aspcud {"triggers": ["cudf/0.7-3build1"]} adt test, to get ocaml migrating?
<xnox> cause without that one cudf is not considered
<infinity> xnox: Will waiting cause you to have an aneurysm?
<xnox> infinity, nah, i'll just go out to have avacado toast
<infinity> The good news is that test has never failed, and takes an average of 3m to run, so when its turn comes up, we're done.
<infinity> (Or we've found an actual regression :P)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-2.2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+2-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> sigh, there was a reason for me not doing no-change perl rebuilds :)
 * LocutusOfBorg does some perl retries now that the rebuilds are mostly in place
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-2.2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+2-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> late nite xnox
<xnox> Laney, badly timed after work nap / early wake up
<LocutusOfBorg> qt  on bileto should be mostly inplace
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Mostly isn't the most helpful status.
<acheronuk> LocutusOfBorg: ppa link?
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3020/+packages
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, needs two packages
<cpaelzer> hi, I wanted to ask if I (or somebody else) has to clean up libvirt after bionic opened
<cpaelzer> 3.6.0-1ubuntu6 was SRUed to artful yesterday
<cpaelzer> but in Bionic it is still in proposed
<cpaelzer> no tmuch users of bionic yet, but given our discussions we had in advance this should never happen (version backward oO)
<cpaelzer> so I wanted to ask if this is "just" an accept in bionic asap or more that has to be done?
<tjaalton> infinity: ping re; build-deps for mesa backport on xenial queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dislocker [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dislocker [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-3] (no packageset)
 * acheronuk looks at test queue. takes a week off
<cpaelzer> oh I see there is a test regression for it , but only in in bionic ... hmm
<cpaelzer> taking a look
<infinity> cpaelzer: I gave it a retry.  It'll be backed up in the queue for a long while.
<cpaelzer> yeah, that is what new release does to the queue
<cpaelzer> I put it on my "watch again in some time" list
<cpaelzer> same with tgt in bionic
<cpaelzer> I retriggered that already and logged the old fail to take a look
<cpaelzer> That will be easier to resolve when the autopkgtest queues fall back to normal sizes
<cpaelzer> like sub-thousands :-)
<Laney> needs moar cloud
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ace-popup-menu [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ansible-tower-cli [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adios [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted antlr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.7+dfsg-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bernhard [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dislocker [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dislocker [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amcheck [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libreoffice-dictionaries [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:5.4.2-2] (personal-gunnarhj, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-enet [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-rus [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0~r81184-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dislocker [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openfst [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cdiff [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dislocker [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hoel [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted diff-hl-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dislocker [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-paintstore [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacs-htmlize [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.51-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-urw-base35 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [20170801-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-shopspring-decimal [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170816.b9ab2bc-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-templexxx-cpufeat [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170927.0.3794dfb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jcdf [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libexif [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.21-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpod-projectdocs-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.49-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted diffview-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted elpa-migemo [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-google-subcommands [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170830.ce3d4cfc-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jaraco.itertools [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmoosex-types-laxnum-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libreoffice-dictionaries [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:5.4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libset-intervaltree-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libset-intervaltree-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libset-intervaltree-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-log-log4perl-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.32-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dislocker [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-stvp-tempredis [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20160122.0.83f7aae-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libregexp-pattern-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libset-intervaltree-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsql-splitstatement-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.00020-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-babel-plugin-add-module-exports [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i2p [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.30-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jack-delay [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+git20170526.0fd768e+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-dseg [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.43-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libset-intervaltree-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailman3-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0.3.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lightdm-remote-session-x2go [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pk4 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jquery-areyousure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-luasandbox [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libset-intervaltree-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jack-delay [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pktanon [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2~git20160407.0.2bde4f2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-address [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-astw [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-fast-deep-equal [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-jszip-utils [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-match-at [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-stats-webpack-plugin [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wsaccel [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddcutil [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddcutil [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-any-promise [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-file-loader [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-p-map [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wsaccel [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddcutil [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [arm64] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-data-clist [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: searx [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.12.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: undercover-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-event-emitter [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-unicode-property-aliases [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debdate [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.20170714-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zonemaster-cli [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-jszip [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [armhf] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0.3.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tomb [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> I think queuebot is a bit confused; I'm seeing "New binary" for things I just accepted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powerlevel9k [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted py-autopep8-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2016.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-consul [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-lti [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wsaccel [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wsaccel [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rlang [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rlang [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rlang [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rprojroot [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prawcore [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.12.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-langdetect [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wsaccel [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rlang [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rlang [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-bootstrap-form [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-secure-headers [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tomb [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.4+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hoel [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libneo4j-client [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pypeg2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.15.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-annotationfilter [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-asciidoctor-plantuml [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted searx [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.12.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hoel [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libneo4j-client [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnftnl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-krb5-migrate [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.11-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wsaccel [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-net-dns [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libneo4j-client [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnftnl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pglogical [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rlang [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnftnl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgaudit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted undercover-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-glue [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted svgpp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zonemaster-cli [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddcutil [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-punc-ng [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20161101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fis-gtm [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.3-002-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ukui-themes [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0+git20170606-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddcutil [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ferret-vis [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ferret-vis [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amcheck [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amcheck [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amcheck [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted generator-scripting-language [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amcheck [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amcheck [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddcutil [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddcutil [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddcutil [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted generator-scripting-language [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpyfft [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i3lock-fancy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olm [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+git20170526.0fd768e+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-luasandbox [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amcheck [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddcutil [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debdate [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.20170714-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-gsm [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.41.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-luasandbox [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rsbackup [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddcutil [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfapy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pk4 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddcutil [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtaudio [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0~ds-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libneo4j-client [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garcon [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-2] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garcon [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-2] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gl2ps [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0+dfsg1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gl2ps [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0+dfsg1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: gcc-5-cross-ports (bionic-proposed/primary) [12ubuntu1]
<xnox> Laney, either i am imagining things, or http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#queue-ubuntu-bionic-amd64 has not moved a single item yet today.
<xnox> aspcud is fore-last row for me, like it was in the morning.
<xnox> it is working, right, just slow? or is huge queue drained before ubuntu queue?
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, can you please tell me if this build will finish or not? https://launchpad.net/builders/z13-008
<cjwatson> Oh look exactly the same thing that somebody asked about in #launchpad just now :)
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure why it isn't uploading
<cjwatson> 11:19 <cjwatson> mitya57: It'll still be transferring bits very slowly across the ocean.
<cjwatson> 11:20 <cjwatson> Because we don't have the long-fat-pipe mitigation stuff in place for s390x yet.
<LocutusOfBorg> ok lets join
<cjwatson> 11:20 <cjwatson> Can't do much about it, but if I remember correctly the upcoming bos02 region should have that fixed
<cjwatson> It is uploading, just slowly
<LocutusOfBorg> wonderful, so I won't cancel it then :p
<cjwatson> Please don't!
<LocutusOfBorg> sure, this is why I asked :)
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg, if something has a buildlog -> it means it finished correctly, just going through the librarian transfer/storage.
<cjwatson> There do exist failure modes at this stage, but this is just a known slowness on the builders hosted in the US.
<Laney> xnox: it's grinding through, capacity is reduced and there are multiple queues to process
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, sometimes stuff fails during network, transient issues
<LocutusOfBorg> it happened to me many times, for trivial packages, not for big ones
<LocutusOfBorg> (once happened because of a machine downtime)
<xnox> Laney, i am sad. Maybe turning autosync, whilst we are one cloud down, was not such a good idea =/
<cjwatson> You don't say
<LocutusOfBorg> plplot is still holding ocaml: "autopkgtest for coyote: amd64: Test in progress, armhf: Test in progress, i386: Test in progress, ppc64el: Test in progress, s390x: Test in progress
<LocutusOfBorg> "
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe increasing that test priority will help the queue
<LocutusOfBorg> (I mean, britney's queue)
<cjwatson> AIUI there isn't a facility for manipulating priorities of autopkgtest runs ...
<cjwatson> (I hope I'm wrong)
<Laney> nope
<LocutusOfBorg> ok lets sit down and wait then :p
<LocutusOfBorg> libqt5webkit5-dbgsym_5.212.0~alpha2-5_ppc64el.ddeb (854.3 MiB)
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... if s390x has also that size... that would explain a lot of things
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-5-cross-ports [source] (bionic-proposed) [12ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcatmandu-template-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, ^^^ this is not an llvm specific issue, also qtwebkit has the same symbols-increase-sadness on ppc64el
<LocutusOfBorg> amd64 is ~50MB
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-eclipse-paho [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcatmandu-template-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gl2ps [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0+dfsg1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libneo4j-client [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olm [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+git20170526.0fd768e+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olm [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+git20170526.0fd768e+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-readstata13 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpyfft [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ferret-vis [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ferret-vis [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmsh [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ferret-vis [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ferret-vis [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ferret-vis [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-eclipse-paho [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ferret-vis [i386] (bionic-proposed) [7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-concurrent-ext [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pglogical [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgaudit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-3-g71ac998-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plv8 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.10.ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmsh [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpsd [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.17-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpsd [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.17-3] (kubuntu)
<xnox> Laney, looking at s390x logs, i say our cloud images are toast for s390x.
<xnox> on the adt.
<Laney> what?
<Laney> that is not a good bug report
<LocutusOfBorg> is it possible to increase build priority for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtest-strict-perl/0.39-2build1/+build/13652876 ?
<LocutusOfBorg> without it a *lot* of perl tests will be failing for missing build-deps, this is the last no-change rebuild really needed to make things happy
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: done
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, I waited a lot of time, but I don't want to waste resources for perl anymore
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<LocutusOfBorg> did anybody ever tried to build arch:all packages on ppc64el?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: uwsgi-plugin-php (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: uwsgi-plugin-luajit (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: uwsgi-plugin-v8 (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gl2ps [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0+dfsg1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garcon [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-2] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gl2ps [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0+dfsg1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gl2ps [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0+dfsg1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garcon [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-2] (xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmsh [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: garcon [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-2] (xubuntu)
<tsimonq2> Urgh I did it again, I really need to get autoaway working :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmsh [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmsh [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.5+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: danmaq [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hoel [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iniparser [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kotakanbe-go-pingscanner [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.0+git20160420.1.58e188a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: irony-mode [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hoel [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kotakanbe-go-pingscanner [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.0+git20160420.1.58e188a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: irony-mode [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iniparser [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xe [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: danmaq [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iniparser [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: irony-mode [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iniparser [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> please increase priority for: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebsockets-opensource-src/5.9.2-3 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rt-tests (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.93-1ubuntu1 => 0.93-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0-39.43] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (xenial-proposed/restricted) [304.135-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 304.135-0ubuntu0.16.04.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kotakanbe-go-pingscanner [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.0+git20160420.1.58e188a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imagej [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.51q-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xe [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kotakanbe-go-pingscanner [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.0+git20160420.1.58e188a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xe [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: irony-mode [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-39.43]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-10.2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: danmaq [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: danmaq [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
 * slangasek wonders how many times people are going to retry the build of amanda/ppc64el without fixing the gnuplot installability problem
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: done
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-ido [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-ido [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-ido [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-ido [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
<smoser> hi. can someone let simplestreams through -proposed migration
<smoser> the issue was that open-iscsi failed. but that is a known problem with the open-iscsi test described as Caveat 1 (https://git.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/open-iscsi/tree/debian/tests/README-boot-test.md)
<jbicha> smoser: when will there be a bionic cloud image?
<infinity> More importantly, is it so critical that bionic have a new simplestreams that it can't wait a while for the tests to pass again?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtwayland-opensource-src [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.2-3] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtwayland-opensource-src [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.2-3] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt3d-opensource-src [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.2+dfsg-2] (qt5)
<smoser> infinity: i dont know that it is "so important". but i'd rather not wait for no reason.
<smoser> and open-iscsi is very un-related. it just uses it as a client to read data from cloud-images.ubuntu.com
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spice-gtk [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.34-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spice-gtk [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.34-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spice-gtk [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.34-1.1] (no packageset)
<balloons> bdmurray, will you be able to review the juju sru today?
<bdmurray> balloons: for which releases?
<balloons> bdmurray, xenial and zesty. It unblocks distro-info-data
<bdmurray> balloons: not artful?
<balloons> bdmurray, juju isn't present in the archive in artful or bionic
<bdmurray> oh, that's right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spice-gtk [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.34-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt3d-opensource-src [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.2+dfsg-2] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> balloons: and you mean the 2.2.6 one not the 2.2.4 one that's also in the queue?
<balloons> bdmurray, I saw 2.2.4 was removed, but yes
<balloons> 2.2.6, not 2.2.4
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=juju-core
<balloons> bdmurray, ahh, must have only been in xenial
<balloons> please do reject 2.2.4
<bdmurray> I will those are my favorite
<balloons> :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected juju-core [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.4-0ubuntu0.17.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinfinity [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinfinity [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> please bump priority https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebsockets-opensource-src/5.9.2-3/+build/13661525
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Done.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted juju-core [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.6-0ubuntu0.17.04.1]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: qmake: could not exec '/usr/lib/qt5/bin/qmake': No such file or directory
<infinity> Fun.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted juju-core [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Guessing it needs qtbase-opensource-src to publish first.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libneo4j-client [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-drivers-common [source] (artful-proposed) [1:0.4.23.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtwayland-opensource-src [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.2-3] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weston [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted accountsservice [source] (artful-proposed) [0.6.42-0ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnftnl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtwayland-opensource-src [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.2-3] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnftnl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted language-selector [source] (artful-proposed) [0.180.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freeplane [source] (artful-proposed) [1.6.6-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted murano-dashboard [source] (artful-proposed) [1:4.0.0-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted murano-dashboard [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.2.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot-audio [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted edk2 [source] (artful-proposed) [0~20170911.5dfba97c-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-ido [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpolyclipping [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.4.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected golang-1.7 [source] (artful-proposed) [1.7.4-2ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-ido [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpolyclipping [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.4.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsigrok [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsigrokdecode [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsigrok [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsigrokdecode [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsixel [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsoldout [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsoldout [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> infinity: I was told "just rebuild those"
<tsimonq2> infinity: So yes, I believe you're right.
<LocutusOfBorg> yep infinity, we did it in a hurry
<tsimonq2> I wouldn't say "in a hurry," really it was that I forgot that Qt ABI changes need a full debootstrap and I have no upload access to JFDI so I had to call for backup. ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtomcrypt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtomcrypt [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: padthv1 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: padthv1 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: padthv1 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: padthv1 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.09.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.09.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gtk+3.0 [source] (artful-proposed) [3.22.25-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-zeromq [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-tisean [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> bdmurray: thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-ido [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-ido [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-ido [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garcon [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garcon [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmsh [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hoel [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hoel [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libneo4j-client [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libneo4j-client [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-ido [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-ido [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gl2ps [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hoel [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libneo4j-client [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnftnl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnftnl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot-audio [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.4+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot-audio [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.4+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpolyclipping [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [6.4.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-ido [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hoel [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnftnl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot-audio [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.4+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpolyclipping [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [6.4.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpolyclipping [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [6.4.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsigrok [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsigrok [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.17-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garcon [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnftnl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpolyclipping [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [6.4.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsigrok [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libneo4j-client [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsigrok [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot-audio [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.4+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsigrokdecode [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fis-gtm [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [6.3-002-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garcon [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garcon [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gl2ps [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gl2ps [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmsh [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmsh [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmsh [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hoel [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libneo4j-client [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fis-gtm [i386] (bionic-proposed) [6.3-002-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gl2ps [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gl2ps [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmsh [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imagej [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.51q-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnftnl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot-audio [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.4+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpolyclipping [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [6.4.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsigrok [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsigrokdecode [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted garcon [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmsh [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.5+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libneo4j-client [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot-audio [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.4+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsigrok [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsigrokdecode [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsigrokdecode [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-session [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comptext [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monadlist [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gl2ps [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnftnl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsigrokdecode [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-power [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.91-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monadlist [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-bytestring-aeson [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inhomog [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openfst [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-krb5-migrate [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.11-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hoel [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsigrokdecode [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-bytestring-aeson [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iniparser [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-krb5-migrate [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.11-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.7+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepr [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpolyclipping [i386] (bionic-proposed) [6.4.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-encode [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.7+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ser-player [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chkservice [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsml [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20170608-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-enet [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dnsmasq [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.76-5ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt3d-opensource-src [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.2+dfsg-2] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtwayland-opensource-src [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.2-3] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ser-player [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tikzit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtwayland-opensource-src [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.2-3] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ser-player [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ser-player [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tikzit [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtwayland-opensource-src [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtwayland-opensource-src [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtwayland-opensource-src [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.0.3.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comptty [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-tisean [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt3d-opensource-src [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.2+dfsg-2] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-concurrent-ext [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tikzit [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yasw [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtwayland-opensource-src [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtwayland-opensource-src [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [arm64] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-readstata13 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tikzit [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yasw [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtwayland-opensource-src [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt3d-opensource-src [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.2+dfsg-2] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yasw [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comptext [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-drivers-common [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:0.4.22.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: copyq [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtkcore [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fortunate.app [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yasw [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtkcore [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fortunate.app [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtkcore [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-drivers-common [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:0.4.17.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: copyq [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fortunate.app [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fortunate.app [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt3d-opensource-src [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.9.2+dfsg-2] (qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt3d-opensource-src [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt3d-opensource-src [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt3d-opensource-src [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtkcore [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt3d-opensource-src [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt3d-opensource-src [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt3d-opensource-src [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.9.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iniparser [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mimeo [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpsd [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.17-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-gsm [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.41.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlterm [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlterm [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monajat [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mp3splt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.6.2+20170630-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mp3splt [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.6.2+20170630-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i2p [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.30-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xtables-addons [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.12-0.1~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ecflow [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: klatexformula [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.90.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: klatexformula [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lshw [source] (xenial-proposed) [02.17-1.1ubuntu3.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.90.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted acpi-call [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.1.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dm-writeboost [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.2.6-1~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.90.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dahdi-linux [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:2.10.2~dfsg-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: klatexformula [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ndiswrapper [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.60-3~ubuntu16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rt-tests [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.93-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected broadcom-sta [source] (xenial-proposed) [6.30.223.271-3~16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted websockify [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.6.1+dfsg1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lttng-modules [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.8.0-1ubuntu1~16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [arm64] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinfinity [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinfinity [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bcmwl [source] (xenial-proposed) [6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu1~1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libinfinity [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-pkg-dev [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.2-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvas-libraries [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.0.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvas-libraries [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.0.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [armhf] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orpie [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvas-libraries [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvas-libraries [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orpie [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orpie [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: peruse (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvas-libraries [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orpie [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-monasca-statsd (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.7.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvas-libraries [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.09.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mp3splt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.6.2+20170630-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvas-libraries [i386] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jack-delay [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mp3splt [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.6.2+20170630-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvas-libraries [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inhomog [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.09.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-intbitset [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-glue [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spatstat.utils [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.09.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-readstata13 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-pkg-dev [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-torch7 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20170926-g89ede3b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spatstat.utils [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-dotcall64 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinfinity [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsoldout [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsoldout [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsoldout [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtomcrypt [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtomcrypt [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtomcrypt [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [17.09.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [17.09.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mimeo [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsoldout [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsoldout [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtomcrypt [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [17.09.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [17.09.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mlterm [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pam-krb5-migrate [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.11-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pam-krb5-migrate [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.11-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-encode [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+git20170526.0fd768e+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsoldout [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtomcrypt [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mlterm [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pam-krb5-migrate [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.11-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lightdm-remote-session-x2go [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-krb5-migrate [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.11-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pk4 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-dotcall64 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtomcrypt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pam-krb5-migrate [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.11-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pktanon [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2~git20160407.0.2bde4f2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [i386] (bionic-proposed) [17.09.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-luasandbox [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pam-krb5-migrate [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.11-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spice-gtk [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.34-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpsd [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.17-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpsd [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.17-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinfinity [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinfinity [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsixel [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pam-krb5-migrate [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.11-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parsinsert [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.04-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-3-g71ac998-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bit [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: statsmodels [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpsd [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.17-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinfinity [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pam-krb5-migrate [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.11-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-glue [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinfinity [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.09.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libinfinity [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plv8 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.10.ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ecflow [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ecflow [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ecflow [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpsd [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.17-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-data-clist [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-uri-bytestring-aeson [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pglogical [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ecflow [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpsd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.17-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-data-clist [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-tisean [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pglogical [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ecflow [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-uri-bytestring-aeson [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpsd [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.17-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted citus [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [7.0.3.PGDG-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted citus [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [7.0.3.PGDG-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted citus [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [7.0.3.PGDG-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-gphoto2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-gphoto2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-gphoto2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-qrencode [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-qrencode [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botch [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexecs [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted citus [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [7.0.3.PGDG-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-luasandbox [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-gphoto2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-qrencode [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsml [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20170608-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lightdm-remote-session-x2go [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted citus [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [7.0.3.PGDG-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-qrencode [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-x2go [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-torch7 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20170926-g89ede3b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-gphoto2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsml [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20170608-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-qrencode [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chkservice [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chkservice [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chkservice [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsml [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1+git20170608-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsml [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1+git20170608-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-luasandbox [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-luasandbox [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spice-gtk [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.34-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chkservice [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsml [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1+git20170608-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsml [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1+git20170608-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-luasandbox [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chkservice [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-luasandbox [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsml [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1+git20170608-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spice-gtk [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.34-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsphere [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1+2017.08.30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsphere [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1+2017.08.30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spice-gtk [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.34-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spice-gtk [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.34-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlterm [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsphere [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+2017.08.30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsphere [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1+2017.08.30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spice-gtk [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.34-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pglogical [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsphere [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1+2017.08.30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spice-gtk [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.34-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pglogical [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pglogical [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpool2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pglogical [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pglogical [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpool2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlterm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgtap [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.97.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpool2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsphere [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1+2017.08.30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pglogical [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpool2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpool2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgtap [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.97.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i3lock-fancy [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-x2go [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-3-g71ac998-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-enet [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexecs [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-enet [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xe [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i3lock-fancy [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monajat [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-runc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xe [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parsinsert [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.04-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openfst [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openfst [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openfst [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlterm [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iniparser [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-3-g71ac998-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plv8 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.10.ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plv8 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.10.ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plv8 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.4.10.ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plv8 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.4.10.ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.20171014-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.20171014-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plv8 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.4.10.ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.20171014-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plv8 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.4.10.ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.8-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.8-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.8-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.8-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.8-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.20171014-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monadlist [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.20171014-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monadlist [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inhomog [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: klatexformula [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.8-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.20171014-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-encode [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iniparser [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-monasca-statsd (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.7.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: peruse (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [17.09.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iniparser [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libntru [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ninka [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dirb [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.22+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xe [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtie-hash-indexed-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycoast [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pldebugger [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0-3-g71ac998-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pldebugger [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0-3-g71ac998-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pldebugger [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0-3-g71ac998-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.7+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.7+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pldebugger [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0-3-g71ac998-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.7+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pldebugger [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0-3-g71ac998-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycoast [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bctoolbox [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.7+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-q3c [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.7+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.7+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sabyenc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: registration-agent [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sundials [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pldebugger [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0-3-g71ac998-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bctoolbox [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-utils [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-concurrent-ext [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-glue [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pktanon [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2~git20160407.0.2bde4f2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ust [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.7+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-ogr-fdw [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iniparser [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: resolvconf-admin [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.7+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-enet [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-enet [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-twitter [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wsgilog [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.17+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libayatana-indicator [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libayatana-indicator [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nfs-ganesha [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libayatana-indicator [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libayatana-indicator [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nfs-ganesha [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nfs-ganesha [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.14.20+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zulucrypt [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-enet [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-enet [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wsgilog [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.14.20+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comptext [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-enet [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-twitter [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comptext [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-enet [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-q3c [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.14.20+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-enet [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bctoolbox [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-enet [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sundials [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radare2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-angles [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapache2-mod-md [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblinux-acl-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i3lock-fancy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtaudio [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0~ds-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radare2 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexecs [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-angles [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rsbackup [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtmidi [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~ds1-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: irony-mode [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rtaudio [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0~ds-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rsbackup [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rsbackup [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtaudio [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0~ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rsbackup [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rsbackup [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-ros-comm [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13.3+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rsbackup [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-ros-comm [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.13.3+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-ros-comm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.13.3+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rsbackup [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtaudio [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0~ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtaudio [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0~ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtaudio [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0~ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtmidi [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtmidi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-power [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.91-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-punc-ng [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20161101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-ros-comm [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.13.3+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rsbackup [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtaudio [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0~ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtmidi [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-fullwidthchar-enhance [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfapy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-ros-comm [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13.3+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-ros-comm [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.13.3+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtmidi [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: generator-scripting-language [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtaudio [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0~ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jack-delay [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtmidi [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-ros-comm [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.13.3+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rtmidi [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: registration-agent [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-ros-comm [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.13.3+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: irony-mode [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pspp [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.17+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.17+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sundials [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sundials [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: statsmodels [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: statsmodels [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: txtorcon [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.19.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: udunits [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.25-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ust [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ust [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weston [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weston [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:0.6.0-3] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:0.6.0-3] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ansible-lint [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.13+git.20170811-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bctoolbox [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bro-pkg [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brutespray [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: avy-menu [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: browse-kill-ring-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bctoolbox [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pspp [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-power [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.91-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-session [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comptext [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comptty [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dired-du [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-q [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-runc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-kv [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.19+git20140108.7211484-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zulucrypt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-power [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.91-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comptty [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-allauth [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.33.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtkcore [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comptext [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-test-without-migrations [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dirb [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.22+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eshell-prompt-extras [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.96-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-runc [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ediprolog-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-uuid [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3~git20120910.1519bfe-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eshell-git-prompt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exe-thumbnailer [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-autoeng-ng [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-fullwidthchar-enhance [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-punc-ng [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20161101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fountain-mode [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: git-annex-remote-rclone [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtkcore [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: esh-help-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eyebrowse-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-fullwidthchar-enhance [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfapy [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-memoize [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-autoeng-ng [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zulucrypt [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: esxml [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-punc-ng [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20161101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: copyq [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: edb-debugger [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.21-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geronimo-annotation-1.3-spec [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfapy [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-blitiri-go-log [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20170910.0.2b2e1b6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-blitiri-go-systemd [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20170821.0.aec3508-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-christrenkamp-goxpath [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0~alpha3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-go-logfmt-logfmt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-gocql-gocql [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171009.0.2416cf3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-hashicorp-go-sockaddr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170627.41949a1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: copyq [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geronimo-validation-1.1-spec [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-blitiri-go-spf [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20170821.0.33aa985-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-emicklei-go-restful-swagger12 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-google-go-cmp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kelseyhightower-envconfig-dev [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-markbates-inflect [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170411.0.6cacb66-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-moul-http2curl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161031.0.4e24498+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-oklog-ulid [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+git20170117.66bb656-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-shogo82148-go-shuffle [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170808.0.5982909-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: generator-scripting-language [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-biogo-hts [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jdkato-syllables [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0+git20170409.10.8961fa0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-montanaflynn-stats [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0+git20170729.66.4a16327-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rifflock-lfshook [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-valyala-bytebufferpool [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160817.0.e746df9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-inf.v0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitgraph.js [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170511.0.5fcc26b+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kotakanbe-logrus-prefixed-formatter [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170801.0.75edb2e8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-templexxx-xor [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-pault-go-macchanger [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170902.0.0252df5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-go-redis-redis [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-go.uber-atomic [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+git20170719.9.70bd126-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nightlyone-lockfile [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170804.6a197d5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comptext [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted copyq [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtkcore [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtkcore [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fortunate.app [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fortunate.app [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmap [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2017-10-30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmap [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2017-10-30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-blitiri-go-systemd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0+git20170821.0.aec3508-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-christrenkamp-goxpath [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0~alpha3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comptty [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtkcore [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fortunate.app [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmap [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2017-10-30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-biogo-hts [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-go-logfmt-logfmt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-gocql-gocql [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20171009.0.2416cf3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-hashicorp-go-sockaddr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170627.41949a1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-kelseyhightower-envconfig-dev [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-markbates-inflect [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170411.0.6cacb66-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted copyq [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fortunate.app [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-emicklei-go-restful-swagger12 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-google-go-cmp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-kotakanbe-logrus-prefixed-formatter [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170801.0.75edb2e8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-moul-http2curl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20161031.0.4e24498+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-oklog-ulid [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0+git20170117.66bb656-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-shogo82148-go-shuffle [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170808.0.5982909-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-valyala-bytebufferpool [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20160817.0.e746df9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-inf.v0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtkcore [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-go-redis-redis [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [6.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-montanaflynn-stats [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0+git20170729.66.4a16327-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-rifflock-lfshook [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-go.uber-atomic [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0+git20170719.9.70bd126-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-gsm [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.41.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted klatexformula [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted klatexformula [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libayatana-indicator [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-blitiri-go-spf [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0+git20170821.0.33aa985-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nightlyone-lockfile [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170804.6a197d5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-pault-go-macchanger [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170902.0.0252df5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted klatexformula [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libayatana-indicator [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-torch7 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0~20170926-g89ede3b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mlterm [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mlterm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.8.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nfs-ganesha [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jdkato-syllables [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0+git20170409.10.8961fa0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i2p [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.30-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libayatana-indicator [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-torch7 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0~20170926-g89ede3b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nfs-ganesha [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-octproj [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-zeromq [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted redisearch [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.90.0~alpha1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted redisearch [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.90.0~alpha1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ser-player [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-templexxx-xor [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libayatana-indicator [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nfs-ganesha [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pspp [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdl-kitchensink [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ser-player [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.17+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.17+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted statsmodels [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sundials [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-tisean [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ser-player [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weston [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.12.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yasw [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yasw [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-power [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.91-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-session [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted redisearch [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.90.0~alpha1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tikzit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.12.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yasw [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-session [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dirb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.22+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-runc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: edb-debugger [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.21-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-autoeng-ng [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-fullwidthchar-enhance [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted statsmodels [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yasw [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bctoolbox [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-runc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-autoeng-ng [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-fullwidthchar-enhance [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-punc-ng [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20161101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: generator-scripting-language [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: generator-scripting-language [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfapy [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ust [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-runc [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc2+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-fullwidthchar-enhance [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-punc-ng [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20161101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfapy [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpyfft [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i2p [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.30-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i3lock-fancy [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i3lock-fancy [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jack-delay [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zulucrypt [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-punc-ng [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20161101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfapy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i3lock-fancy [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i3lock-fancy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jack-delay [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: klatexformula [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapache2-mod-md [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexecs [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhtml-restrict-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx-autoeng-ng [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1~git20150311-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i2p [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.30-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jack-delay [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexecs [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblinux-acl-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-x2go [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplack-test-agent-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lightdm-remote-session-x2go [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: load-relative-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3+repack-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: generator-scripting-language [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jack-delay [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblinux-acl-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ust [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapache2-mod-md [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-babel-eslint [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [7.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sundials [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lightdm-autologin-greeter [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fountain-mode [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geronimo-validation-1.1-spec [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitgraph.js [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170511.0.5fcc26b+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libexecs [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libexecs [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libexecs [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhtml-restrict-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblinux-acl-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblinux-acl-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblinux-acl-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted generator-scripting-language [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-blitiri-go-log [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0+git20170910.0.2b2e1b6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libexecs [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblinux-acl-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblinux-acl-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libplack-test-agent-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted load-relative-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted m-buffer-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-color-name [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olm [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2+git20170526.0fd768e+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted git-annex-remote-rclone [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libexecs [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libokhttp-java [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted loop-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olm [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2+git20170526.0fd768e+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2+git20170526.0fd768e+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pk4 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pk4 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cvc4 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-gsm [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.41.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libexecs [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lightdm-autologin-greeter [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olm [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2+git20170526.0fd768e+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pk4 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [i386] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i2p [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.30-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: myspell-sq [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-infrastructure-package-tracker [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20170515-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peframe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.1+git20170303.0.e482def+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-klogger [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblinux-acl-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olm [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2+git20170526.0fd768e+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-gsm [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.41.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olm [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+git20170526.0fd768e+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: percol [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pktanon [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2~git20160407.0.2bde4f2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-q3c [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyjokes [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-helpers-namespace [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2016.7.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bit [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-babel-eslint [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [7.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: measurement-kit [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pktanon [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2~git20160407.0.2bde4f2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pygeoip [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-cpuinfo [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-glue [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spatstat.utils [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pk4 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-q3c [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-dotcall64 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: package-lint-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-readstata13 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyrlp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-gsm [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.41.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i2p [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.30-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olm [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2+git20170526.0fd768e+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyjokes [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-helpers-namespace [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2016.7.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-intbitset [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-intbitset [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: breezy [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~bzr6792-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-intbitset [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sabyenc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-gsm [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.41.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pygeoip [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-cpuinfo [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: breezy [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~bzr6792-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-intbitset [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bit [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-desc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-dotcall64 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-glue [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spatstat.utils [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i2p [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.30-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-intbitset [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bit [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-dotcall64 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-hms [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remote-logon-config-agent [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyrlp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-blob [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-wikipedir [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-torch7 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20170926-g89ede3b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-glue [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-gsm [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.41.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i2p [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.30-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i2p [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.30-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-intbitset [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-blob [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-glue [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-glue [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-hms [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-wikipedir [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-x2go [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-gsm [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.41.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted percol [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-desc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-glue [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-2.2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lightdm-remote-session-x2go [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spatstat.utils [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remote-logon-service [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: resolvconf-admin [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-lograge [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i2p [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.30-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-glue [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lightdm-remote-session-x2go [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remote-logon-service [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: resteasy3.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-mmap2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: runoverssh [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-intbitset [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-readstata13 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-mmap2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wslay [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1~39-g6abacc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spatstat.utils [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.7-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-net-ssh-krb [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: resolvconf-admin [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted breezy [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~bzr6792-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted breezy [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~bzr6792-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted breezy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~bzr6792-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pktanon [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2~git20160407.0.2bde4f2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pktanon [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2~git20160407.0.2bde4f2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pktanon [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2~git20160407.0.2bde4f2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-sabyenc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-glue [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-readstata13 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remote-logon-service [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted breezy [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~bzr6792-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted breezy [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~bzr6792-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pktanon [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2~git20160407.0.2bde4f2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-dotcall64 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remote-logon-service [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-lograge [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-mmap2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-mmap2 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-mmap2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted breezy [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~bzr6792-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pktanon [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2~git20160407.0.2bde4f2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remote-logon-service [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-mmap2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-net-ssh-krb [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ser-player [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slick [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tikzit [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmtouch [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wcc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pktanon [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2~git20160407.0.2bde4f2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-mmap2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: standardskriver [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmtouch [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-glue [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ser-player [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: whatthepatch [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-mmap2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: virtualenvwrapper-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bit [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bit [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-dotcall64 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-dotcall64 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-dotcall64 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remote-logon-service [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-power [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.91-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bctoolbox [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comptext [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bit [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bit [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-dotcall64 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remote-logon-service [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: comptext [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapache2-mod-md [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tikzit [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wslay [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1~39-g6abacc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bit [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remote-logon-service [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jack-delay [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wslay [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1~39-g6abacc1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-dotcall64 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rocksdb [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-power [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.91-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: z-push [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-x2go [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-x2go [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-readstata13 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-readstata13 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spatstat.utils [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.7-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spatstat.utils [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.7-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spatstat.utils [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.7-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vmtouch [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wslay [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1~39-g6abacc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wslay [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1~39-g6abacc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-x2go [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-readstata13 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spatstat.utils [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.7-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vmtouch [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wslay [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1~39-g6abacc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wslay [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1~39-g6abacc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-readstata13 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-spatstat.utils [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.7-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wslay [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1~39-g6abacc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-readstata13 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wslay [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1~39-g6abacc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vmtouch [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpyfft [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapache2-mod-md [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapache2-mod-md [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-x2go [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-x2go [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted resolvconf-admin [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted resolvconf-admin [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vmtouch [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vmtouch [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keras [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpyfft [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapache2-mod-md [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted package-lint-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted resolvconf-admin [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [i386] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weston [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapache2-mod-md [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted resolvconf-admin [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: measurement-kit [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yasw [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-x2go [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sdl-kitchensink [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vmtouch [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted edb-debugger [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.21-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpyfft [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i3lock-fancy [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i3lock-fancy [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i3lock-fancy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapache2-mod-md [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-klogger [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted whatthepatch [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-q3c [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted edb-debugger [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.21-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i3lock-fancy [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i3lock-fancy [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-q3c [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sabyenc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-utils [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpyfft [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapache2-mod-md [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i3lock-fancy [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20160228.0.0fcb933-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-utils [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-autoeng-ng [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1~git20150311-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-autoeng-ng [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1~git20150311-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-fullwidthchar-enhance [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20150311-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-fullwidthchar-enhance [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20150311-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-punc-ng [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1~git20161101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted myspell-sq [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-q3c [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-q3c [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slick [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: generator-scripting-language [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-autoeng-ng [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1~git20150311-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-fullwidthchar-enhance [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20150311-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-punc-ng [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1~git20161101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-q3c [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: generator-scripting-language [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [armhf] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-autoeng-ng [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1~git20150311-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-q3c [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfapy [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-fullwidthchar-enhance [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20150311-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:0.6.0-3] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-q3c [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted copyq [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ediprolog-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacs-uuid [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3~git20120910.1519bfe-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eshell-git-prompt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted esxml [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eyebrowse-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-autoeng-ng [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1~git20150311-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-fullwidthchar-enhance [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20150311-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-punc-ng [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1~git20161101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gfapy [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted copyq [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted esh-help-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exe-thumbnailer [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-fullwidthchar-enhance [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20150311-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geronimo-annotation-1.3-spec [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: padthv1 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: padthv1 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: registration-agent [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacs-memoize [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-autoeng-ng [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1~git20150311-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted resteasy3.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: padthv1 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weston [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eshell-prompt-extras [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.96-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: padthv1 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx-punc-ng [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1~git20161101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sabyenc [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: debian/copyright in peruse 1.2-0ubuntu1 has incorrectly labelled the LGPL as 'GPL-2+'
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-torch7 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0~20170926-g89ede3b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ser-player [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tikzit [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted z-push [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: statsmodels [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ser-player [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted virtualenvwrapper-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sundials [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tikzit [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monadlist [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-power [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.91-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keras [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lightdm-remote-session-x2go [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-infrastructure-package-tracker [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [20170515-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remote-logon-config-agent [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdl-kitchensink [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdl-kitchensink [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wcc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.2+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-encode [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-session [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lightdm-remote-session-x2go [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted runoverssh [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted standardskriver [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-encode [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.17-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lightdm-remote-session-x2go [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdl-kitchensink [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libntru [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peframe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.1+git20170303.0.e482def+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cvc4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-power [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.91-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-power [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.91-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-power [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.91-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-session [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-session [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lightdm-remote-session-x2go [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdl-kitchensink [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcall [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13-0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-annotated-wl-pprint [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-encode [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-power [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.91-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-session [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-session [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sdl-kitchensink [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monadlist [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sabyenc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: uwsgi-plugin-luajit (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-power [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.91-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lightdm-remote-session-x2go [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inhomog [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-concurrent-ext [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-session [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-utils [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: uwsgi-plugin-v8 (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ansible-lint [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.13+git.20170811-1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bctoolbox [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bctoolbox [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted browse-kill-ring-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dirb [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.22+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dirb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.22+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dired-du [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-q [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtkcore [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted avy-menu [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bro-pkg [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dirb [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.22+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-allauth [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.33.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtkcore [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zulucrypt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zulucrypt [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zulucrypt [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-2.2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bctoolbox [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dirb [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.22+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rocksdb [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zulucrypt [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-2.2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: registration-agent [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-concurrent-ext [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: weston [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dirb [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.22+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zulucrypt [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ninka [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ust [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-test-without-migrations [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-concurrent-ext [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botch [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bctoolbox [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bctoolbox [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comptext [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comptext [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comptext [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comptty [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comptty [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dirb [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.22+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfapy [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-2.2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bctoolbox [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comptext [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comptty [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comptty [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfapy [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brutespray [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comptty [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jack-delay [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted comptext [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacs-kv [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.19+git20140108.7211484-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jack-delay [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jack-delay [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jack-delay [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-openchrome [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.6.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-tisean [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jack-delay [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-openchrome [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.6.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jack-delay [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
<slangasek> tsimonq2: and your peruse lintian overrides all also look incorrect from here...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cvc4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted docker-runc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted docker-runc [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted docker-runc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jack-delay [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.17-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cvc4 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted docker-runc [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iniparser [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted docker-runc [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepr [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted docker-runc [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0~rc2+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libregexp-pattern-license-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.31-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libregexp-pattern-license-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.31-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iniparser [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: measurement-kit [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iniparser [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: irony-mode [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: irony-mode [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: padthv1 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-alecthomas-colour [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160524.60882d9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-beevik-etree [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+git20171015.af219c0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-danwakefield-fnmatch [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160403.cbb64ac-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-k0kubun-colorstring [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150214.0.9440f19-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: padthv1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-alecthomas-repr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171013.3757840-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-gtank-cryptopasta [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170601.1f550f6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cockroachdb-cockroach-go [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170808.c806b48-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kotakanbe-go-pingscanner [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0+git20160420.1.58e188a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kotakanbe-go-pingscanner [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0+git20160420.1.58e188a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-pquerna-cachecontrol [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171018.0dec1b3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nebulouslabs-errors [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170430.98e1f05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-alecthomas-colour [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20160524.60882d9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-beevik-etree [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+git20171015.af219c0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-danwakefield-fnmatch [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20160403.cbb64ac-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-k0kubun-colorstring [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20150214.0.9440f19-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-kotakanbe-go-pingscanner [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0+git20160420.1.58e188a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-pquerna-cachecontrol [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20171018.0dec1b3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted padthv1 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted padthv1 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted padthv1 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.15-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-alecthomas-repr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20171013.3757840-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-gtank-cryptopasta [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170601.1f550f6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nebulouslabs-errors [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170430.98e1f05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted padthv1 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.15-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.15-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.15-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-alecthomas-kingpin.v3-unstable [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.11+git20171010.63abe20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: measurement-kit [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cockroachdb-cockroach-go [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170808.c806b48-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted padthv1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.15-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [i386] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: measurement-kit [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-zeromq [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.17-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepr [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-kotakanbe-go-pingscanner [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0+git20160420.1.58e188a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.15-10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-tisean [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepr [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted padthv1 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.17-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-concurrent-ext [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: measurement-kit [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepr [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botch [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.21-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botch [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.21-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botch [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.21-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iniparser [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iniparser [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iniparser [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iniparser [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted irony-mode [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted irony-mode [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted irony-mode [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botch [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.21-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iniparser [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iniparser [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted irony-mode [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted irony-mode [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xe [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xe [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inhomog [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libntru [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botch [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.21-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iniparser [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted measurement-kit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: measurement-kit [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-tisean [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-concurrent-ext [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iniparser [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xe [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtie-hash-indexed-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-phonenumbers [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted irony-mode [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-tisean [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-encode [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-alecthomas-kingpin.v3-unstable [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.11+git20171010.63abe20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted measurement-kit [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted measurement-kit [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-phonenumbers [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [8.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inhomog [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtie-hash-indexed-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted measurement-kit [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted measurement-kit [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libntru [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted measurement-kit [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtie-hash-indexed-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-encode [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> slangasek: what is the issue with those lintian overrides?
<slangasek> acheronuk: if this .so is not a public shared library that's managed with sonames, why is it being put in the public shared library directory?
 * acheronuk has not looked at peruse for a long while
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: klatexformula [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: doctest [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.6+repack0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.90.0~alpha1-1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> slangasek: default choice of path by upstream developer I guess. :/ be that poor or not. to be fair I don't see opensuse, Neon etc forcing that lib somewhere else so far
<acheronuk> personally I would have waited until peruse was more mature before getting it in, but others want it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libayatana-indicator [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted doctest [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.6+repack0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libayatana-indicator [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
<cpaelzer> sorting out a few of the races between late artful and bionic opening, but need some help
<cpaelzer> could one cancel strongswan_5.5.1-4ubuntu3 from Artful-unapproved?
<cpaelzer> this will go to bionic and become a _2.1 in Artful later on
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted klatexformula [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libntru [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted redisearch [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.90.0~alpha1-1]
<doko> cpaelzer: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected strongswan [source] (artful-proposed) [5.5.1-4ubuntu3]
<cpaelzer> thanks doko
<cpaelzer> doko: with that we are one step closer to be done with "our" share of the rebuild fails
<doko> in bionic? ;p
<cpaelzer> Oh I'm sure there will be plenty more there with all the underlying changes
<cpaelzer> doko: but on that I had to smile on your mail this week about "highes number of rebuild fails", we might have had half of them with less gcc/glibc updates
<cpaelzer> I have a proposal: you get a vacation Feb-April and due to that we might have less rebuild fails (but at the cost of too old tools/libs) :-P
<cpaelzer> but I tohught you might like a business rpoposal that gives you an extra PTO :-)
<cpaelzer> or even proposal
<doko> sorry, it's Feb-Mar only
<doko> but we'll get glibc-2.27 hopefully much earlier
 * cpaelzer notes: no late glibc/gcc bumps or doko gets no christmas presents
<doko> that's unfair, because we'll do the glibc upload in January ...
<cpaelzer> got you
<cpaelzer> thanks doko for a morning start with some smiles :-)
<cpaelzer> going back to my debugging which will leech all the fun out of me again :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-trepl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20170619-ge5e17e3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rblineprof [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: peruse (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bindrcpp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtkwidget [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-4] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> nacc: FYI some unblocking is already happening ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libayatana-appindicator [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rblineprof [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-trepl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20170619-ge5e17e3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bindrcpp [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libayatana-appindicator [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bindrcpp [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bindrcpp [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libayatana-appindicator [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rblineprof [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtkwidget [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtkwidget [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtkwidget [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libayatana-appindicator [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: assess-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-go.uber-multierr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-colormap [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-peek [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rblineprof [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-wikidatar [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rblineprof [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-kubernetes [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bindrcpp [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bindrcpp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suggest-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted assess-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-colormap [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-wikidatar [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suggest-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sabyenc [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-utils [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-go.uber-multierr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-peek [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sabyenc [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: registration-agent [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-kubernetes [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-utils [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-zeromq [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bindrcpp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bindrcpp [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bindrcpp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bindrcpp [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bindrcpp [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bindrcpp [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rblineprof [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rblineprof [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rblineprof [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monadlist [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtie-hash-indexed-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rblineprof [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monadlist [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ninka [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rblineprof [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inhomog [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcall [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13-0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ffcall [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.13-0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcall [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.13-0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcall [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.13-0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcall [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.13-0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcall [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.13-0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcall [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.13-0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libntru [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ffcall [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.13-0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtie-hash-indexed-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monadlist [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: instead [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi-plugin-mongo [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bit64 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adv-17v35x [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bit64 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi-plugin-mongo [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-containerd [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi-plugin-mongo [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bit64 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-containerd [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-containerd [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-containerd [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bit64 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi-plugin-mongo [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blockui [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.70-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-bel [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~r81357-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-tur [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~r81882-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-axes [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-crh [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0~r81872-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gajim-pgp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dhcpig [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20170428.git67f913-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-annotated-wl-pprint [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: h2o [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-annotated-wl-pprint [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gajim-rostertweaks [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monadlist [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-encode [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inhomog [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcode-tidyall-plugin-sortlines-naturally-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.000003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcatmandu-xsd-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcatmandu-xsd-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcode-tidyall-plugin-sortlines-naturally-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.000003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inhomog [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdist-zilla-plugin-makemaker-awesome-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.38-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libencoding-fixlatin-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfile-monitor-lite-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.652003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libconfig-zomg-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.000000-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libexport-attrs-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdist-zilla-plugin-modulebuildtiny-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.015-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-bel [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0~r81357-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-tur [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0~r81882-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dhcpig [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0~20170428.git67f913-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gajim-pgp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-crh [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0~r81872-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-axes [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blockui [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.70-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gajim-rostertweaks [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inhomog [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inhomog [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inhomog [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdist-zilla-plugin-makemaker-awesome-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.38-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libencoding-fixlatin-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfile-monitor-lite-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.652003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-uri-encode [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libntru [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inhomog [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libconfig-zomg-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.000000-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libexport-attrs-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inhomog [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monadlist [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdist-zilla-plugin-modulebuildtiny-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.015-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtie-hash-indexed-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adv-17v35x [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-annotated-wl-pprint [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-annotated-wl-pprint [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-annotated-wl-pprint [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmods-record-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libparse-mime-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-annotated-wl-pprint [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-annotated-wl-pprint [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmojo-rabbitmq-client-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-annotated-wl-pprint [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-utils [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-monadlist [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-monadlist [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-monadlist [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-uri-encode [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-uri-encode [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-uri-encode [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmods-record-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libntru [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libntru [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: h2o [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-monadlist [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-monadlist [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-uri-encode [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmojo-rabbitmq-client-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libparse-mime-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libntru [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-utils [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: statsmodels [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-monadlist [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-uri-encode [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-fetch [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sabyenc [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-uri-encode [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libntru [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libntru [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: registration-agent [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-fetch [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libntru [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: registration-agent [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libntru [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-zeromq [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtie-hash-indexed-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtie-hash-indexed-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.05+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libweasel-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-bootstrap-sass [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ninka [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-babel-preset-flow-vue [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-content-type [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-babel-plugin-transform-vue-jsx [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.5.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-clean-yaml-object [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-d [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ninka [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-deps-sort [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-electron-to-chromium [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-de-indent [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-encodeurl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-duplexer [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtie-hash-indexed-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.05+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtie-hash-indexed-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.05+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ninka [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ninka [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ninka [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-babel-plugin-transform-vue-jsx [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.5.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-bootstrap-sass [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-content-type [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-de-indent [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-duplexer [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtie-hash-indexed-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.05+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ninka [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ninka [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-clean-yaml-object [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-deps-sort [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-encodeurl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [armhf] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-dargs [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-es6-set [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-esrecurse [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libweasel-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-babel-preset-flow-vue [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-electron-to-chromium [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-es6-weak-map [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-tisean [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sabyenc [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ninka [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [arm64] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-tisean [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-concurrent-ext [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-d [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: peruse (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-es6-map [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtie-hash-indexed-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.05+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtie-hash-indexed-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.05+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-es6-map [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-es6-weak-map [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: h2o [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-espree [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.5.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-zeromq [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: registration-agent [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtie-hash-indexed-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.05+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-es6-set [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-es6-symbol [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-dargs [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-he [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-esrecurse [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted instead [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-espree [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.5.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-es5-ext [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.10.30-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-eslint-plugin-html [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-hash-sum [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: registration-agent [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-es6-symbol [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-es6-iterator [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-imports-loader [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-he [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-has-symbol-support-x [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-follow-redirects [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-path-cwd [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-module [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-immediate [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-lcov-parse [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+20170612git80d039574ed9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-log-driver [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.5+2017301git8cfc1bf3f8f2fa38a3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-imurmurhash [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-lie [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-make-dir [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-p-cancelable [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-package-preamble [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-mousetrap [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-p-locate [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-parse-base64vlq-mappings [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-stack-utils [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-stream-combiner2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-statuses [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-stream-splicer [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-regjsgen [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-style-loader [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-unicode-tr51 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [9.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-when [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.8+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-setprototypeof [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-url-loader [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-unicode-match-property-ecmascript [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-simple-swizzle [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-vue-style-loader [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-psr-simple-cache [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phpunit-object-reflector [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-url-to-options [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: phpliteadmin [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-divand [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-phar-io-version [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-psr-link [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-psr-container [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-tokenizer [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pybtex-docutils [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-es5-ext [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.30-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-eslint-plugin-html [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-has-symbol-support-x [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-immediate [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-imurmurhash [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-path-cwd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-lie [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-make-dir [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-p-cancelable [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-package-preamble [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-es6-iterator [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-hash-sum [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-module [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-log-driver [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.5+2017301git8cfc1bf3f8f2fa38a3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-p-locate [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-regjsgen [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-simple-swizzle [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-statuses [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-stream-splicer [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-unicode-match-property-ecmascript [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-follow-redirects [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-lcov-parse [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+20170612git80d039574ed9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-parse-base64vlq-mappings [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-stack-utils [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-style-loader [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-url-loader [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-vue-style-loader [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-divand [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-psr-container [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-psr-simple-cache [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-imports-loader [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-setprototypeof [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-unicode-tr51 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-when [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.8+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-psr-link [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phpliteadmin [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pybtex-docutils [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: danmaq [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [armhf] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kotakanbe-go-pingscanner [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.0+git20160420.1.58e188a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-mousetrap [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-url-to-options [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-tokenizer [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: danmaq [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [i386] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kotakanbe-go-pingscanner [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.0+git20160420.1.58e188a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-2.2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-2.2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-10.2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-stream-combiner2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted phpunit-object-reflector [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kotakanbe-go-pingscanner [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.0+git20160420.1.58e188a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-2.2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-tisean [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyaes [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-tisean [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: registration-agent [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-concurrent-ext [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: uwsgi-plugin-php (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-2.2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2+2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: resource-agents-paf [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyaes [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted requests-file [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sass-stylesheets-compass [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.12.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-zeromq [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-lupa [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-parameterized [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: registration-agent [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: registration-agent [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stardicter [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted resource-agents-paf [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-lupa [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: registration-agent [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ucrpf1host [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.20170617-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-thriftpy [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-zeromq [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: twinvoicerecalc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.20170711-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stardicter [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufolib [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-lupa [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-parameterized [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted registration-agent [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted registration-agent [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted registration-agent [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ucrpf1host [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.20170617-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-cli-truncate [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-globby [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-marshmallow [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0b3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-lupa [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted registration-agent [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted twinvoicerecalc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.20170711-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-decompress-response [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted registration-agent [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ufolib [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted registration-agent [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-gulp-changed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-cli-truncate [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-globby [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [6.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-marshmallow [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0b3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-deep-for-each [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-opener [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-registry-auth-token [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starjava-cdf [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0+2017.01.04+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-decompress-response [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfapy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-node-dir [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-registry-url [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-gulp-changed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-parallel-transform [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.40-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-deep-for-each [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-opener [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-registry-auth-token [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starjava-cdf [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0+2017.01.04+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-node-dir [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-registry-url [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-parallel-transform [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msxpertsuite [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-tacks [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.6-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> hey
<Laney> who killed my screen on autopkgtest-cloud-worker/0 :'(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-babel-preset-es3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> Laney: I blame gnomes.
<infinity> Laney: But also hi.
<infinity> Laney: Are we getting quota-starved into the ground, or am I just suffering really crap queue algorithms?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: danmaq [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-babel-preset-es2015-loose [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [8.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-unicode-property-value-aliases [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: danmaq [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-caniuse-db [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.30000743-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> (I've been waiting on a test that's been "less than 10" from the top of a queue for almost two days, which kinda looks like nothing's moving at all)
<Laney> upstream tests have been blatting us
<Laney> I might make it so that only 1/10 of the workers will process those queues or something
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-flush-write-stream [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-has-to-string-tag-x [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> Oh god.  Yeah, commit-level tests are not going to end well when we're down a cloud.
<Laney> [master 8e0e168] Temporarily only let 10% of the workers take upstream requests
<infinity> I forgot that was a thing, and didn't scroll down far enough to see that queue.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-path-inside [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-seedrandom [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-node-rest-client [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-webpack-stats-plugin [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-write-file-promise [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> once the current tests finish the workers will restart and that should be in effect
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted danmaq [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted danmaq [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted danmaq [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-babel-preset-es2015-loose [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [8.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-unicode-property-aliases-ecmascript [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted danmaq [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted danmaq [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted danmaq [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-babel-preset-es3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
<ginggs> what are upstream tests?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-caniuse-db [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.30000743-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-has-to-string-tag-x [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-node-rest-client [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-tacks [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-unicode-property-value-aliases [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-write-file-promise [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-sabyenc [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.1-1]
<infinity> ginggs: autopkgtests triggered from commit hooks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-zeromq [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-thriftpy [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-flush-write-stream [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-seedrandom [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-webpack-stats-plugin [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-detective [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-zeromq [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-is-path-inside [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-sabyenc [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-unicode-property-aliases-ecmascript [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-octproj [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> ginggs: (at least) snapd and systemd use this.
<ginggs> infinity: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: awesome [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-detective [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yasw [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-concurrent-ext [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-concurrent-ext [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-concurrent-ext [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-concurrent-ext [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.17+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.17+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-concurrent-ext [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.17+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-concurrent-ext [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-utils [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-utils [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-utils [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weston [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weston [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.12.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.12.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfapy [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sabyenc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-utils [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weston [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.12.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sabyenc [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-utils [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gfapy [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted weston [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
<doko> ugh, these are not yet built on x86 ...
<doko> who is accepting these?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted awesome [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sundials [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ust [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ust [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sundials [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.7.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sundials [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ust [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.0-3]
<cjwatson> doko: uh, they totally were
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ust [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.12.0+dfsg-1]
<cjwatson> doko: I explicitly and manually checked
<cjwatson> doko: they just weren't in NEW for x86, because they'd already previously been accepted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sundials [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sundials [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: statsmodels [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-6] (no packageset)
<doko> we should have a small script to accept these complete NEW uploads ...
<cjwatson> I have local modifications to new-binary-debian-universe to group by arch
<cjwatson> must polish them up and commit them at some point
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> (it wasn't previously worth looking through for partial sets, because the answer was normally that x86 was lagging, but there are more actually-complete ones now)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted generator-scripting-language [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted generator-scripting-language [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gfapy [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gfapy [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gfapy [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: statsmodels [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted generator-scripting-language [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gfapy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gfapy [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-kotakanbe-go-pingscanner [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0+git20160420.1.58e188a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-kotakanbe-go-pingscanner [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0+git20160420.1.58e188a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-kotakanbe-go-pingscanner [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0+git20160420.1.58e188a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-kotakanbe-go-pingscanner [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0+git20160420.1.58e188a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted klatexformula [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-russellhaering-goxmldsig [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170911.b7efc62-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-octproj [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-octproj [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-octproj [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-octproj [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-alecthomas-assert [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170929.405dbfe-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-prometheus-client-mmap [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.0~beta14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-zeromq [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-zeromq [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-zeromq [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: statsmodels [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: peruse (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcrypt-u2f-server-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.40-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-monasca-statsd (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.7.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-alecthomas-assert [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170929.405dbfe-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-sabyenc [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-sabyenc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-thriftpy [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-thriftpy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-prometheus-client-mmap [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.0~beta14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-russellhaering-goxmldsig [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170911.b7efc62-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-thriftpy [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-thriftpy [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-sabyenc [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-thriftpy [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted statsmodels [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted statsmodels [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted statsmodels [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: h2o [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-containerd [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docker-containerd [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-db [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.6+git20140421.b3a423f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-graph [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20161121-g37dac07-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtkwidget [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-xlua [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20160719-g41308fe-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-optim [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20170208-g656c42a-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dtkwidget [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bit64 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-wikitaxa [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-peek-host [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-trepl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20170619-ge5e17e3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-peek-gc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-bit64 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9-7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-peek-pg [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-peek-redis [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-peek-performance-bar [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi-plugin-mongo [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-peek-sidekiq [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uwsgi-plugin-mongo [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zap [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+git20170802.3.e68420e-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zap [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+git20170802.3.e68420e-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted docker-containerd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted docker-containerd [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted docker-containerd [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtkwidget [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtkwidget [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtkwidget [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmap [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [2017-10-12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.17-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted docker-containerd [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted docker-containerd [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtkwidget [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.17-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redisearch [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted docker-containerd [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3+git+docker1.13.1~ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtkwidget [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dtkwidget [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepr [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacs-db [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.6+git20140421.b3a423f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-optim [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0~20170208-g656c42a-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-graph [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0~20161121-g37dac07-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-xlua [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0~20160719-g41308fe-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: h2o [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.17-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.17-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.17-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:8.3.0.17-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:8.3.0.17-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:8.3.0.17-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bit64 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bit64 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bit64 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:8.3.0.17-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:8.3.0.17-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bit64 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:8.3.0.17-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bit64 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-bit64 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.9-7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-peek-gc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-peek-performance-bar [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-peek-redis [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi-plugin-mongo [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi-plugin-mongo [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi-plugin-mongo [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-wikitaxa [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-peek-pg [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi-plugin-mongo [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-peek-host [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi-plugin-mongo [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-peek-sidekiq [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi-plugin-mongo [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zap [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0+git20170802.3.e68420e-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zap [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0+git20170802.3.e68420e-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: musescore [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+dfsg1-1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zap [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+git20170802.3.e68420e-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zap [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+git20170802.3.e68420e-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zap [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+git20170802.3.e68420e-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zap [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+git20170802.3.e68420e-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> Updated binary: colorized-logs (1.0.17-1 to 2.1-1)
<LocutusOfBorg> that does it mean
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi-plugin-luajit [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi-plugin-v8 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uwsgi-plugin-php [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted musescore [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0+dfsg1-1]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: It means britney thought the release pocket didn't have that binary on amd64 (why that is, I'm less sure, but whatever, it's solving itself)
<LocutusOfBorg> the question was exactly that one, it is published since three days in release pocket :)
<infinity> Laney: The queue is moving, the queue is moving! \o/
<LocutusOfBorg>  colorized-logs | 1.0.17-1 | artful/universe | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<LocutusOfBorg>  colorized-logs | 2.1-1    | bionic/universe | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<infinity> Laney: Thanks for the hack.
<LocutusOfBorg> seems britney thinks about artful->bionic?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: No.  It's definitely not looking at artful. :P
<LocutusOfBorg> ok wonderful, if we can exclude a misconfiguration, it is fine for me
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: And no, it's not been there for 3 days.
<infinity> Adhemerval Zanella <adhemerval.zanella@linaro.org>
<infinity> Err.
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/colorized-logs/2.1-1/+build/13664808
<LocutusOfBorg> 2017-11-01 19:58:34 CET	Published	Bionic	release	universe	misc	2.1-1
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: You're looking at the source package.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mali-midgard [amd64] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [16.0-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> so, a source package can migrate to release without a binary?
<infinity> Not usually.
<LocutusOfBorg> it is not even a new package, an update, so how can britney let it?
<infinity> It may have done so as part of an uninst tradeoff due to some NBS in the release pocket.
<infinity> Or something.
<LocutusOfBorg> damn
<LocutusOfBorg> got it
<LocutusOfBorg> [12:36:58] <LocutusOfBorg>  colorized-logs | 1.0.17-1 | artful/universe | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<LocutusOfBorg> it was a binary provided by another source package in artful
<infinity> Yeah, that would potentially confuse it just enough to let it migrate with a skew.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-postcss-value-parser [amd64] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [3.3.0-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> Anyhow, it's solving, so meh.
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, thanks for the hel
<LocutusOfBorg> p
<LocutusOfBorg> it was part of src:kbtin
<LocutusOfBorg> and now provided separately
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: beginend-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted beginend-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-postcss-value-parser [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mali-midgard [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [16.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libayatana-appindicator [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libayatana-appindicator [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libayatana-appindicator [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libayatana-appindicator [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libayatana-appindicator [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libayatana-appindicator [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libayatana-appindicator [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libayatana-appindicator [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zap [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0+git20170802.3.e68420e-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zap [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0+git20170802.3.e68420e-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zap [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0+git20170802.3.e68420e-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zap [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.0+git20170802.3.e68420e-2]
<sil2100> apw, infinity: re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts/+bug/1713076 <- willcooke gave a +1 on removing the listed packages, do you think I could use this occassion as an AA training and look into the removals?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1713076 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu) "Please remove more orphaned unity8 packages" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> This would help with the boost transition too
<infinity> sil2100: Sure, shall we do this in /msg?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libencoding-fixlatin-xs-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.01-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libencoding-fixlatin-xs-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.01-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libencoding-fixlatin-xs-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.01-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libencoding-fixlatin-xs-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.01-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libencoding-fixlatin-xs-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.01-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feed2exec [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-fs-write-stream-atomic [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-peek-rblineprof [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libencoding-fixlatin-xs-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.01-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-py-zipkin [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcatmandu-mods-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-cat-srd [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.0~r82238-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-bel-rus [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0~r81186-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdist-zilla-plugin-modulebuildtiny-fallback-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.025-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-gzip-size [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdist-zilla-plugin-makemaker-fallback-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.023-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-http-errors [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-mock-time-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-browser-pack [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.0.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-coveralls [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.13.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-unicode-property-value-aliases-ecmascript [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-fig-link-util [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-color-string [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-write-file-atomic [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-unicode-loose-match [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-phar-io-manifest [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> infinity: yeah, let me just finish up lunch and I'll poke you
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-bel-rus [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0~r81186-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted feed2exec [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-cat-srd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.0~r82238-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcatmandu-mods-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdist-zilla-plugin-modulebuildtiny-fallback-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.025-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libencoding-fixlatin-xs-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.01-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libencoding-fixlatin-xs-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.01-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libencoding-fixlatin-xs-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.01-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-browser-pack [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [6.0.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-coveralls [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.13.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-gzip-size [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdist-zilla-plugin-makemaker-fallback-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.023-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libencoding-fixlatin-xs-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.01-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-mock-time-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-fs-write-stream-atomic [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.10-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libencoding-fixlatin-xs-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.01-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-color-string [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libencoding-fixlatin-xs-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.01-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-http-errors [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-unicode-loose-match [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-write-file-atomic [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-phar-io-manifest [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-peek-rblineprof [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-unicode-property-value-aliases-ecmascript [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-py-zipkin [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-fig-link-util [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-5-cross-ports [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [12ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-karborclient [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-searchlightclient [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-sushy [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: surf-display [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-application [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-application [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-application [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-application [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-application [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ayatana-indicator-application [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: calamares [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: calamares [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-application [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-application [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-application [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-application [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-application [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ayatana-indicator-application [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-searchlightclient [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted surf-display [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-sushy [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-4] (no packageset)
<slangasek> acheronuk: "forcing that lib somewhere else" - well those groups don't have Debian policy, and it's certainly not appropriate to add a lintian override to suppress the error messages if those messages are correct, which I believe they are in this case
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: h2o [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted h2o [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted h2o [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted h2o [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted h2o [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted h2o [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted h2o [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-karborclient [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-4]
<acheronuk> slangasek: I don't think I really disagree, but was playing devil's advocate while tsimonq2 was asleep/at school. hopefully he'll be along later
 * slangasek nods
<tyhicks> tjaalton: hello - is there any chance that you could give the libseccomp SRU in the xenial unapproved queue a look today? (the SRU wiki page says you're the SRU vanguard today)
<tjaalton> tyhicks: hi, yes but I'm about to head off though :/
<tyhicks> tjaalton: alright, bad timing
<tjaalton> yeah, sry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-trepl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0~20170619-ge5e17e3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-trepl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0~20170619-ge5e17e3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-trepl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0~20170619-ge5e17e3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-unicode-match-property-value-ecmascript [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdist-zilla-plugin-checkbin-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.007-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-module-deps [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-browser-unpack [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-unicode-data [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20170909+gitcb53c2ac-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> Laney: Does autopkgtest need to be told that lgw01 is back, or will it just figure it out on its own?
<slangasek> infinity: it figures it out on its own, but with a delay; it's worth a manual kick, let me see
<slangasek> infinity: so lgw01 is now back from wherever it went?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdist-zilla-plugin-checkbin-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.007-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-module-deps [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-unicode-match-property-value-ecmascript [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-browser-unpack [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-unicode-data [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0~20170909+gitcb53c2ac-1]
<slangasek> infinity: if so, manually running ./autopkgtest-cloud/tools/cloud-worker-maintenance instead of waiting 3h for the next cron
<infinity> slangasek: I see 60 lgw01 builders building things, so I'd say the cloud's back.
<apw> infinity, i think it was lcy which was off for a new face ... cirtainly w-grant was talking about upping the number of builders in lgw01 to compensate
<cjwatson> It was lcy01 that was down, but it is indeed back now.
<infinity> Erm, yes.  I'm backwards.
<infinity> But both regions are there was my point. :P
<cjwatson> However, I'm not sure it has the necessary config for autopkgtest workers yet.
<cjwatson> Though possibly that's just a matter of Laney talking to Gareth to get creds.
<infinity> That's less encouraging news.
<Laney> Cred me up
<Laney> My old ones don't work?
<slangasek> ah, well, I had 12 workers out of rotation under lgw, so I assumed infinity knew about a different outage that I did not
<infinity> Since the buildd queue is almost done, we pretty much want all that capacity for tasty tasty tests.
<cjwatson> Laney: I doubt it, but I dunno
<cjwatson> Laney: go ask moon127 :)
<cjwatson> slangasek: it's possible lgw01 is still at reduced capacity after its redeployment
<slangasek> k
<slangasek> so if lcy is up and lgw isn't broken, why does https://launchpad.net/~cloudware/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/cpc-development hate me in a no-logging kind of way?
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, there was mucking in that region too, but no, I misspoke and meant lcy.
<Laney> cjwatson: indeed they don't
<infinity> slangasek: Non-logged failures usually mean the VM died.  What horrible thing are you doing in your build? :)
<apw> cjwatson, surely not, all newer versions of software are lighter and quicker, just like my phone on oero, oh wait ...
<cjwatson> slangasek: That's an exciting failure mode.
<cjwatson> It fails before the build even starts.
<slangasek> infinity: "took 41.3 seconds", "took 50.2 seconds", I haven't even gotten to run any code yet
<cjwatson> 2017-11-03 14:46:13+0000 [QueryProtocol,client] Dispatching job LIVEFSBUILD-113963 (amd64 build of cpc-development livefs in ubuntu xenial) to http://lgw01-amd64-023.vbuilder.lgw01.scalingstack:8221/:
<cjwatson> 2017-11-03 14:46:14+0000 [QueryProtocol,client] xmlrpclib.Fault: <Fault 8002: 'error'>
<infinity> Helpful error is helpful.
<cjwatson> slangasek: You're not passing a project in the metadata, which is a required field.
<slangasek> ah
<cjwatson> infinity: it was slightly more helpful in the logs, I just elided a lot :)
<infinity> cjwatson: Heh.
<cjwatson> (didn't go far as to tell me KeyError though, I had to puzzle that out)
 * slangasek fixes the metadata on the livefs in lp :P
<slangasek> cjwatson: thanks
<infinity> And by "fix", you mean "add some".
<jbicha> can we kill oxide-qt now? see comment 6 on LP: #1688395, no rdepends, no commits since April
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1688395 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "Remove Oxide, webbrowser-app and the Unity webapps" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688395
<slangasek> jbicha: thanks for the nudge; looks like we can
<infinity> I was just working my way through some of these.
<infinity> But you've got oxide, so that works.
<jbicha> sorry for interrupting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-5-cross-ports [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [12ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<Saviq> mitya57: hey, we're suddenly getting "qmake: could not exec '/usr/lib/qt5/bin/qmake': No such file or directory" when building qtubuntu with the latest bionic-proposed Qt, is that a known issue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> Saviq, example or didn't happen :p
<Laney> autopkgtest: More clouds, same low low price.
<acheronuk> Saviq: from here? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2986/+packages
<acheronuk> looks like that is building now
<Saviq> LocutusOfBorg: acheronuk yeah I think it must've used a previous build
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2986/+build/13668362
<acheronuk> Saviq: there was a period yesterday with stuff half done where errors like that were happening, so guess you just caught that state
<Saviq> btw, is anyone caring about bileto.uu
<Saviq> .ubuntu.com, or are we just expecting it to rot?
<infinity> Saviq: Define "caring".
<Saviq> infinity: if we needed to remove some code from it? ;)
<infinity> Saviq: It's not being actively worked on.  Some of us would like to see it go away entirely.
<Saviq> right, that's what I thought
<Saviq> I suppose we just need to get upload rights instead
<infinity> Saviq: It's technically owned by Canonical Foundations, and light maintenance will happen for actual bugs (or adding new series', if that fails to happen automatically, whatever)
<infinity> Saviq: But yes, given how some of us (*cough*me*cough*) feel about the icky "upstream backdoor" part, please get upload rights.
<infinity> Saviq: The one-demand-silo bit is actually not the worst idea, but entangling the two makes me dislike the whole product.
<Saviq> infinity: that part can probably be yanked out, but then you're basically looking at LP recipes ;)
<Saviq> (the backdoor part)
<cjwatson> eh, not really.
<infinity> Saviq: Yes, the backdoor (and any sponsorship via a bot) should be torn out, IMO.  With that gone, what you're left with isn't recipes, though, it's the handy ability to create a devirt PPA to do siloed changesets across multiple packages, which has its uses.
<infinity> I mean, I do that all the time in my own PPAs, but most core-devs don't have their own devirt PPAs.
<infinity> Replace "devirt" with "appropriate for copying the resulting binaries to the archive", if you prefer.
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> this kind of functionality could, I suppose, realistically be implemented into LP recipes (of some kind), avoiding the out-of-place feel of bileto
<mitya57> Saviq: re qmake issue, it should be already fixed. Please retry with the latest qtbase.
<Saviq> it doesn't make sense to maintain it in its current form for the handful of users left, I'd say
<Saviq> mitya57: yeah, I did, sorry for the noise
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mdadm (trusty-proposed/main) [3.2.5-5ubuntu4.3 => 3.2.5-5ubuntu4.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mdadm (xenial-proposed/main) [3.3-2ubuntu7.5 => 3.3-2ubuntu7.6] (core)
<mitya57> No problem. I now read the rest of backlog :)
<infinity> Saviq: We've thought about it and discussed it a few times.  We've just not thought and discussed hard enough to formulate a plan forward other than "put bileto in maintenance mode and revisit the topic later" :P
<Saviq> ack :)
<infinity> Saviq: But I think most involved are agreed that "backdoor bad, silos good", how we achieve that glorious future (a tool to create silos thats 20 lines instead of 20k, or gutting bileto, or a bunch of MPs to LP, or...) is very up in the air.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-image [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20170420-g5aa1881-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-image [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20170420-g5aa1881-5] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> out-of-place> I kind of disagree.  We don't have to integrate everything into LP; we provide APIs exactly so that people can do this sort of very policy-heavy stuff externally, where it's easier to change and manage.
<infinity> cjwatson: Well, "a bunch of LP MPs" isn't an option I'm seriously considering here either (except maybe if we need another API feature, or some ACLs or something).
<infinity> cjwatson: I don't think LP needs a bolted-on silo product.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-torch-image [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20170420-g5aa1881-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-2]
<infinity> Laney: Ooo, /running looks very pleasant all of a sudden.  Yay.
<cjwatson> Also /builders pretty close to flushed.  It's nice having clouds plural again.
 * Laney watches doko's blood pressure return to normal levels
<infinity> Laney: Is that a thing that ever happens?
<Laney> It's relative
<infinity> Oh no, now his relatives are getting involved?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpixelif [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpixelif [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpixelif [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpixelif [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.8+ds1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgqd [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xssproxy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.2.6-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpixelif [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gmap [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2017-10-12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gmap [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2017-10-12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtav [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.12.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gmap [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2017-10-12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected gmap [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2017-10-12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.2.6-6] (no packageset)
<balloons> slangasek, bdmurray, I did the checks for juju functionality side of 2.2.6, but I noticed distro-info-data is still in unapproved queue. This will need to get into proposed as well so we can land things together
<slangasek> balloons: AFAIU it shouldn't need to land together; juju needs to land before or at the same time as?  Or do you need it available for the SRU test case?
<balloons> slangasek, that was the idea. I'd ideally like to doubly confirm no issues
<balloons> juju should land before though I agree
<balloons> slangasek, i an just install the unapproved proposed package if that works
<balloons> but it feels fine to put it into proposed I think
<slangasek> balloons: k.  we can probably get distro-info-data accepted into -proposed today, but as a workaround you could maybe hand-edit /usr/share/distro-info/ubuntu.csv for your test
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-tisean [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-tisean [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-tisean [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.2.6-6] (no packageset)
<balloons> slangasek, sure I will do that and note it on the bug
<slangasek> i.e. I think it's a small enough change to do locally that you're better off not blocking on d-i-d
<balloons> slangasek, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-autolink [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.2+dfsg2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.2.6-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgqd [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgqd [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> bdmurray: shouldn't this be copied to -security then? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/3.24.0-0ubuntu1.2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xssproxy [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: odb-api [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.17.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgqd [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgqd [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
<mdeslaur> jbicha, bdmurray: you can't just copy it, it needs to be rebuilt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.28ubuntu0.6]
<jbicha> ok, probably not that important now then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.2.6-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgqd [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: py-macaroon-bakery [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xssproxy [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.2.6-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xssproxy [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xssproxy [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> balloons, slangasek: d-i-d accepted on zesty and xenial.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.33ubuntu0.4]
<balloons> ty infinity
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgqd [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgqd [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-rum [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtav [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.12.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgqd [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-rum [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgqd [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-autolink [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2+dfsg2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.6-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.6-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.6-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-rum [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xssproxy [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted odb-api [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.17.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.6-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: odb-api [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.17.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.6-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.6-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgqd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted py-macaroon-bakery [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgqd [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libu2f-host [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtav [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.12.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtav [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.12.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtav [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.12.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nbconvert [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtav [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.12.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtav [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtav [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtav [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtav [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtav [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtav [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.12.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xssproxy [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xssproxy [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xssproxy [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xssproxy [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xssproxy [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xssproxy [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nbconvert [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libu2f-host [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msxpertsuite [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-cache-tag-interop [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: odb-api [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.17.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pspp [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pspp [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: odb-api [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.17.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyepr [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-3] (no packageset)
<slangasek> infinity, xnox: do we know why ocaml is still stuck?  did hivex, plplot not get copied over?
<infinity> slangasek: Just waiting on tests.
<slangasek> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msxpertsuite [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> slangasek: autopkgtest queue was unfortunately horribly starved by upstream commit-level CI, and didn't really notice until this morning, when Laney hacked in a fix.
<infinity> slangasek: And now we have lcy back, so.  Yay.
<slangasek> bibtex2html is an effective no-change arch: all package, I'd be willing to waive those tests
<infinity> We're not waiting on tests for that?
<slangasek> are we not?
<slangasek>     * amd64: bibtex2html, libhivex-ocaml, libhivex-ocaml-dev, libplplot-ocaml
<infinity> For ocaml, all I see missing is hivex and plplot, and plplot's waiting on tests of.. plplot.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (artful-proposed/universe) [20171019+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 => 20171025+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~17.10.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (xenial-proposed/universe) [20171019+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0 => 20171025+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (trusty-proposed/universe) [20171019+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0 => 20171025+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (zesty-proposed/universe) [20171019+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~17.04.0 => 20171025+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~17.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
<infinity> Oh, bibtext got a fresh upload, I see.
<slangasek> and libmlpcap-ocaml is blocked only on arm64 and s390x?  is that a noopt-arch thing?
<slangasek> s/blocked/uninstallable/
 * infinity wonders how this regressed since he last looked.
<slangasek> ffcall was uploaded after mlpcap; perhaps that has some bearing
<infinity> Rename libffcall1 to libffcall1a because ABI was broken in 1.13-0.1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-symfony-polyfill [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> so the problem is specifically that mlpcap built too early on s390x+armhf, against the old version; and needs a no-change rebuild?
<slangasek> infinity: did the RT get filed for porter chroots?
<infinity> Nope.  Feel free.
<infinity> libffcall1a exists everywhere, I'll reupload.
<slangasek> infinity: ok; so what else still needs doing from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewReleaseCycleProcess ?
<infinity> slangasek: I need to do all the CD-related things.
<infinity> slangasek: I have no idea what 36 means, but it has your name in it.
<slangasek> I don't have any idea either, I guess I'll ssh to that machine and see ;)
<slangasek> ISO tracker setup :)
<infinity> slangasek: 38 might be obsolete, but if it's not, maybe someone other than mvo should take ownership.
<slangasek> speaking of mvo owning things, did command-not-found db get updated before release?
<slangasek> because I think I got a stale reference to a command I know had been removed from artful
<infinity> slangasek: last update was Sept 25.  So, not immediately before release, but less than a month old.
<infinity> vm-builder hasn't been touched in eons, I think step 40 is obsolete, and vm-builder should be removed from the archive.
<slangasek> infinity: 38 done
<slangasek> infinity: sorry, I mean 36
<slangasek> vm-builder> there was discussion on ubuntu-devel this cycle about such a removal, I think?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kbibtex [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8~20170819git31a77b27e8e83836e-3] (no packageset)
<infinity> slangasek: So, other than random "make people update external sites" bits, I think it's just the ISO tracker and CD stuff.  And your RT.
<slangasek> infinity: any chance you could express that as a list of checklist item numbers? :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenshot [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.8+ds1-3] (no packageset)
<infinity> slangasek: 33/34/35 = "CD stuff", 38/45/46/48 = external sites.
<slangasek> k
<infinity> And:
<infinity> bdmurray: "Notify Brian Murray or a real ~ubuntu-archive member to create an Apport retracer apt configuration (example for 17.04) for the new release and roll it out to porter-i386:/home/ubuntu-archive/config"
<infinity> bdmurray: And maybe also "Notify Brian Murray to update whoopsie-update-daily-users cronjob in the retracer charm owned by the daisy-pluckers team to include the new release of Ubuntu."
<bdmurray> infinity: those have been done. I haven't uploaded u-r-u or done meta-release-development for bionic though
<bdmurray> What is 36?
<infinity> bdmurray: 36 is the ISO tracker.
<infinity> bdmurray: And slangasek claims he just did it.
<bdmurray> okay
<infinity> bdmurray: Also, I question your claim that "those have been done".
<infinity> bdmurray: I see no 18.04 in osageorange:/home/ubuntu-archive/config
<bdmurray> infinity: oh right I enabled ddebs artful-updates no bionic
<bdmurray> infinity: Okay, I'll do that today
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msxpertsuite [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> infinity: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/apport/lp-bionic-retracers/+merge/333223
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: msxpertsuite [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-regexpu-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.3+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-100.123] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-regjsparser [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.1+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-regenerate-unicode-properties [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.1.3+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-100.123]
<infinity> slangasek: clisp uploaded with FTBFS fix, now that it's entangled with ocaml, thanks to ffcall getting entangled.
<slangasek> wunderbar
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kbibtex [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8~20170819git31a77b27e8e83836e-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-regexpu-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.3+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-cache-tag-interop [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpixelif [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-regenerate-unicode-properties [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.1.3+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-symfony-polyfill [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-regjsparser [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.1+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyepr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyepr [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyepr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyepr [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyepr [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyepr [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpixelif [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpixelif [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpixelif [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpixelif [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpixelif [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpixelif [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.8.4-2]
<slangasek> tsimonq2, mitya57: how goes the qt bootstrapping?
 * slangasek triggers rebuilds for gdal transition
<tsimonq2> slangasek: peruse> First off, you saw the patch (the only one) under debian/patches right? Did I miss a spot with LGPL?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: peruse> Also, I was told it was OK... apologies, I'll take another look...
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Qt> CI Train 3020 iirc
<tsimonq2> There's a good chance mitya57 will be gone for the weekend so that's sort of what I'm doing now, seeing where he left off...
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg was also helping a bit, props to him ;)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: wrt copyright, I'm talking about the fact that debian/copyright literally has the text of the LGPL license statement with a header over it that says 'License: GPL-2+'. This is wrong
<tsimonq2> slangasek: ...wat?
 * tsimonq2 looks
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I hadn't gotten so far as looking at debian/patches in my review.  the patch itself looks fine, though also from my POV unnecessary
<slangasek> since we routinely have incorrect statements of copyright/license in the upstream sources, and accept debian/copyright as authoritative provided there's adequate documentation to explain the discrepancy
<tsimonq2> slangasek: How is that the LGPL?
<tsimonq2> Oh, gotcha
<tsimonq2> (the LGPL shorttext, I mean)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: This should match what I uploaded: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/peruse/tree/debian/copyright?h=kubuntu_bionic_archive
<slangasek> tsimonq2: that resolves it in the opposite way of what I expect
<slangasek> tsimonq2: since licensecheck told me the source was LGPL2.1 or 3; the text in debian/copyright matched; and only the License: label was different
<tsimonq2> slangasek: So wait, you're saying it's good now, or that I still need to do some additional looking?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: what are you asserting is the license on this package, and why?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: the package that was uploaded to the NEW queue has an inconsistent debian/copyright and needs fixed
<slangasek> tsimonq2: and the git link you gave me fixes it exactly the opposite way of how I expect
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I'm asserting that it is GPL 2+ because that's what matched best when I went through and looked at the licenses, but I'll have to admit I've never used anything like licensecheck so there might be some human error in there
<tsimonq2> slangasek: "fixes it exactly the opposite way of how I expect"
<tsimonq2> How so?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: if you're asserting that it's GPL2+, why did you include a patch in debian/patches to change the copyright statements to say exactly the opposite?
<slangasek> $ licensecheck -r .|grep GPL | grep -v LGPL
<slangasek> ./src/qtquick/karchive-rar/external/unarr/COPYING: GPL (v3)
<slangasek> $
<slangasek> I see a single false positive for GPL (that file is actually a copy of LGPLv3...)
<slangasek> what did you see that told you that GPL 2+ matched best?
<slangasek> I certainly may be overlooking something
<tsimonq2> I probably overlooked something as well
 * tsimonq2 grabs the dsc from the queue, it seems that I didn't commit my changes >_<
<slangasek> ah :)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I thought it was GPL 2+ because when I opened the source files, at the top they seemed to all have GPL 2+
<tsimonq2> s/grabs the dsc/dgets/ :P
<slangasek> tsimonq2: spot-checking ./src/app/qml/listcomponents/BookTileTall.qml, licensecheck isn't simply lying to me - this says "Lesser" GPL at the top
<tsimonq2> Hmm.
<slangasek> tsimonq2: fwiw between this and the qt bootstrap, I'd personally welcome you working on the qt bootstrap first ;)  we can always get peruse back in the queue later
<tsimonq2> slangasek: heh ok ;)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Speaking of that, mitya just told me over Telegram what's going on, he says "Qt should be all built now, so you can start rebuilding qtbase5-private-dev reverse B-Ds"
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I'll work on that now.
<slangasek> cool
<tsimonq2> slangasek: But yeah, for now, feel free to reject peruse, I'll work on it more
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected peruse [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> Could a Core Developer please no-change rebuild qtsvg-opensource-src and qtubuntu in bionic?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: if you tell me why I'm doing it :)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Qt bootstrapping
<tsimonq2> slangasek: (qtbase5-private-dev)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: libqt5svg5-dev looks to me like it's currently installable; what is uninstallable here that triggers the need for the rebuild?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: That showed up in for i in `reverse-depends -r bionic -a source -l qtbase5-private-dev | while read x; do echo -n $x; echo -n " "; done`; do ubuntu-upload-permission $i; done
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I could be wrong
<tsimonq2> slangasek: But it seems logical to me
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Oh, you're right actually
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I *just* remembered mitya did that rebuild...
<tsimonq2> Apologies
<slangasek> ok
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-monasca-statsd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-monasca-statsd [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.7.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted msxpertsuite [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted msxpertsuite [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.8+ds1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted msxpertsuite [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted msxpertsuite [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted odb-api [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.17.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted odb-api [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.17.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted odb-api [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.17.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenshot [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.8+ds1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-rum [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-rum [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-rum [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-image [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0~20170420-g5aa1881-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-image [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0~20170420-g5aa1881-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-torch-image [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0~20170420-g5aa1881-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted calamares [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted msxpertsuite [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted calamares [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-2.2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2+2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-2.2 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2+2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-2.2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2+2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-2.2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.2+2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected redisearch [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.21.3-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected redisearch [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.21.3-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected redisearch [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.21.3-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected redisearch [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.21.3-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-monasca-statsd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-1ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> Oh boy, gotta love the autopkgtest queues :3
<acheronuk> :/
<tsimonq2> (I was joking by the way)
<acheronuk> I hope so!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.2.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [6.2.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [6.2.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [i386] (bionic-proposed) [6.2.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [6.2.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-jquery-file-upload [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [9.19.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-hide-veth [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-no-annoyance [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0+20170928-f21d09a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-tilix-shortcut [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libva [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libva [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lr [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lr [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: webapps-metainfo [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [44-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libva [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lr [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lr [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libva [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libva [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libva [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-5-cross-ports [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [12ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-5-cross-ports [i386] (bionic-proposed) [12ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libva [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libva [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libva [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lr [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libva [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libva [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lr [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libva [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lr [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lr [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-hide-veth [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-tilix-shortcut [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-jquery-file-upload [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [9.19.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-no-annoyance [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0+20170928-f21d09a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted webapps-metainfo [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [44-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected mariadb-10.2 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [10.2.7-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, can we kick please pythonqt out from release for some time? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=880315
<ubot5> Debian bug 880315 in src:pythonqt "pythonqt: FTBFS: build-dependency not installable: libpythonqt-dev" [Serious,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> BTW you driving haskell transition? I did some rebuilds and asked tsimonq2 to do some others while I was sleeping, happy to hand it to you
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: But it's not broken in the release pocket.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: It's broken in -proposed.
 * infinity removed the NBS binaries from -proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> it has a circular dependency, the proposed one can't build
<LocutusOfBorg> because it depends on the release one, with the old qt 5.9.0
<LocutusOfBorg> it is a mess
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Nope.
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm I can't follow then
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: I mean, yes, it has a circular build-dep, but the one in release isn't linked against qt5 at all.  What you're seeing in the log is an attempt to install older binaries from proposed.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: The version in release is not broken.  It installs fine, it can build fine.
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm so after your NBS cleanup, a retry is sufficient?
<infinity> Probably.
<LocutusOfBorg> now I get why I couldn't install in in my clean chroot...
<infinity> I mean, it may fail because it sucks, I have no idea, but it's also not blocking your transition.
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks for being smarter than me :)
<infinity> Cause pythonqt in the release pocket is qt4.
<LocutusOfBorg> it is blocking it
<infinity> No, it's not.
<LocutusOfBorg> oh well
<LocutusOfBorg> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/sip-api-12.2
<LocutusOfBorg> I was looking at something else
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure who requested me to rebuild
<LocutusOfBorg> you right
<infinity> The release pocket version is all qt4, if that's blocking a qt5 transition, we've done something very wrong. :)
<infinity> (Not that moving to the qt5 version isn't a good goal)
<infinity> And I do wonder why it build-deps on itself.
<LocutusOfBorg> nah, I had two failures for different reasons
<LocutusOfBorg> what about pyqwt3d? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=812138
<ubot5> Debian bug 812138 in pyqwt3d "pyqwt3d: FTBFS with GCC 6: narrowing conversion" [Serious,Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> we might want to fix it, but probably really not worth the effort, for dead leaf package, unmaintained
<LocutusOfBorg> only compatible with qt4, unmaintained upstream since 2009
<LocutusOfBorg> it should go to me
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Done.
<infinity> (Could have "fixed" it by just ignoring the gcc warning, the package would be no more broken than it was before)
<infinity> But this way, it'll autosync if the Debian maintainer ever cares to fix it.
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> I know that we can ignore, but nobody used that package in 10 years...
<infinity> How do you know no one used it?
<LocutusOfBorg> the number of open bugs is somewhat a sign, and a popcon of 40 installations is... interesting
<infinity> popcon is meaningless.
<LocutusOfBorg> moreover, I think we plan to drop qt4 in the future, so kicking it out is something that will happen anyway
<infinity> The last bug was filed 6 years ago, not 10.
<LocutusOfBorg> (Debian plans to drop qt4 for buster, maybe not 18.04 but I hope to see it go away)
<infinity> Just saying, don't presume to be able to make statements about nobody using a package.
<LocutusOfBorg> I agree with you, I used wrong words... btw last bug was from the "we run rebuild of the archive from time to time", not from an end user
<LocutusOfBorg> anyhow, we can't make assumptions on end users you are right
<infinity> I was looking at LP bugs, not Debian.
<LocutusOfBorg> but something that is out from debian testing since more than one year, with nobody trying to fix or bothering is a bad sign of maintainability
<LocutusOfBorg> lol, ubuntu bugs are even more interesting "package is broken in 11.10, package is broken in karmic, package is broken in lucid", don't know if it has been fixed after or not...
<infinity> Didn't read them all, but the "broken in 11.10" one was more opinion than fact.
<infinity> As in, it works, just not in the configuration he wanted.
<infinity> Anyhow, I'm fine with punting it to -proposed (which I did), and if Debian never fixes it, such is life.
<infinity> Was just calling you out for making assumptions about users based on popcon (ick) or bugs (irrelevant).
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks for both things :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I honestly think it was a dependency of something else in the archive, and then the leaf package died, but I didn't check this
<LocutusOfBorg> anyhow, going outside now :) have a good saturday!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pythonqt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pythonqt [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pythonqt [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pythonqt [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: expeyes [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.3.2+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: nototools (bionic-proposed/primary) [0~20170925-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: fonts-noto-color-emoji (bionic-proposed/primary) [0~20170913-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-2ubuntu2 => 3.26.2-0ubuntu0.1] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owncloud-client [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: atril (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.12.2-1 => 1.12.2-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: engrampa (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.12.0-2 => 1.12.0-2ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: caja (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.12.7-1 => 1.12.7-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: engrampa (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.18.1-0ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-applets (artful-proposed/universe) [1.18.1-1build1 => 1.18.1-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-session-manager (artful-proposed/universe) [1.18.1-2ubuntu2 => 1.18.1-2ubuntu2.1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-session-manager (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.18.0-0ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-panel (artful-proposed/universe) [1.18.4-2 => 1.18.4-2ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-utils (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.18.1-0ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-session-manager (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.12.2-1 => 1.12.2-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-utils (artful-proposed/universe) [1.18.2-1build1 => 1.18.2-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dolphin-emu (artful-proposed/universe) [5.0+dfsg-1build1 => 5.0+dfsg-1ubuntu0.17.10.1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> infinity: If package foo is in desktop-common and I don't want foo included in any Lubuntu seed or metapackage, how would I accomplish that?
 * tsimonq2 could be misunderstanding the situation
#ubuntu-release 2017-11-05
<slangasek> LocutusOfBorg: I wasn't meaning to drive the haskell transition, I just ran aground on it when a separate transition wound up blocked by pandoc uninstallability.  But considering how deep the haskell stack is, I figure it doesn't hurt to have people pitching in around the clock
 * tsimonq2 can help where I can with that as well
<tsimonq2> slangasek: If you're around, any chance you could no-change rebuild qtubuntu against the new qtbase?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: it looks from here like gsettings-qt also needs rebuilt, is that true?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Out of curiosity, how do you figure that?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: packages that depend on qtabase-abi-5-9-0 in bionic and haven't been rebuilt in bionic-proposed
<tsimonq2> slangasek: You mean the one that you just rebuilt? Yeah that ;)
<tsimonq2> Thanks
<tsimonq2> slangasek: And for future reference, do you have some sort of script or did you find that out manually?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I have a script but it's a bit idiosyncratic and sometimes gets the wrong answer vs the transition tracker, so I haven't published it
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Ah ok gotcha
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-cardata [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-forcats [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gower [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-nortest [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rcpproll [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-cvst [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-guerry [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-spatstat.data [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gower [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rcpproll [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gower [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gower [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gower [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rcpproll [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rcpproll [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-gower [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rcpproll [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-lava [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> Oh hey, I finally made ocaml transition.
<infinity> Huzzah.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rcpproll [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-readr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> tsimonq2: Which package in desktop-common offends you?
<infinity> tsimonq2: The point of desktop-common is similar to minimal/standard in the platform seeds, in that we all sort of agree that this is part of a "normal *buntu".
<tsimonq2> infinity: I figured out how to make it go bye bye I think, and from what I can tell we shouldn't pick it up anyways because it seems like a recommends (if that changes I'll make a bigger deal about it) but snapd
<infinity> tsimonq2: If you think something doesn't fit that, and other flavours agree, then we'd remove it (and flavours that want to keep it would see it in their own desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-readr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-readr [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> tsimonq2: So, a release or two ago, didn't we all agree that snapd was something everyone wanted?
<infinity> tsimonq2: Curious which flavour is a snowflake here. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-readr [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> infinity: I'm curious when that was agreed on for the sake of reference, but things have changed. I don't see Lubuntu ever needing to use anything snapd provides.
<infinity> lubuntu users don't install packages?
<infinity> tsimonq2: Not sure about the concensus reference, but the addition was before Xenial released.
<tsimonq2> Oh, so we should install the flatpak daemon too? Just saying. :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: And Lubuntu positions (in multiple senses of the word) have changed as well.
<tsimonq2> (since Xenial at least)
<rbasak> Wasn't there an ML discussion that concluded that nobody was SRUing flatpak any more?
<Ukikie> I like the option to not include snapd if a flavor desires.
<infinity> slangasek: So, was the concensus on snapd before it was added to desktop-common?
<infinity> s/the/there/
<tsimonq2> rbasak: I personally don't care about flatpak but rather "snapd should be installed by default because it helps install software" is a weak argument if Lubuntu doesn't ever decide to ship any Snaps by default.
<tsimonq2> Ukikie: I do too.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-readr [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-readr [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
<rbasak> Snaps are, currently at least, primarily for third party apps. What a flavor ships by default is thus irrelevant.
<infinity> (except for some Canonical projects that have gone snap-only)
<rbasak> (whether it ships or doesn't ship snaps by default, that is)
<rbasak> infinity: they're still effectively third party to Ubuntu though.
<rbasak> Layered on top of the OS rather than part of it.
<infinity> rbasak: Well, yes.
<infinity> With the exception of subiquity...
<infinity> Where it's hard to say with a straight face that your installer is "3rd party".
<rbasak> "primarily"
<Ukikie> subiquity isn't packaged? 0_o
<Ukikie> Seems to be, hm.
<tsimonq2> rbasak: So why would we ship a daemon that we don't plan on utilizing? People can install snapd if they want.
<rbasak> Who's "we"? You as developers or your users?
<rbasak> In any case, note that I'm not arguing for or against whether Lubuntu should seed snapd.
<tsimonq2> Us as Lubuntu developers.
<rbasak> I'm just rubbishing your argument that it has anything to do with whether a flavour by default ships any snaps or not.
<infinity> Ukikie: The version in the archive isn't what's used for the images (and looks ancient and should probably be removed)
<Ukikie> That sounds less than ideal.
<rbasak> I'd also argue that a decision should have everything to do with what's best for your users. Rather than what developers need.
<infinity> I have no issues will pulling it out of desktop-common and putting it in everyone's desktop seeds instead (except lubuntu).  I'm more curious about if slangasek got concensus before adding it.
<Ukikie> (As Xubuntu this time) Last I had heard during the video call/discussion, it was going to be discussed whether it would be opt-in or not.  That never happened that I saw and just ended up required. :/
<tsimonq2> rbasak: The "mission" of Lubuntu is to be useful for people with lower end hardware or for people who want to get a speed boost on their existing machine. I don't believe snapd fits that.
<rbasak> tsimonq2: now that's a valid argument. Though I'm still staying neutral; nothing to do with me :)
<infinity> I was about to say that arugment made no sense to me. ;)
<tsimonq2> infinity: I see no mailing list discussion on ubuntu-devel-discuss, ubuntu-release, or ubuntu-devel at the time this change was made. Although that's not everywhere it could have been discussed, those are typically the places, no?
<infinity> Hrm, except maybe from a memory footprint perspecive.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Yeah, that's where I looked and also found nothing. :P
<rbasak> infinity: yeah memory footprint is what I was thinking.
<rbasak> (also possibly disk footprint)
<rbasak> Though that is perhaps only relevant to whether users would install snaps, rather than whether the mere presence of snapd is desirable.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Memory footprint, the fact that it uses All The Loopback Devices, LXQt/LXDE and other Lubuntu upstreams aren't fast enough to really need Snaps, etc.
<rbasak> But if the philosophy is to have nothing by default, then that's also valid.
<infinity> tsimonq2: The loop mounts only come in to play when someone installs a snap.
<infinity> At which point, the user has made a decision.
<tsimonq2> rbasak: I guess by that same point, we should also install every other popular daemon that allows people to install software, no? Because then it gives everyone all the options... :P
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<infinity> Anyhow, I honestly don't care if you want to remove it.  But if a flavour doesn't want it, it shouldn't be in common.
<infinity> So we should sort that.
<tsimonq2> Alright.
<Ukikie> Xubuntu wasn't thrilled about the late breaking font changes, IIRC.
<infinity> (There's also the reality that Canonical owns all the *buntu brands, and Mark could tell you that you want snapd and there's nothing you can do about it, but I'm pretty sure that's not what happened here)
<infinity> I mean, there are certainly bits of the system we won't let you remove while still using that brand.
<Ukikie> And to be fair, snap is Ubuntu's homegrown system, so it's a little more than any random like flatpak.
<tsimonq2> Ukikie: Then out of curiosity, why did nobody respond on behalf of Xubuntu when Jeremy sent the email to ubuntu-release?
<Ukikie> tsimonq2: Because not everything can be caught at the last minute. :)
<slangasek> infinity: no, that wasn't based on a consensus discussion with the flavors, it was a fiat that this is now part of the Ubuntu platform
<tsimonq2> ...huh?
<tsimonq2> Ukikie: Ah, ok.
<infinity> slangasek: Was it?  Kay.  I don't remember that happening either.  I remember a few flavours adding it of their own free will, and then it ended up in -common, but I assumed people were asked before that.
<infinity> Assumed incorrectly, as it turns out.
<tsimonq2> Well Lubuntu still won't pull it in because we don't have recommends enabled.
<tsimonq2> But I'm curious about whether that came from Mark or somewhere else...
<infinity> Which is a bug, not a feature. :P
<infinity> A bug I hate working around.
<tsimonq2> A bug that, now that this is a thing, makes me less eager to solve. :P
<slangasek> you cite memory footprint; would that be addressed by having snapd shut itself down after boot if there were no snaps installed, and be socket activated after that?
<slangasek> (lubuntu is not the only Ubuntu that cares about memory footprint; the above sounds like a good general enhancement)
<rbasak> I have always wondered why snapd doesn't do that.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Sure, if snapd was not enabled or used at all whatsoever, then I wouldn't care because it would just be taking up disk space at that point.
<tsimonq2> (you know, if Snaps weren't installed by default at all)
<tsimonq2> One thing I'm wondering about down the road is if any Snaps will be a core part of Ubuntu in that it would be part of the platform. That's the slippery slope I don't want to lead in to.
<slangasek> tsimonq2: no flavor would be forced to include software packaged as snaps; even if Canonical thinks Ubuntu users are better served by having a particular package as a snap instead of a deb, flavors can always continue maintaining a deb in the archive
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Alright, cool. But seeing how things are moving, do you think it will stay that way?
<slangasek> what I do think matters is to preserve consistency when users go to install packages, across flavors.  As we start to see more and more new software as snap-only, and more instructions to 'snap install', I think it matters to have this work everywhere
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I see no reason to believe that would ever change.  And anyway, by the time you had an Ubuntu that you couldn't build from debs, I'm not sure there'd be much of a "flavor" story at all
<tsimonq2> Sure, and assuming snapd can stay completely out of the way when not used (as talked about before), I have no problem with having snapd installed by default for people to be able to do that; even if I don't support Snaps as a platform, for consistency, I really don't care, go ahead.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: You wouldn't have Linux distributions then, you'd have "upstream" (probably)...
<slangasek> tsimonq2: do you want to file a bug on the snapd package about the auto-shutdown question?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Sure.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: bug 1730159
<ubot5> bug 1730159 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Snapd should not start if there are no Snaps installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730159
<tsimonq2> slangasek: And out of curiosity, back to snapd being in desktop-common... is that final or still up for discussion?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tasty-golden [i386] (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: rarely is any decision final; you should feel free to raise a question to the Tech Board for example if you think this needs review
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Alright, thanks.
<Laney> infinity: slangasek: I'm seeing https://paste.ubuntu.com/25894759/ taking out workers in lcy01 - no time to investigate right now but if you're around it'd be good to check it out
<Laney> ubuntu@juju-prod-ues-proposed-migration-machine-3:~$ systemctl list-units autopkgtest@lcy01* --state=inactive -a
<Laney> [...]
<Laney> 18 loaded units listed.
<Laney> Seems to only(?) be affecting lcy01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mate-applets (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.18.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.18.1-0ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yubioath-desktop (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1 => 2.3.0-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
 * tsimonq2 slides a $drink to whoever is on SRU duty on Monday
<slangasek> haskell-shake failed its testsuite on ppc64el on rebuild; that looks like it'll need some investigating
<xnox> infinity, i was calculating on the envelope our tests will run for like one more week, without any backlog being added.
#ubuntu-release 2018-10-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.4 => 3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.5] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kmod [source] (cosmic-proposed) [25-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kmod [source] (bionic-proposed) [24-1ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kmod [source] (xenial-proposed) [22-1ubuntu5.1]
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: hey! Can you verify LP: #1767402 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1767402 in virtualbox-ext-pack (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] hash mismatch or wrong accept-license key trying to install virtualbox-ext-pack 5.2.10" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767402
<sil2100> coreycb: hey! Can you take a look at Brian's concerns on LP: #1751396 and LP: #1783654 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1751396 in neutron (Ubuntu Bionic) "DVR: Inter Tenant Traffic between two networks and connected through a shared network not reachable with DVR routers" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1751396
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1783654 in neutron (Ubuntu Bionic) "DVR process flow not installed on physical bridge for shared tenant network" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783654
<LocutusOfBorg> sil2100, wilco, sorry and thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tzdata (trusty-proposed/main) [2018f-0ubuntu0.14.04 => 2018g-0ubuntu0.14.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tzdata (xenial-proposed/main) [2018f-0ubuntu0.16.04 => 2018g-0ubuntu0.16.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tzdata (bionic-proposed/main) [2018f-0ubuntu0.18.04 => 2018g-0ubuntu0.18.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tzdata (cosmic-proposed/main) [2018f-0ubuntu0.18.10 => 2018g-0ubuntu0.18.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tzdata [source] (trusty-proposed) [2018g-0ubuntu0.14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tzdata [source] (bionic-proposed) [2018g-0ubuntu0.18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tzdata [source] (xenial-proposed) [2018g-0ubuntu0.16.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tzdata [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2018g-0ubuntu0.18.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-6-cross-ports [source] (bionic-proposed) [28ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-6-cross [source] (bionic-proposed) [30ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-6-cross-ports [source] (cosmic-proposed) [28ubuntu5.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-6-cross [source] (cosmic-proposed) [30ubuntu4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-6 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [6.5.0-1ubuntu1~18.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected maas [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.0~beta4-7354-g3de074967-0ubuntu1~18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected maas [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.0~beta4-7358-g703416782-0ubuntu1~18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected maas [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.0~beta4-7355-g629adfda8-0ubuntu1~18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox-hwe [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.2.20-dfsg-2ubuntu18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6 (cosmic-proposed/universe) [6.4.0-22ubuntu1 => 6.5.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6-cross (cosmic-proposed/universe) [30ubuntu4 => 32ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6-cross (bionic-proposed/universe) [30ubuntu3 => 32ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6-cross-ports (cosmic-proposed/universe) [28ubuntu5 => 29ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-6-cross-ports (bionic-proposed/universe) [28ubuntu3 => 28ubuntu3.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, do we have any "dd" opening date?
 * LocutusOfBorg has just deleted the previous one, be careful when typing dd
<doko> not yet
<LocutusOfBorg> ack, I would like it possible, together with the usual transitions done before opening, to add two libraries
<LocutusOfBorg> poppler and protobuf if possible
<doko> any known issues?
<doko> we'll have to python 3.7 switch too
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, for the transitions? none I'm aware of
<LocutusOfBorg> I cherry-picked and fixed all the debian packages, so if we do it *before* python3.7 changes, it should be really trivial to do
<LocutusOfBorg> this is why I prefer to do them before archive opens
<LocutusOfBorg> entangling python and protobuf will make things worse, better have python done after protobuf?
<doko> ok, then wait with protobuf
<LocutusOfBorg> btw, the last blocker is becoming green now https://release.debian.org/transitions/html/auto-poppler.html
<coreycb> sil2100: yes will do. sorry have been buried under other things.
<LocutusOfBorg> (gdbm is fixed, calligra too, libreoffice too)
<LocutusOfBorg> s/gdbm/gdcm
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe seb128 Laney can you answer wrt poppler delta? I can steal if you want :)
<Laney> not sure, haven't particularly touched that in a while
<LocutusOfBorg> I think we can just sync, but there are two cve fixes I don't get correctly
<LocutusOfBorg> mdeslaur, ^^ https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=863016 seems to indicate we shouldn't care about CVE-2017-2820 and CVE-2017-9083 ?
<ubot5> Debian bug 863016 in src:poppler "poppler: CVE-2017-9083" [Minor,Open]
<mdeslaur> LocutusOfBorg: unlike debian, we use the internal decoder AFAIK
<mdeslaur> LocutusOfBorg: I havn't looked closely yet
<mdeslaur> LocutusOfBorg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjpeg2/+bug/711061
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 711061 in openjpeg2 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] openjpeg2" [High,Incomplete]
<blackboxsw> sil2100: if there is time today, cloud-init has an SRU (Xenial & Bionic) for which we have completed the verification process. It should only affect the following 2 bugs:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1795953 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-init/+bug/1798424
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1795953 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Bionic) "sru cloud-init (18.3.9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1) to (18.4-0ubuntu1)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1798424 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "Xenial Azure: Make generation of network config from IMDS hotplug scripts configurable opt-in" [Undecided,New]
<blackboxsw> infinity: today's probably a special day due to post-sprint travel/swap etc. Do you know anyone that may be around today for SRU publishing?
<LocutusOfBorg> mdeslaur, you right man!
<LocutusOfBorg> -       -DENABLE_LIBOPENJPEG=openjpeg2          \
<LocutusOfBorg> +       -DENABLE_LIBOPENJPEG=unmaintained       \
<sil2100> blackboxsw: hey, I can take a look at those
<sil2100> blackboxsw: I think in my morning they weren't marked as verified yet
<blackboxsw> ahh excellent sil2100 . sorry for the double ping then infinity
<blackboxsw> sil2100: +1 on that I saw we didn't cross off the tags today and corrected the problem.
<teward> i feel bad for the SRU team - there's a couple things in the queue that'll be highly headachey for them to triage IMO... :P
<sil2100> blackboxsw: excellent!
<blackboxsw> teward: +1! I imagine it's quite tough to juggle all the responsibilities the SRU folks have.  Thanks again for all the awesome work sil2100.  I figure there is always a lot on their plate so it's hard to expect quick turnaround on SRU pings :)
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, we can't get ride of that delta until openjpeg2 has its MIR approved, or we loose rendering of images in quite some cases
<LocutusOfBorg> seb128, so, package the new poppler, with the only change as: ENABLE_LIBOPENJPEG and the two CVE patches rebased on top of the new version
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm doing it
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, 0.70.1?
<LocutusOfBorg> nah
<LocutusOfBorg> "0.69.0-2ubuntu1" I would say
<LocutusOfBorg> seb128, the new version will probably need lots of patches and testing, I would like to do 0.69 now, and then wait for the debian job
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, what make you think 0.70.1 require more patching?
<seb128> we usually don't have any patching to do in poppler
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, it doesn't make sense to me to do it twice, they change soname every time, so basically you do a double transition for no reason
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, is there any reason why you want to update poppler now?
<teward> i feel bad for sil that some of the SRUs involve OpenSSL and TLS versions :|
<teward> :P
<teward> blackboxsw: indeed, the SRU team has a headache-driven job... need coffee, SRU Team?  *sends a 20-gallon drum of coffee to the SRU team*
<LocutusOfBorg> seb128, because I fixed all the reverse-deps
<LocutusOfBorg> and the new version should require new patching/changes
<LocutusOfBorg> so, better do this one now, and wait for some months
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, I'm going to do 0.70.1 when D open
<LocutusOfBorg> seb128, can you please test the 87 reverse-deps in a bileto before?
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't want to touch xpdf again :p
<seb128> LocutusOfBorg, no
<seb128> well, you don't have to touch it, I plan to look at the rdepends when updating
<seb128> and proposed is a fine place to do transitions, as long as they don't sit down not being handled, no point requiring to use a ppa/silo
<LocutusOfBorg> seb128, problem is entangling with other transitions, but you might have a good point since we didn't open it yet...
<LocutusOfBorg> I was just trying to get a quick transition done, before autosync and the breakage that will last a month or two
<LocutusOfBorg> autosync will make ~20 transitions start...
<LocutusOfBorg> and poppler involves ~90 packages, so will probably entangle with some of them
<doko> apw: please have a look at the failing linux autopkg tests triggered by python3-defaults (bionic & cosmic)
<apw> apw, ack, sforshee ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted breeze [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4:5.13.5-0ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted upower [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.99.8-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xkeyboard-config [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.23.1-1ubuntu1.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cyrus-sasl2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.1.26.dfsg1-14build1 => 2.1.26.dfsg1-14ubuntu0.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xkeyboard-config [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.23.1-1ubuntu1.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted totem [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.26.2-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted figtree [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.3+dfsg-5ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-settings-daemon [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.1-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.37~18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cyrus-sasl2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.1.26.dfsg1-14ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted backuppc [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.3.1-2ubuntu3.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted backuppc [source] (trusty-proposed) [3.3.0-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zfs-linux [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.6.5.6-0ubuntu26]
<LocutusOfBorg> somebody please blacklist ghc before archive opens
<Ukikie> There's no name yet, I think it has a bit until something is open.
<wxl> oh you didn't hear the news? it's demonic doggo
<tomreyn> this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUEHyKUGCM0
<wxl> totes
<wxl> our official motto will be "the power of systemd compells you"
<Bashing-om> Ouch .. no wonder I feel impaled :P
#ubuntu-release 2018-10-30
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: In my honest opinion, we should probably allow for a few weeks of manual transition handling where we take care not to tangle transitions before we unleash the autosync beast, or at least assess which transitions will fly in and work on getting the big ones done quickly as individuals before autosync.
<tsimonq2> It might be slightly tedious, but it's probably much, much less tedious than fighting all 20 as a single, intertwined beast for a month and a half (like the last few cycles).
<tsimonq2> I'll personally be around to help with p-m but I also want to get Qt 5.11.2 done, which should be quick and painless given it's a patch release bump.
<tsimonq2> (My point is, do an actual assessment and see where things *will* tangle, and fix all of that *prior* to setting off autosync, which, if done right, saves time.)
<infinity> Laney: WTB autopkgtest for disco at your earliest convenience.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partd (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.3.8-1 => 0.3.8-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: patsy (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.1+git34-ga5b54c2-1 => 0.4.1+git34-ga5b54c2-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<Laney> infinity: oh
<infinity> Laney: No huge rush, I still have to get all the reports going.  But would be nice if autopkgtest was ready around when britney is.
<Laney> if there's an archive it can be done
<infinity> Laney: There's half of one.  Waiting on some SQL magic before the second publisher pass.
<Laney> aight
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: 6901 entries have been added or removed
<doko> is there separate hints for earlier releases?
<Laney> seems my fingers want to type dingo for this one
<Laney> GREAT.
<Laney> doko: you mean https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sru/ ?
 * Laney made the chdists on snakefruit
<doko> ahh, yes
<doko> stgraber (or somebody else): please update the snapcraft hint for bionic
<doko> infinity (or somebody else): please update the open-iscsi hint for bionic
<infinity> doko: Uhm, no?
<infinity> doko: It's a regression.
<infinity> doko: The fact that there's an ancient hint isn't relevant.
<infinity> doko: Looks like it needs to be triggered with python3-defaults and python3.6 together.
<doko> infinity: no, the "testsuite" test doesn't have any python3 dependency
<doko> and the nested test succeeds
<infinity> doko: I can literally see it attempt to install python and fail in the log.
<doko> python3
<infinity> Yes...
<infinity> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<infinity>  libpython3-stdlib : Depends: libpython3.6-stdlib (>= 3.6.7-1~) but 3.6.6-1~18.04 is to be installed
<infinity>  python3 : Depends: python3.6 (>= 3.6.7-1~) but 3.6.6-1~18.04 is to be installed
<infinity>  python3-minimal : PreDepends: python3.6-minimal (>= 3.6.7-1~) but 3.6.6-1~18.04 is to be installed
<infinity> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<infinity> Anyhow, I retriggered it with both py3.6 and py3-defaults together.
<infinity> doko: Also, when you look at a history like http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/open-iscsi/bionic/amd64 it's a bit suspicious to say "please hint this, even though python3-defaults is the only thing that makes it go red".
<infinity> doko: snapcraft also has python-related errors.
 * infinity re-runs it with the double trigger too.
<doko> ahh, not having python3 in testsuite's dependencies doesn't install it
<infinity> doko: It's not about dependencies, it's about the trigger that causes the pin.
<infinity> doko: Because your py3/py3-defaults deps are very tight right now, and you MUST upgrade both together, a pin that only pins one breaks miserably.
<doko> but even python3 isn't updated for the testsuite test
<infinity> Right, because the test was triggered by python3-defaults.
<infinity> Thus py3-defaults is pinned to -proposed, everything else to release+updates.
<infinity> And then it explodes a bit.
<infinity> Laney: Okay, there's an archive.  Plenty of work yet to make it something we can upload to, but should be able to install from it. :P
<Laney> Tah
<infinity> cjwatson: Are you still the one mangling MoM (step 21)?
<Laney> A distro-info would be nice
<Laney> Also working lxd machines :|
<infinity> Laney: d-i-d and b-f are on my very near TODO.
<cjwatson> infinity: Can do.
<infinity> Laney: lxd is a big sucks to be you.
<Laney> Fanx
<cjwatson> infinity: done
<infinity> cjwatson: Ta.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-162.212] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-162.212]
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Bionic 18.04.1, Cosmic 18.10 | Archive: Closed | Disco Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melius malum quod cognoscis.
<Laney> 🕺
<infinity> Laney: Okay, I think I've committed fixes to everything on snakefruit, just waiting on slow internets to deliver chroots to all the good boys and girls so I can copy-forward from cosmic-proposed to disco-proposed and turn britney back on when you think you're good to go on your end.
<Laney> the script is at libh
<infinity> Also, my fingers really don't want to type 'disco'.  Not even a little.
<Laney> SO MANY PERL LIBRARIES
<infinity> They take testing seriously.
<infinity> Also helps that they have a very standardised test harness that allowed them to just automagically dep-8 the world.
<Laney> Yep, they use autodep8
<Laney> libj
 * Laney will keep you updated at 4-minutely intervals
<juliank> infinity: I've committed the distro info update for python-apt, let me know once I can/should upload it.
<juliank> really gotta move that to distro-info-data this cycle
<Laney> do it now and don't upload this one :P
<juliank> Nah, it needs some code updates
<juliank> Obviously, python-apt still needs to find the files, and they probably want to be in a different format for distro-info, as the current one is too verbose
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (disco-proposed/main) [10.1ubuntu7 => 10.1ubuntu8] (core)
<infinity> ^-- Do not accept, it won't build yet.
 * infinity goes to do something else for an hour while he waits on the internet to push bits around.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (disco-proposed/main) [0.38 => 0.38ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: base-files (disco-proposed/main) [10.1ubuntu7 => 10.1ubuntu8] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected base-files [source] (disco-proposed) [10.1ubuntu8]
<ginggs> https://pics.me.me/you-wouldnt-steal-a-baby-16313564.png
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vim (disco-proposed/main) [2:8.0.1766-1ubuntu1 => 2:8.1.0320-1ubuntu1] (core)
<doko> update_excuses is currently not updated
<infinity> That's very intentional.
<doko> even for released series?
<infinity> Yes, it's all from the same cronjob which, for safety, is entirely disabled while we violently muck about in the source.
<infinity> It'll be back soon.
<tumbleweed> infinity: hi. I see we have a name
<infinity> tumbleweed: Yeah.
<infinity> tumbleweed: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/395317035/distro-info-data_0.38_0.38ubuntu1.diff.gz
<tumbleweed> I'll upload that to sid
<infinity> Ta,
<tumbleweed> uploaded. SRU bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/distro-info-data/+bug/1800656
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1800656 in distro-info-data (Ubuntu Disco) "Add Ubuntu 19.04 Disco Dingo" [Undecided,New]
<tumbleweed> I'll prepare those in a bit
<juliank> I'll just go ahead with the python-apt data change now, accept it when it's ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-apt (disco-proposed/main) [1.7.0 => 1.8.0~alpha0~ubuntu1] (core)
<juliank> ^ there it is
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (trusty-proposed/main) [0.18ubuntu0.9 => 0.18ubuntu0.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (bionic-proposed/main) [0.37ubuntu0.1 => 0.37ubuntu0.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (xenial-proposed/main) [0.28ubuntu0.8 => 0.28ubuntu0.9] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.38 => 0.38ubuntu0.1] (core)
<doko> juliank: I'm rejecting that for now. starting with the python3 transition first
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python-apt [source] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0~alpha0~ubuntu1]
<juliank> doko: Well, I'd have gotten the data update out of the way first, so things needing aptsources work correctly
<infinity> Laney: How's autopkgtest?
<tsimonq2> infinity: Poking wiki things, fwiw.
<Laney> py
 * Laney updates the config in the meantime
<Laney> Could probably shove a test run through to see if it's working
<Laney> We need a britney.conf.ubuntu.disco for that
<infinity> Did I miss that?  Oh, indeed I did.
<infinity> I copied data, didn't update britney itself.
 * infinity fixes.
<Laney> I've recently ended up doing that because I wanted to test precisely this
<Laney> but cool
<infinity> Laney: b1 updated... And I always miss b2 because the configs aren't in VCS.
<Laney> that's the one with the amqp credentials in it
<infinity> b2 configs made.
<Laney> mwah
<infinity> Which I'll note could be symlinks, since they don't seem to actually have the codename in them.
<infinity> Oh, but EMAIL_ENABLE changes.
 * infinity fixes.
<Laney> I think the email thing gets disabled for non-devel releases
<Laney> Hurp
 * Laney slaps py*
<infinity> doko: Other parts of the world need that python-apt to function, we'll have to take it before the transition, not after.
<infinity> (I'll accept from rejected once autopkgtest and britney are turned on)
<Laney> r-b
<infinity> r... b?
<Laney> r-bioc-lotsofstuff
<infinity> Ahh.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.18ubuntu0.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.28ubuntu0.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.37ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.38ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-deriving-yojson [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-deriving-yojson [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.7 (disco-proposed/main) [3.7.1-1~18.10 => 3.7.1-1~18.10] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (disco-proposed/main) [2.31.1-6ubuntu1 => 2.31.1-7ubuntu1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8 (disco-proposed/main) [8.2.0-7ubuntu1 => 8.2.0-9ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debootstrap (disco-proposed/main) [1.0.108ubuntu1 => 1.0.108ubuntu2] (core)
<seb128> SRU team, could someone look at the bionic queue? it has quite some backlog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hhvm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.24.7+dfsg-2ubuntu5] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> hhvm should probably die ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7 (disco-proposed/main) [7.3.0-29ubuntu1 => 7.3.0-30ubuntu1] (core)
<infinity> ... why did someone retry the cosmic build just now?
<vorlon> cosmic build of what?
<infinity> hhvm.
<vorlon> ah
<infinity> I'm guessing someone noticed the disco build worked and decided to retry the cosmic one.
<infinity> Which I'll just be deleting anyway.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted base-files [source] (disco-proposed) [10.1ubuntu8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted distro-info-data [source] (disco-proposed) [0.38ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debootstrap [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.108ubuntu2]
<LocutusOfBorg> soooooo now britney runs again?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [source] (xenial-proposed) [10.2.11-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> good luck :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected neutron [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:11.0.5-0ubuntu1~cloud1]
<LocutusOfBorg> question: is it possible to approve the unapproved virtualbox* packages in cosmic to disco?
<vorlon> no
<vorlon> it's in the cosmic queue, it can be accepted or rejected into cosmic
<LocutusOfBorg> so, please reject everything vbox* in cosmic :)
<vorlon> ok
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> I'll reupload then in some days or before if I can...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox-hwe [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.2.20-dfsg-3ubuntu18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [5.2.20-dfsg-3]
<infinity> Laney: What are we up to? :)
<Laney> Thinking about bacon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.19]
<Laney> the web frontend is slurping down the results now
<Laney> autopkgtest.u.c should know about disco shortly
<infinity> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.66.19]
<Laney> britney should be OK without the website being current
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python3.7 [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1-1~18.10]
<infinity> doko: That binutils is going to need a sourceful upload, you can't copy with binaries from that PPA to primary.
<doko> infinity: it's built cleanly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected binutils [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.31.1-7ubuntu1]
<infinity> doko: In a virt PPA that builds with different settings than the primary archive.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vim [source] (disco-proposed) [2:8.1.0320-1ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> can I upload virtualbox now, or should I wait? I would like to have a fixed package for disco so people can use it (and kernel folks can grab the updated kernel modules9
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: If you upload, it won't be accepted, so if your goal is getting it built ASAP, you're out of luck for a bit.
<infinity> Laney: So, the theory is we can turn on archive reports and watch the world burn?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (disco-proposed/main) [2.31.1-6ubuntu1 => 2.31.1-7ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.18 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.19] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3-defaults (disco-proposed/main) [3.6.7-1~18.10 => 3.7.1-1] (core) (sync)
<Laney> infinity: I reckon so.
<Laney> Some links might be busted, but we can live with that
<infinity> Laney: Yep.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [source] (disco-proposed) [2.31.1-7ubuntu1]
 * infinity crosses his fingers.
<doko> are we good? then we should do gcc-8 as well
<infinity> doko: I wasn't sure if you wanted to build gcc with your new binutils.  Leaving that up to you.
<infinity> doko: I still have some maintenance to do, but we should be good for you to do toolchain stuff in parallel.
<doko> no, not necessary
<doko> infinity: and I'd like to do python3-defaults too, so that we don't run all the autopkg tests with 3.6 as the default again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7 [source] (disco-proposed) [7.3.0-30ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8 [source] (disco-proposed) [8.2.0-9ubuntu1]
<infinity> doko: Up to you.  I'm staying clear.
<doko> ok
<sforshee> doko: that linux autopkg test failure looks like the keyctl command is missing, hopefully fixed now. I have triggered a re-run of the tests.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3-defaults [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1-1]
<doko> sforshee: ta
<doko> infinity: is update_excuses enabled again?
<infinity> doko: It is.  We'll see how it looks in a bit.
<infinity> And I need to remove most of the stuff from cosmic-proposed, once I have cosmic and disco to compare and make sure all the copies were successful.
<doko> binutils build on s390x i n7min? that's fast ...
<infinity> The last version was that fast too.
<infinity> If only we were an s390x-only distro.
<infinity> And then there's x86, clocking in at 7 hours...
<infinity> Is there a testsuite involved there that's disabled on s390?
<doko> no, but building all the cross packages
<infinity> Yeah, that's what I just realised when I looked at the log.
<xnox> make s390x builder build canadian cross packages?!
<xnox> is there x86_64 crosstoolchain on s390x?
<xnox> and then only run autopkgtests on x86_64
<xnox> and then like use s390x to build all the things.
<doko> infinity, Laney: is the transition tracker enabled again?
<Laney> looks like it
 * Laney sees test requests coming in
<infinity> Okay, things seem to be grinding away more or less correctly.
<infinity> cosmic-proposed is cleaning out, base packages are unblocked for when they eventually build and pass tests.
<infinity> I'm going to grab some sleep and revisit the state of things when I wake up.
<infinity> Laney, vorlon: From my POV, everything through step 36 is done, except that we're obviously still frozen, still block-all source, and still not autosyncing.
<infinity> I'll make ISO builds happen tonight.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3-stdlib-extensions (disco-proposed/main) [3.6.7-1~18.10 => 3.7.1-1] (core) (sync)
<infinity> vorlon: I think step 37 (db@limequat) is a thing that needs to happen before we can abuse the tracker?  Would be nice to have that done before I wake up.
<Laney> 37 is particularly cryptic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3-stdlib-extensions [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1-1]
<infinity> It could use some verbosity. ;)
<infinity> But I *think* that's the iso tracker DB.
<infinity> I think.
<doko> infinity: the release block is still enabled?
<infinity> doko: It is for now, yeah.  I unblocked a few things, though.
<Laney> I did 42 49
<infinity> doko: In practice, it won't matter much for a while, since autopkgtest will take hours to catch up with what you're about to do to it.
<Laney> 49 should probably move up
<Laney> (autopkgtest)
<doko> ok
<infinity> Laney: Feel free to reorder.  It should probably happen right after series init, which is when I usually ask for it. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.19 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.19] (core)
 * infinity goes to find a nap so he can be vaguely alive for his evening plans.
<infinity> doko: If the plan is to stay frozen for the python transition, let's make sure it's a quick one, and let me know when we're ready to thaw.
<Laney> Done
<Laney> Lemme know tomorrow if there are any steps left over that I can help on
 * Laney is off too
<vorlon> infinity, Laney: yes, it's the iso tracker db
<Laney> ah
<vorlon> and everything here is terrible
 * Laney updated the page, at least
<Laney> bye fo realz
<vorlon> infinity, Laney: limequat done
<infinity> vorlon: Excellent.  That takes us back to 39, and yet again asking if we can, or should (or did?) kill popcon. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: 28 entries have been added, updated or disabled
<infinity> vorlon: If you want to handle any of the stragglers from 39 on, be my guest.  Just make a note of what's outstanding and vomit it at me when you EOD.
<infinity> vorlon: I think Brian submitted an MP for 41.
<vorlon> at the moment popcon is Priority: standard
<vorlon> infinity: ack. I have some other stuff to tend to at the moment but I'll let you know if I've made any progress by EOD
 * infinity goes to sleep for realzies.
<infinity> vorlon: No pressure, nothing past 40ish is critical path.
<infinity> Well, except 49, which should also be moved up, and Laney already did.
<doko> infinity: yes, it should stay frozen. mwhudson and me are doing that one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: valgrind (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.13.0-2ubuntu6 => 1:3.14.0-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: 2ping (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2-1 => 4.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: antlr (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.7+dfsg-9.2build1 => 2.7.7+dfsg-9.2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bpfcc (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2 => 0.6.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: epoptes (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1 => 1.0.1-1build1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: facedetect (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-2build1 => 0.1-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openvswitch (disco-proposed/main) [2.10.0-0ubuntu2 => 2.10.0-0ubuntu3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-srp (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.14-1build1 => 1.0.14-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: screen-resolution-extra (disco-proposed/main) [0.17.3build1 => 0.17.3build2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: botan (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-3build1 => 2.6.0-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-omniorb (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-0.2build1 => 4.2.2-0.2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-menus (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-0ubuntu2 => 1.1.3-0ubuntu3] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: concordance (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-1 => 1.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-utils (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1build1 => 2.2.0-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvmlite (disco-proposed/universe) [0.24.0-1 => 0.24.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted 2ping [source] (disco-proposed) [4.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted botan [source] (disco-proposed) [2.6.0-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted concordance [source] (disco-proposed) [1.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted facedetect [source] (disco-proposed) [0.1-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openvswitch [source] (disco-proposed) [2.10.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-srp [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.14-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted screen-resolution-extra [source] (disco-proposed) [0.17.3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted valgrind [source] (disco-proposed) [1:3.14.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted antlr [source] (disco-proposed) [2.7.7+dfsg-9.2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted epoptes [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-omniorb [source] (disco-proposed) [4.2.2-0.2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ukui-menus [source] (disco-proposed) [1.1.3-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bpfcc [source] (disco-proposed) [0.6.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-utils [source] (disco-proposed) [2.2.0-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvmlite [source] (disco-proposed) [0.24.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: 389-ds-base (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0.18-1 => 1.4.0.18-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsavitar (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2 => 3.3.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-pbr (disco-proposed/main) [4.2.0-0ubuntu3 => 4.2.0-0ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libarcus (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1 => 3.3.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ntpsec (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+dfsg1-2 => 1.1.1+dfsg1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted 389-ds-base [source] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0.18-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsavitar [source] (disco-proposed) [3.3.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-pbr [source] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libarcus [source] (disco-proposed) [3.3.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ntpsec [source] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1+dfsg1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dbus-python (disco-proposed/main) [1.2.8-2build1 => 1.2.8-2build2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: revolt (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20170627.3f5112b-3build1 => 0.0+git20170627.3f5112b-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-igraph (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1.post6-5build1 => 0.7.1.post6-5build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dbus-python [source] (disco-proposed) [1.2.8-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted revolt [source] (disco-proposed) [0.0+git20170627.3f5112b-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-igraph [source] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1.post6-5build2]
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco says otherwise
<valorie> oops, responding to something old
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtkhash (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2ubuntu1 => 1.1.1-3.1] (ubuntu-mate) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evince (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.30.1-1ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-settings-daemon (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.1.2-1ubuntu2 => 3.30.1.2-1ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xfce4-statusnotifier-plugin (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-0ubuntu2 => 0.2.1-1] (xubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bolt (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 0.5-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xfce4-dict (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.8.1-1] (ubuntustudio, xubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xfce4-appfinder (disco-proposed/universe) [4.12.0-2ubuntu3 => 4.13.1-1] (xubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyqt5 (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.2+dfsg-1ubuntu2 => 5.11.2+dfsg-1ubuntu3] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyqt5 [source] (disco-proposed) [5.11.2+dfsg-1ubuntu3]
#ubuntu-release 2018-10-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1030.31] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1030.31]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1030.31~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1030.31~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1030.31~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.15.0-1030.31~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: boost1.65.1 (disco-proposed/universe) [1.65.1+dfsg-0ubuntu9 => 1.65.1+dfsg-0ubuntu10] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: capstone (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.5-3 => 3.0.5-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceph (disco-proposed/main) [13.2.1+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 => 13.2.1+dfsg1-0ubuntu3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: django-piston3 (disco-proposed/main) [0.3~rc2-3ubuntu6 => 0.3~rc2-3ubuntu7] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gpaw (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2 => 1.4.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmor (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.3-1build1 => 3.3.3-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-tinycss (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4-1build2 => 0.4-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-python-plugin (disco-proposed/universe) [0.16-2 => 0.16-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyqt-qwt (disco-proposed/universe) [1.00.00-1 => 1.00.00-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-numpy (disco-proposed/main) [1:1.14.5-1ubuntu4 => 1:1.14.5-1ubuntu5] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyqt-qwt [source] (disco-proposed) [1.00.00-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-numpy [source] (disco-proposed) [1:1.14.5-1ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-python-plugin [source] (disco-proposed) [0.16-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-tinycss [source] (disco-proposed) [0.4-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [source] (disco-proposed) [13.2.1+dfsg1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ntpsec (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+dfsg1-2build1 => 1.1.2+dfsg1-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ntpsec [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libarcus (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1build1 => 3.3.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsavitar (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2build1 => 3.3.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libarcus [source] (disco-proposed) [3.3.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsavitar [source] (disco-proposed) [3.3.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: omniorb-dfsg (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-0.9 => 4.2.2-0.9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: polari (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.30.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.30.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted omniorb-dfsg [source] (disco-proposed) [4.2.2-0.9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: peewee (disco-proposed/universe) [2.10.2+dfsg-2build1 => 2.10.2+dfsg-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pymssql (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.3+dfsg-1build3 => 2.1.3+dfsg-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyfits (disco-proposed/universe) [1:3.4-4ubuntu2 => 1:3.4-4ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-admesh (disco-proposed/universe) [0.98.8-1build1 => 0.98.8-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted peewee [source] (disco-proposed) [2.10.2+dfsg-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pymssql [source] (disco-proposed) [2.1.3+dfsg-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyfits [source] (disco-proposed) [1:3.4-4ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-admesh [source] (disco-proposed) [0.98.8-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cobra (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.9-1build3 => 0.5.9-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kivy (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-1build4 => 1.9.1-1build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cutadapt (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16-2build1 => 1.16-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kivy [source] (disco-proposed) [1.9.1-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cutadapt [source] (disco-proposed) [1.16-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cobra [source] (disco-proposed) [0.5.9-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-calculator (bionic-proposed/main) [1:3.28.1-1ubuntu1 => 1:3.28.2-1~ubuntu18.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-tornado (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.2-1build1 => 5.1.1-2] (ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-hypothesis (disco-proposed/universe) [3.44.1-2ubuntu2 => 3.71.11-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-hypothesis [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.71.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-tornado [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gedit (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.1-1 => 3.30.2-0ubuntu0.18.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted boost1.65.1 [source] (disco-proposed) [1.65.1+dfsg-0ubuntu10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cmor [source] (disco-proposed) [3.3.3-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gpaw [source] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted capstone [source] (disco-proposed) [3.0.5-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted django-piston3 [source] (disco-proposed) [0.3~rc2-3ubuntu7]
<doko> infinity, Laney: please remove the release block for disco. it's now more harm than use
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-numpy (disco-proposed/main) [1:1.14.5-1ubuntu5 => 1:1.14.5-1ubuntu6] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cutadapt (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16-2build2 => 1.18-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-admesh (disco-proposed/universe) [0.98.8-1build2 => 0.98.9-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cobra (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.9-1build4 => 0.13.4-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: peewee (disco-proposed/universe) [2.10.2+dfsg-2build2 => 3.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted peewee [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cobra [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.13.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-numpy [source] (disco-proposed) [1:1.14.5-1ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-admesh [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.98.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cutadapt [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.6 (disco-proposed/main) [3.6.7-1~18.10 => 3.6.7-1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.7 (disco-proposed/main) [3.7.1-1~18.10 => 3.7.1-1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross-ports (disco-proposed/universe) [12ubuntu1 => 13ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross (disco-proposed/main) [21ubuntu1 => 22ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [source] (disco-proposed) [13ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.6 [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.6.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross [source] (disco-proposed) [22ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3.7 [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted partd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.3.8-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: astlib (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1build1 => 0.10.2-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted astlib [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
<Laney> doko: I don't know what infinity's reasoning is, so I'm reluctant to touch it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-manager (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.04.11.6 => 1:18.04.11.7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partd (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.8-1 => 0.3.8-1ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted partd [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.3.8-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spglib (disco-proposed/universe) [1.10.4-3 => 1.10.4-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spglib [source] (disco-proposed) [1.10.4-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: python-pipdeptree (disco-proposed/primary) [0.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pipdeptree [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pipdeptree [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pipdeptree [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pipdeptree [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pipdeptree [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.38 => 2.408.39] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-initial-setup (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.0-2ubuntu6.16.04.3 => 3.28.0-2ubuntu6.16.04.4] (ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: squid3 (xenial-proposed/main) [3.5.12-1ubuntu7.5 => 3.5.12-1ubuntu7.6] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pipdeptree [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pipdeptree [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pipdeptree [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pipdeptree [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pipdeptree [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pipdeptree [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pipdeptree [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pipdeptree [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adonthell (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.7-1 => 0.3.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: blender (disco-proposed/universe) [2.79.b+dfsg0-4 => 2.79.b+dfsg0-4build1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: borgbackup (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.7-1 => 1.1.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cantor (disco-proposed/universe) [4:18.04.3-0ubuntu4 => 4:18.04.3-0ubuntu5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apturl (disco-proposed/main) [0.5.2ubuntu16 => 0.5.2ubuntu17] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: btrfs-progs (disco-proposed/main) [4.16.1-2ubuntu1 => 4.16.1-2ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: blueman (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.5-1ubuntu1 => 2.0.5-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin, ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cccolutils (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4-1 => 1.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fast-histogram (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4-1 => 0.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: geis (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.17+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu2 => 2.2.17+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu3] (oif)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-dvb-daemon (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.2.91~git20170110-3build2 => 1:0.2.91~git20170110-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gobject-introspection (disco-proposed/main) [1.58.0-1 => 1.58.0-1build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gringo (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.3-2 => 5.2.3-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chemps2 (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.8-1 => 1.8.8-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gfapy (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg-2 => 1.0.0+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: graphviz (disco-proposed/universe) [2.40.1-5 => 2.40.1-5build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdb (disco-proposed/main) [8.2-0ubuntu1 => 8.2-0ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnucash (disco-proposed/universe) [1:3.3-2 => 1:3.3-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hidapi-cffi (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1.1build1 => 0.2.1-1.1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kitty (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.3-1 => 0.11.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adonthell [source] (disco-proposed) [0.3.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted blender [source] (disco-proposed) [2.79.b+dfsg0-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted borgbackup [source] (disco-proposed) [1.1.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cantor [source] (disco-proposed) [4:18.04.3-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chemps2 [source] (disco-proposed) [1.8.8-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdb [source] (disco-proposed) [8.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gfapy [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnucash [source] (disco-proposed) [1:3.3-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted graphviz [source] (disco-proposed) [2.40.1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hidapi-cffi [source] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1.1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apturl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.5.2ubuntu17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted btrfs-progs [source] (disco-proposed) [4.16.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fast-histogram [source] (disco-proposed) [0.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-dvb-daemon [source] (disco-proposed) [1:0.2.91~git20170110-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gringo [source] (disco-proposed) [5.2.3-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted blueman [source] (disco-proposed) [2.0.5-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted geis [source] (disco-proposed) [2.2.17+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kitty [source] (disco-proposed) [0.11.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cccolutils [source] (disco-proposed) [1.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gobject-introspection [source] (disco-proposed) [1.58.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: krita (disco-proposed/universe) [1:4.1.5+dfsg-1 => 1:4.1.5+dfsg-1build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lava (disco-proposed/universe) [2018.5.post1-2 => 2018.5.post1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbde (disco-proposed/universe) [20180806-1 => 20180806-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcap-ng (disco-proposed/main) [0.7.9-1 => 0.7.9-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: landscape-client (disco-proposed/main) [18.01-0ubuntu4 => 18.01-0ubuntu5] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbytesize (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4-1 => 1.4-1build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ldns (disco-proposed/main) [1.7.0-3ubuntu7 => 1.7.0-3ubuntu8] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted krita [source] (disco-proposed) [1:4.1.5+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lava [source] (disco-proposed) [2018.5.post1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbde [source] (disco-proposed) [20180806-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcap-ng [source] (disco-proposed) [0.7.9-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted landscape-client [source] (disco-proposed) [18.01-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbytesize [source] (disco-proposed) [1.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ldns [source] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-3ubuntu8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libesedb (disco-proposed/universe) [20170121-5 => 20170121-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libevtx (disco-proposed/universe) [20170122-3 => 20170122-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfvde (disco-proposed/universe) [20180108-1 => 20180108-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfwsi (disco-proposed/universe) [20180630-1 => 20180630-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblnk (disco-proposed/universe) [20180626-1 => 20180626-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnatpmp (disco-proposed/main) [20150609-5 => 20150609-5build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libevt (disco-proposed/universe) [20180317-1 => 20180317-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfwnt (disco-proposed/universe) [20180117-1 => 20180117-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmsiecf (disco-proposed/universe) [20170116-2 => 20170116-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfsntfs (disco-proposed/universe) [20170315-2 => 20170315-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libolecf (disco-proposed/universe) [20170825-2 => 20170825-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libixion (disco-proposed/main) [0.13.0-3 => 0.13.0-3build1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libopenshot (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2+dfsg1-1 => 0.2.2+dfsg1-1build1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libregf (disco-proposed/universe) [20170130-2 => 20170130-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsigrokdecode (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1 => 0.5.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsmdev (disco-proposed/universe) [20171112-1 => 20171112-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsolv (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.35-2 => 0.6.35-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvmdk (disco-proposed/universe) [20170226-3 => 20170226-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvslvm (disco-proposed/universe) [20160110-3 => 20160110-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lvm2 (disco-proposed/main) [2.02.176-4.1ubuntu3 => 2.02.176-4.1ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: miniupnpc (disco-proposed/main) [2.1-1 => 2.1-1build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libqcow (disco-proposed/universe) [20170222-3 => 20170222-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsigscan (disco-proposed/universe) [20170124-2 => 20170124-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvhdi (disco-proposed/universe) [20170223-3 => 20170223-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: logbook (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-3 => 1.3.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libscca (disco-proposed/universe) [20170205-2 => 20170205-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvshadow (disco-proposed/universe) [20170902-3 => 20170902-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsmraw (disco-proposed/universe) [20180123-1 => 20180123-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mathgl (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.2.1-2 => 2.4.2.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.3-2~ubuntu18.04.1 => 3.28.3-2~ubuntu18.04.2] (desktop-extra, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neuron (disco-proposed/universe) [7.5-1build2 => 7.5-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: orocos-kdl (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-6 => 1.4.0-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: postgresql-10 (disco-proposed/main) [10.5-1 => 10.5-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: profanity (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-4 => 0.5.1-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: py3c (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1 => 1.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: morse-simulator (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4-3 => 1.4-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pcp (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.2-1 => 4.1.2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: psautohint (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-2 => 1.8.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openturns (disco-proposed/universe) [1.10-5build1 => 1.10-5build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: postgresql-multicorn (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-1 => 1.3.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsigrokdecode [source] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsmdev [source] (disco-proposed) [20171112-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsolv [source] (disco-proposed) [0.6.35-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvmdk [source] (disco-proposed) [20170226-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvslvm [source] (disco-proposed) [20160110-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lvm2 [source] (disco-proposed) [2.02.176-4.1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted miniupnpc [source] (disco-proposed) [2.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neuron [source] (disco-proposed) [7.5-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted orocos-kdl [source] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pybind11 (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.3-1 => 2.2.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsigscan [source] (disco-proposed) [20170124-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvhdi [source] (disco-proposed) [20170223-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted logbook [source] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted morse-simulator [source] (disco-proposed) [1.4-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pcp [source] (disco-proposed) [4.1.2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsmraw [source] (disco-proposed) [20180123-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mathgl [source] (disco-proposed) [2.4.2.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pycangjie (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-2build2 => 1.2-2build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvshadow [source] (disco-proposed) [20170902-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openturns [source] (disco-proposed) [1.10-5build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyferret (disco-proposed/universe) [7.4-1build1 => 7.4-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyotherside (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2build1 => 1.4.0-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cryptography (disco-proposed/main) [2.3-1ubuntu1 => 2.3-1ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-escript (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1-7 => 5.1-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-intbitset (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-3 => 2.3.0-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pythonqt (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2-10 => 3.2-10build1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qpack (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.17-1 => 0.0.17-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: razercfg (disco-proposed/universe) [0.39+ds-1 => 0.39+ds-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pymia (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-2 => 0.1.9-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-enet (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2 => 0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-ptrace (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-2.1 => 0.9.3-2.1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: r-cran-fastcluster (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.25-1 => 1.1.25-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cassandra-driver (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.1-2.1ubuntu2 => 3.7.1-2.1ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-gphoto2 (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.3-1 => 1.8.3-1build1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libesedb [source] (disco-proposed) [20170121-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libevtx [source] (disco-proposed) [20170122-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfvde [source] (disco-proposed) [20180108-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfwsi [source] (disco-proposed) [20180630-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblnk [source] (disco-proposed) [20180626-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnatpmp [source] (disco-proposed) [20150609-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libopenshot [source] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2+dfsg1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libregf [source] (disco-proposed) [20170130-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted postgresql-10 [source] (disco-proposed) [10.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted profanity [source] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libevt [source] (disco-proposed) [20180317-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfwnt [source] (disco-proposed) [20180117-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmsiecf [source] (disco-proposed) [20170116-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libqcow [source] (disco-proposed) [20170222-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted postgresql-multicorn [source] (disco-proposed) [1.3.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted py3c [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ros-ros-comm (disco-proposed/universe) [1.14.2+ds1-10ubuntu1 => 1.14.2+ds1-10ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sigil (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.10+dfsg-1 => 0.9.10+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: soapysdr (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-3ubuntu1 => 0.6.1-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tdb (disco-proposed/main) [1.3.16-1 => 1.3.16-1build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfsntfs [source] (disco-proposed) [20170315-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libolecf [source] (disco-proposed) [20170825-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted psautohint [source] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s3ql (disco-proposed/universe) [2.29+dfsg-2 => 2.29+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: solfege (disco-proposed/universe) [3.23.4-4 => 3.23.4-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vim (disco-proposed/main) [2:8.1.0320-1ubuntu1 => 2:8.1.0320-1ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xdmf (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0+git20160803-4build2 => 3.0+git20160803-4build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yt (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4.1-1 => 3.4.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: znc (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-2 => 1.7.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libixion [source] (disco-proposed) [0.13.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: renderdoc (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1+dfsg-1 => 1.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unbound (disco-proposed/main) [1.7.3-1build1 => 1.7.3-1build2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: youker-assistant (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 3.0.0-0ubuntu2] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libscca [source] (disco-proposed) [20170205-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: websockify (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0+dfsg1-10 => 0.8.0+dfsg1-10build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pythonqt [source] (disco-proposed) [3.2-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted r-cran-fastcluster [source] (disco-proposed) [1.1.25-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted renderdoc [source] (disco-proposed) [1.1+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s3ql [source] (disco-proposed) [2.29+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted simpleitk [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted solfege [source] (disco-proposed) [3.23.4-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unbound [source] (disco-proposed) [1.7.3-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: simpleitk (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2 => 1.0.1-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qpack [source] (disco-proposed) [0.0.17-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ros-ros-comm [source] (disco-proposed) [1.14.2+ds1-10ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted soapysdr [source] (disco-proposed) [0.6.1-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cigi-ccl (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.3a+svn818-10ubuntu2 => 3.3.3a+svn818-10ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zeroc-ice (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.1-2 => 3.7.1-2build1] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sigil [source] (disco-proposed) [0.9.10+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted razercfg [source] (disco-proposed) [0.39+ds-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tdb [source] (disco-proposed) [1.3.16-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cigi-ccl [source] (disco-proposed) [3.3.3a+svn818-10ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pycangjie [source] (disco-proposed) [1.2-2build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pymia [source] (disco-proposed) [0.1.9-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cassandra-driver [source] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1-2.1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-enet [source] (disco-proposed) [0.0~vcs.2017.05.26.git-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-gphoto2 [source] (disco-proposed) [1.8.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-ptrace [source] (disco-proposed) [0.9.3-2.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted websockify [source] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0+dfsg1-10build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted youker-assistant [source] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zeroc-ice [source] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pybind11 [source] (disco-proposed) [2.2.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyotherside [source] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-escript [source] (disco-proposed) [5.1-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vim [source] (disco-proposed) [2:8.1.0320-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted yt [source] (disco-proposed) [3.4.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyferret [source] (disco-proposed) [7.4-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-intbitset [source] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted znc [source] (disco-proposed) [1.7.1-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cryptography [source] (disco-proposed) [2.3-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xdmf [source] (disco-proposed) [3.0+git20160803-4build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hplip (disco-proposed/main) [3.18.7+dfsg1-2ubuntu2 => 3.18.7+dfsg1-2ubuntu3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: link-grammar (disco-proposed/universe) [5.5.0-1ubuntu3 => 5.5.0-1ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hplip [source] (disco-proposed) [3.18.7+dfsg1-2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spirv-tools (disco-proposed/universe) [2018.2-0ubuntu1 => 2018.2-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted link-grammar [source] (disco-proposed) [5.5.0-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spirv-tools [source] (disco-proposed) [2018.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcolumbus (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+15.10.20150806-0ubuntu13 => 1.1.0+15.10.20150806-0ubuntu14] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcolumbus [source] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0+15.10.20150806-0ubuntu14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-6-cross-ports [source] (bionic-proposed) [28ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-6 [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.5.0-1ubuntu1~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-6-cross [source] (cosmic-proposed) [32ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-6-cross [source] (bionic-proposed) [32ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-6 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [6.5.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-6-cross-ports [source] (cosmic-proposed) [29ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alsa-lib (disco-proposed/main) [1.1.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.1.6-1ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: calamares (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.2-0ubuntu1 => 3.2.2-0ubuntu2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: casacore (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-3 => 2.4.1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: elektra (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.14-5.1ubuntu2 => 0.8.14-5.1ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibus-anthy (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.10-1 => 1.5.10-1build1] (input-methods, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lcgdm (disco-proposed/universe) [1.10.0-2 => 1.10.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libi8x (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.5-1 => 0.0.5-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpeas (disco-proposed/main) [1.22.0-2 => 1.22.0-2build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bullet (disco-proposed/universe) [2.87+dfsg-2 => 2.87+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dogtag-pki (disco-proposed/universe) [10.6.7-1 => 10.6.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: isc-kea (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0.P1-3 => 1.4.0.P1-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liborcus (disco-proposed/main) [0.13.4-6 => 0.13.4-6build1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libblockdev (disco-proposed/main) [2.16-2 => 2.16-2build1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glom (disco-proposed/universe) [1.30.4-1 => 1.30.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: meson (disco-proposed/universe) [0.47.2-1ubuntu2 => 0.47.2-1ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sagemath (disco-proposed/universe) [8.3-2ubuntu1 => 8.3-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sssd (disco-proposed/main) [1.16.3-1ubuntu2 => 1.16.3-1ubuntu3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vtk7 (disco-proposed/universe) [7.1.1+dfsg1-5 => 7.1.1+dfsg1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netgen (disco-proposed/universe) [6.2.1804+dfsg1-1 => 6.2.1804+dfsg1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: theano (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2+dfsg-1 => 1.0.2+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: selinux-python (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8-1 => 2.8-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xtensor-python (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.4-1 => 0.12.4-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libi8x [source] (disco-proposed) [0.0.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpeas [source] (disco-proposed) [1.22.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1026.31] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1026.31]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted netgen [source] (disco-proposed) [6.2.1804+dfsg1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted patsy [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.1+git34-ga5b54c2-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted alsa-lib [source] (disco-proposed) [1.1.6-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted casacore [source] (disco-proposed) [2.4.1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bullet [source] (disco-proposed) [2.87+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dogtag-pki [source] (disco-proposed) [10.6.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted elektra [source] (disco-proposed) [0.8.14-5.1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted isc-kea [source] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0.P1-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibus-anthy [source] (disco-proposed) [1.5.10-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liborcus [source] (disco-proposed) [0.13.4-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sssd [source] (disco-proposed) [1.16.3-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted selinux-python [source] (disco-proposed) [2.8-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libblockdev [source] (disco-proposed) [2.16-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted meson [source] (disco-proposed) [0.47.2-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sagemath [source] (disco-proposed) [8.3-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted theano [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xtensor-python [source] (disco-proposed) [0.12.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fife (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1+git20180904-2 => 0.4.1+git20180904-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hexchat (disco-proposed/universe) [2.14.2-2 => 2.14.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdcm (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.7-2ubuntu1 => 2.8.7-2ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (disco-proposed/main) [1:6.1.2-0ubuntu1 => 1:6.1.2-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pitivi (disco-proposed/universe) [0.999-1 => 0.999-1build1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: retroarch (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.3+dfsg1-1 => 1.7.3+dfsg1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lirc (disco-proposed/main) [0.10.0-2 => 0.10.0-2build1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ratbagd (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4-4 => 0.4-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ros-geometry2 (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-8 => 0.6.2-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: odil (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1build1 => 0.9.2-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fast-histogram (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4-1build1 => 0.5-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fast-histogram [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted odil [source] (disco-proposed) [0.9.2-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: geoclue-2.0 (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.4.12-2ubuntu1 => 2.4.12-2ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted calamares [source] (disco-proposed) [3.2.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glom [source] (disco-proposed) [1.30.4-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-attrs (disco-proposed/main) [17.4.0-2 => 18.2.0-1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-attrs [sync] (disco-proposed) [18.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fife [source] (disco-proposed) [0.4.1+git20180904-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (disco-proposed) [1:6.1.2-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pitivi [source] (disco-proposed) [0.999-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hexchat [source] (disco-proposed) [2.14.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lirc [source] (disco-proposed) [0.10.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vtk7 [source] (disco-proposed) [7.1.1+dfsg1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lcgdm [source] (disco-proposed) [1.10.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted evince [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ros-geometry2 [source] (disco-proposed) [0.6.2-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rhythmbox (disco-proposed/main) [3.4.2-4ubuntu2 => 3.4.2-4ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rhythmbox [source] (disco-proposed) [3.4.2-4ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: opencv (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.0+dfsg-4.1ubuntu0.1 => 3.2.0+dfsg-4.1ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: caffe-contrib (disco-proposed/multiverse) [1.0.0-8ubuntu2 => 1.0.0-8ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: otb (disco-proposed/universe) [6.6.0+dfsg-2 => 6.6.0+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: caffe (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-8ubuntu1 => 1.0.0-8ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: python-depinfo (disco-proposed/primary) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-depinfo [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-depinfo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-depinfo [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-depinfo [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-depinfo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-depinfo [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-depinfo [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ocrmypdf (disco-proposed/universe) [6.2.4-1 => 6.2.5-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ocrmypdf [sync] (disco-proposed) [6.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-depinfo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-depinfo [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-depinfo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-depinfo [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-depinfo [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-depinfo [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted squid3 [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.5.12-1ubuntu7.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected magnum [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.1.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox (disco-proposed/multiverse) [5.2.20-dfsg-1 => 5.2.20-dfsg-3] (ubuntu-cloud) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected bolt [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-hwe (disco-proposed/multiverse) [5.2.20-dfsg-1ubuntu18.10.1 => 5.2.20-dfsg-3ubuntu19.04.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdcm (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.7-2ubuntu1 => 2.8.8-2] (kubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vtk7 (disco-proposed/universe) [7.1.1+dfsg1-5build1 => 7.1.1+dfsg1-8] (no packageset) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, ^^ they should fix the python sadness
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: automake-1.16 (disco-proposed/main) [1:1.16.1-1.1ubuntu1 => 1:1.16.1-3] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-defaults (disco-proposed/universe) [0.43ubuntu1 => 0.44] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdbm (disco-proposed/main) [1.14.1-6 => 1.18.1-1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: distro-info-data (disco-proposed/main) [0.38ubuntu1 => 0.39] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xpdf (disco-proposed/universe) [3.04-7ubuntu1 => 3.04-9] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: remmina (disco-proposed/main) [1.2.31.4+dfsg-1ubuntu1 => 1.2.32+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gazebo (disco-proposed/universe) [9.0.0+dfsg5-4.2ubuntu1 => 9.0.0+dfsg5-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsdl2 (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.8+dfsg1-4ubuntu1 => 2.0.8+dfsg1-6ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: opensc (disco-proposed/universe) [0.18.0-3ubuntu2 => 0.19.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, ^^ thsy should all be ok to approve, gdbm is a mini-transition that should not entangle
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-hwe [source] (disco-proposed) [5.2.20-dfsg-3ubuntu19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vtk7 [sync] (disco-proposed) [7.1.1+dfsg1-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.2.20-dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-toolchain-6.0 (disco-proposed/universe) [1:6.0.1-9 => 1:6.0.1-9.2] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-toolchain-7 (disco-proposed/main) [1:7-5ubuntu1 => 1:7-6] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: please don't sync yet
<LocutusOfBorg> but the gdcm fixes are needed...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cmake (disco-proposed/main) [3.12.1-1 => 3.12.3-3] (core) (sync)
<LocutusOfBorg> otherwise it won't build on arm...
<LocutusOfBorg> other syncs ^^ are for toolchain packages, but meh, I won't sync anymore now
<LocutusOfBorg> I just did what I think was toolchain/needed and vbox
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted retroarch [source] (disco-proposed) [1.7.3+dfsg1-1build1]
<LocutusOfBorg>    data = PyUnicode_AsUTF8AndSize(input, &size);
<LocutusOfBorg>  /<<PKGBUILDDIR>>/tf2_py/src/python_compat.h:31:33: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’ [-fpermissive]
<LocutusOfBorg> welcome there python breakage!
<teward> stupid question that I'm probably going to get crucified for, but is there a timeline for Disco being opened for uploads/etc?
<LocutusOfBorg> teward, "when its ready", not authoritative answer but I would say once python migrates
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: your vtk7 sync ftbfs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gdcm [source] (disco-proposed) [2.8.7-2ubuntu2]
<teward> LocutusOfBorg: heheh, makes sense.  Only wondering because I'm running at 5000000000 RPMs today and there's an nginx package revision I want to land for Disco once it's open :)  Thanks.  (Will keep an eye out for when things're open)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, my gdcm upload is not yet approved... this is maybe why vtk is failing
<LocutusOfBorg> and also because of python, sure, but without gdcm is useless to fix it, because it won't build everywhere anyway
<doko> hmm, the transition tracker lists the order the other way around
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdcm [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.8.8-2]
<doko> right, ftbfs
<LocutusOfBorg> nice, I'll fixup tomorrow probably
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vtk7 (disco-proposed/universe) [7.1.1+dfsg1-8 => 7.1.1+dfsg1-8ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> lets try
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... thanks then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vtk7 [source] (disco-proposed) [7.1.1+dfsg1-8ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> my patch was about (char*) casting, but even better fpermissive
<LocutusOfBorg> so gdcm should build once vtk7 is ok
 * LocutusOfBorg g'night!
<doko> vorlon, infinity: please remove the release block for disco, we should be fine now, and I'd like to see britney results ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected evince [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.1-1ubuntu1.1]
<infinity> doko: Sorry, my body decided to catch up on all my sleep at once.  Removing block in a sec once I look at excuses to be sure that britney/autopkgtest stuff looks sane (ie: that nothing's going to sail in without testing)
<infinity> doko: Okay, looks reasonable to me, dropping the block-all.
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cdrom-detect (disco-proposed/main) [1.57ubuntu6 => 1.57ubuntu7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: iso-scan (disco-proposed/main) [1.55ubuntu6 => 1.55ubuntu7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: preseed (disco-proposed/main) [1.71ubuntu8 => 1.71ubuntu9] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: choose-mirror (disco-proposed/main) [2.78ubuntu4 => 2.78ubuntu5] (core)
<vorlon> infinity: I see an announcement that perl 5.28 is incoming. Should we block it from syncing for now, or take it all at once?
<infinity> vorlon: If we block it, it'll be slightly more painful to do a bunch of rebuilds, since Debian Perl folks tend to update a ton of CPAN modules immediately after a new perl is in.
<infinity> vorlon: So if we accidentally take it out of order, we get to do it twice.
<infinity> vorlon: I'd be all for syncing perl as soon as it's in unstable, personally.
<vorlon> ok
<infinity> vorlon: It would be nice for the python transition to be done first, mind you, but we'll see how that goes.
<infinity> vorlon: Did the announcement have an ETA?
<vorlon> infinity: the ETA was "already uploaded"
<infinity> vorlon: Ah. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cdrom-detect [source] (disco-proposed) [1.57ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted iso-scan [source] (disco-proposed) [1.55ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted choose-mirror [source] (disco-proposed) [2.78ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted preseed [source] (disco-proposed) [1.71ubuntu9]
<doko> still catching up with autopkg tests ... need to look at ftbfs now. help is welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted opencv [source] (disco-proposed) [3.2.0+dfsg-4.1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ratbagd [source] (disco-proposed) [0.4-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-escript (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1-7build1 => 5.1-7ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: opencv (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2.0+dfsg-4.1ubuntu1 => 3.2.0+dfsg-4.1ubuntu2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted opencv [source] (disco-proposed) [3.2.0+dfsg-4.1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-escript [source] (disco-proposed) [5.1-7ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: boost1.67 (disco-proposed/main) [1.67.0-7 => 1.67.0-8] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted boost1.67 [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.67.0-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: geis (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.17+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu3 => 2.2.17+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu4] (oif)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted geis [source] (disco-proposed) [2.2.17+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: websockify (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0+dfsg1-10build1 => 0.8.0+dfsg1-10ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zeroc-ice (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.1-2build1 => 3.7.1-4] (cli-mono) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted websockify [source] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0+dfsg1-10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zeroc-ice [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sagemath (disco-proposed/universe) [8.3-2ubuntu2 => 8.4-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sagemath [source] (disco-proposed) [8.4-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (disco-proposed/main) [1:6.1.2-0ubuntu2 => 1:6.1.2-0ubuntu3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (disco-proposed) [1:6.1.2-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8-cross-ports (disco-proposed/universe) [13ubuntu1 => 14ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8-cross-ports [source] (disco-proposed) [14ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ros-geometry2 (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-8build1 => 0.6.2-8ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ros-geometry2 [source] (disco-proposed) [0.6.2-8ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dh-python (disco-proposed/main) [3.20180723 => 3.20180927ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected anki [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0+dfsg~b36-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dh-python [source] (disco-proposed) [3.20180927ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debootstrap [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.108ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debootstrap [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.95ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debootstrap [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.78+nmu1ubuntu1.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debootstrap [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.0.59ubuntu0.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcolumbus (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+15.10.20150806-0ubuntu14 => 1.1.0+15.10.20150806-0ubuntu15] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: odil (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1build2 => 0.9.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcolumbus [source] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0+15.10.20150806-0ubuntu15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted odil [source] (disco-proposed) [0.9.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted caffe-contrib [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-8ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted otb [source] (disco-proposed) [6.6.0+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted caffe [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-8ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zeroc-ice (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.1-4 => 3.7.1-4ubuntu1] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zeroc-ice [source] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eclib (disco-proposed/universe) [20171002-1build2 => 20180815-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cddlib (disco-proposed/universe) [094h-1 => 094j-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libhomfly (disco-proposed/primary) [1.02r5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: singular (disco-proposed/universe) [1:4.1.0-p3+ds-2build1 => 1:4.1.1-p2+ds-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: brial (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2 => 1.2.4-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libbraiding (disco-proposed/primary) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted brial [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eclib [sync] (disco-proposed) [20180815-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cddlib [sync] (disco-proposed) [094j-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted singular [sync] (disco-proposed) [1:4.1.1-p2+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbraiding [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhomfly [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.02r5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbraiding [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhomfly [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.02r5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhomfly [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [1.02r5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbraiding [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbraiding [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180815-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhomfly [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.02r5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180815-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbraiding [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180815-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhomfly [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [1.02r5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180815-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: singular [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:4.1.1-p2+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cobra (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13.4-1 => 0.13.4-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180815-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cobra [source] (disco-proposed) [0.13.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: singular [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:4.1.1-p2+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbraiding [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhomfly [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.02r5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: odil (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1ubuntu1 => 0.9.2-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
 * xnox hopes that auto-accept is on....
<xnox> or do i need to ping doko to accept my odil? =)
<doko> xnox: done. do you look at libcolumbus too?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted odil [source] (disco-proposed) [0.9.2-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhomfly [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.02r5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhomfly [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.02r5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhomfly [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.02r5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhomfly [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.02r5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eclib [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180815-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhomfly [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.02r5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhomfly [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.02r5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libhomfly [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.02r5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbraiding [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20180815-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [armhf] (disco-proposed) [20180815-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [20180815-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [arm64] (disco-proposed) [20180815-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [s390x] (disco-proposed) [20180815-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eclib [i386] (disco-proposed) [20180815-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: postgresql-common (disco-proposed/main) [193 => 193ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbraiding [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbraiding [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbraiding [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbraiding [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbraiding [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbraiding [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted postgresql-common [source] (disco-proposed) [193ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hhvm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.24.7+dfsg-2ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: singular [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:4.1.1-p2+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: singular [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:4.1.1-p2+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: singular [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:4.1.1-p2+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: singular [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:4.1.1-p2+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted singular [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:4.1.1-p2+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted singular [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:4.1.1-p2+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted singular [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:4.1.1-p2+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted singular [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:4.1.1-p2+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted singular [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:4.1.1-p2+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted singular [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:4.1.1-p2+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sagetex (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0+ds-6build1 => 3.0+ds-6build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sagetex [source] (disco-proposed) [3.0+ds-6build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: otb (disco-proposed/universe) [6.6.0+dfsg-2build1 => 6.6.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted otb [sync] (disco-proposed) [6.6.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evince (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.30.1-1ubuntu1.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aodh (cosmic-proposed/main) [7.0.0-0ubuntu3 => 7.0.0-0ubuntu4] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pynac (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.22-2 => 0.7.22-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: barbican (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:7.0.0-0ubuntu2 => 1:7.0.0-0ubuntu3] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pynac [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.7.22-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mathgl (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.2.1-2build1 => 2.4.2.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mathgl [source] (disco-proposed) [2.4.2.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cysignals (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.7+ds-4ubuntu1 => 1.6.7+ds-4ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cysignals [source] (disco-proposed) [1.6.7+ds-4ubuntu2]
<doko> assuming we get the python3 transition done, should we do perl next before the opening?
<doko> what about poppler / protobuf?
<infinity> We should definitely get perl going.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sagemath (disco-proposed/universe) [8.4-2ubuntu1 => 8.4-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sagemath (disco-proposed/universe) [8.4-2ubuntu1 => 8.4-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sagemath [source] (disco-proposed) [8.4-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sagemath [source] (disco-proposed) [8.4-2ubuntu2]
<tsimonq2> I see the hourly p-m nag emails are back. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.04.27 => 1:18.04.28] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.93.8 => 1.93.9] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted barbican [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:7.0.0-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (disco-proposed/main) [2.20.10-0ubuntu13 => 2.20.10-0ubuntu14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-139.165~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-139.165~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cinder [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:13.0.0-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aodh [source] (cosmic-proposed) [7.0.0-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: simpleitk (disco-proposed/primary) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (disco-proposed) [2.20.10-0ubuntu14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simpleitk [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.38 => 2.408.40] (desktop-core)
<doko> bdmurray: ^^^is this apport upload supposed to fix the autopkg test failure?
<bdmurray> doko: it based when I used autopkgtest locally
<doko> based?
<bdmurray> passed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aiocoap (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-2 => 0.3-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> that aiocoap upload should fix the autopkgtests but badtesting aiocoap/0.3-2 would also be appropriate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu8.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.93.9]
 * mwhudson glares at python-tornado
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mia (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.6-3 => 2.4.6-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<doko> that looks better than before, where it failed the tests everywhere
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aiocoap [source] (disco-proposed) [0.3-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mia [source] (disco-proposed) [2.4.6-3ubuntu1]
<doko> bdmurray: apport's autopkg tests still not happy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.8 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.8] (core)
<mwhudson> oh right
<mwhudson> the change for Set ASYNC_TEST_TIMEOUT to higher value to prevent test failing on slower archs during build does what it says:
<mwhudson> increases the timeouts for the _build_
<mwhudson> but not the autopkgtest
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-tornado (disco-proposed/universe) [5.1.1-2 => 5.1.1-2ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
<mwhudson> doko: so i think that's fixes for all the python3-defaults autopkgtest failures uploaded
<mwhudson> doko: well apart from systemd/i386 which is just a case of bouncing on retry i assume
 * mwhudson afk for a few
<doko> mwhudson: right, now those are missing with failing tests, and depending on python3-defaults ...
<doko> mwhudson: can you sru the tornado fix for b and c as well?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-tornado [source] (disco-proposed) [5.1.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mia (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.6-3ubuntu1 => 2.4.6-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mia [source] (disco-proposed) [2.4.6-3ubuntu2]
<mwhudson> doko: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu8.8 => 2.02-2ubuntu8.8] (core)
<doko> ta, now heading to bed
<mwhudson> doko: well actually the tests seem to be passing in c and b, is this just future proofing?
<mwhudson> i can create the bug and uploads anyway i guess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-tornado (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.5.3-1 => 4.5.3-1.0ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-tornado (cosmic-proposed/universe) [5.0.2-1build1 => 5.0.2-1.0ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
<doko> mwhudson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3-defaults/+bug/1799206 had it failing for cosmic. sorry, didn't check about bionic
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1799206 in python3.6 (Ubuntu Bionic) "SRU: update python3.6 to the new minor release 3.6.7" [Undecided,Fix committed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvm-toolchain-6.0 [sync] (disco-proposed) [1:6.0.1-9.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvm-toolchain-7 [sync] (disco-proposed) [1:7-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: aiocoap (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-2ubuntu1 => 0.3-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simpleitk [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted aiocoap [source] (disco-proposed) [0.3-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simpleitk [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simpleitk [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simpleitk [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvm-defaults [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.44]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (disco-proposed/universe) [1.15 => 1.16] (lubuntu)
<tsimonq2> So, lubuntu-meta and calamares-settings-ubuntu going to Disco are extremely non-invasive metadata updates.
<tsimonq2> I know it isn't officially open for development yet, so if you must, leave it in the queue until the archive has opened, but acceptance would be cool too, if you could.
<tsimonq2> infinity, vorlon: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (disco-proposed/universe) [27 => 28] (lubuntu)
<doko> vorlon, Laney: why doesn't update_excuses offer more to migrate besides python3-defaults and python3-stdlib-extensions?
<doko> does it need an extra hint?
<vorlon> doko: what more are you looking for? I see several packages listed as candidates on update_excuses
<doko> I would expect more wanting to migrate
<ginggs> doko: update_output.txt shows:     * ppc64el: caribou, gnome, gnome-core, python3-amp, python3-casacore, python3-cobra, python3-escript, python3-escript-mpi, python3-galpy, python3-gammapy, python3-zeroc-ice
<doko> ahh, that line ...
<doko> that looks more reasonable
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gringo (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.3-2build1 => 5.2.3-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> someone uploaded gringo to the dingo?
<ginggs> vorlon: that would be disco doko
<doko> bah, debian adds vtk7 as b-d everywhere, but we can't use it ... opengl
<doko> looking at gdcm ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gringo [source] (disco-proposed) [5.2.3-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdcm (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.8-2 => 2.8.8-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdcm [source] (disco-proposed) [2.8.8-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cobra (disco-proposed/universe) [0.13.4-1ubuntu1 => 0.13.4-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cobra [source] (disco-proposed) [0.13.4-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gammapy (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7-1 => 0.7-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gammapy [source] (disco-proposed) [0.7-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-skbio (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1build1 => 0.5.2-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-skbio [source] (disco-proposed) [0.5.2-1build2]
<doko> crap, hard coded upper deps
<doko> << 3.7
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyatspi (disco-proposed/main) [2.30.0+dfsg-1build1 => 2.30.0+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyatspi [source] (disco-proposed) [2.30.0+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lqa (disco-proposed/universe) [20180702.0-1 => 20180702.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uwsgi (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.17.1-8 => 2.0.17.1-8build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: magics++ (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2 => 3.1.0-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lqa [source] (disco-proposed) [20180702.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uwsgi [source] (disco-proposed) [2.0.17.1-8build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted magics++ [source] (disco-proposed) [3.1.0-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: poezio (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11+git20180808-1 => 0.11+git20180808-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted poezio [source] (disco-proposed) [0.11+git20180808-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-casacore (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1build2 => 2.2.1-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-casacore [source] (disco-proposed) [2.2.1-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openstack-pkg-tools (disco-proposed/universe) [85 => 85ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: egl-wayland (disco-proposed/primary) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1]
<tjaalton> sigh, that ^ was not meant for disco yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted openstack-pkg-tools [source] (disco-proposed) [85ubuntu1]
<sil2100> tjaalton: should I reject it?
<apw> sil2100, already did
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<sil2100> apw: \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected egl-wayland [source] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1]
<apw> tjaalton, ^ (man queuebot is slow today)
<apw> sil2100, i had already done it, just waiting for the reject to appear here
<tjaalton> cool, thanks
<mitya57> Is qtbase-opensource-src/cosmic not accepted because it’s a copy from CI Train PPA? I can re-do it as source upload if that helps.
<apw> mitya57, i believe there are some major transitions being done to get them out before they get intwined with things, qt is likely just the sort of thing that gets intwined with everything
<mitya57> apw: It's cosmic, not disco…
<apw> oh ... hmmm, then ignore me :)
<apw> mitya57, copies are harder to review so they tend to get put off a little
<mitya57> If someone rejects it then I will do a proper upload.
<mitya57> In any case the diff is just https://launchpadlibrarian.net/394514195/qtbase-opensource-src_5.11.1+dfsg-7ubuntu1_5.11.1+dfsg-7ubuntu2.diff.gz, should be easy to review.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glance (disco-proposed/main) [2:17.0.0-0ubuntu5 => 2:18.0.0~a1~git2018110231.0b13db85-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glance [source] (disco-proposed) [2:18.0.0~a1~git2018110231.0b13db85-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted calamares-settings-ubuntu [source] (disco-proposed) [28]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (disco-proposed) [1.16]
<infinity> mitya57: Isn't the correct fix for that to have qt-whatever-tools depend on the libclang-common-dev it was built against, then no-change rebuilds of anything affected?
<infinity> mitya57: Adding the build-dep to multiple packages when it's actually a bug in qttools seems a bit wrong.
<mitya57> infinity: the correct fix for disco will be qmake passing different include paths to qdoc, that is already implemented in Debian sid. For cosmic I wanted a minimal fix.
<infinity> mitya57: The "minimal" fix becomes less minimal if you choose to fix more packages with the same bug, though.
<mitya57> infinity: ok, I can replace my fix with this https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qtbase/blob/master/debian/patches/qdoc_default_incdirs.diff if you reject the current upload :)
<mitya57> But anyway I do not intend to fix other modules unless someone files a bug on them.
<infinity> mitya57: Assuming that patch fixes this issue (and this would be a better use for bileto, since you can test that and land both together), they yeah, I'd prefer that.  Then if someone else wants to drive-by SRU any other modules, it's literally just a rebuild.
<infinity> s/they yeah/then yeah/
<mitya57> It’s still a patch for qtbase, so it’s still a single package, not “both”.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected qtbase-opensource-src [sync] (cosmic-proposed) [5.11.1+dfsg-7ubuntu2]
<infinity> mitya57: Oh, heh.  Right.  Didn't notice that.  Well, then it might be handy to fix another random reasonably-well-used module at the same time to see that it's working? :P
<mitya57> Ok
<infinity> Since module B will be the testcase then for module A's fix.
<mitya57> infinity: Should I do a normal upload after I test that in PPA, or are syncs also ok?
<infinity> mitya57: I'm fine with something like THAT coming from bileto.  That's what bileto's good at.  Just poke me to review it since I have context now.
<mitya57> Ok, thanks.
 * sil2100 kicked bileto to refresh his series list and include disco there
<mitya57> sil2100: thanks :)
<doko> infinity: with the outstanding glance tests, python3-defaults should be ok. not sure if you want to push and let jamespage address it later, or start with perl
<infinity> doko: He's already uploaded...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-defaults (disco-proposed/main) [1.179ubuntu1 => 1.180ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-defaults [source] (disco-proposed) [1.180ubuntu1]
<infinity> doko: But yes, if this glance makes py3-defaults migrate, we should move on to perl ASAP.
<doko> no, looks like tests will fail
<infinity> doko: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output_notest.txt
<infinity>     * arm64: camitk-actionstatemachine, camitk-config, camitk-imp, fw4spl, libcamitk-dev, libcamitk4
<infinity> Looks like something was still missed.
<doko> ahh, thanks
<doko> that appeared newly ...
<infinity> Maybe fixed with a sync of camitk from unstable.
<infinity> Though that seems to be failing its tests in Debian. :/
 * infinity syncs anyway, it can't get worse.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: camitk (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.2-1 => 4.1.2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted camitk [sync] (disco-proposed) [4.1.2-2]
<doko> doesn't have any python3 dependencies ...
<infinity> No, but vtk7 is tied up in py3.
<doko> true
<doko> hmm, won't build on arm64 ...
<infinity> Oh, did we drop ARM support in vtk7?
<doko> yes, opengl ...
<LocutusOfBorg> wrongly drop
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm fixing the mess now
<infinity> Usual Qt gl/gles issue?
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, yes, but doko dropped vtk  instead of just dropping qt from vtk
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: well, let's see if we can get the python3 migration done first
<doko> meh ...
<LocutusOfBorg> gdcm needs vtk, otherwise reverse-deps will fail even more, I'm understanding the situation right now, and the consequences
<LocutusOfBorg> I think we can solve with two uploads, vtk and gdcm back in sync
<doko> gdcm, and mia
<LocutusOfBorg> problem is: I did build vtk7 with qt5 and it didn't fail...
<LocutusOfBorg> just by removing the qt-desktop-dev dependency... strange thing I have tounderstand
<doko> anyway, leave mia and gdcm as they are until python3-defaults migrates
<LocutusOfBorg> ack
<doko> or I remove arm64 binaries for gazebo and camitk ...
<doko> then we can sort out the vtk7 build later
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe tsimonq2 can help me finding out why:
<LocutusOfBorg> Package: libqt5opengl5-dev
<LocutusOfBorg> Provides: libqt5opengl5-desktop-dev (= ${binary:Version}) [!armel !armhf !arm64]
<LocutusOfBorg> while debian has:
<LocutusOfBorg> Provides: libqt5opengl5-desktop-dev (= ${binary:Version}) [!armel !armhf]
<mitya57> LocutusOfBorg: this is currently Ubuntu delta, but when we fix Debian #881333 it will be in sync.
<ubot5> Debian bug 881333 in qtbase5-dev "qtbase5-dev: Rebuild qtbase with OpenGL ES support for arm64" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/881333
<LocutusOfBorg> mitya57, so if for now change the dependency from libqt5opengl5-desktop-dev to libqt5opengl5-dev for arm64, everybody will be happy, and we can sync once the bug is fixed?
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, the fix is already there btw: https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa (I missed the change in runtime dependency, so please don't use the package)
<mitya57> LocutusOfBorg: I don’t know the specifics of your package, some packages are broken with OpenGL ES so the -desktop-dev dependency makes sense for them.
<LocutusOfBorg> but its a virtual provide from a real package...
<LocutusOfBorg> ok... you mean, to avoid the package being broken, better force a non-existing package?
<LocutusOfBorg> makes sense, but only gdcm uses vtk7 and explicitly disables qt on arm...
<LocutusOfBorg> so meh
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: removed the binaries for now, let's see if it works, and do the vtk7 build on arm64 later
<mitya57> LocutusOfBorg: sometimes RM is the correct solution. But again, you know the package better, if you think it works on arm* then you can always build it for these architectures.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fw4spl (disco-proposed/universe) [14.0.0-1build1 => 17.2.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fw4spl [sync] (disco-proposed) [17.2.0-1]
<infinity> doko: Your gcc-defaults upload included VCS vomit.  (ie: all of .svn and .gitignore)
<doko> ohh, will do another one
<LocutusOfBorg> can I upload a fixed "glance"?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Ask jamespage, he was looking at it too.
<infinity> But someone should. :P
<LocutusOfBorg> the change "python3.6 -> python3.7" in debian/tests should do the trick
<jamespage> LocutusOfBorg: it does however that does not really fix the underlying problem - it should just be python3
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Probably, but I think he was looking at shebangs in general, I dunno.
<LocutusOfBorg> I mean, it should "at glance" :p
<infinity> jamespage: If it has a strict dep on py3.7, /usr/bin/python3.7 is fine.
<LocutusOfBorg> jamespage, I know, but this seems to be the last blocker...
<jamespage> it does not
<doko> jamespage: that should be good for now?
<jamespage> LocutusOfBorg: feel free to upload to unblock - I'll deal with the generally ownkyness
<jamespage> with extra wonky apparently
<infinity> Is ownky more wonky than wonky?
<LocutusOfBorg> jamespage, I was looking only to a quick and dirty fix :)
<jamespage> infinity: I believe so
<jamespage> LocutusOfBorg: unblock the last blocker with the quick and dirty, and I'll tidy up after that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glance (disco-proposed/main) [2:18.0.0~a1~git2018110231.0b13db85-0ubuntu1 => 2:18.0.0~a1~git2018110231.0b13db85-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/395718225/glance_2%3A18.0.0~a1~git2018110231.0b13db85-0ubuntu1_2%3A18.0.0~a1~git2018110231.0b13db85-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks jamespage!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-defaults (disco-proposed/main) [1.180ubuntu1 => 1.180ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-defaults [source] (disco-proposed) [1.180ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glance [source] (disco-proposed) [2:18.0.0~a1~git2018110231.0b13db85-0ubuntu2]
<doko> infinity: camitk ftbfs on s390x
<infinity> The previous version was FTBFS everywhere, so I'm not surprised. :/
<infinity> Like I said, syncing couldn't make it worse. :P
<infinity> doko: I'm not against demoting camitk and gazebo for now.
<trudd> 2.Pin^gor^a
<infinity> Nice password.
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't like it TBH, but YMMV
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I have a vtk7/gdcm fixed packages ready to go, once you or doko ack the upload
<LocutusOfBorg> (you might even leave it in unapproved if you want, so I can go afk)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Leaving it in unapproved for now, so we don't restart the clock on python moving.
<LocutusOfBorg> I dont want to restart sure, and I want to avoid somebody accepting it by mistake...
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm uploading also a real upstream python3.7 fix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vtk7 (disco-proposed/universe) [7.1.1+dfsg1-8ubuntu1 => 7.1.1+dfsg1-8ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<infinity> doko: When this camitk is done building (and failing on a few arches), I'll delete camitk and gazebo from the release pocket and accept the gazebo merge which should then dep-wait on most arches.
<doko> ok
<infinity> doko: gazebo/camitk in Debian seem to only be working on x86 now, I don't think we need to commit to caring more.
<doko> fw4spl seems tp ne needed to, currently building
 * infinity goes go grab some food while that plays out.
 * doko curses the bitter medicine from debian-med ... isn't xnox on that team too?
<LocutusOfBorg> lol glance FTBFS
<LocutusOfBorg> I didn't change the packaging
<infinity> ... how?
<LocutusOfBorg> failure during testsuite, I restarted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mia (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.6-3ubuntu2 => 2.4.6-3ubuntu3] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> this one should wait too ^^
<doko> infinity: camitk ftbfs on other archs as well. demoting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdcm (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.8-2ubuntu2 => 2.8.8-2.1~build1] (kubuntu)
<LocutusOfBorg> and the last one ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> glance built...
<infinity> doko: By "demoting", do you mean "deleting"?
<infinity> doko: Or, rather, what have you done, cause I was about to do things. :)
<infinity> doko: Ahh, kay, I found your comment/bug.
<doko> we'll know more after the next run
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gazebo [source] (disco-proposed) [9.0.0+dfsg5-5ubuntu1]
<infinity> doko: glance tests with new py3-defaults triggered now that it looks not broken.
<infinity> Oh, LocutusOfBorg might have already done that. :/
<infinity> Oh well, we get twice the results!
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Your llvm autopkgtest is... Weird?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: If you know a test will fail (per the comments), why output it to a log we'll never see because it runs in an ephermeral environment? :P
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, ask #debian-devel, I already did it :)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: How is it #debian-devel's fault?
<LocutusOfBorg> I asked sylvestre on #-devel about the testsuite already
<LocutusOfBorg> btw I didn't really get the sentence you said before
<LocutusOfBorg> ok python goes in next run
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, sync perl?
<xnox> Copying: ceph/13.2.1+dfsg1-0ubuntu3
<xnox> Copying: python3-defaults/3.7.1-1
<xnox> Copying: link-grammar/5.5.0-1ubuntu4
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1031.32] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: octavia-dashboard (cosmic-proposed/primary) [2.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1024.25~16.04.2] (kernel)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Syncing perl, yep.  Tracker already created.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: perl (disco-proposed/main) [5.26.2-7 => 5.28.0-3] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ghostscript (disco-proposed/main) [9.25~dfsg+1-0ubuntu1 => 9.25~dfsg+1-0ubuntu1.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted perl [sync] (disco-proposed) [5.28.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vtk7 [source] (disco-proposed) [7.1.1+dfsg1-8ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ghostscript [sync] (disco-proposed) [9.25~dfsg+1-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1024.25~16.04.2]
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I'm delaying a little bit non-amd64 perl builds, sorry for not telling you in advance
<LocutusOfBorg> last big transition, perl built on s390x and ppc64el before amd64, so we got lots of uninstallabilities of reverse-deps
<LocutusOfBorg> somebody told me next time to "do it on silo and then copy" :)
<infinity> Well, the archive is frozen.
<infinity> If no one accepts anything else, it doesn't matter what order they build in. :P
<infinity> (As long as they all build)
<xnox> infinity, is it possible to "republish" upgrade tarball to get it resigned? or should i just upload a no change rebuild upload?
<infinity> xnox: Just reupload it.
<LocutusOfBorg> please do accept gdcm!
<LocutusOfBorg> and mia :)
<LocutusOfBorg> gdcm should be probably done together with perl, since the old gdcm won't probably work with new perl
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: I was waiting until vtk built and published.  Did they not have a cascading soft build dep?
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, gdcm build-dep on python3-vtk on arm64, so it is not existing yet
<LocutusOfBorg> but yeah, you are right!
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Erm, how do gdcm and perl relate?  Or did you mean gdbm?
<LocutusOfBorg> gdbm yes, sorry
<infinity> Yeah, I was thinking that.  Maybe I should kill all the perl builds and go gdbm first.
<LocutusOfBorg>   * Temporarily patch GDBM_File fatal.t for gdbm >= 1.16 compatibility.
<LocutusOfBorg>     (Closes: #904005)
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe its the other way around
<infinity> Pretty sure perl5.28 will work fine with the old gdbm, *but* gdbm will require a new perl upload anyway, and I'd prefer not to go through the pain of perl autopkgtests twice in a row.
<LocutusOfBorg> but I would say yes, please do gdcm to be sure
<infinity> b
<infinity> not c.
<infinity> It is confusing to have both in the queue. :P
<LocutusOfBorg> I would accept them both ;)
<infinity> gdcm isn't happening until vtk7 does its thing.
 * LocutusOfBorg leaves, to avoid seeing the world burn
<infinity> gdbm can happen now.
<LocutusOfBorg> sure, it was a joke about everybody confusing them (including me, lots of times!)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted automake-1.16 [sync] (disco-proposed) [1:1.16.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdbm [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.18.1-1]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Time to upload gddm.
<infinity> Ideally, having as little to do as possible with the first two.
<infinity> Gosh Darned Dungeon Master - A toolkit for nerds who live in their parents' basements.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdbm [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [1.18.1-1] (core)
<infinity> I wish every arch was as fast as s390x.
<LocutusOfBorg> me too!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdbm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [1.18.1-1] (core)
<infinity> Though, give our POWER machines are still last-gen, they do a good job of being almost as good.
<infinity> I wonder if we have plans to swap in POWER9 kit soon.
<infinity> s/give/given/
<LocutusOfBorg> also arm64 is good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdbm [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.18.1-1] (core)
<infinity> For quick builds like this, yeah.
<LocutusOfBorg> everything except amd64 is fast now :)
<infinity> When you make it think really hard, it can't keep up with the IBM arches.
<LocutusOfBorg> meh, true
<LocutusOfBorg> accept accept accept :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdbm [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [1.18.1-1] (core)
<infinity> Though, again, our arm64 kit is very much first-gen.
<infinity> There are much faster arm64 CPUs out there now.
<infinity> They're just hard to obtain in reasonable serverish form-factors with fancy things like... Warranties.
<LocutusOfBorg> I remember you having some issues to buy such build machines?
<LocutusOfBorg> oh that one yes
<infinity> And when I say first-gen, I mean it.  Our arm64 buildds are the very first Aarch64 silicon that was commercially available.
<infinity> So, I'd say they do okay.
<infinity> Given that most of us now own phones that are newer and faster. :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdbm [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.18.1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdbm [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [1.18.1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.20.10-0ubuntu13 => 2.20.10-0ubuntu13.1] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, accept? :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I can do rebuilds tonight, if nobody beats me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdbm [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.18.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdbm [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.18.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdbm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.18.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdbm [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.18.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdbm [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.18.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdbm [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.18.1-1]
<infinity> Will restart the perl builds once those publish to disk.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (bionic-proposed/main) [2.20.9-0ubuntu7.4 => 2.20.9-0ubuntu7.5] (core)
<doko> I call it a day. maybe I remove python3.6 as the default to keep the buildds busy once the perl builds are done
<infinity> doko: After perl/gdbm is done, anything else from your end that would block thawing and autosync?
<infinity> doko: I'd like to get to that point over the weekend.
<doko> no, no blockers
<infinity> Excellent.
<doko> LocutusOfBorg, Laney: or poppler and protobuf first?
<infinity> poppler usually involves a bunch of code changes.  Unless this is a transition that's already happened in Debian.
<infinity> (ie: it's not usually "quick")
<LocutusOfBorg> yes poppler and protobuf
<infinity> Oh the other hand, the world's fattest squirrel is busy being adorable outside my window, so suddenly I don't care about anything else.
<Laney> dunno if they particularly have to be done early, or how easy poppler's going to be
<teward> infinity: lol.  pics or it didn't happen :P
<teward> (squirrels can be cute heh)
<LocutusOfBorg> poppler can be quick if we go with the debian version
<LocutusOfBorg> if we want to upgrade, no way
<LocutusOfBorg> it will need code changes (untested)
<LocutusOfBorg> protobuf should be done instead, otherwise it will entangle with the world
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2-signed [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.34.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2 [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gazebo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [9.0.0+dfsg5-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1031.32~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1031.32~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [5.28.0-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [5.28.0-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [5.28.0-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (trusty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.15 => 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.16] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (trusty-proposed/main) [1.34.17 => 1.34.18] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mokutil (xenial-proposed/main) [0.3.0-0ubuntu3 => 0.3.0+1538710437.fb6250f-0ubuntu2~16.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mokutil (trusty-proposed/main) [0.3.0-0ubuntu3~14.04.1 => 0.3.0+1538710437.fb6250f-0ubuntu2~14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1031.32~14.04.1+signed1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.28.0-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [5.28.0-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gazebo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [9.0.0+dfsg5-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.28.0-3] (core)
<infinity> Ooo, that's 6!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.28.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.28.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.28.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.28.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.28.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted perl [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.28.0-3]
<infinity> And I've been up way too long and my eyes are watering, so I might need to get some sleep and hope someone else makes perl things happen.
<xnox> infinity, doko - i hope that opening email mentions the new signing key; dual signed archive; usr-merge by default.
<infinity> I don't know that the signing stuff is particularly important to tell developers about. :P
<xnox> quite
<infinity> New perl and new python might be.
<xnox> yeah, that sounds more interesting
<infinity> usr-merge could be a source of issues, so worth pointing out.
<xnox> usr-merge -> fallout might happen in e.g. apparmor denials, not adapted for {,/usr}
<infinity> Subject: Rust now available on 14 Debian architectures
<infinity> Neat.
<xnox> infinity, uploaded almost no-change rebuild of u-r-u
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (disco-proposed/main) [1:19.04.1 => 1:19.04.2] (core)
<infinity> Does ben produce useful text versions of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/perl5.28.html or do I just need to awk and grep my way to victory on w3m -dump output?
<sil2100> bdmurray: hey! Looking at LP: #1799710 now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1799710 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Cosmic) "18.04->18.10: update-manager don't show upgrade page" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799710
<sil2100> bdmurray: is it somehow possible to simulate a update with phasing 0% ? Since the test case currently, in the case if the series has no pending phasing-stopped upgrades, could not test the bug fully?
<xnox> infinity, there is....
<sil2100> bdmurray: or am I confusing something?
<xnox> but it's "formatted txt"
<xnox> infinity, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/perl5.28.txt
<xnox> nothing that one cannot parse with sed ;-)
<infinity> Yeah, that's not much better than w3m -dump of the html.
<bdmurray> sil2100: I could modify my local mirror to test the case where no updates have a phasing percentage.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: g2 (disco-proposed/universe) [0.72-7 => 0.72-8] (no packageset) (sync)
<bdmurray> sil2100: but that's the same thing as there being no updates available.
<bdmurray> sil2100: Or do you mean you want to test the case where Phased-Update-Pecentage=0? if so there are already packages like that.
<sil2100> bdmurray: the latter, yes, since the bug I guess is that when there are packages that are phased-percentage=0, then you cannot upgrade
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lasso (disco-proposed/main) [2.5.1-0ubuntu2 => 2.6.0-2] (ubuntu-server) (sync)
<sil2100> bdmurray: I'd like this case to be explicitly tested in the test case
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libace-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [1.92-7 => 1.92-8] (no packageset) (sync)
<sil2100> bdmurray: can you add a test case for that?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: librg-blast-parser-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.03-5 => 0.03-6] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsort-key-top-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.08-2 => 0.08-3] (no packageset) (sync)
<bdmurray> sil2100: sure, but given the state of phased-updates right now the test case will hit ones with a P-U-P of 0. http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html See gnome-software for both releases.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtext-bidi-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12-2 => 2.15-1] (mythbuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libzerg-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-6 => 1.0.4-7] (no packageset) (sync)
<sil2100> bdmurray: ok, I guess that'll be safe then as long as this package doesn't get re-uploaded with a fix before the testing is started! You'll have to be quick
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: owfs (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1p5-2 => 3.2p2-2] (no packageset) (sync)
<sil2100> Ok, good enough for me anyway, just make sure there's something with P-U-P 0 ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: psortb (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.5+dfsg-2 => 3.0.6+dfsg-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:18.10.11.1]
<bdmurray> sil2100: okay, I added step 0
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.04.28]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clearsilver (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.5-3 => 0.10.5-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdal (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.2+dfsg-2 => 2.3.2+dfsg-2build1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hivex (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.15-1ubuntu1 => 1.3.15-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flow-tools (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.68-12.5build3 => 1:0.68-12.5build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: highlight (disco-proposed/universe) [3.41-2 => 3.41-2build1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (disco-proposed) [1:19.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ifeffit (disco-proposed/multiverse) [2:1.2.11d-10.2build3 => 2:1.2.11d-10.2build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libai-fann-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10-4 => 0.10-4build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbio-scf-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [1.03-3build2 => 1.03-3build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-openssl-dsa-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.19-1build2 => 0.19-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: icheck (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.7-6.3build3 => 0.9.7-6.3build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libbackuppc-xs-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.54-1build2 => 0.54-1build3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libafs-pag-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [1.02-2 => 1.02-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libclass-methodmaker-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [2.24-1build4 => 2.24-1build5] (mythbuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted g2 [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.72-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libace-perl [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.92-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsort-key-top-perl [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.08-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libzerg-perl [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.0.4-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted psortb [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.0.6+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcss-minifier-xs-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.09-2build3 => 0.09-2build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-streamserializer-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.07-1build8 => 0.07-1build9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfile-rsyncp-perl (disco-proposed/main) [0.74-2.1ubuntu3 => 0.74-2.1ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhdate (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.02-2 => 1.6.02-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lasso [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtext-bidi-perl [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libcrypt-openssl-random-perl (disco-proposed/main) [0.15-1 => 0.15-1build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdr-sundown-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.02-1build5 => 0.02-1build6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted librg-blast-parser-perl [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.03-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdata-streamdeserializer-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.06-1.1build3 => 0.06-1.1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted owfs [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.2p2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgetdata (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-5 => 0.10.0-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted clearsilver [source] (disco-proposed) [0.10.5-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdal [source] (disco-proposed) [2.3.2+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hivex [source] (disco-proposed) [1.3.15-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ifeffit [source] (disco-proposed) [2:1.2.11d-10.2build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libai-fann-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.10-4build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbio-scf-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [1.03-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-openssl-dsa-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.19-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcss-minifier-xs-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.09-2build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdata-streamserializer-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.07-1build9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblocale-gettext-perl (disco-proposed/main) [1.07-3build2 => 1.07-3build3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flow-tools [source] (disco-proposed) [1:0.68-12.5build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted icheck [source] (disco-proposed) [0.9.7-6.3build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libbackuppc-xs-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.54-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libcrypt-openssl-random-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.15-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libimage-imlib2-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [2.03-1build6 => 2.03-1build7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnanomsg-raw-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10-1build1 => 0.10-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-idn-encode-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [2.400-1build1 => 2.400-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsolv (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.35-2build1 => 0.6.35-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted highlight [source] (disco-proposed) [3.41-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libclass-methodmaker-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [2.24-1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libmusicbrainz-discid-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.04-1 => 0.04-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libpg-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [1:2.1.1-6 => 1:2.1.1-6build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libafs-pag-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [1.02-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-bluetooth-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.41-2 => 0.41-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdata-streamdeserializer-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.06-1.1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsys-gamin-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-2build4 => 0.1-2build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdr-sundown-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.02-1build6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgetdata [source] (disco-proposed) [0.10.0-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libimage-imlib2-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [2.03-1build7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmusicbrainz-discid-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.04-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: obexftp (disco-proposed/universe) [0.24-5build4 => 0.24-5build5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfile-rsyncp-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.74-2.1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblocale-gettext-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [1.07-3build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stfl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.22-1.3build8 => 0.22-1.3build9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libhdate [source] (disco-proposed) [1.6.02-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnanomsg-raw-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.10-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-bluetooth-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.41-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libpg-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [1:2.1.1-6build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsys-gamin-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.1-2build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stfl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.22-1.3build9]
<infinity> Okay, that's stage1 of the perl transition uploaded.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-idn-encode-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [2.400-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted obexftp [source] (disco-proposed) [0.24-5build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsolv [source] (disco-proposed) [0.6.35-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libhtml-parser-perl (disco-proposed/main) [3.72-3build1 => 3.72-3build2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxml-parser-perl (disco-proposed/main) [2.44-2build3 => 2.44-2build4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libnet-ssleay-perl (disco-proposed/main) [1.85-2ubuntu2 => 1.85-2ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libhtml-parser-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [3.72-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libxml-parser-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [2.44-2build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libnet-ssleay-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [1.85-2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.15.0-1031.32~14.04.1+signed1]
<xnox> infinity, disco ubiquity installer is b0rked for usr-merge. looking into it
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1801408
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1801408 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "disco installer crashed with usr-merge" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> boots, but fails to install correctly.
<infinity> xnox: What is usr-merging by default, BTW?
<infinity> debootstrap didn't change... Nor did base-files.
<xnox> infinity, well, the squashfs has /sbin -> /usr/sbin; but the /target during install doesn't have /target/sbin at all at the moment in ubiquity somehow.
<infinity> xnox: Sure, I read the bug.  But what changed to make that happen at all was what I was asking.
<xnox> infinity, indeed! but debootstrap has a hard-coded list of ubuntu releases for which to _not_ setup usr-merge; meaning without a change to the script disco is the first one to have /sbin -> /usr/sbin symlink.
<infinity> Ahh.
<infinity> So the bug was just napping. ;)
<xnox> and i did test bootability of the usr-merged systems, but now tried testing actually installing ;-)
<xnox> no idea how it setup /target/lib correctly but not /target/{bin,sbin}
<infinity> xnox: Is the symlink absolute or relative?
<infinity> Cause absolute is gonna have a bad time.
<xnox> actually no, /target/lib is missing too. only lib32 lib64 and libx32 are there correctly
<xnox> it is relative in /rofs (the source)
<xnox> but missing in /target
<infinity> Oh.
<xnox> it's live-installer that does this copying in ubiquity, no? /me can't remember now
<infinity> live-installer is d-i only.
<xnox> copy copy no like like symlinks
<infinity> Ubiquity does the copying in ubiquity.
<xnox> digging
<infinity> And pretty sure it does it dir-by-dir.  Because we do stupid things like offer to preserve home.
<xnox> right. and it should do /usr first from now-on, cause i wonder if it hates copying dangling symlink across
<infinity> def copy_all in scripts/install.py looks like it might be it.
<xnox> infinity, yeah, i'm inside it already
<infinity> This is kinda terrifying.  I've never read this.
<xnox> yeah
<infinity> That's a lot of python to avoid saying "cp -a foo bar"
<infinity> Hah.
<infinity> xnox: I know what it is.
<xnox> go on
<xnox> we copied /bin as /target/usr/bin cause it exists?
<xnox> oh no
<infinity> xnox: Every package in the live set that ships files in /foo also ships the directory /foo ... We diff keep+live and live and blacklist copying anything from live.  We ignore the blacklist if it's a dir, but honor it if it's a file.
<infinity> xnox: Your syslog probably has "syslog.syslog('Not copying %s' % relpath)"
<xnox> infinity, well i'm hoping it does, but i need to rerun in debug mode ;-)
<infinity> Oh, indeed.
<infinity> xnox: But yeah, following the blacklist code, I'm about 90% sure that's what's happening.
<infinity> And this is all just another bit of terrifying.
<infinity> And maybe it goes away when we move to stacked livefses.
<infinity> Cause we can stop doing this removal madness.
<infinity> And just copy the base fs wholesale.
<infinity> But for now, you might need some temporary hideous hacks in here to save your links.
<xnox> self.whitelist
<infinity> Maybe to preserve the spirit of the code, just modify the blacklist is_dir check to also skip if is_link and is in /
<infinity> whitelist means actually having all the possible links in a list, which sucks.
<infinity> So basically, if ((not dir) or (not (link and (in /))) and (in blacklist)...
<infinity> That looked a little too much like lisp, I think I need to lie down.
<wxl> nawww it couldn't be. you got an if in there.
<xnox> infinity, i'm confused why there is: 'not dir' and in blacklist.
<xnox> cause /sbin is shipped/owned by base-files, and it shouldn't be in the blacklist....
<xnox> i'll run this in debug mode and see what happens
<infinity> xnox: /sbin is shipped by EVERY PACKAGE that has a file in /sbin
<xnox> true
<infinity> xnox: The blacklist generator reads dpkg -L of all packages in the live set.
<infinity> xnox: And that's your naive blacklist.
<xnox> twat
<infinity> xnox: Then we skip dirs because we know blacklisting them would be dumb.
<xnox> but we whould skip links to dirs too
 * xnox wonders if all of them, or just the top-level ones like you suggest
<infinity> Except that could leave dangling links if it's a link to a dir owned by the package we just ripped out.
<xnox> i wonder if we do that
 * xnox considers running bionic/cosmic installers in debug mode.
<infinity> The issue here is that you've replaced a dir with a link but, as far as everyone knows, it's a dir.
<infinity> Normally, you don't construct a package as "foo -> bar" and then ship files in "/foo", you'd ship them in /bar.
<infinity> But we now have a wholesale case of hundreds of files shipped in a directory that isn't one.
<xnox> as usr-merge do
<infinity> Which is sort of okay.  But leads to this kinda oops. ;)
 * xnox hopes live-installer is actually doing alright
<xnox> to check next.
<xnox> also to check next subiquity installer too
<xnox> and maas
<infinity> curtin is a much more naive copy-contents-then-mangle-result thing, I think.
<infinity> If it's not, then huzzah for repeating the same mistakes. :P
<xnox> installers is basically - let's repeat everyones mistakes, and automate it.
<xnox> (doing/performing the mistakes that is)
<infinity> Pretty sure that automating mistakes is the job of QA.
<infinity> The best tests are the ones that replicate a broken process and call it a pass. :P
<xnox> true, i have seen that.
<xnox> and report regression when things are actually fixed correctly
<infinity> Yep!
<xnox> and escalate, block rollout, force reverts.
<infinity> I've also seen a test harness that confusingly reported progressions not as "progression" or "unexpected pass" but "regression: pass".
<infinity> Which was great.
<infinity> xnox: Though, the canonical example of your point is every time glibc rounding precision improves, and 30 testsuites blow up because the results got "too correct".
<xnox> infinity, hehe.
<infinity> "This used to be correct to 7 decimal places, now it's correct to 13, WE CAN'T HAVE THIS, STOP EVERYTHING."
<xnox> infinity, so yeah, totally Not copying sbin.
<xnox> will fix this up.
<infinity> Okay, screw sleep, I might just keep grinding on this perl transition.
<infinity> For the record, ben is crap.  This dependency tree is total BS.
<infinity> I need to build stuff in stage 4 to get stage 1 to build.
<jbicha> I've found that Debian's tracker gives different results than's Ubuntu's does
<jbicha> 's's
<vorlon> I find ben annoying because it only expresses dependency depth, which doesn't tell you at any given moment which packages are unblocked
<xnox> vorlon, rollover mouse over a package, look at tooltip, to see the dependant packages, scroll up and down / or ctrl+f for them to find if they are all green too, or not.
<xnox> vorlon, but yeah, would be nice to have a different color for those that are unblocked.
<vorlon> I too like playing games in my web browser
<xnox> infinity, because it is a binaries depends graph, rather than a src build-depends graph.
<xnox> jbicha, ours is old; and theirs has automatic transitions analysis thing.
<xnox> (not old, but older / needs manual upgrades i think)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libclone-perl (disco-proposed/main) [0.39-1 => 0.41-1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libdevel-cover-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [1.30-1 => 1.31-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libclass-xsaccessor-perl (disco-proposed/main) [1.19-3 => 1.19-3build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libparams-util-perl (disco-proposed/main) [1.07-3build3 => 1.07-3build4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: liblist-moreutils-perl (disco-proposed/main) [0.416-1build3 => 0.416-1build4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtemplate-perl (disco-proposed/main) [2.27-1 => 2.27-1build1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libio-pty-perl (disco-proposed/main) [1:1.08-1.1build4 => 1:1.08-1.1build5] (core)
<infinity> Depends: dh-fortran-mod but it is not going to be installed
<infinity> That sounds like a feature, not a bug.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libfile-libmagic-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [1.16-1 => 1.16-1build1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> dh-fortran-mod, the debhelper extension for converting fortran code into .MOD music files?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: owfs (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2p2-2 => 3.2p2-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libclass-xsaccessor-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [1.19-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libdevel-cover-perl [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libio-pty-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [1:1.08-1.1build5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libparams-util-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [1.07-3build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted owfs [source] (disco-proposed) [3.2p2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libclone-perl [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.41-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted liblist-moreutils-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.416-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libfile-libmagic-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [1.16-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtemplate-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [2.27-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2p2-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2p2-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2p2-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2p2-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2p2-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2p2-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owfs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.2p2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owfs [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.2p2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.2p2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owfs [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.2p2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owfs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.2p2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owfs [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.2p2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (disco-proposed/main) [2.542 => 2.543] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: collectd (disco-proposed/universe) [5.8.0-5.2 => 5.8.0-5.2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted collectd [source] (disco-proposed) [5.8.0-5.2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libtaint-runtime-perl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-3 => 0.3-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtaint-runtime-perl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.3-3build1]
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: I've gotten to fixing lubuntu-core being present on my TODO list; removing the appropriate content from DistUpgrade.cfg.
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: I'm not exactly sure how it works for previous releases though.
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: Is this something that needs to be SRUed? If so, assuming Bionic -> Cosmic is the affected upgrade, which one do I SRU to?
<infinity> tsimonq2: The dist-upgrader uses the tarball from the target release.
<infinity> tsimonq2: So fixes for b->c go to C.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Alright.
<bdmurray> There is already a u-r-u being SRU'ed though.
<tsimonq2> Oh, three hours too late. Darn.
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: Would you like me to wait until this has been released to cosmic-updates first or iterate on it in cosmic-proposed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (disco-proposed/universe) [28 => 29] (lubuntu)
<tsimonq2> Thanks jbicha ^^^
<bdmurray> tsimonq2: I think we will rush this one through so waiting seems best.
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: Alright, fine by me. Could you please ping me when that's released in case I miss it?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted calamares-settings-ubuntu [source] (disco-proposed) [29]
<bdmurray> tsimonq2: sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdcm [source] (disco-proposed) [2.8.8-2.1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mia [source] (disco-proposed) [2.4.6-3ubuntu3]
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: Thanks. In the meantime, does this diff look okay? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H8wJnnqxq8/
<bdmurray> tsimonq2: yes, that looks good to me
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: Cool, pushing + uploading.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (disco-proposed/main) [1:19.04.2 => 1:19.04.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libxml-libxml-perl (disco-proposed/main) [2.0132+dfsg-2 => 2.0132+dfsg-2build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: texinfo (disco-proposed/main) [6.5.0.dfsg.1-4 => 6.5.0.dfsg.1-4build1] (core)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Don't start with that, you're going to step on my toes.
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected yaru-theme [source] (cosmic-proposed) [18.10.7]
<tsimonq2> infinity: So, I might have this OEM thing figured out with Calamares. I saw mwhudson had Pi 3 infrastructure bits up for merging; once that's taken care of and Lubuntu images are capable of OEM, do you still hold that as the prerequisite for Pi 2/3 (armhf) images?
<tsimonq2> infinity: (This required upstream code that is now merged; Neon was waiting for the OEM code too.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libssh [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.8.1-1ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox-hwe [source] (cosmic-proposed) [5.2.20-dfsg-2ubuntu18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected maas [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.5.0~beta4-7359-g1f94845ac-0ubuntu1~18.10.1]
<infinity> tsimonq2: A prereq for preinstalled images is some way for first boot configuration to happen, yes.  Doesn't need to be an OEM mode, could be a lightly-seeded cloud-init or whatever.  But you can't just dump them in an en_US image with a us101 keyboard and say "good luck".
<tsimonq2> infinity: I agree.
<tsimonq2> infinity: I personally consider it a prerequisite either way, because having a stage two OEM mode with our existing installer is better than writing our own. :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: However, I was unsure if you had any other prerequisites besides that.
<infinity> queuebot: Remind me, is there a way to mute you for a bit?
 * infinity shrugs.
<tsimonq2> infinity: You can quiet the nick, I think.
<vorlon> I think he wants to mute it for our benefit, not his own ;)
<tsimonq2> No, I see the point.
<tsimonq2> I'm saying, there's something you can set on the nick.
<infinity> Oh, I could fiddle with channel modes and then shut it up, true.
<infinity> But meh.
 * tsimonq2 studies nickserv commands.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nginx [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.15.5-0ubuntu2]
<vorlon> oh yes
<vorlon> that kind of quiet
<infinity> Eh, it's only 393 uploads.
<infinity> Enjoy.
<tsimonq2> There.
<tsimonq2> That shoudl do it.
<tsimonq2> Maybe?
<tsimonq2> infinity, vorlon: You two seem to have perms to silence it if you really want; this should do it: /msg chanserv QUIET #ubuntu-release queuebot!*@*
<tsimonq2> (And, of course, UNQUIET to reverse it.)
<infinity> You'd think the opposite of QUIET would be NOISY.
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<vorlon> wouldn't the opposite of 'QUIET' be 'noisy'?
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuide#Quieting_Users
<tsimonq2> RTFM? ;D
 * tsimonq2 runs
<vorlon> am critiquing the IRC inventors' style, not reading manuals
<tsimonq2> ah
<Ukikie> Given that the modes are +q/-q, quiet/unquiet seems to match.  Technically, it's the Atheme inventors rather than IRC as a whole.
<jbicha> I would have just kicked the bot out. Not sure how the bot would come back though 😂
<tsimonq2> infinity: Can the bot be unquieted now? :P
<infinity> tsimonq2: I wouldn't.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Alright.
 * infinity uploads another 147 packages.
<tsimonq2> How's your internet connection? :P
<infinity> Warm.
<mwhudson> meh it's only perl things
<mwhudson> all of them put together are probably smaller that the rustc .debian.tar.xz :)
<infinity> mwhudson: About 4G, looks like.
<infinity> Okay, finally crashing, hard.  Feel free to click "retry" on failed perl builds to get them in the right order.  Otherwise, I'll poke more in the morning.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I don't want to do more perl rebuilds, I just care about those two because they were making gdcm uninstallable
<LocutusOfBorg> btw I think I can do gdbm rebuilds, right?
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, ubuntu-core-meta needs seeds changes for gdbm
<LocutusOfBorg> please ack/nack my upload, I did a sed and uploaded
 * LocutusOfBorg will followup with other rebuilds in some hours
<LocutusOfBorg> mrs is fixed with this libzeep sync ^^ (boost issue), and makes perl somewhat happier
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure, but syncing libprelude might fix the build?
<LocutusOfBorg> pike7.8 <-- please kick it out, it is already removed in debian, ftbfs, no reverse-deps, superseeded by src:pike8.0
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, can you please merge ruby2.5? I would like to have a fresh rebuild for new gdbm, and I think merging is better than no-change rebuilding it...
<LocutusOfBorg> AA, what about removing https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsys-virt-perl from disco? I mean, the new version is dep-wait on libvirt, and I don't want to merge it, and also libguestsfs is blocked by it
<LocutusOfBorg> it has been never built, so maybe we can kick out and no-change rebuild the previous version?
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, vorlon ^^
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: libsys-virt-perl > Ick.
<jbicha> infinity: I kinda really want 19.04 to release on April 19 😸
<infinity> jbicha: Too bad. :)
<infinity> jbicha: Although, it'll be April 19 in NZ, probably.  Does that help?
<jbicha> Ubuntu 10.10 set a bad precedent!
<jbicha> that helps though
<LocutusOfBorg> nice infinity ! you just unblocked libguestfs and nbdkit
<infinity> Working on fixing libprelude
<LocutusOfBorg> what is your opinion wrt slic3r/s390x? removal is mine :)
<tsimonq2> infinity: How out-of-the-question would it be to want to do a Qt bootstrap in Bileto and land it in Disco (likely resulting in migration) so when the autosyncer gets turned on and the rest of the Qt stack syncs, it doesn't just depwait all over the place? I'm fine waiting until after Perl and whatever else...
<LocutusOfBorg> TBH, src:admesh is somewhat big endian safe... but I don't want to patch slic3r
<tsimonq2> infinity: For the record, https://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-qt-transitions has the bootstrap dance needed.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Go ahead and prep it?
<tsimonq2> infinity: Can do.
<tsimonq2> infinity: In the meantime, LocutusOfBorg asked me to do a qtwebkit-o-s merge from Debian, so doing.
<tsimonq2> (It fixes metview I believe.)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: I'm tempted to do the same thing to slic3r that I just did to libvirt-perl, and let Debian sort it out. :p
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I think I fixed slic3r
<infinity> You think?
<LocutusOfBorg> patching to use the system library, that is endian safe
<LocutusOfBorg> sure :)
<LocutusOfBorg> my cmake foo should be good enough to require a patch and upload without much testing
<infinity> Oh, was it using a bundled version of something that's also in the archive and not broken?
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, btw if you merge... please lower the qt dependency need :)
<LocutusOfBorg> yes infinity that one
<infinity> If so, that's the preferable patch for both us and Debian anyway.
<LocutusOfBorg> the system library has an upstream patch that has an stl.h that is endian-ok
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: Temporarily, sure, but that change will get reversed when I do a Qt bootstrap.
<LocutusOfBorg> btw, please accept emoslib, that with qtwebkit should make metview more happy
<LocutusOfBorg> if not happy, at least better :)
<infinity> metview?
<LocutusOfBorg> yep
<LocutusOfBorg> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/html/auto-gdbm.html
<infinity> Ahh.
<LocutusOfBorg> mostly sorted out :)
<infinity> tsimonq2: The bot can be unquieted by the way...
<LocutusOfBorg> oh and pike7.8	<-- KILL IT WITH FIRE! (removed from debian already, no reverse-deps, pike8.0 is the superseeded version)
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, ^^^ pleeeeease
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't want to fix something that is already removed in debian unstable and testing
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, sure, reverse it with the bootstrap! I'm happy with it :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't want to do ruby2.5, so xnox pleeeeeeease :)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Oh, I don't have those permissions, try this: /msg chanserv UNQUIET #ubuntu-release queuebot!*@*
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Removed.
<infinity> tsimonq2: You had the permissions yesterday... What happened? :P
<tsimonq2> infinity: I didn't, I only have OP permissions being an Ubuntu Member with the cloak.
<tsimonq2> 07:35:30 PM <@tsimonq2> infinity, vorlon: You two seem to have perms to silence it if you really want; this should do it: /msg chanserv QUIET #ubuntu-release queuebot!*@*
<LocutusOfBorg> <3
<infinity> tsimonq2: I mean, if you can op yourself, you can change modes...
<tsimonq2> infinity: Not on other users, as far as I remember.
 * tsimonq2 tries
<infinity> (Also, why do ubuntu members all have ops, and do they know this? :P)
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, gnu-smalltalk has a ppc64el sadness I can't sort out, same in debian...
<LocutusOfBorg> do you have any clue?
<tsimonq2> infinity: `/msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-release` says so :P
<infinity> tsimonq2: Uhh.  You did it yesterday.  That's my point.
<tsimonq2> Hmm.
<tsimonq2> ugh
<infinity> See?
<infinity> But also, WTF on ubuntu members having blanket ops.
<infinity> Probably need to fix that.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Chanserv says it's been like that since ~ the 16.04 release.
<infinity> I wonder who did that and why.
<infinity> Sure wasn't me.
<tsimonq2> I dunno.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libprelude (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.0-4.1 => 4.1.0-4.1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<infinity> Yay bot!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted emoslib [sync] (disco-proposed) [2:4.5.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libprelude [source] (disco-proposed) [4.1.0-4.1ubuntu1]
<infinity> Also, weekend, I'll be bouncing in and out.  But let's get these two transitions done before Monday.
<tsimonq2> Since Ben is deceiving as far as I remember, what's the other fun way of figuring out what needs pushing?
<tsimonq2> Hm, what package determines what's grabbed by dch -r? The five seconds per upload to change it until it's fixed is annoying me, and I'd like to patch it locally. :P
<tsimonq2> I'm not finding it in devscripts.
<tsimonq2> And distro-info-data is up-to-date with Disco, hmmmm...
<tumbleweed> it should be looking at distro-info
<tumbleweed> do you have libdistro-info-perl?
<tsimonq2> Yup: libdistro-info-perl is already the newest version (0.18).
<tsimonq2> Still defaults to Cosmic.
<tumbleweed> WFM
<tumbleweed> which distro-info-data?
<tsimonq2> Does it make a difference that I haven't restarted my terminal or my session since updating by sedding /etc/apt/sources.list? :P
<tsimonq2> And, the same.
<tsimonq2> distro-info-data is already the newest version (0.39).
<tsimonq2> (Er, not quite, but the one with Disco.)
<cjwatson> There's a bit that's hardcoded in dch itself
<cjwatson> I've been in the habit of "sudo vi /usr/bin/dch" when a name's announced for a while now ...
<cjwatson> Or at least was as of bionic; possible it's changed
<tsimonq2> Ohh, how did I not notice it was hardcoded in there?
<tsimonq2> Huh.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Thanks.
<cjwatson> np
<tumbleweed> err, it isn't hardcoded in my dch
<tumbleweed> but I guess mine is Debian's
<tsimonq2> It's not part of the Ubuntu delta, hmmm.
<cjwatson> It was one of the things we had to change in Ubuntu because there was a different upload target every six months rather than being able to carry it over as Debian does
<cjwatson> It was as of bionic.  Perhaps somebody changed it
<cjwatson> Hmm
<cjwatson> Or maybe I hacked it locally because d-i-d was temporarily out of date and forgot to change it back :)
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: No, I see cosmic in line ~ 1412 of /usr/bin/dch.
<cjwatson> Maybe it's build-time substituted?
<cjwatson> The source says get_ubuntu_devel_distro() there
<cjwatson> ./scripts/Makefile:47:  sed -i 's/get_ubuntu_devel_distro()/"$(shell lsb_release -cs)"/' $@
<cjwatson> It sure is
<tsimonq2> Ahh, there we go.
<cjwatson> There's a rationale comment:
<cjwatson> # On Ubuntu always default to targeting the release that it's built on,
<cjwatson> # not the current devel release, since its primary use on stable releases
<cjwatson> # will be for preparing PPA uploads.
<cjwatson> I guess that's an argument
<cjwatson> At any rate for disco it just needs a no-change rebuild then
<tsimonq2> Done already.
<tsimonq2> Should be in the queue soonish.
<cjwatson> ta
<tsimonq2> Thanks for your help cjwatson :)
<cjwatson> The power of procrastinating housework
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: devscripts (disco-proposed/main) [2.18.4ubuntu1 => 2.18.4ubuntu2] (core)
<tsimonq2> I'm in the same boat, ha.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtwebkit-opensource-src (disco-proposed/universe) [5.212.0~alpha2-12ubuntu1.1 => 5.212.0~alpha2-17ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5)
<LocutusOfBorg> tsimonq2, cjwatson what defaulting to "devel" for Ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> LocutusOfBorg: That's bad practice in my opinion.
<LocutusOfBorg> export VERBOSE=1 :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted devscripts [source] (disco-proposed) [2.18.4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lintian (disco-proposed/main) [2.5.104 => 2.5.111ubuntu1] (core)
<tsimonq2> Putting "devel" in the changelog is meh.
<LocutusOfBorg> why? everybody would point to the latest without having to upgrade a packge
<LocutusOfBorg> package or no change rebuild it
<tsimonq2> It's nice to be able to see what upload went to what release by reading a changelog and without having to read Launchpad.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ariba (disco-proposed/universe) [2.12.1+ds-2 => 2.12.1+ds-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dolfin (disco-proposed/universe) [2018.1.0.post1-9 => 2018.1.0.post1-9build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: khmer (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.2+dfsg-3build1 => 2.1.2+dfsg-3build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyresample (disco-proposed/universe) [1.10.1-1 => 1.10.1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-aiohttp (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.3-1 => 3.1.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-gammu (disco-proposed/universe) [2.11-1build1 => 2.11-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: astropy (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-3 => 3.0.4-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyclipper (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0.post2-1 => 1.1.0.post2-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cutadapt (disco-proposed/universe) [1.18-1 => 1.18-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gpyfft (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1build1 => 0.7.0-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pysha3 (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2ubuntu3 => 1.0.2-2ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ariba [source] (disco-proposed) [2.12.1+ds-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dolfin [source] (disco-proposed) [2018.1.0.post1-9build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted khmer [source] (disco-proposed) [2.1.2+dfsg-3build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyclipper [source] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0.post2-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rasterio (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1 => 1.0.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted astropy [source] (disco-proposed) [3.0.4-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lintian [source] (disco-proposed) [2.5.111ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: silx (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0+dfsg-1 => 0.8.0+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gpyfft [source] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyresample [source] (disco-proposed) [1.10.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pysha3 [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-2ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cutadapt [source] (disco-proposed) [1.18-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rasterio [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-aiohttp [source] (disco-proposed) [3.1.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted silx [source] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-gammu [source] (disco-proposed) [2.11-1build2]
 * LocutusOfBorg goes relaxing metview deps
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: astroml-addons (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-4build3 => 0.2.2-4build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: astroscrappy (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-2 => 1.0.5-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: healpy (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.3-2 => 1.12.3-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: photutils (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5-2 => 0.5-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyraf (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.15-1 => 2.1.15-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pysynphot (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.12+dfsg-1build1 => 0.9.12+dfsg-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: astropy-regions (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2-2 => 0.2-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mshr (disco-proposed/universe) [2018.1.0+dfsg1-5 => 2018.1.0+dfsg1-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pyregion (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-4build1 => 2.0-4build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: compreffor (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.6.post1-1 => 0.4.6.post1-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-cpl (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-1 => 0.7.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pymca (disco-proposed/universe) [5.3.2+dfsg-1 => 5.3.2+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted astroml-addons [source] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-4build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted astroscrappy [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.5-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted healpy [source] (disco-proposed) [1.12.3-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted photutils [source] (disco-proposed) [0.5-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyraf [source] (disco-proposed) [2.1.15-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pysynphot [source] (disco-proposed) [0.9.12+dfsg-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted astropy-regions [source] (disco-proposed) [0.2-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mshr [source] (disco-proposed) [2018.1.0+dfsg1-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pyregion [source] (disco-proposed) [2.0-4build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted compreffor [source] (disco-proposed) [0.4.6.post1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-cpl [source] (disco-proposed) [0.7.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pymca [source] (disco-proposed) [5.3.2+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: metview (disco-proposed/universe) [5.2.1-1 => 5.2.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: slixmpp (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1 => 1.4.0-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uvloop (disco-proposed/main) [0.11.2+ds1-1 => 0.11.2+ds1-1build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zope.proxy (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-1build3 => 4.2.0-1build4] (zope)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-drizzle (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12-1 => 1.12-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: veusz (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0-1build1 => 3.0-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: specutils (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-3 => 0.2.2-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zope.security (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-2ubuntu2 => 4.0.3-2ubuntu3] (zope)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted metview [source] (disco-proposed) [5.2.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted slixmpp [source] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted uvloop [source] (disco-proposed) [0.11.2+ds1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zope.proxy [source] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-drizzle [source] (disco-proposed) [1.12-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted veusz [source] (disco-proposed) [3.0-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted specutils [source] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zope.security [source] (disco-proposed) [4.0.3-2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:6.1.2-0ubuntu1 => 1:6.1.2-0ubuntu1.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (disco-proposed/main) [1:6.1.2-0ubuntu3 => 1:6.1.2-0ubuntu4] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: astropy-healpix (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2-7 => 0.2-7build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: imexam (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-2build1 => 0.8.0-2build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: guiqwt (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-3 => 3.0.3-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: poezio (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11+git20180808-1build1 => 0.11+git20180808-1build2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted astropy-healpix [source] (disco-proposed) [0.2-7build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted imexam [source] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-2build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted guiqwt [source] (disco-proposed) [3.0.3-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted poezio [source] (disco-proposed) [0.11+git20180808-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pysmbc (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.15.6-1build3 => 1.0.15.6-1build4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: setools (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.1-5ubuntu1 => 4.1.1-5ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: reproject (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4-2 => 0.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: skimage (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-0ubuntu4 => 0.14.0-0ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pysmbc [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.15.6-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted setools [source] (disco-proposed) [4.1.1-5ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted reproject [source] (disco-proposed) [0.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted skimage [source] (disco-proposed) [0.14.0-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (disco-proposed/universe) [29 => 30] (lubuntu)
#ubuntu-release 2018-11-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted calamares-settings-ubuntu [source] (disco-proposed) [30]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qtwebkit-opensource-src [source] (disco-proposed) [5.212.0~alpha2-17ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (disco-proposed) [1:6.1.2-0ubuntu4]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: What happened to the fixed slic3r you said you had?
<tsimonq2> (Justification for clojure1.8 in Disco is in bug 1799075.)
<ubot5> bug 1799075 in clojure1.8 (Ubuntu) "Sync clojure1.8 1.8.0-8 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799075
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clojure1.8 (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-7ubuntu1 => 1.8.0-8] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted clojure1.8 [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0-8]
<tsimonq2> Oh, and bug 1799076 for leiningen-clojure. Should be all for now.
<ubot5> bug 1799076 in leiningen-clojure (Ubuntu) "Sync leiningen-clojure 2.8.1-9 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799076
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: leiningen-clojure (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-7ubuntu1 => 2.8.1-9] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntustudio-meta (disco-proposed/universe) [0.182 => 0.183] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted leiningen-clojure [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.8.1-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libsass-python (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.5-1build1 => 0.14.5-2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: recoll (disco-proposed/universe) [1.24.1-2build1 => 1.24.1-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libsass-python [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.14.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted recoll [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.24.1-4]
<doko> infinity, LocutusOfBorg, Laney: anybody mass-giving back the s390x/unknown autopkg tests?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: amp (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-3build4 => 0.6.1-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: breezy (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~bzr7119-1build1 => 3.0.0~bzr7141-4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: healpy (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12.3-2build1 => 1.12.4-3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted amp [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted healpy [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.12.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted breezy [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0~bzr7141-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby2.5 (disco-proposed/main) [2.5.1-5ubuntu4 => 2.5.1-6ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby2.5 [source] (disco-proposed) [2.5.1-6ubuntu1]
<doko> infinity: please have a look at the ruby2.5 timezone test failure in the build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rrdtool (disco-proposed/main) [1.7.0-1build3 => 1.7.0-1build4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libftdi1 (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4-1build2 => 1.4-1build3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: eccodes (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-4build1 => 2.9.0-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted eccodes [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rrdtool [source] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-1build4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libftdi1 [source] (disco-proposed) [1.4-1build3]
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, seems harder, the new "system library" has a different API
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, .
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zeroc-ice (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.1-4ubuntu1 => 3.7.1-4ubuntu2] (cli-mono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zeroc-ice [source] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1-4ubuntu2]
<doko> vorlon: any idea about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/matplotlib/2.2.2-4build2 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: oca-core (disco-proposed/universe) [11.0.20180420-1 => 11.0.20180730-1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted oca-core [sync] (disco-proposed) [11.0.20180730-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: llvm-toolchain-7 (disco-proposed/main) [1:7-6 => 1:7-8] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<infinity> Release 2018f - 2018-10-18 00:14:18 -0700
<infinity>   Changes to past timestamps
<infinity>     The 1948-1951 fallback transitions in Japan were at 25:00 on
<infinity>     September's second Saturday, not at 24:00.  (Thanks to Phake Nick.)
<infinity>     zic turns this into 01:00 on the day after September's second
<infinity>     Saturday, which is the best that POSIX or C platforms can do.
<infinity> doko: ^
<infinity> Not shockingly, ruby once again proves that treating tzdata as a static dataset is wrong.
<doko> infinity: care to fix it? blocking perl and gdbm ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted llvm-toolchain-7 [sync] (disco-proposed) [1:7-8]
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: llvm-defaults doesn't migrate
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, I know, I want the new llvm being ready before understanding if this is a real issue or not
<LocutusOfBorg> probably it is just confused by the new libs
<mwhudson> 1140 packages in disco-proposed, nice
<mwhudson> so many packages in the autopkgtest queue that /running takes 30s to render
<mwhudson> maybe i should just go and walk in the sun and come back tomorrow :)
<xnox> infinity, removing perl on s390x is not nice, during perl triggered autopkgtests... since the bootloader package depends on perl..... (fun)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dh-python (disco-proposed/main) [3.20180927ubuntu1 => 3.20180927ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
 * mwhudson confuzzles
<mwhudson> how the heck did this package http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/a/aioprocessing/disco/amd64 pass tests when triggered by python3-defaults/3.7.1-1 ?
<mwhudson> there is no evidence in the log that "python3" got updated to the one from the triggering package
<infinity> xnox: Why would perl be removed?  That usually only happens when it's out of sync with arch:all, which didn't happen.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dh-python [source] (disco-proposed) [3.20180927ubuntu2]
<xnox> infinity, indeed. it is fine on other arches. i wonder if all the "regressions" without a version number triggered by perl should be retriggered.
<xnox> maybe like publisher was slow, or something else in the base system was uninstallable at the time.
<xnox> infinity, do you want to mass retrigger, or should i?
<xnox> there is a script i can ran for that from the archive tools
<infinity> xnox: Be my guest, I'm fixing ruby and heading for food.
<xnox> hm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ruby2.5 (disco-proposed/main) [2.5.1-6ubuntu1 => 2.5.1-6ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ruby2.5 [source] (disco-proposed) [2.5.1-6ubuntu2]
<jbicha> xnox: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/a/abi-compliance-checker/disco/s390x is complaining about zipl, do you have any idea what that's about?
<jbicha> mwhudson: 2 years ago, I reguarly saw autopkgtests triggered too early but I hadn't seen it recently
#ubuntu-release 2019-10-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (bionic-proposed/main) [1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.19 => 1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.20] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (disco-proposed/main) [1:3.1+dfsg-2ubuntu3.5 => 1:3.1+dfsg-2ubuntu3.6] (ubuntu-server, virt)
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: why not move to Texas?
<LocutusOfBorg> ginggs, -EDIDNTGET
<cjwatson> infinity: Plausibly related.  Does it happen in an unstable chroot?
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: plenty of space in Texas (old BOfH joke)
<LocutusOfBorg> lol! :D
<cjwatson> The only way to increase space there would be to increase the allocation for all builders, which would need care to ensure that it doesn't run the whole cloud out of space.  A more immediately practical solution is often to remove intermediate outputs during the build.
<Laney> :|
<Laney> second time this has happened now - rabbitmq has stopped delivering events to the autopkgtest workers
<Laney> if I restart them, they get one job only and then sit around waiting for the next queue item
<Laney> which is there but isn't sent to them
<apw> Laney, as if they had not acked it, or tried to ack the wrong 'correspondance-id'; do you check the return from ack (if it returns things)
<doko> cjwatson: that's probably triggered by building for one more python version ...
<doko> hmm, no, b-d on python3-dev
<doko> update_excuses is outdated
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, I was trying to avoid an useless patching of opencv, specially if Debian seems to have generally a little bit more space wrt Ubuntu (it might be not the only package)
<LocutusOfBorg> but yes, I can steal the itk4 removal bits post build and to some ppa testing
<Laney> apw: the acking seems to work fine, at least as far as I can tell
<Laney> it's like the server craps itself somehow
<apw> we had a lot of trouble with our one on precise doing things like that; i have not seen the saem since it moved to bionic
<apw> though it tended to do that when a queue was not being drained and it ran out of literally everything to store the incoming messages on
<apw> i assume you've checked for that kind of thing
<Laney> I don't see anything in the logs
<Laney> but if you wanted to look too, maybe you would ?
<Laney> rabbitmq-server/0
<Laney> it is xenial so perhaps when we upgrade it'll be better ?
<Laney> ok, recovered it for now with apw's help
<Laney> (it was blocking on a memory threshold which we increased, should probably be deployed on a larger instance next time)
<RikMills> could an AA please remove the s390x binary from telegram-desktop? debian maintainer was patching the build scripts to make that build, but has now dropped that, as the resulting build had other issues that meant it didn't work anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zsys (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.2.2 => 0.2.2+19.04] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> infinity: I analysed the rumur failure and filed https://bugs.debian.org/943705 with my findings
<ubot5> Debian bug 943705 in debhelper "dh_installman: man-recode integration gets confused if both foo.1 and foo.1.gz exist" [Important,Open]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected carla [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.0-0ubuntu4+gitde67dcb]
<sil2100> Laney: hey! Looking at the gnome-terminal eoan SRU - you want to copy it forward into focal once it's in eoan? SInce I see focal is still on 3.34.0
<Laney> yeah was going to
<Laney> for some of the later SRUs I did upload backports
<Laney> but I didn't go back and do that for the earlier ones, hoped copy up would be ok
<sil2100> Yeah, I think it should be ok at least now,
<sil2100> As long as we don't forget to bin copy it ;p
<Laney> aye
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-terminal [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.34.2-1ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> please NBS proposed cleanup? missing build on amd64: python-bzrlib, python-bzrlib-dbg (from 2.7.0+bzr6622-17ubuntu1)
<cjwatson> hm, that feels like a proposed-migration bug?  those binaries don't exist in focal-proposed, so the only way to stop p-m saying that seems to be to remove them from focal, which seems like a bad idea without a full migration
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chromium-browser [source] (eoan-proposed) [77.0.3865.120-0ubuntu1.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haproxy (bionic-proposed/main) [1.8.8-1ubuntu0.5 => 1.8.8-1ubuntu0.6] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haproxy (disco-proposed/main) [1.8.19-1ubuntu1 => 1.8.19-1ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: haproxy (eoan-proposed/main) [2.0.5-1 => 2.0.5-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> somebody accepted remmina-plugin-kwallet in main, it should be probably moved to universe, what do you think?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haproxy [source] (disco-proposed) [1.8.19-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haproxy [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.0.5-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted haproxy [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.8-1ubuntu0.6]
<LocutusOfBorg> unless you want to consider MIRing libkf5wallet-bin
<LocutusOfBorg> can anybody please do the magic?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted opencryptoki [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.11.1+dfsg-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted opencryptoki [source] (disco-proposed) [3.11.0+dfsg-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mutter [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.34.1+git20191022-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-shell [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.34.1+git20191024-1ubuntu1~19.04.1]
<sil2100> Laney: (I assume you have uploaded gnome-shell there, looks like a version error - 19.04.1 instead of 19.10.1?)
<sil2100> ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wslu [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~19.10.0]
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: remmina-plugin-kwallet moved to universe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wslu [source] (disco-proposed) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~19.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wslu [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~18.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wslu [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cinder [sync] (disco-proposed) [2:14.0.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cinder [source] (disco-proposed) [2:14.0.2-0ubuntu1]
<Laney> sil2100: ah!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (disco-proposed) [2:19.0.3-0ubuntu1]
<RikMills> proposed migration runs are crashing with a connection error
<RikMills> not sure if someone gets an alert on that, so just saying
<Laney> run*s*?
<RikMills> last 2
<Laney> just watch this one
<Laney> I restarted rabbitmq
<RikMills> ok. fingers crossed
<Laney> not that we need any more test requests :-)
<LocutusOfBorg> tga
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks for remmina
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (eoan-proposed/main) [3.34.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.34.1+git20191024-1ubuntu1~19.10.1] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> sil2100: proper version there now, thanks!
<RikMills> Laney: failed with a slightly different error, and restarted again on a new run
<Laney> completely different
<Laney> but yes, I know, I'm watching
<Laney> if that keeps happening we'll need to beef up this code with a retry
<RikMills> ok. thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-68.77~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-68.77~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-iscsi (bionic-proposed/main) [2.0.874-5ubuntu2.7 => 2.0.874-5ubuntu2.8] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-68.77~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-68.77~16.04.1]
<Laney> sil2100: just noticed
<Laney> I: [Mon Oct 28 15:28:48 2019] - rust-rand-isaac/0.2.0-1 stuck for 48 days (email last sent at 0 days old, threshold for sending 35 days), emailing
<Laney> I: [Mon Oct 28 15:28:48 2019] - Failed to send mail! Is SMTP server running?
<Laney> I: [Mon Oct 28 15:28:48 2019] - {'': (501, b'5.1.3 Bad recipient address syntax')}
<Laney> in proposed-migration logs
<sil2100> Laney: oh, looks like something's busted in the Robert-code, I can take a look at that
<Laney> I like the "it's probably the system' fault" error message :D
<Laney> system's*
<Eickmeyer> sil2100: Thanks for the reject on that, I'll upload a new version. Your reply clarified something for me. Thanks!
<Laney> looks like there's a perl -8 and a perl -9
 * Laney kills the -8 jobs
<Laney> that was GREAT!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.8 (disco-proposed/universe) [3.8.0-1~19.04 => 3.8.0-3~19.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3.8 (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.8.0-1 => 3.8.0-3~19.10] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python3-stdlib-extensions (bionic-proposed/main) [3.6.8-1~18.04 => 3.6.9-1~18.04] (core)
<rbalint> sil2100, if you have some sru cycles left could you please accept open-iscsi?
<sil2100> rbalint: what series?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python3.8 (bionic-proposed/primary) [3.8.0-3~18.04]
<rbalint> sil2100, bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-iscsi [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.874-5ubuntu2.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-68.77] (core, kernel)
<infinity> cjwatson: Ta.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-68.77] (core, kernel)
<vorlon> jamespage: Debian has removed neutron-lbaas as "replaced by Octavia"; are we good to drop it in focal also?
<RikMills> can these binaries be removed in -release please?
<RikMills> telegram-desktop/s390x: debian maintainer stopped patching to build on this, as the build is not usable anyway.
<RikMills> calibre ppc64el/s390x: switched to building with qtwebengine, not available on those arches
<RikMills> both are part of the Qt transition
<ginggs> RikMills: files bugs, subscribe ~ubuntu-archive
<RikMills> never had to do that before for removals
<ginggs> RikMills: you've just been lucky
<RikMills> vorlon: you want bugs?
<ginggs> ...this is how you get bugs :D
<RikMills> I don't mind. on binaries in the past I have just asked an AA, and they JFDI if it was valid
<vorlon> I don't need bug reports for binary removals no
<RikMills> vorlon: thanks. I was stating to wonder if my memory was off
<RikMills> the calibre one is quite clear. if you need it, I can dig out the salsa comments on telegram-desktop
<RikMills> https://salsa.debian.org/debian/telegram-desktop/commit/86d77755e0d40220e3d592b312d28315e134664f#note_116029
<vorlon> RikMills: removals done
<RikMills> vorlon: thank you! :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: carla (eoan-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-0ubuntu3 => 2.0.0-0ubuntu4] (ubuntustudio)
<LocutusOfBorg> please kick out opencv from proposed pocket, otherwise this big chunk won't ever migrate...
<LocutusOfBorg> otb is now entangled with qt/opencv, not building and unpatchabile in the near future
<tkamppeter> The Bionic SRU for network-manager is hanging in -proposed with
<tkamppeter> Not touching package due to block request by freeze (contact #ubuntu-release if update is needed)
<tkamppeter> What does it mean? I cannot imagine any freeze in Bionic.
<tkamppeter> Or can someone unblock it?
<apw> tkamppeter, everything in all stable releases are blocked, they are not rleeased by britney
<tkamppeter> apw, is network-manager available for the verification of the SR in -prposed now?
<infinity> tkamppeter: I'm not sure I understand the question.  The binaries are built, and someone should verify all three linked bugs are fixed.  That's not been done.
<tkamppeter> infinity, OK, thanks.
<wxl> shouldn't focal be in packages.ubuntu.com?
<infinity> Rhonda's response time on updating packages.ubuntu.com isn't always immediate.
<wxl> okie dokie
<tomreyn> is pinging Rhonda about it part of the post-release-upgrade-things-to-do list, though?
<Ukikie> I did on another channel, as I'm sure someone else did somewhere else.
<wxl> fcitx now unconditionally breaks fcitx-module-quickphrase-editor (qt4) in lieu of fcitx5-module-quickphrase-editor. in eoan the former was a virtual package for the latter, but not so in focal. anyways, this apparently has been breaking at least lubuntu, kubuntu, and kylin builds for several days. at some point the build process seems to remove fcitx5-module-quickphrase-editor, which is weird.
<valorie> wxl: is this part of tsimonq2's acts of violence on qt4?
<valorie> unforeseen I'm sure
<wxl> valorie: heh, no, i don't think him specifically. this happened up in debian land.
<valorie> ah, but he's doing it in debland too!
<wxl> well his name ain't on it XD https://salsa.debian.org/input-method-team/fcitx/commit/2de59f4f0cf93c37cded286bfd0c2dcb055aac12
<wxl> and indeed not mentioned anywhere on the upstream bug either https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=874868
<ubot5> Debian bug 874868 in src:fcitx "[fcitx] Future Qt4 removal from Buster" [Serious,Fixed]
<wxl> you know i am the first one to jump at the opportunity to blame simon, but i think i can safely say he had little to do with this
<RikMills> wxl: the reason is that the issue is fixed in fcitx-qt5, but that fixed version is stuck in proposed due to the Qt5 transition
<RikMills> *I think*
<wxl> i think you're right given the change i see in the proposed version:
<wxl>     + No longer let fcitx5-module-quickphrase-editor provide
<wxl>       fcitx-module-quickphrase-editor since the new fcitx is
<wxl>       declaring "Breaks:" relationship on the latter one.
<RikMills> yep
<wxl> ok so can we at least blame simon for not fixing the transition already? XD
<RikMills> seems reasonable :D
<valorie> no good deed goes unpunished!
<wxl> ok well that mystery is solved
#ubuntu-release 2019-10-29
<jamespage> vorlon: yes please - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/neutron-lbaas/+bug/1833493
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1833493 in neutron-lbaas (Ubuntu) "[RM] neutron-lbaas, neutron-lbaas-dashboard" [Medium,New]
<LocutusOfBorg> please kick opencv out from proposed, it makes the current stuff mostly unbuildable... and we can't move forward
<LocutusOfBorg> (odb for example)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (eoan-proposed/main) [1:19.10.15 => 1:19.10.15.1] (core)
<RikMills>    
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (disco-proposed/main) [1:19.04.16.7 => 1:19.04.16.8] (core)
<RikMills> oops
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-68.77]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-68.77]
<sergiusens> Laney: hey there, remember the credentials stuff we did at the last engineering sprint? Well I am getting 500 again, was wondering if you could check if the credentials are still in place
<Laney> sergiusens: that was 404 wasn't it?
<Laney> certainly hasn't changed here
<sergiusens> Laney: maybe a 404 is what you saw, but I always saw a 500 on my side
<Laney> got a timestamp?
<Laney> ok never mind, I found one: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hVc48KFM5S/
<Laney> 404 indeed
<Laney> so that token we were using became invalid?
<Laney> huh
<Laney> sergiusens: when was the last time this worked?
<sergiusens> Laney: token invalidation is something Wimpress would know about. I thought this might be that general bot setup you wanted to do, we setup Wimpress' account for this one
<sergiusens> last time it worked was over a month ago
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> ok I can see one thing, the credentials file is out of date on the web machine wrt the updated credential
<Laney> sergiusens: can you try again?
<sergiusens> Laney: worked now
<sergiusens> something/someone overwrote it?
<Laney> juju had the old key in it still
<Laney> so maybe julian_k just edited the file directly and didn't update that?
<Laney> and then $thing caused the stored keys to be re-written
<sergiusens> it adds up, thanks for checking
<didrocks> Laney: mind hinting for now zsys/0.2.4 on s390x? It seems autopkgtests is trying to compare against 0.1.1 results and not 0.2.2 (latest eoan). I tried the trick we discussed with skippable (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/448986449/zsys_0.2.3_0.2.4.diff.gz), but ofc, the deps aren't installable (grub-common) hence the failure.
<Laney> didrocks: yes sure, and looking at your failure it sound like you want "skip-not-installable" maybe? (https://salsa.debian.org/ci-team/autopkgtest/blob/master/doc/README.package-tests.rst#L277)
<didrocks> Laney: oh, that's way better than the script check
<Laney> yeh, I guess I forgot or didn't understand the problem properly before
<didrocks> Laney: thanks for the hint! I'll stage that in master; doesn't worth an upload I guess, wdyt?
<Laney> i'd say that is up to you
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, please hint it for now. I'm just staging it and will remove the rest of d/t/c hack for next upload
<Laney> probably do test that in a PPA or something before uploading to the archive
<Laney> I've not used it myself before
<didrocks> I'll give it a try, yeah
<Eickmeyer> sil2100: I reuploaded carla to eoan, did better versioning this time.
<infinity> unmute queue focal-proposed
<queuebot> Removed mute entry: ['#ubuntu-release', 'queue', 'focal-proposed']
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-compat53 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-compat53 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-compat53 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-compat53 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-compat53 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-compat53 [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.7-2]
<vorlon> RikMills: kalzium in focal build-depends on avogadro which is removed from unstable; would you want to sync the new version?
<kyrofa> Hey RAOF, are you the SRU vanguard today? Can you help me get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urdfdom-headers/+bug/1817595 into proposed?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1817595 in urdfdom-headers (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] urdfdom-headers and urdfdom should not use locale dependent parsing for floating point numbers" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<RikMills> vorlon: removed?? have been waiting for a long time for a new version in debian. sad they just removed :(
<RikMills> I will drop the dep in current package for now if that is ok
<RikMills> syncing might need some work
<RikMills> vorlon: done
<RikMills> for the record, this cycle due to being able to drop much debian delta, I will be looking to sync or reduce the KDE delta more than is has been. just not go time to look right now
<RikMills> plus try to reduce the autopkgtest burden from kDE 'things' :)
<rbalint> please merge this to let systemd in https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/autopkgtest-hints/+merge/374860
<sil2100> rbalint: on it
<sil2100> rbalint: done
<rbalint> sil2100, thanks!
<Laney> mutter/eoan-proposed unapproved has a regression where it might hang the shell, please reject it
<sil2100> Laney: on it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mutter [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.34.1+git20191022-2ubuntu1~19.10.1]
<vorlon> xnox: icinga2 is now dep-wait on s390x because there's no libboost-coroutine-dev; do you have any words of wisdom?
<vorlon> xnox: fwiw Debian seems to have dealt with this by removing the s390x binaries, but there are arch: any revdeps
<vorlon> xnox: looks like the arch: any revdeps have an | dep on icinga, which is itself removed from unstable as obsolete, and the reason I was looking at icinga2 migration in the first place, so I guess I'll wait for this to all shake out in Debian ;P
<vorlon> I'm seeing a higher than usual rate of image build failures due to inability to git clone the seed repos
<RikMills> vorlon: I am trying to clone my plasma launchpad git repos, to test build new plasma, and it keeps stalling
<RikMills> I mean this is the last week being poor
 * vorlon nods
<RikMills> cjwatson said there is someone working on newly arrived hardware to redeploy the git service. I hope that happens soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: policy-rcd-declarative [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-10-30
<vorlon> infinity: I'm surprised to discover that my local checkout of the bionic branch of the platform seed has diverged from the master repo, with all kinds of changes lost (which were not just mine and were not local to me).  Did you do a force push?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vala [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.40.17-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted urdfdom [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted urdfdom-headers [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1ubuntu0.1]
<RAOF> kyrofa: Done. Does this need to trigger any rebuilds from the urdfdom-headers change?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zsys [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.2.2+19.04]
<infinity> vorlon: No?  Is it even possible to force push LP git?
<infinity> vorlon: Or does the part where you're saying "force push" mean you're looking at an old bzr branch?
<vorlon> infinity: it absolutely is possible to force push
<infinity> I certainly haven't.
<vorlon> and someone has, because: Your branch and 'origin/bionic' have diverged,
<vorlon> and have 52 and 13 different commits each, respectively.
<vorlon> hmm it seems possible that my local bionic branch is somehow fast-forwarded to cosmic instead (?)
<vorlon> infinity: ok yeah this may just be some local damage to my branches where I have merged the wrong thing onto bionic or such; ignore me
<infinity> Oops.
<vorlon> because my current local bionic branch /is/ fast-forwardable from eoan :P
<jbicha> vorlon: please remove geary/s390x from focal. See Debian bug 942247 . Let me know if you want a LP bug too
<ubot5> Debian bug 942247 in ftp.debian.org "RM: geary [s390x] -- ROM; ANAIS" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/942247
<jbicha> and remove gnome-shell-pomodoro/s390x (because gnome-shell isn't available on s390x)
<Trevinho> bdmurray: hey, do you have any clue why lots of errors we're getting (with quite high numbers) aren't symbolized at all in e.u.c ?
<Trevinho> like https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/22604ee7a4d0636f6d9b73da88db9f02effb1c28
<Trevinho> or https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/d9e677e26af6d449d080b5d3c14ad1bafa95ca53
<mwhudson> Trevinho: is that not because retracing is generically broken in eoan
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> :(*
<mwhudson> Trevinho: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2019-October/040832.html
<Trevinho> mwhudson: I see, thanks for pointing me out that!
<infinity> Trevinho: Should be fixing it tomorrow, ish.
<Trevinho> infinity: good to hear, ofc I assume for new reports only, right?
<infinity> Trevinho: No idea what bdmurray plans to do about old tracing jobs, maybe they can be re-run.  But the general bug (empty Contents files for eoan) should be fixed tomorrow unless the LP folks end up with more important fires to put out.
<Trevinho> I see, ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unclutter [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [8-25] (no packageset)
<RikMills> LocutusOfBorg: this still applies? 'please kick opencv out from proposed, it makes the current stuff mostly unbuildable... and we can't move forward'
<RikMills> Qt is getting there, but will need some help
<LocutusOfBorg> yes RikMills, OI think opencv is not nearly ready from transition, no way...
<LocutusOfBorg> https://release.debian.org/transitions/html/auto-opencv.html
<LocutusOfBorg> only 9 packages out of 26 are ready...
<RikMills> oooh. that won't work well here then!
<LocutusOfBorg> can any AA please do this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr-webdav/+bug/1850603 ? and then decruft NBS bzr?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1850603 in bzr-webdav (Ubuntu) "bzr-webdav: remove from focal?" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected python3.8 [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.8.0-1~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rygel (eoan-proposed/main) [0.38.1-2ubuntu3.1 => 0.38.1-2ubuntu3.2] (desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python3-stdlib-extensions [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.9-1~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected rygel [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.38.1-2ubuntu3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.8 [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.8.0-3~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rygel (eoan-proposed/main) [0.38.1-2ubuntu3.1 => 0.38.1-2ubuntu3.2] (desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.22 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.23] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.8 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.0-3~18.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.8 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.0-3~18.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: keystone (bionic-proposed/main) [2:13.0.2-0ubuntu2 => 2:13.0.2-0ubuntu3] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [amd64] (focal-proposed) [7.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted policy-rcd-declarative [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [i386] (focal-proposed) [7.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unclutter [amd64] (focal-proposed) [8-25]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.40 => 2.42.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (bionic-proposed/main) [2.40+18.04 => 2.42.1+18.04] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (disco-proposed/main) [2.41+19.04 => 2.42.1+19.04] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (eoan-proposed/main) [2.41+19.10.1 => 2.42.1+19.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.8 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.0-3~18.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected packagekit [source] (disco-proposed) [1.1.12-5ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rsyslog [source] (disco-proposed) [8.32.0-1ubuntu7.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rsyslog [source] (bionic-proposed) [8.32.0-1ubuntu4.1]
<bdmurray> infinity, Trevinho: when a crash has not been successfully retraced the Error Tracker keeps trying so once Contents files are there and we get a new crash it should retrace
<doko> apw: linux-oem-tools-4.15.0-1060/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: libbinutils (<< 2.30.1)  looks like this isn't yet fixed
<apw> doko, /me looks at that one with his angry face ... dammit
<apw> doko, as long as that is only stopping that one migrating i am not so worried; is it stopping anything you are doing ?
<apw> doko, so i cna look at it later
<doko> apw: no just blocking itself
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.8 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.0-3~18.04] (no packageset)
<seb128> could some SRU team member review the followup-SRU for rygel in the eoan queue?
<seb128> rbasak, ^ maybe?
<rbasak> Looking
<seb128> vorlon, or maybe you, I would still welcome another opinion on the actual postinst/systemd job handling changes
<seb128> rbasak, thx
<rbasak> seb128: has there been any consideration of whether this needs to go in via the security pocket?
 * rbasak continues reviewing
<vorlon> jbicha: geary/s390x removed
<vorlon> seb128: sorry, can't look right now
<seb128> vorlon, no worry
<seb128> rbasak, I asked on #security on friday, mdeslaur said he would copy it there once the SRU is verified/migrated to updates
<rbasak> He doesn't need it built specially to do that?
<seb128> unsure, I guess it needs to not depends on things which are in updates and not -security
<rbasak> Ah, looks like he said he'd rebuild it for -security
<seb128> ah, sorry, didn't remember that detail
<seb128> that makes sense :)
<rbasak> seb128: the upload looks good, just one question - should we be using -v0.38.1-2ubuntu3?
<rbasak> To include the previous upload in the changes file so users see both?
<seb128> rbasak, the previous entry references the same bug so it doesn't make much of a difference
<seb128> but I'm happy to reupload if you prefer
<rbasak> seb128: only to users reading via apt-listchanges etc
<rbasak> And doesn't the update manager reproduce that text?
<seb128> it does
<rbasak> I would prefer a re-upload please, unless that's awkward for you or you disagree in principle that it's the right thing to do.
<seb128> rbasak, in the queue*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rygel (eoan-proposed/main) [0.38.1-2ubuntu3.1 => 0.38.1-2ubuntu3.2] (desktop-extra)
<seb128> ^
<infinity> rbasak: -vfoo has no impact on apt-listchanges...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected rygel [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.38.1-2ubuntu3.2]
<infinity> It literally only defines what shows up in .changes uploaded to the queue which, in turn, defines LP bugs closed, and how much context shows on the package version page in LP.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.8 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.0-3~18.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rygel [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.38.1-2ubuntu3.2]
<rbasak> infinity: ah, OK
<rbasak> seb128: accepted, and sorry for asking for that then
<seb128> rbasak, thanks! and no worry, it was trivial to do :)
<rbasak> seb128: you're welcome. I just thought - is the upgrade path also resolved in Focal?
<seb128> rbasak, I uploaded to Debian some hours ago, I'm merging back now
<rbasak> OK, no problem, thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-21.22] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-34.36] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-34.36] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-21.22] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-21.22] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-34.36] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-21.22] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-34.36]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-34.36]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-21.22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-21.22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-34.36]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-21.22]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-21.22]
 * vorlon wonders how a version of pyfai got into the release pocket (2 cycles ago) that never had its autopkgtests run
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: hey, ubuntustudio-meta (ubuntustudio-fonts) needs updated to drop references to a lot of obsolete ttf-* named packages (the current font naming policy is fonts-* and has been for a while)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gdb (bionic-proposed/main) [8.1-0ubuntu3.1 => 8.1-0ubuntu3.2] (core)
<vorlon> (sadly it seems a lot of fonts still haven't transitioned to this naming policy despite being multiple years old)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gdb [source] (bionic-proposed) [8.1-0ubuntu3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gdb [source] (bionic-proposed) [8.1-0ubuntu3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.55 => 2.408.56] (desktop-core)
<sil2100> rbasak: hey! Are you doing your SRU shift today still? I have a few SRUs in flight that I'd appreciate a review on - livecd-rootfs for xenial/bionic and ubuntu-release-upgrader for disco/eoan
<sil2100> It's not super urgent of course, so if you're busy or want to get things reviewed in order, I guess this can wait
<infinity> sil2100: "Currently we are building core18 images using devel (eoan previously, now focal)" <--- Filthy lies. ;)
<infinity> (It's actually using eoan)
<infinity> sil2100: Also, I'll take the livecd-rootfs reviews.
<infinity> sil2100: Your bionic upload backports the EXTRA_SNAPS feature, but not the amd64+kassel case I see in devel?
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: Thanks, I'll get on that.
<vorlon> Eickmeyer: actually once I worked out it was the meta package I realized I should JFDI
<sil2100> infinity: ok, thought we already migrated to focal - in that case it's a lie indeed ;p
<Eickmeyer> vorlon: haha! Yep, I noticed as soon as I did a pull that you did it yourself. XD
<sil2100> infinity: yeah, just the EXTRA_SNAPS thing, this is to be able to specify custom extra snaps via the livefs builder parameters
<infinity> sil2100: I migrated backwards to bionic, the world exploded, and I then migrated to eoan. ;)
<infinity> sil2100: So, is the amd64+kassel case dead code?
<sil2100> infinity: since apparently some people just want to use the extra_snaps metadata override just like the extra_ppa one
<sil2100> infinity: hm, I guess it might be good to include that into bionic as well actually
<sil2100> Let me re-upload
<sil2100> (only for bionic though)
<infinity> sil2100: Okay, the second question was going to be "you're aware that build metadata has to be explicitly passed through from lp-buildd, right?", but it looks like Colin committed extra_snaps to lp-buildd 178, which is running on all builders as of Very Recently.
<sil2100> infinity: yes, we're using it already for eoan+, but yeah, this would stop working if we started building core18 images on bionic (as we should be ;p)
<rbasak> Ah, thank you for taking livecd-rootfs. That's not a package I enjoy looking at!
 * rbasak looks at ubuntu-release-upgrader
<infinity> sil2100: +/-0 for not fixing the typo in 999-cpc-fixes when changing the line anyway. :P
<infinity> sil2100: Erm, and you changed the logic of that script.
<sil2100> infinity: yes, sadly ;/
<rbasak> sil2100: the LP ubuntu-release-upgrader diff in the Eoan queue looks mostly unrelated to the changelog entry. Is this a mistake or is there some special process for this package I don't know about?
<sil2100> rbasak: that's normal, with each SRU of u-r-u we always update demotions and translations, it's part of the package build process
<sil2100> infinity: so the logic got changed because for bionic we still 'support' the legacy armhf+raspi2 images that did not use ubuntu-image for building, but the old preinstalled machinery
<infinity> sil2100: That doesn't actually answe why the logic was changed.
<sil2100> infinity: I changed the logic of cpc-fixes now to actually still do the old 'fake_cloud_init' stuff for raspi2 and not for the raspi3
<sil2100> infinity: the logic had to be changed because linux-image-raspi2 is present in both raspi2 old images and raspi3 ubuntu-image new images
<sil2100> So it was no longer feasible to gate on that, so instead I had to export SUBARCH from auto/config and key on that instead
<sil2100> I didn't want to change anything in the existing old raspi2 pieces, so I wanted raspi2 to still use all the old code-paths
<RikMills> could qtx11extras-opensource-src qtbase-opensource-src & qtx11extras-opensource-src be force-skiptest please? libreoffice fail is clearly not their fault
<infinity> sil2100: Wait, rpi2 and rpi3 in bionic are built differently?
<sil2100> But at the same time, I wanted the new ubuntu-image raspi3 bits to be the same to waht we have in eoan, with a custom hook for it etc.
<sil2100> infinity: yessss
<infinity> That's... Kinda crazy.
<sil2100> infinity: because for bionic release we still had raspi2 building the old way, with raspi3 added to the mix when we still weren't sure if it worked everywhere
<infinity> (And still doesn't entirely answer why the flow changed, when it apparently worked for the last point release?)
<infinity> I'm not questioning the move to use subarch instead of dpkg -l, I'm questioning the obvious change of control flow.
<sil2100> infinity: it worked, but we modified the workflow for eoan+ images a bit, moving the cloud-init datasource to the boot partition, so to keep stuff consistent I backported that change to bionic as well
<sil2100> infinity: the reason for that is that, sigh, we use *one* gadget tree for all the images
<infinity> ...
<infinity> But doesn't the gadget contain the bootloader?
<infinity> Which implies that bionic images have... focal's u-boot?
<sil2100> Yeah, the gadget contains the bootloader, but right now also includes the nocloud datasource as well
<sil2100> No no
<sil2100> It's the same *gadget tree*, but built for each series
<sil2100> Like, the same gadget code
<infinity> Oh, gross.
<infinity> But less gross than the thing I assumed.
<sil2100> Yeah, I think it's all getting a bit fishy with all the series in flight
<sil2100> Anyway, I guess I *could* drop this change from the SRU
<sil2100> But I wanted to backport it because as said, we currently have one gadget tree that has all the configs, and since we use it for both bionic and eoan we might forget about it at one point and break the images
<infinity> It's okay, I just need to spend more brain cells reviewing this.
<sil2100> Also, right now if we decide we want to change something in the datasource, we need to change it in both the gadget tree (for eoan+) and in the bionic livecd-rootfs
<sil2100> Which is not a big deal really
<infinity> Are we positive that IMAGEFORMAT=none (who invented this?) only affects you?
<sil2100> Yeah, when we checked this a while ago we were the only ones using it, I think Steve proposed using this value
<sil2100> It was a long long time ago
<sil2100> Crazy times
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1005.5] (core, kernel)
<infinity> sil2100: Alright, can you give me an upload that includes the amd64+whatever EXTRA_SNAPS too (or remove it from focal+ if it's dead code :P)
<vorlon> if I proposed such a value it was only because it wired through to something particular in live-build, I think?
<sil2100> vorlon: possibly yes
<sil2100> infinity: coming your way in like a minute (or two)
<infinity> It probably means what it implies: don't build an image.
<infinity> But that makes it a poor check for "is this a raspi image" or even "is this a cloud-init-using tarball".
<infinity> But maybe isolating it to ubuntu-cpc is sort of doing the latter.
<sil2100> infinity: yeah, I left a comment in that hook regarding that - at some point we might want to key for certain images, but right now it didn't make sense
<sil2100> And I was a bit shruggy about updating the special list everytime we add a new classic image, as currently all those would use the same datasource scheme anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.31 => 2.525.33] (desktop-core)
<sil2100> infinity: ok, uploaded, hopefully I didn't typo something while doing it
<sil2100> infinity: thanks for the reviews btw.! I know it's all very confusing and weird
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spatialindex [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> I also felt weird backporting this
<sil2100> But not backporting it was also making me feel weird
<infinity> sil2100: As for Robie's question, I too find the demotion changes suspicious.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spatialindex [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spatialindex [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> sil2100: For instance, gcc-7 (and all its many binaries) *were* demoted between bionic and eoan, so why are they suddenly removed from the demoted.bionic list in the SRU?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2] (no packageset)
<vorlon> wow, here's a cute desktop bug, my system is not under load, but all keyboard input into my application windows is on a 10 second delay.  not my input to the kernel or to gnome-shell... just applications.
<infinity> sil2100: Ditto for gcc-7/gcc-8 in demoted.cfg (disco->eoan).
<infinity> sil2100: Kinda seems like something went wrong there.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> infinity: hm hm, the only thing I did was the usual pre-build.sh thing, let me check what it's doing
<infinity> sil2100: If in doubt, reupload without pre-build, IMO.  But digging into WTF is going on there would also be nice.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> I mean, I always see a big diff there always, so this time I just went all *meh*
<sil2100> Will do
<infinity> sil2100: The "big diff" should *only* be mirrors.  There should never be a diff in demotions in an SRU unless something Very Special is happening in the archive.
<infinity> sil2100: FWIW, the disco upload looks clean.
<sil2100> infinity: indeed, guess I was a bit confused since the previous eoan upload had this diff, so I was like: "oh, so that's normal?"
<sil2100> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/446446612/ubuntu-release-upgrader_1%3A19.10.14_1%3A19.10.15.diff.gz
<infinity> sil2100, rbasak: I'm going to reject the eoan ubuntu-release-upgrader for now, based on the sketchy demotions diffs.
<sil2100> I should have read into that ;p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spatialindex [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spatialindex [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> sil2100: So, Steve's looks like it was fixing a previous one being wrong.  More and more curious.
<infinity> sil2100: And yours reverted that somehow.  So, the script is clearly full of hate.
<infinity> I wonder if it doesn't work in pl_PL. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:19.10.15.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spatialindex [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> sil2100: Oh, it might also be not-too-bright and sensitive to the release you run it on?
<rbasak> ubuntu-release-upgrader on Disco looks good to me
<infinity> (Though, then I'd question how Steve ever got it right when running disco, unless he pre-built in an eoan chroot)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (disco-proposed) [1:19.04.16.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.56]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-34.36~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-34.36~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-34.36~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.33]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1005.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-34.36~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-34.36~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-34.36~18.04.1]
<sil2100> infinity: ok, re-uploaded without the demotions, but with .po updates and mirrors (not sure if those are botched as well?)
<infinity> sil2100: Did you discover why/how demotions were getting messed up, or did you just mangle it by hand?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (eoan-proposed/main) [1:19.10.15 => 1:19.10.15.1] (core)
<infinity> sil2100: Translations "updates" are expected, due to the line number shuffle when you added lines to do-release-upgrade.  The curiosity there is why that didn't happen in disco, but it's also no big deal if it didn't.
<infinity> Maybe that string wasn't translated in disco.  That would explain it.  Since it seems to be the last one in the .po
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:19.10.15.1]
<cjwatson> Republished eoan with correct (non-empty) Contents files
<RikMills> vorlon: could qtx11extras-opensource-src qtbase-opensource-src & qtx11extras-opensource-src be force-skiptest please? libreoffice fail is not their fault
<RikMills> also libgeotiff/1.5.1-2 as gnudatalanguage has been failing against almost everything all through eoan and now focal
<vorlon> RikMills: skiptest is almost always the wrong answer rather than badtesting the failing package; I'll have to look
<vorlon> cjwatson: \o/ thanks!
<RikMills> vorlon: point taken
<doko> please not, if me theory is right, then a re-run with the currently building gcc-9 should clear that
<doko> my even ...
<vorlon> doko: why is that a reason not to ignore the failing tests now, and unblock the various things it's currently blocking?
<doko> vorlon: why was it a reason not to unblock the tests triggered gpgme1.0 and libxml when I asked last week?
<vorlon> did I say it wasn't?
<doko> yes
<vorlon> was it clear, and clearly communicated, that it was a regression in the release pocket at the time?
<vorlon> I don't think it's true that I ever said the libreoffice failures shouldn't be overridden
<doko> what is the way to document that it's a regression in the release pocket
<vorlon> doko: retrigger the test against the release pocket.
<doko> how is this documented?
<vorlon> what documentation did you read before asking these questions?
<vorlon> I told *you* about this at least once before
<doko> so how can I see that either you or Rik checked that?
<vorlon> you would look on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libr/libreoffice/focal/amd64 for a run listed with a trigger of libreoffice/
<vorlon> (there hasn't been one; I'm going to add one to the queue but not necessarily wait for the results)
<vorlon> in this case, there's enough data for me to say that libreoffice is failing regardless of *which* package is pulled in from -proposed, which gives me confidence to say that it also fails if *no* packages are pulled from proposed, which is why I won't wait
<RikMills> I looked at the history, where it i failing against an impressive variety of things
 * RikMills nods
<vorlon> the libreoffice autopkgtest has been run two dozen times in the past week, there was certainly time for someone to have triggered a --no-proposed test before now so that the baseline would be visible in the history
<doko> how I can I see a no-proposed trigger on the web page?
<vorlon> doko: again, it would be the one that has the source package itself listed as the trigger, instead of some other package from -proposed
<vorlon> when we implement automated baseline re-testing, we should and will annotate this differently
<doko> so you have to check the version, and know that this version is in the release pocket?
<vorlon> anyway, I'm glad to hear that the fix for the autopkgtest is in progress; in the meantime, now that it's clear that the test is regressed in proposed, I've hinted it
<vorlon> doko: it would usually be clear from context, because every test is against the version in the release pocket unless run with --all-proposed.  Yes, this requires special understanding of the infrastructure, and as I say when we implement baseline re-testing we'll display it better
<vorlon> currently the --no-proposed tests are not a feature of the infrastructure, they're just exploiting an implementation detail of triggers
<RikMills> vorlon: could I get libgeotiff/1.5.1-2 and proj/6.2.0-1build1 hinted as well?
<RikMills> oh, just proj now
<RikMills> proj 6.2.0 has r-cran-lwgeom armhf failing, but that also now fails in same way against other things when proj 5.2 from release is used
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-advantage-tools (trusty-proposed/main) [19.6~ubuntu14.04.2 => 19.6~ubuntu14.04.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-21.22~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-21.22~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-21.22~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-21.22~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qtbase-opensource-src (bionic-proposed/main) [5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu2.3 => 5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu2.4] (kubuntu, qt5, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-21.22~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-21.22~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-21.22~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-21.22~18.04.1]
<RikMills> vorlon: I think I might have just got proj to pass with some twiddling of triggers.
 * RikMills waits for results to update
<RikMills> yeah, that did it :)
<RikMills> hopefully not much else blocks Qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-advantage-tools [source] (trusty-proposed) [19.6~ubuntu14.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: first-last-agg [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-4-gd63ea3b-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-checksums [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-cron [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-qualstats [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: first-last-agg [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-4-gd63ea3b-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-cron [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rational [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-checksums [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-qualstats [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rational [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq-node [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.5-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: commons-text [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libiconloader-java [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0+git20170615+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rational [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-snakeoil [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-stat-kcache [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-34-g50068b2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdata-url-java [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-qualstats [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-snakeoil [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-34-g50068b2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-cron [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-stat-kcache [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: first-last-agg [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-4-gd63ea3b-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-checksums [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-34-g50068b2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: first-last-agg [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-4-gd63ea3b-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-stat-kcache [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgtap [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-cron [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-qualstats [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rational [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-snakeoil [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-34-g50068b2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-checksums [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rational [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-stat-kcache [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-cron [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-qualstats [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: first-last-agg [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-4-gd63ea3b-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-checksums [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-dirtyread [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rational [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-snakeoil [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-snakeoil [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-stat-kcache [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: first-last-agg [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-4-gd63ea3b-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-checksums [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-qualstats [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-snakeoil [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-34-g50068b2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-34-g50068b2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-cron [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-stat-kcache [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpool2 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4.0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpool2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpool2 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4.0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-ogr-fdw [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-checksums [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-qualstats [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-stat-kcache [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpool2 [i386] (focal-proposed) [4.0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.6-34-g50068b2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-ogr-fdw [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libiconloader-java [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20170615+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rational [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.3.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-snakeoil [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-34-g50068b2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-cron [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpool2 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4.0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-ogr-fdw [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-snakeoil [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgmemcache [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-ogr-fdw [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted first-last-agg [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-4-gd63ea3b-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-cron [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.4.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-snakeoil [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-stat-kcache [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.2.6-34-g50068b2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-ogr-fdw [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-checksums [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted first-last-agg [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-4-gd63ea3b-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-stat-kcache [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: first-last-agg [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-4-gd63ea3b-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-cron [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rational [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-checksums [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-cron [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq-node [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.5-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-snakeoil [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-qualstats [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-cron [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-qualstats [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rational [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-snakeoil [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.3.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-checksums [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-qualstats [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.4.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.3.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spatialindex [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spatialindex [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rational [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spatialindex [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.2.6-34-g50068b2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted first-last-agg [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-4-gd63ea3b-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.4.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgpool2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.0.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted first-last-agg [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-4-gd63ea3b-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-stat-kcache [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.3.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgtap [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-checksums [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.2.6-34-g50068b2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted commons-text [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-qualstats [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-stat-kcache [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-ogr-fdw [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdata-url-java [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.6-34-g50068b2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-snakeoil [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-cron [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rational [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.3.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.2.6-34-g50068b2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-ogr-fdw [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-stat-kcache [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.3.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libiconloader-java [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0+git20170615+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rational [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.4.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq-node [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.5-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-qualstats [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-snakeoil [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted first-last-agg [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-4-gd63ea3b-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-checksums [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-cron [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rational [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted first-last-agg [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-4-gd63ea3b-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-cron [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-qualstats [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-checksums [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spatialindex [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-dirtyread [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spatialindex [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spatialindex [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spatialindex [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spatialindex [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spatialindex [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
<vorlon> RikMills: related, however, is that r-cran-lwgeom isn't migratable due to r-cran-sf autopkgtest regressions (and why do these two packages depend on each other?!)
#ubuntu-release 2019-10-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.13+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.13+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.13+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.13+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.13+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.13+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unclutter-xfixes [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unclutter-xfixes [i386] (focal-proposed/none) [1.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unclutter-xfixes [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unclutter-xfixes [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unclutter-xfixes [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.5-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unclutter-xfixes [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.5-3] (no packageset)
<RikMills> is anyone about who could quickly accept new qgis binaries please? part of qt transition
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsoup2.4 [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [2.68.2-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsoup2.4 [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [2.68.2-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsoup2.4 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [2.68.2-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsoup2.4 [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [2.68.2-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsoup2.4 [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [2.68.2-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsoup2.4 [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [2.68.2-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.4.13+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.4.13+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.4.13+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.4.13+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.4.13+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.4.13+dfsg-1]
<apw> RikMills, ^
<RikMills> apw: thank you :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unclutter-xfixes [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unclutter-xfixes [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unclutter-xfixes [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unclutter-xfixes [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unclutter-xfixes [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unclutter-xfixes [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.5-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsoup2.4 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.68.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsoup2.4 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.68.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsoup2.4 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.68.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsoup2.4 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.68.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsoup2.4 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.68.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsoup2.4 [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.68.2-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, please kick opencv out from proposed pocket, even gst-plugins-bad1.0 FTBFS because of it
<LocutusOfBorg> we can't move forward with the big hint because of opencv
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1006.6] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1007.7] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1006.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1007.7]
<RikMills> apw: do you perhaps have a sec to cleanup old qgis binaries here? https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qgis
<apw> RikMills, looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (bionic-backports/universe) [202.1-1~ubuntu18.04.1 => 206-1~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (eoan-backports/universe) [202.1-1 => 206-1~ubuntu19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (disco-backports/universe) [202.1-1~ubuntu19.04.1 => 206-1~ubuntu19.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (disco-backports) [206-1~ubuntu19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (eoan-backports) [206-1~ubuntu19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (bionic-backports) [206-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
<ddstreet> rbalint do you mind if i upload systemd to eoan, with the fixes you've already uploaded plus some more?  i'm going to upload to b/d as well adding more fixes onto my previous uploads still in those queues
<rbalint> ddstreet, no problem, add them please
<rbalint> ddstreet, is there any that should also be added to focal?
<rbalint> ddstreet, the one in focal-proposed has everything sru-d in my eoan upload
<ddstreet> rbalint i think just 2, i'll open MR to focal
<rbalint> ddstreet, in that case i suggest uploading the fixes to eoan with a higher version number to let sru team accept my previous upload in case the upload to focal with the missing fixes gets stuck in focal-proposed
<rbalint> ddstreet, if they migrate easily then your eoan sru can replace mine in eoan-proposed easily
<LocutusOfBorg> ping wrt opencv
<xnox> vorlon:  i have requested IBM to port coroutine to s390x, there is a way to build a fallback coroutine but boost upstream claims that "s390x" is unsupported arch. Anyway, there is no native coroutine on s390x yet.
<RikMills> yay. every bit of the Qt transition is a valid candidate. nothing is blocking any of it migrating as far as I can see, but britney refuses to consider it all together
<vorlon> RikMills: aren't there still packages which depend on the new libproj which aren't candidates?
<doko> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/amd64/p/python-scipy/20191025_160523_3eedc@/log.gz
<doko> is this already run on the big testers?
<Laney> you can see that at the top of the log, the flavor argument
<Laney> m1.large -> yes
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: you say "even" gst-plugins-bad1.0 FTBFS with new opencv, but there are a number of things that seem to have not failed
<RikMills> vorlon: damn. there is a library transition there. somehow I messed that :(
<RikMills> missed
<RikMills> though messed may also be appropriate
<doko> Laney, vorlon: so what do you propose doing for the scipy timeout? now running the tests for 3.7 and 3.8
<vorlon> doko: running the tests for 2 pythons gives a 4.5x increase in test time?
<vorlon> doko: given the times in question, scipy appears to already be granted a longer test time, and is still hitting the limit
<vorlon> does the test ever complete if run locally?
<vorlon> note that's also 5h for running *just* the python3.8, it hasn't even gotten a chance to run for python3.7
<RikMills> so Qt transition depends on the whole perl, rbase, octave transitions, and a few other things :/
<RikMills> I'll come back in the new year ;)
<vorlon> there isn't an ongoing perl transition
<doko> there are tight dependencies
<RikMills> yeah, I mean some things depend on the perl in proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, problem is that that transition can't move forward, it is ~30% done in Debian, and nobody is fixing/looking at failures yet, not even RC bugs
<LocutusOfBorg> I would prefer to focus to something else, kicking out opencv is cheap
<LocutusOfBorg> and requires only 3 rebuilds to pick the wrong one
<LocutusOfBorg> sed s/wrong/old
<vorlon> "only 3 rebuilds" - how many packages would need fixing for the new one?
<LocutusOfBorg> for sure 17
<LocutusOfBorg> but looks like 20-22
<vorlon> ok, that's a solid argument then
<LocutusOfBorg> https://release.debian.org/transitions/html/auto-opencv.html
<LocutusOfBorg> this is something mostly good for us too, but our situation is even worse because something green in Debian is red in ubuntu (python and other sadness)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.8 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.8.0-3~18.04] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> infinity: focal should end up in meta-release-lts-development too right?
<infinity> bdmurray: I can't picture the hideous whiteboard of doom, but I believe so...
<bdmurray> the historical documents confirm our suspicions
<infinity> "historical documents" == "commit history"?
<bdmurray> indeed
<cjwatson> only with more galaxy quest
<vorlon> youuuu are our laaaaast hooooope
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: opencv otb caffe slowmovideo darknet removed from focal-proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks vorlon <3
<bdmurray> infinity, vorlon: I was gonna update the meta-release-development file but then I noticed something that'll shock you!
<bdmurray> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/
<infinity> bdmurray: Am I supposed to be shocked?
<bdmurray> infinity: IDK I was just trying to write an attention grabbing headline
<bdmurray> getting ready for a side gig
<infinity> But also, WTF.
<infinity> bdmurray: I have worse news for you.
<infinity> bdmurray: Someone/thing broke this long ago.
<infinity> bdmurray: The last tarball uploaded/published in eoan was 19.10.12
<infinity> bdmurray: Version in the release pocket is .15
 * infinity diffs build logs from 12 to 13.
<infinity> WTF.  The whole bit where it builds the tarball is just... Not there.
<infinity> ... probably because of that sketchy binary-indep.
<bdmurray> Well then I guess I'm the one in shock.
<infinity> It's a miracle (and a bug) that this ever worked, I think.
<Laney> ah the stages of debugging
<infinity> bdmurray: This fixes it in a local test build: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KVtfFdnjrx/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.8 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.8.0-3~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.8 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.8.0-3~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.8 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.8.0-3~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.8 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.8.0-3~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.8 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.8.0-3~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.8 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.8.0-3~18.04]
<infinity> bdmurray: I'm going to grab lunch, but I'll upload a fix not unlike that to eoan/focal when I get back, unless you beat me to it, then I'll review yours instead. :P
<vorlon> bdmurray: maybe this is why someone claimed LP: #1825655 still affected them after 1:19.10.15 was published :P
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1825655 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade fails with "Your python3 install is corrupted" if /usr/bin/python points to /etc/alternatives/python" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1825655
<bdmurray> vorlon: seems likely
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: gst-plugins-bad1.0 does not appear to be building any more now than before
<bdmurray> infinity: I've got a meeting so may not get to it
<infinity> bdmurray: Alright, I'll clean it up and upload after I eat.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python2-scipy (focal-proposed/primary) [1.2.2-4ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python2-scipy [source] (focal-proposed) [1.2.2-4ubuntu2]
<infinity> bdmurray: I'm tempted to -v1:19.10.12 this upload and force reverification of every bug fix since, as clearly no one tested the last three uploads to eoan. :/
<infinity> bdmurray: OTOH, I don't really want to be on the hook for testing all those different upgrade scenarios. :P
<infinity> bdmurray: Thoughts, feelings, lack of either?
<bdmurray> infinity: let me have a look at the changes
<bdmurray> infinity: nothing will have a test case etc, but doing spot verification of a couple of bugs would make sense
<infinity> bdmurray: Okay, then have a big .changes... Coming to a queubot near you Any Day Now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (eoan-proposed/main) [1:19.10.15.1 => 1:19.10.15.2] (core)
<bdmurray> infinity: Great, thanks for sorting this out!
<infinity> bdmurray: I'll verify my bug ASAP, I'll leave it to others who actually do upgrade verification stuff on the regular (*cough*) to spot-check the rest.
<infinity> bdmurray: Care to review/accept, so I can go about verifying?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:19.10.15.2]
<LocutusOfBorg>  /usr/include/c++/9/bits/c++0x_warning.h:32:2: error: #error This file requires compiler and library support for the ISO C++ 2011 standard. This support must be enabled with the -std=c++11 or -std=gnu++11 compiler options.
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, ^^ nice to know... :/
<mwhudson> oh right cloudpickle needs an upstream update and fingers crossing that it's rdeps won't object too much
<mwhudson> oh wait debian did this for us
<mwhudson> maybe it's just a matter of retrying the tests then...
<mwhudson> i'll look at pyzmq next
<mwhudson> (i think it just has some flaky tests maybe?)
<infinity> bdmurray: Verified my bugfix.
<infinity> bdmurray: If any of the fixes from >= .12 versions were vaguely RC (or, upgrade-critical), we might want to ponder turning it around quickly and changing meta-release to point at updates.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added rust-uuid to i386-excludes in focal
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python3-stdlib-extensions [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.9-1~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-lex-tools [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-lex-tools [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mimeo [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omnidb [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.16.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omnidb [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.16.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cg3 [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omnidb [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.16.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omnidb [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.16.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-numeral [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-periods [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hostsed [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termtris [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toastinfo [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-chrono [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-numeral [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termtris [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-anaphora [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-recursive [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-sys-info-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omnidb [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.16.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-anaphora [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-diaginc-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.008-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omnidb [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.16.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-numeral [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-periods [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:2.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:2.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-recursive [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-numeral [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:2.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toastinfo [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libunix-processors-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.046-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-periods [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cg3 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-numeral [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-periods [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-periods [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:2.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libunix-processors-perl [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.046-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-periods [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-chrono [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termtris [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-numeral [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toastinfo [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:2.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-anaphora [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-recursive [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:2.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-chrono [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-lex-tools [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libunix-processors-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.046-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-chrono [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termtris [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-anaphora [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-lex-tools [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libunix-processors-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.046-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toastinfo [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-anaphora [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libunix-processors-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.046-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toastinfo [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cg3 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termtris [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-lex-tools [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-recursive [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-recursive [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openblas [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.7+ds-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-chrono [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toastinfo [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sasview [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git20190820-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termtris [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-lex-tools [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sasview [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git20190820-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-anaphora [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libunix-processors-perl [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.046-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-recursive [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cg3 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cg3 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sasview [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git20190820-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cg3 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sasview [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git20190820-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openblas [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.7+ds-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openblas [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.7+ds-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openblas [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.7+ds-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openblas [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.7+ds-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openblas [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.7+ds-3] (kubuntu)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, sorry for the dumb question, but how did "rebuild to drop i386" rust upload worked? I mean, there is no i386 here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rust-tempfile/3.1.0-1build2
<LocutusOfBorg> but there is here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rust-proptest/0.9.4-3build1
<LocutusOfBorg> and rust-proptest needs removal of i386 binaries to move forward
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cg3 [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openblas [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.7+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openblas [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.3.7+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openblas [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.7+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-numeral [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-chrono [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openblas [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.7+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openblas [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.7+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openblas [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.7+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hostsed [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cg3 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cg3 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cg3 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-sys-info-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libunix-processors-perl [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.046-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [i386] (focal-proposed) [4.2.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cg3 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-diaginc-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.008-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.2.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cg3 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omnidb [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.16.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libunix-processors-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.046-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-lex-tools [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libunix-processors-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.046-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libunix-processors-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.046-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4.2.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.2.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-lex-tools [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libunix-processors-perl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.046-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4.2.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libunix-processors-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.046-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4.2.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-anaphora [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-anaphora [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-anaphora [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-lex-tools [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-lex-tools [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-recursive [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-recursive [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-recursive [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-chrono [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-chrono [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.4.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-anaphora [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-anaphora [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-lex-tools [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-recursive [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-chrono [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-chrono [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.4.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omnidb [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.16.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-anaphora [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-recursive [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-chrono [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.4.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omnidb [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.16.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-lex-tools [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-recursive [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1:2.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.20171014-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-rum [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [arm64] (focal-proposed) [7.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [s390x] (focal-proposed) [7.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-rum [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [armhf] (focal-proposed) [7.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toastinfo [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toastinfo [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omnidb [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.16.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-rum [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.3.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toastinfo [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-numeral [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-periods [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-periods [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termtris [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toastinfo [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-periods [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-rum [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: termtris [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pldebugger [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:2.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toastinfo [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-numeral [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsquery [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted omnidb [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.16.0+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pldebugger [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pldebugger [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:8.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1:8.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted omnidb [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.16.0+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pldebugger [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1:8.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-numeral [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-numeral [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-periods [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-periods [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1:8.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-numeral [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-periods [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-periods [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1:2.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [i386] (focal-proposed) [1:2.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pldebugger [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-numeral [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1:2.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.20171014-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.20171014-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-rum [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.3.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [7.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toastinfo [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hostsed [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-periods [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.20171014-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bgw-replstatus [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omnidb [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.16.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:8.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1:2.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toastinfo [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-numeral [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsquery [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsquery [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mimeo [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.5.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omnidb [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.16.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsquery [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsquery [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted omnidb [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.16.0+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted omnidb [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.16.0+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [i386] (focal-proposed) [4.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pldebugger [i386] (focal-proposed) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [i386] (focal-proposed) [1:8.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.20171014-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bgw-replstatus [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted omnidb [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.16.0+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pldebugger [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1:1.0-10-g2a298eb-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-numeral [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted omnidb [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.16.0+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1:8.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-numeral [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:2.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.20171014-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-rum [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsquery [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-periods [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [i386] (focal-proposed) [7.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toastinfo [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-partman [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.20171014-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted termtris [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted termtris [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sasview [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0+git20190820-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sasview [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0+git20190820-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sasview [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0+git20190820-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sasview [i386] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0+git20190820-3ubuntu1]
<RikMills> can I see a log of debian new queue rejects anywhere?
<Laney> don't think there's a public one. might one one DDs can access, but I'm not sure about that
<RikMills> yeah, I suspected DDs just get an email straight to them.
<Laney> The maintainer does I think, and also the uploader too if that's a different person
<Laney> So you could email them if you're interested in a particular reject
<RikMills> just some R stuff that looks like it could be be needed for current issues. other R uploads were waiting on it. it was in new queue. now is not, and is not in debian archive
<RikMills> as you say, I might email. thanks :)
<ginggs> RikMills: which package?
<Laney> If it's a list, check the list archives
<RikMills> ginggs: https://salsa.debian.org/r-pkg-team/r-cran-parameters
<RikMills> ginggs: a new upstream version of r-cran-sjplot is waiting on that
<Laney> https://alioth-lists.debian.net/pipermail/r-pkg-team/Week-of-Mon-20191014/007908.html
<RikMills> sjstats I mean
<RikMills> Laney: thanks!
<ginggs> RikMills: r-cran-parameters was REJECTed on 2019-10-16 - incomplete copyright
<Laney> -1 old :>
<RikMills> ok. at least know it can be expected again, as problem as not big. thanks
<RikMills> *was not
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsys-info-driver-linux-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7905-1] (no packageset)
<marcustomlinson> tjaalton: could I ask please to look at libreoffice in the disco queue today?
<tjaalton> marcustomlinson: ok
<marcustomlinson> thank you!
<rbalint> please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/autopkgtest-hints/+merge/374971 to clear the way for systemd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsys-info-driver-linux-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7905-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0+dfsg-2]
<ginggs> would someone please 'force-badtest dynare/all/i386' ?  the tests fail on a 64-bit kernel
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (disco-proposed) [1:6.2.8-0ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zfs-linux (eoan-proposed/main) [0.8.1-1ubuntu14 => 0.8.1-1ubuntu14.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice-l10n [source] (disco-proposed) [1:6.2.8-0ubuntu0.19.04.1]
 * rbalint lunch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsys-info-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7811-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu13 => 2.04-1ubuntu13] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu13 => 2.04-1ubuntu13] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1006.10~18.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1006.10~18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsys-info-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7811-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glib2.0 (eoan-proposed/main) [2.62.1-1 => 2.62.2-2~ubuntu19.10.1] (core)
<Laney> that glib2.0 is superseding an older upload in the queue
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: I added the source package to the exclude list for i386, using the new LP feature; then deleted the i386-only binaries; then did a no-change rebuild so that if in the future there were a binary copy of that particular package version to a different suite, the binaries wouldn't grow back
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sg3-utils [source] (disco-proposed) [1.42-2ubuntu1.19.04.1]
<cyphermox> could someone pleae review the grub2 binaries (uefi signing) for focal?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.04-1ubuntu13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.04-1ubuntu13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.2-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.3.2-5]
<cyphermox> ta
<infinity> De rien.
<infinity> Great, I can't reproduce the libwww-mechanize-shell-perl test hang locally, but it reproduces on all autopkgtest VMs. :/
<teward> sounds like something unique to the autopkgtest envs then maybe, infinity
<infinity> Also, water is wet.
<teward> and fire is hot :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glib2.0 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.56.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.4 => 2.56.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glib2.0 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.48.2-0ubuntu4.4 => 2.48.2-0ubuntu4.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: glib2.0 (disco-proposed/main) [2.60.4-0ubuntu0.19.04.1 => 2.60.4-0ubuntu0.19.04.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (eoan-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu12 => 2.04-1ubuntu12.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (eoan-proposed/main) [1.128 => 1.128.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unicode-data (disco-proposed/universe) [11.0.0-1 => 11.0.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<cyphermox> gah, please reject this unicode-data for disco with has an obviously wrong version number for a SRU ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unicode-data (disco-proposed/universe) [11.0.0-1 => 11.0.0-1ubuntu0.19.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unicode-data (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.0.0-3 => 10.0.0-3ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected unicode-data [source] (disco-proposed) [11.0.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (eoan-proposed/main) [242-7ubuntu3 => 242-7ubuntu3.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (disco-proposed/main) [240-6ubuntu5.7 => 240-6ubuntu5.8] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (bionic-proposed/main) [237-3ubuntu10.31 => 237-3ubuntu10.32] (core)
<vorlon> statsmodel on ppc64el isn't pretty, it looks like a regression in math correctness somewhere (numpy?)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: colored [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.93-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vtk7 [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.1.1+dfsg2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vtk7 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.1.1+dfsg2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vtk7 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.1.1+dfsg2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vtk7 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.1.1+dfsg2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vtk7 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.1.1+dfsg2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vtk7 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.1.1+dfsg2-1] (kubuntu)
<RikMills> vorlon: might you consider removing the release versions of qgis and openorienteering-mapper for now to move the Qt transition along? 1st only has reverse recommends while the 2nd nothing
<RikMills> I think the proj/rbase brokenness might take some time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.3-1 => 1.3.3-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmt [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmt [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-containers-storage [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.13.2+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.3-1 => 1.3.3-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmt [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-containers-storage [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.13.2+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmt [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-containers-storage [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.13.2+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-containers-storage [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.13.2+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-containers-storage [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.13.2+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-containers-storage [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.13.2+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.3-1 => 1.3.3-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.3-1 => 1.3.3-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmt [amd64] (focal-proposed) [6.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmt [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [6.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-containers-storage [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.13.2+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-containers-storage [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.13.2+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-containers-storage [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.13.2+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmt [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmt [i386] (focal-proposed) [6.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-containers-storage [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.13.2+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-containers-storage [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.13.2+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmt [s390x] (focal-proposed) [6.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-containers-storage [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.13.2+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted colored [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.93-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vtk7 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [7.1.1+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vtk7 [i386] (focal-proposed) [7.1.1+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vtk7 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [7.1.1+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vtk7 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [7.1.1+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vtk7 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [7.1.1+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vtk7 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [7.1.1+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gmt [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-openshift-imagebuilder [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-openshift-imagebuilder [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-containers-image [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-openshift-imagebuilder [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-openshift-imagebuilder [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-openshift-imagebuilder [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-openshift-imagebuilder [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-containers-image [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-openshift-imagebuilder [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-openshift-imagebuilder [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-openshift-imagebuilder [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-openshift-imagebuilder [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-openshift-imagebuilder [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmt [arm64] (focal-proposed) [6.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-openshift-imagebuilder [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gmt [armhf] (focal-proposed) [6.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: golang-1.13-race-detector-runtime (focal-proposed/primary) [0.0+svn332029-0ubuntu2]
<LocutusOfBorg> please reject this one and consider the second version
<LocutusOfBorg> (I added some more changelog entries)
<LocutusOfBorg> mwhudson, ^^ FYI
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: golang-1.13-race-detector-runtime (focal-proposed/primary) [0.0+svn332029-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cu2qu [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.6-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cu2qu [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.6-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected golang-1.13-race-detector-runtime [source] (focal-proposed) [0.0+svn332029-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.13-race-detector-runtime [source] (focal-proposed) [0.0+svn332029-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.13-race-detector-runtime [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0+svn332029-0ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.13-race-detector-runtime [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0+svn332029-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: embree [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.6.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted embree [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.6.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-combine [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-combine [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-combine [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-combine [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-combine [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-combine [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-combine [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-combine [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-combine [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-combine [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.8.1-1]
<vorlon> ginggs: hi, what's the rationale for relaxing the test precision on ppc64el for statsmodels?  why has the precision regressed, and why in a math package are we not concerned about this?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-combine [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-combine [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.8.1-1]
<ginggs> vorlon: it seems 0.9.0 has always ftbfs on ppc64el in ubuntu
<ginggs> the difference was very small, so i looked at the history of that file and saw they had tweaked those tolerances a few times
<ginggs> i opened an issue upstream, and the response was "relaxing precision is fine, those are tight"
<vorlon> ginggs: ok, ta
<ginggs> vorlon: yw!
<RikMills> vorlon: do you have an opinion on my last comment on the Qt transition?
<RikMills> may be a bit soon for those measures, but then again 3 flavours have iso build fails due to this holding back
<RikMills> granted that there is not huge stuff new in the isos
<RikMills> well. kubuntu has a new destop shell version being held back
<vorlon> RikMills: seems like a sensible recommendation, I need to take a look and confirm the details
<vorlon> RikMills: done now
#ubuntu-release 2019-11-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fortran-language-server [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10.2-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: you seem to have been doing some work on llvm-toolchain-9 upstream in Debian; have you by chance seen that it now wants to pull z3 (and with it a bunch of ocaml stuff) into main via recommends?
<RikMills> vorlon: thank you! I see Qt transition just migrated :)
<RikMills> and thanks for the manual hint. I looked at what the autohinter tried, and wondered if it might need some help
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: salt [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2018.3.4+dfsg1-7] (no packageset)
<vorlon> yep :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fortran-language-server [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted salt [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2018.3.4+dfsg1-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime-guess [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime-guess [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime-guess [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime-guess [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime-guess [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-mime-guess [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1061.70] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mime-guess [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mime-guess [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mime-guess [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mime-guess [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mime-guess [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-mime-guess [i386] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, yes, and that change was even requested by me
<LocutusOfBorg> we were using z3 without depending on it
<doko> however z3 ftbfs on s390x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross-ports [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [11ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gcc-9-cross-ports [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [11ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-9-cross-ports [amd64] (focal-proposed) [11ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gcc-9-cross-ports [i386] (focal-proposed) [11ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> can anybody please NBS-proposed cleanup missing build on amd64: django-ajax-selects (from 1.7.0-2)? thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1061.70]
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: django-ajax-selects done
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: so how do we ship a supportable llvm-toolchain-9 WITHOUT pulling ocaml into main, which isn't going to happen?
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: since it's only a recommends, is it reasonable to demote it to a suggests?  And should this demotion be Ubuntu-only?
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, Copied from debian sid in Primary Archive for Debian GNU/Linux by Jeremy Bicha
<LocutusOfBorg> please kick gdcm out
<LocutusOfBorg> jbicha, I know how to sync my packages thanks, and we don't need another transition now, entangling with proj
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I already uploaded it, please see it in focal proposed :)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks for django
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdcm [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (kubuntu)
<LocutusOfBorg> for now I just disabled the support for z3
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, please kick gdcm, I deleted the other builds, s390x was too late
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: as long as nobody starts rebuilds against the new gdcm, it currently looks safe to me; the only packages that could entangle are octave-dicom (octave transition) and opencv (ffmpeg transition) and those packages are both already built in -proposed.  So maybe we can just let gdcm build, and remove it only later if we find that's really necessary?
<vorlon> (Since it's already built on one arch, I'd at least like it to build on all archs before removing it, to be less confusing if we binary copy the same version back later)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, you are the AA :D
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, btw gdcm is a new transition involving 13 packages, and also itk4, and itk4 is involving 8 packages more, including vtk7, openems, octave-dicom, nifti2dicom, and probably nothing more
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: ack
<vorlon> doko: looks like the new upstream version of python-hypothesis you uploaded for python3.8 compatibility breaks python-h2 build
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: had you looked any further at making gst-plugins-bad1.0 buildable?
<vorlon> maybe as simple as a DEB_CFLAGS_MAINT_APPEND
<vorlon> CXXFLAGS
<vorlon> the ffmpeg+x265 transition doesn't look far from done, I think it might just be vlc+gst-plugins-bad1.0
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdcm [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdcm [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdcm [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdcm [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdcm [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (kubuntu)
<jbicha> ok
 * mwhudson glares at pyzmq
<mwhudson> oh i think this test might be racy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdcm [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdcm [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdcm [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdcm [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdcm [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdcm [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
<mwhudson> https://github.com/zeromq/pyzmq/issues/1337
<gitbot> zeromq issue 1337 in pyzmq "TestThreadAuthentication.test_curve_user_id appears to be racy" [Open]
<mwhudson> vorlon: https://code.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/375068
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepnano [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20170813.e8a621e-3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-jemalloc-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jackc-fake [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150926.812a484-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepnano [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20170813.e8a621e-3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nrdcg-goinwx [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-jemalloc-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vip-manager [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-boj-redistore [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2+git20180917.cd5dcc7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vip-manager [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-jemalloc-sys [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepnano [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20170813.e8a621e-3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepnano [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20170813.e8a621e-3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepnano [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20170813.e8a621e-3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vip-manager [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vip-manager [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vip-manager [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-vultr-govultr [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4+git20190904.cb344cc-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-jemalloc-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vip-manager [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-jemalloc-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-jemalloc-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> vorlon: having said that, that's not actually a "bad test" but well the problem is not new or related to anything in proposed in anyway
